# 

## Kamil_

Witam serdecznie!

Nazywam się Kamil i razem z narzeczoną przymierzamy się do spełnienia naszych marzeń czyli budujemy dom.
Wiadomo młodzi (29 lat) to i z kasą różnie, dlatego większość prac chcemy zrobić samodzielnie.

Dzisiaj wreszcie udało się zakupić działkę.
Budujemy się pod Wrocławiem  :smile: 

12 arów w przybliżeniu około 37m x 32 m



Tak wygląda po wytyczeniu (na szczęście nie muszę nic wycinać, rozbierać, kosić):



Poważnie przymierzamy się do budowy tego projektu:
*Dom w srebrzykach (G2)* 
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m21f2222013fba


Plan na majówkę zabezpieczyć przyszły plac budowy czyli ogrodzenie z siatki leśnej  :smile: 

Tanio namierzyłem odpowiednie słupki:
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/slupki-ste...tml#4428ffae8e

Aby zaoszczędzić czasu planuję wypożyczyć taką wiertnicę


No i do tego zwykła siatka leśna z portali aukcyjnych, bo w marketach cena x 2   :smile: 


Ogólnie to zabieramy się teraz za papiery i przyłącza oraz chcemy jeszcze w tym roku wylać fundamenty i zakończyć stanem "ZERO"....

----------


## Gargi12

> Witam serdecznie!
> 
> Nazywam się Kamil i razem z narzeczoną przymierzamy się do spełnienia naszych marzeń czyli budujemy dom.
> Wiadomo młodzi (29 lat) to i z kasą różnie, dlatego większość prac chcemy zrobić samodzielnie.
> 
> Dzisiaj wreszcie udało się zakupić działkę.
> Budujemy się pod Wrocławiem 
> 
> 12 arów w przybliżeniu około 37m x 32 m
> ...


Jestem za marzenia trzeba spełniać,zaglądaj czytaj i jakoś poleci trzeba tylko zacząć.Pozdrawiam

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co do siatki leśnej to mi się udało kupić w małym lokalnym sklepie z siatkami na ogrodzenie o 40 zł (na 200m) niż w internecie. Myślę, że na tymczasowe wystarczy Ci odkupić używane stemple używane po jakieś 3-4 zł sztuka. Zawsze taniej, według mnie nie ma co inwestować w coś co ma CI posłużyć2-3 lata jako tymczasowe. U mnie płot prezentuję się tak: 

Bez żalu będę go rozbierał za te 2 lata.

----------


## Kamil_

Tylko za takie zwykłe to w okolicy muszę podobną cenę co za te ładne oheblowane  :smile: 

Dziś były też pierwsze poważniejsze zakupy z kategorii sprzęt budowlany.
Prąd będzie za jakieś pewnie pół roku jak nie dłużej  :sad: 
Więc zakupiłem 3 kW chiński (ponoć fajnie się sprawdzają) agregat:




Załatwione też ma już:
1. Geodeta i mapka do celów projektowych - 700 zł
2. Architekt i adaptacje projektu z małymi zmianami czyli zmiana stropu na Terivę, podniesienie o jeden pustak, zmiana ścianek działowych itp - 3 000 zł w tej cenie jest też załatwianie wszystkich papierów i pozwoleń.
3. Geodeta wytyczenie budynku na działce 600-1400 zł (w zależności od skomplikowania projektu)
4. Kierownik budowy 3 000 zł za całość prowadzenia budowy


*Mam dylemat co do badań geotechnicznych, kierownik budowy wyśmiał mnie trochę, mówił, że u nas to nie potrzeba, że szkoda 800 zł na ten zabieg...
Że wszystko będzie widzać po wywaleniu humusu oraz wykopie*

----------


## Kamil_

Ufff...
Kawał kołków  :smile: 
Przywiezione jutro na bank zakwasy murowane!

----------


## aiki

Gdzie ta Twoja czernica leży?

----------


## Kaizen

> *Mam dylemat co do badań geotechnicznych, kierownik budowy wyśmiał mnie trochę, mówił, że u nas to nie potrzeba, że szkoda 800 zł na ten zabieg...
> Że wszystko będzie widzać po wywaleniu humusu oraz wykopie*


Badania geotechniczne są słabo sprecyzowane co do uprawnień i zakresu. Ale są obowiązkowe. Więc pytaj architekta, czy się podpisze że badania zrobił.
Co to za drogą masz? I jaka różnica poziomów - czy do tej wody teren opada? Nawet, jakby się architekt chciał podpisać, to bym robił badania. Jak już będziesz kopać fundamenty, to będzie trochę późno na dostosowywanie projektu, a może jakieś cuda trzeba będzie robić z posadowieniem.

----------


## Kamil_

Czernica leży pod Wrocławiem.
Dokładnie trasa Wrocław-Jelcz Laskowice (Oława)

No to Kaizen dałeś mi teraz do myślenia... w sumie te 800-1000 zł w skali budowy to nie pieniądz...
Ale z drugiej strony połowa wynajmu teraźniejszego mieszkania...

Tylko architekt i kierownik budowy znają nasze tereny od lat na wylot wiec wątpię, ze by mnie chcieli na minę naprowadzić tym bardziej ze badania geotechniczne robi ich kumpel... wiec pewnie by namawiali dla kasy...

Aj....

----------


## aiki

Badania nie sa obowiazkowe, przynajmniej na płn PL

----------


## Kaizen

> Badania nie sa obowiazkowe, przynajmniej na płn PL


Prawo mamy jedno.
Prawo budowlane:
_4) w zależności od potrzeb, wyniki badań geologiczno-inżynierskich oraz geotechniczne warunki posadowienia obiektów budowlanych;_

Wydaje się, że to uznaniowe? "od potrzeb"? Nic z tego. Potrzeby zależą od kategorii geotechnicznej obiektu budowlanego. A a kto i jak ją określa?

Rozporządzenie w sprawie ustalania geotechnicznych warunków posadawiania obiektów budowlanych.
_4. Kategorię geotechniczną całego obiektu budowlanego lub jego poszczególnych części określa projektant obiektu
budowlanego na podstawie badań geotechnicznych gruntu, których zakres uzgadnia z wykonawcą specjalistycznych robót
geotechnicznych._

Więc badania geotechniczne muszą być choćby po to, by ustalić kategorię. A w "w zależności od potrzeb" wynikających z kategorii - mogą być potrzebne jeszcze badania geologiczno-inżynierskie

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie wiem jak z prawem, ale wiem jak z jego stosowaniem. Z czasów gdy ja biegałem i załatwiałem kwity na budowę, to badań wymagali tylko gdy był taki zapis z miejskim planie zagospodarowania.

Weź szpadel do ręki i wykop w kilku miejscach dołek do piersi. Nawet jak nikt nie wymaga kwitu to będziesz wiedział z jakim gruntem masz do czynienia.

Własnie zaoszczędziłeś pierwszy tysiąc na swojej budowie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja uważam że badanie geotechniczne sa konieczne. Nie dosyć że wiesz jaki masz grunt, masz to na papierze który jest później podstawą do projektowania rodzaju posadowienia budynku to jeszcze masz informację o wysokości wód gruntowych co nie zawsze po wykopaniu dołu jest jednoznaczne (w większości zależy od pory roku i ilości opadów). Z tego co wiem to informacja o gruncie jest wymagana przez starostwa tylko w większości przypadków architekt adaptujący za zgoda inwestora (albo i nie) załatwia takie "badanie" i jest. U mnie była opcja albo ktoś zrobi wirtualne badanie i skroi 300 zł albo wezwę geologa i zrobi to porządnie z dokumentacją za 700zł. Z resztą porządny konstruktor nie zaprojektuje fundamentu nie mając informacji o gruncie. Wg mnie lepiej zrób te badanie (tylko za rozsądną cenę, bo ostatnio jedni wołali ode mnie 1500 zł za tą przyjemność), a oszczędności szukaj na np okazyjnym kupowaniu materiałów itp.

----------


## ufbufkruf

U mnie badania gruntu zostały wykonane przy pomocy zwykłego świdra. Zrobiłem odwiert trochę ponad 1 metr w dół. KierBud/Projektan ocenił warstwy i to wystarczyło. Takich odwiertów zrobiłem kilka pod całym budynkiem. Ja miałem świder ale myślę, że szpadlem też dasz radę. Jeżeli nie masz podejrzeń, że masz jakieś trudne warunki glebowe na działce to posłuchał bym architekta skoro teren zna.

----------


## marcko

1000 to nie mało. Jak nie znasz terenu, lub wymagają od ciebie tego papierka to mus wiadomo. Ale osobiście zrobiłem takie badanie (ale za połowę tej kasy - 3 dołki + badanie zagęszczenia) i tutaj ciekawostka- na badaniach wyszło inaczej niż jak sam wcześniej trzasnąłem świdrem + szpadlem jakieś6 dołków na 1,5 m jeden nawet 1,8m. No ale geolog z papierami który bierze kasę się zna nie? więc ja na pewno krzywo kopałem albo coś...
w efekcie (jak już koparka wybierała ziemię) okazało się że ja miałem idealnie określone co tam jest, geolog minął się z prawdą o jakieś 70 cm (tyle wyszło więcej warstwy "wierzchniej  :smile: 
także podejdź do tego z dystansem na pewno. Jak konstruktor zna grunty - ja bym był spokojny - jak zechce papierek no to nie ma wyjścia

----------


## sebcioc55

A ja mam znowu inne doświadczenie. Jak sam kopałem na 1,3m to wydawało mi się super ekstra że wypas piaseczek. Przyjechał geolog i stwierdził że ten piach pod płyte nie będzie się dobrze zagęszczał i trzeba te 40cm poduchę zrobić z lepszego piachu. Co więcej woda była dopiero na 1,8m (to był luty), ale geolog stwierdził że okresowo woda jest na 0,9m co mnie trochę zdziwiło bo jak kopałem to było sucho no i to środek pola na lekkiej górce. Dodatkowo iły pod wierzchnią warstwą piachu stawiały pod znakiem zapytania fundament na ławach + możliwe kurzawki. Co się okazało po czasie, jak już miałem pare studzienek i wykopów faktycznie po odpowiednich deszczach i śniegach woda jest na 0,9m przez pare miesięcy (m.in. własnie teraz). Gdybym oparł się na własnym wykopie to miał bym fundament na ławach który stałby w wodzie pare miesięcy w roku i dodatkowo ryzyko pęknięcia ze względu na możliwe kurzawki. Czy te 700 zł nie było tego warte? Oceńcie sami. Dodatkowo jak już pisałem żaden projektant nie zrobił by mi projektu płyty fundamentowej bez badań gruntu.

----------


## Kamil_

Hmmm....
Powiem Wam dziś pierwsze dołki pokopane!
Z cyklu drzwi do lasu:

----------


## Kamil_



----------


## Daniellos_

> drzwi do lasu:


Raczej brama na pole  :smile:  No ale jakbyś nie zrobił to nie miałbyś którędy na działke wjechać  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Wniosek o podatek za działkę w gminie złożony  :smile: 
Ma się na to do 14 dni roboczych od daty zakupu działki - dla potomnych informacja.


Siatka również doszła 115 zł za 50 metrów (rolka).
Zamówione 3 rolki  :smile: 



Nie wiadomo jak w majówkę z pogodą  :sad: 
Planuję ogrodzić całość, ale patrząc za okno czarno to widzę....


Geodeta robi mapkę do celów projektowych (700 zł) więc czekamy.
Jutro składamy wniosek do Taurona o przyłącze prądu...

----------


## mother_nature

Witaj Kamilu  :smile: 

Spełniać marzenia trzeba i warto. Z samodzielnego budowania jest ogromna satysfakcja, choć nie zawsze wszystko idzie po naszej myśli  :wink: 

Badania geotechniczne nie wszędzie są obowiązkowe, ja ich robić nie musiałam. Nie buduję się jednak w "szczerym polu" i wiedziałam co mnie czeka po wykopaniu dołka.

Powodzenia! Będę kibicować  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

mother_nature - również witaj  :smile: 


Wczoraj byliśmy również na wycieczce (180 km w jedną stronę), aby na żywo zobaczyć SSZ innej pary, która również zdecydowała się na projekt w Srebrzykach  :smile: 
Co prawda z pojedynczym garażem, ale najważniejsze były dla nas aby obejrzeć na żywo wymiary całości.
W teorii te 140 m2 brzmiało bardzo groźnie, a na żywo nie jest to przesadnie wielki dom.
Dlatego czekamy na promocje (często Archon daje promocje -200 zł na różne święta itp - mam nadzieję, że na majówkę będzie) i kupujemy projekt:

*Dom w srebrzykach (G2)* 
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m21f2222013fba



Oczywiście musimy go trochę zaadaptować do naszych potrzeb , ale o tym będzie dłuższy post niebawem  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Się zapytam, czy jakieś promocje planują  :wink: 

Już mam:
"od piątku od godz. 17:00 do 8 maja
napewno projekty -250zł
ale mozliwe ze coś dojdzie" 
 :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Skąd masz te info?
Rewelacja!

Planuję również zakupić dodatkowy garaż, bo lubię grzebać w warsztacie  :smile: 
* Garaż 3-stanowiskowy G8* 
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m403084e913d5a

----------


## mother_nature

> Skąd masz te info?
> Rewelacja!
> 
> Planuję również zakupić dodatkowy garaż, bo lubię grzebać w warsztacie 
> * Garaż 3-stanowiskowy G8* 
> https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m403084e913d5a


50% na garaże.
Info ze źródła  :wink: 
Ale nie odpowiadam, jeśli coś do piątku pozmieniają  :tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

O garażach wiem:
https://www.archon.pl/garaz-za-pol-ceny-art-10092

No dobra, masz dojścia to się cieszę!
Ważne, że będzie promo  :smile: 
Zawsze to parę zł w kieszeni!

----------


## Gargi12

Widzę że już i o rekuperacji myślisz i słuszna droga ja jeszcze hudego nie zalałem a już myślę o dachu ale co do głowy wpadnie to już zostanie,warto na początku pomyśleć o dobrej izolacji i może  zagłębić się w temat pomp ciepła taniej niż gazem choć koszta poczatkowo trochę większe.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_

Tak czytam tu i tam. A dlaczego już teraz? Bo nie wiem czy wylewać ławy pod kominy, bo jak będzie rekuperacja, to zapominam o kominach  :smile: 

Im więcej czytam tym mi ciut lżej i więcej niewiadomych ahhh....
A inni kupują od dewelopera na najtańszym materiale za 500-600 tys i się cieszą  :smile: 
Bez żadnych zmartwień itp. A tu człowiek zasypia i myśli o rekuperacji, izolacji, styropianach, papach izolacyjnych wykopach itp  :smile: 
No cóż  :big tongue:

----------


## Gargi12

Dlatego trzeba wszystko parę razy przemyśleć,już jak myślisz o rekuperacji to faktycznie niema co sie w koszta ładować z ławami pod kominy jak są zbędne zawsze parę groszy do przodu

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Bez żadnych zmartwień itp. A tu człowiek zasypia i myśli o rekuperacji, izolacji, styropianach, papach izolacyjnych wykopach itp 
> No cóż


HAHAH Jak bym sam siebie widział, a jak żona sie dziwiła, że już teraz takie rzeczy trzeba wiedzieć. Dużo tego jeszcze przed Tobą ale nie martw się z czasem jakoś łatwiej te decyzję podejmować.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> Skąd masz te info?
> Rewelacja!
> 
> Planuję również zakupić dodatkowy garaż, bo lubię grzebać w warsztacie 
> * Garaż 3-stanowiskowy G8* 
> https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m403084e913d5a


A czy nie lepiej budować garaże i budynki gospodarcze, powiększone kotłownie w bryle domu (u mnie 2 stanowiskowy garaż z kotłownią 49m2) z punktu widzenia podatku od nieruchomości. Za oddzielny budynek gospodarczy, który nie służy do celów mieszkalnych o powierzchni 50m2 płaci się więcej podatku na rok niż za 250m2 dom.  Stawki 1:10

Pozdrawiam

Rychu

----------


## Gargi12

> A czy nie lepiej budować garaże i budynki gospodarcze, powiększone kotłownie w bryle domu (u mnie 2 stanowiskowy garaż z kotłownią 49m2) z punktu widzenia podatku od nieruchomości. Za oddzielny budynek gospodarczy, który nie służy do celów mieszkalnych o powierzchni 50m2 płaci się więcej podatku na rok niż za 250m2 dom.  Stawki 1:10
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Rychu


Ale jeśli jest to siedlisko tak jak u mnie to podatek jest nie duży

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> Witaj Kamilu 
> 
> Spełniać marzenia trzeba i warto. Z samodzielnego budowania jest ogromna satysfakcja, choć nie zawsze wszystko idzie po naszej myśli 
> 
> Badania geotechniczne nie wszędzie są obowiązkowe, ja ich robić nie musiałam. Nie buduję się jednak w "szczerym polu" i wiedziałam co mnie czeka po wykopaniu dołka.
> 
> Powodzenia! Będę kibicować


U mnie było podobnie, badań nie robiłem, wykopałem 2 dziury i na tej podstawie oceniono, jednakże obok wszędzie inne budowy po sąsiedzku, a więc teren nie mógł się znacznie różnić. Będę trzymał kciuki za powodzenie projektu. Na wątku jest kopalnia wiedzy w innych dziennikach, można też pytać, bo na wszystkim nie sposób się znać.




> Ale jeśli jest to siedlisko tak jak u mnie to podatek jest nie duży


dokładnie tak, ale jak nie to warto tę kwestie rozważyć




> Planuję również zakupić dodatkowy garaż, bo lubię grzebać w warsztacie


Cześć. Warto zaraz pomyśleć o kanale w garażu do prac motoryzacyjnych, ja wymurowałem swój z bloczków fundamentowych, w projekcie go nie mam, nie zmieniałem, bo nie ma to wpływu na konstrukcje bryły. Zresztą kierownik mówił, co nie ma wpływu na konstrukcję można śmiało zmieniać, nikt tego tak dokładnie sprawdzał nie będzie, ważne żeby bryła była jak w projekcie  :smile: 

PS. Czekam na pierwsze zdjęcia z prac. Z twoich wypowiedzi czuć wielką determinację, a to najważniejsze. Dom nie mały, może jeszcze garaż dojdzie. Sam buduje 243m2 powierzchni użytkowej, w tym 49 m2 garaż i kotłownio warsztat. Satysfakcja bezcenna, no i korzyści ekonomiczne, nigdy nie przypuszczałem, że będzie tak tanio, w końcu budując sam zgarniasz wszystkie marże, a właściwie to zostają po prostu jako dobra premia w twojej sakiewce. Zdrówka i pozdrówka. Rysiek

----------


## Daniellos_

> nigdy nie przypuszczałem, że będzie tak tanio


Rysiek, teraz to jeszcze przed wykończeńczniówką to łatwo kontrolwac koszty gdye jest kilka sporych kwot. Podobno kasa zaszyna się szybko rozchodzić gdy zaczyna się dużo małych wydatków.

A w kwestii promocji na projekt. Ja kupiłem w Z500 i tam zawsze na "święta" robią zniżki  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

> A czy nie lepiej budować garaże i budynki gospodarcze, powiększone kotłownie w bryle domu (u mnie 2 stanowiskowy garaż z kotłownią 49m2) z punktu widzenia podatku od nieruchomości. Za oddzielny budynek gospodarczy, który nie służy do celów mieszkalnych o powierzchni 50m2 płaci się więcej podatku na rok niż za 250m2 dom.  Stawki 1:10
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Rychu


Taki już mam w bryle domu, po zmniejszeniu kotłowni będzie miał około 40 m2  :smile: 
Ale to nadal za mało jak dla mnie  :smile: 
Lubię grzebać, motocykle wueska, żuk itp... Zresztą zobacz sam: http://www.zuk-kazik.pl/kompleksowy-remont-nadwozia/







> Warto zaraz pomyśleć o kanale w garażu do prac motoryzacyjnych, ja wymurowałem swój z bloczków fundamentowych, w projekcie go nie mam, nie zmieniałem, bo nie ma to wpływu na konstrukcje bryły. Zresztą kierownik mówił, co nie ma wpływu na konstrukcję można śmiało zmieniać, nikt tego tak dokładnie sprawdzał nie będzie, ważne żeby bryła była jak w projekcie


Kanał również mam na uwadze, ale kupię raczej gotowca, aby mi nic nie przeciekało (mamy tutaj gliniaste tereny i poziom wód jest wysoki).
Dlatego skłaniam się ku temu:
http://allegro.pl/kanal-samochodowy-...0.html#thumb/8


*
Możecie przybliżyć mi bardziej to siedlisko? 
Jak to zrobić? I co to jest?*

Co do podatku od wolnostojącego garażu to dzwoniłem do gminy i faktycznie cena z kosmosu (prawie 8 zł za metr) czyli przy moim projekcie daje około 720 zł rocznie!!! 
ROZBÓJ W BIAŁY DZIEŃ!
Normalnie masakra!

----------


## Gargi12

> Taki już mam w bryle domu, po zmniejszeniu kotłowni będzie miał około 40 m2 
> Ale to nadal za mało jak dla mnie 
> Lubię grzebać, motocykle wueska, żuk itp... Zresztą zobacz sam: http://www.zuk-kazik.pl/kompleksowy-remont-nadwozia/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wygogluj sobie( Siedlisko a podatek) i jest nawet na forum temat  ja akurat jestem w pracy i z fona nie bardzo idzie mi wklejanie linkòw.Pozdrawiam

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Jak patrze na pierwszą stronę to widzę jakbyś kupił działkę 1200m2 od rolnika, który ją podzielił (miał pole i podzielił), on podzielił ją w celu zagospodarowania i gmina się zgodziła i wpisała to w plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego, że tam będą budynki mieszkalne. Ty kupiłeś działkę, która teraz widnieje jako rolna, ale jak wystąpisz o pozwolenie na budowę wtedy zmieni się ona na budowlaną, znaczy tylko na papierku w gminie. Siedlisko to dom, który buduje rolnik na działce rolnej bez zmiany jej charakteru z rolnego na budowlany.  Jak jest jak opisałem to nic się nie zrobi, bo plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego gminy z góry zakłada, iż tam będą działki budowlane i domy mieszkalne. I podatki do gminy od wolnostojących garaży i budynków gospodarczych oraz domów. Rolnicy są faktycznie na innych zasadach jak pisał Gargi12. 

Ty jesteś praktycznie w granicy z Wrocławiem, siedliska już tam wyginęły... :sad: 

Linki fajne, ja mam kanał 210x85cm, jestem amatorem naprawiaczem, ty masz grubszą sprawę.




> Rysiek, teraz to jeszcze przed wykończeńczniówką to łatwo kontrolwac koszty gdye jest kilka sporych kwot. Podobno kasa zaszyna się szybko rozchodzić gdy zaczyna się dużo małych wydatków.


Ja jestem za murzynami i wszystkimi nacjami. Dopiero strop, skręcam zbrojenie, skręcam i skręcam i końca tego nie widać. Zdrówka i pozdrówka




> ROZBÓJ W BIAŁY DZIEŃ!
> Normalnie masakra!


Rozbój dokonuje dostawca prądu na naszych budowach narzucając taryfę budowlaną i kosmiczne opłaty. Ja pierwszy rok i stan 0, ujechałem po sąsiedzku, ale u ciebie jak na razie jesteś przodownikiem w terenie i przecierasz szlak. Zorientuj się co do mocy przyłączeniowej na plac budowy, bo od tego dostawca nalicza opłaty, żeby nie było opłat stałych 200zł/2 miesiące, ja mam 120zł/2 miechy. I tak uważam, że to rozbój na żywca. Potem moc zwiększę. Witam w klubie  :smile: 
Sam rozważam rezygnację i rozwiązanie umowy, daj znać jak ci się agregat sprawuje...i jak to wychodzi.
Pokochajmy agregaty, rachunki za prąd tak często przychodzą... :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Pokochajmy agregaty, rachunki za prąd tak często przychodzą...


 :big grin: 
Ja też postawiłem na agregat. 700pln z promocji w LM i do tej pory tylko linka do wymiany.

----------


## Kamil_

Z tym podatkiem to można to jeszcze ominąć jak byłbym rolnikiem. Ale nim nie mogę być bo nie mam pola, a nawet jakbym załatwił pole to musiałbym przejść na KRUS, a mam własną działalność i dupa!
Będzie trzeba płacić i tyle!

Agregat to ponoć sprawdzony chińczyk z allegro. Pali na dotyk, na razie przepracował maksymalnie godzinę. Jestem zadowolony bo kupiłem taki mocniejszy około 3.00 kW, w razie czego ma mi też małą betoniarkę pociągnąć  :smile: 

Dzisiaj wypełniamy papierki do Tauronu i chcemy kupić projekt, bo ma być promocja  :smile:

----------


## Gargi12

> Z tym podatkiem to można to jeszcze ominąć jak byłbym rolnikiem. Ale nim nie mogę być bo nie mam pola, a nawet jakbym załatwił pole to musiałbym przejść na KRUS, a mam własną działalność i dupa!
> Będzie trzeba płacić i tyle!
> 
> Agregat to ponoć sprawdzony chińczyk z allegro. Pali na dotyk, na razie przepracował maksymalnie godzinę. Jestem zadowolony bo kupiłem taki mocniejszy około 3.00 kW, w razie czego ma mi też małą betoniarkę pociągnąć 
> 
> Dzisiaj wypełniamy papierki do Tauronu i chcemy kupić projekt, bo ma być promocja


Żona dostała działkę 2h  i żadnego krusu nie płacimy tylko podatek coś okoo 250 zł rocznie i żona też ma własną działalność ,tylko u nas w gminie miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego przewiduje tylko zabudowe siedliskową

----------


## Kamil_

Wczoraj prace ostro poszły do przodu!

50% ogrodzenia zrobione...
Zaczęło się idealnie, pogoda dopisywała mimo, że prognoza przewidywała, że ma lać od rana.
Przyjechałem na działkę i zacząłem testy maszyny do otworów --- BAJKA  :smile: 


Po chwili telefon do szwagra i działamy!
Nawet moja mama przyjechała z pomocą, przydaje się każda para rąk nawet podawanie wkrętów z nałożoną podkładką przyśpiesza znacznie pracę.
Siatkę mocowałem jak wspomniałem wyżej za pomocą wkrętów 35 mm z podkładkami od "papiaków". 

Niestety warunki pogodowe się popsuły i przelotnie padał deszcz, co mnie trochę irytowało, ale cóż!

----------


## Kamil_

Kolejne zdjęcia chyba tylko 5 można załączać do posta  :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

I tak to wygląda na chwilę obecną:

----------


## Kamil_

Projekty zakupione.
Powoli zaczynam przymierzać się do usytuowania na działce.

Powiedzcie mi jaką odległość macie u siebie od płotu? Minimum to 6 metrów (na rysunku zaznaczone A)... 
Nie wiem czy nie dać tam 7 metrów, abym spokojnie mógł na podjeździe auto zaparkować nie otwierając garażu.
No i teraz ile metrów dać na dojazd do tyłu prawo mówi, że minimum 4 metry. Na przejazd busem itp może być mało. Mowa o odległości na schemacie zaznaczonej B.
Planuję dać tam 5 metrów, ale chyba dam 6, bo jak posadzimy jakieś tuje czy inne krzaki to może być mało...
Co sądzicie?

----------


## agaz_75

Trzymam kciuki  my też tuż obok Wrocławia i całkiem nie daleko do Was  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A- 8 m - bardzo wygodne.spokojnie parkujesz i chodzisz wkoło samchodu bez obawy o jakieś rysy czy nawet śnieg z dachu.
B - 6 m.brama przesowna bez kłopotów weszla.

----------


## Kamil_

No to mam chyba ostateczny projekt:



Mam nadzieję, ze te 6.5 metra będzie wystarczające, aby busem wjechać czy też jakimś większym samochodem.
Ewentualnie damy tam 7 metrów i powinno już być piko belo  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

Starem wjedziesz. U mnie przy tych odległościach i bramie 4 m bez problemu ciagnik z przyczepa wchodzi a bus z przyczpka to na luzaka.

----------


## Kamil_

Plan majówkowy wykonany  :smile: 
Działka ogrodzona!




I czekamy na papierologię, może po drodze jeszcze jakąś szopę postawię czy coś innego, zobaczymy  :smile: 



Cały czas zastanawiam się jakie czarne mazidło zastosować do hydroizolacji, bo słyszałem, ze dysperbit komuś pękał i odpadał płatami  :smile: 
No i jaki styropian zastosować? Nie chcę jakiś po 500 zł za m2.
Na całość i tak planuję dać siatkę z klejem i całość znowu mazidłem i na to folia kubełkowa, bo wrzucanie samej folii bezpośrednio na styropian jakoś do mnie nie przemawia.
Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## RysiekWLKP

O izolowaniu fundamentów są całe tematy na forum, i o tym czy i jaki styropian stosować, czy z jednej, a może z dwóch stron. 
Na pewno przyda się szopa, ja zbijałem z teściem z desek, które miał z rozbiórki  ale można załatwić jakiś używany blaszak. Jest czas póki prace ruszą, no ale betoniarkę, rusztowania, drabinę czy inne narzędzia trzeba gdzieś trzymać, żeby nóg nie dostały.

----------


## mother_nature

Szopa koniecznie, graty i ubranie robocze gdzieś trzeba trzymać.

Fundamenty smarowaliśmy dysperbitem, na to styro Termoorganiki Gold, od zewnątrz i od środka, na koniec folia kubełkowa.
Rysiek dobrze pisze, poczytaj i wybierz co Tobie najlepiej będzie odpowiadało, są różne opcje.

----------


## Daniellos_

Karster nie był zadowolony z dysperbitu, ale chwalił coś z Izolbetu. 
Na fundament sprawdź cenę styro yetico aqua EPS120. Ja jestem zadowolony. Unikaj Swisspora, bo krzywy.

----------


## Kamil_

Projekty mam już w ręce (oczywiście 4 kpl)...

Otworzyłem przeglądnąłem i się mega przeraziłem....  :sad: 
Pół godziny analizowałem zbrojenie i nie mogłem połapać się o co chodzi w tym wszystkim...
Dopiero zaskoczyłem, ze projekt zakłada lanie całych fundamentów, a nie tylko stopy i bloczków  :smile: 




Ogólnie jestem trochę podłamany i nie wiem czy dam radę -- ale cóż trzeba!  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jak będziesz miał problemy to wrzucaj skany stron których nie rozumiesz, pomożemy :yes:  Polecam przeczytać cały projekt na początek, a później jeszcze raz. U mnie sporo dodatkowej wiedzy było w opisach.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Ja biorę wszystko etapami, czyli jak zacząłem, zgłębiałem fundamenty, nie wnikałem co do innych etapów, bo bym się załamał, wszystko jest w głowie, a psychika jest ważna i samozaparcie + regularność i dyscyplina planu działania
Rozwiązywanie problemów na bieżąco i szukanie informacji

----------


## mother_nature

Nie przejmuj się, to chyba każdy samorób przerabiał  :wink:  U nas tak samo było, z początku lekkie przerażenie, a potem robota etapami bez skakania w przyszłość.
Natomiast warto sobie na początku zaplanować umeblowanie pomieszczeń, przyspiesza to późniejsze stawianie działówek i planowanie instalacji.

----------


## Kamil_

Dziękuje za słowa otuchy!
Na spokojnie przy piwku skupiłem się tylko na fundamentach i jest dobrze!

U architekta podczas adaptacji dopytam szczegółów i będzie jeszcze lepiej :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Nie bój żaby! Ja niektóre rzeczy z projektu zrozumiałem już po tym jak je wykonałem  :big grin: 

A na poważnie to zrozumiesz wszystko jak się zagłębisz w dany temat. Na początek skup się na fundamentach i nie myśl o reszcie. Wszystko przyjdzie samo z czasem.

----------


## Regius

Dodałbym tylko, że o reszcie (szczególnie o instalacjach, np. w kwestii przepustów itp.) warto czasem pomyśleć wyprzedzająco, żeby uniknąć w przyszłości dodatkowych prac.

----------


## karster

Witam się w Twoim dzienniku   :smile: 

Co do projektu to się nie łam, ja monolit (też z archonu) chyba za piątym razem zaczaiłem, tzn to zbrojenie choć nadal nie wiem czy kratownica ma być i tak + ta gigantyczna ilość zaznaczonego zbrojenia  :tongue: 

Agregat taki sam chciałem kupić ale na razie nie mam potrzeby, szwagry mają agregaty, jeden dość mocny, drugi mały i poręczny ale wystarcza. Jestem w 100%przekonany, że lepiej finansowo wychodzi kupno przeciętnego agregatu zamiast taryfy budowlanej.

Fundamentu u mnie oczywiście są takie same jak i u Ciebie =monolit. I gdybym miał je robić raz jeszcze to albo bym je wylał w całości albo zrobił płytę fundamentową. Wymurowanie samodzielnie fundamentów z ciężkich po ok 30kg bloczków bez betoniarki/ prądu to mega wyzwanie fizyczne ale da się. Ostatecznie, gdybym jednak murował to bym urabiał zprawę na blasze w sporej ilości na raz a potem dozował wodę lub kupił gotową z worka. No i dodatkowo dawałbym jednak chociaż odrobinę wapna + darował sobie murowanie poniżej +3'C (a murowałem od -2/ w nocy sporo niżej bywało).

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Witaj również!
Nie ukrywam, ze widzę w Tobie trochę siebie - uparty i chce jak najlepiej często zadając milion pytań  :smile: 

Ja murował będę z gotowej zaprawy murarskiej w workach (mama pracuje w firmie produkującej takie rzeczy, więc wyjdzie mnie to podobnie niż mieszanie samemu, jak nie taniej). Dla samoroba rewelacja! Na busa zapakuję z 30 worków, jadę na budowę odpalam agregat odpalam betoniarkę woda mieszam i mogę od razu działać  :smile: 
Chcę całość mieszać w betoniarce - dlatego mam agregat chociaż papiery o prąd złożyłem i czekam na propozycję umowy od Taurona  :smile: 

Jak już Cię tutaj mam powiedz mi jakie zbrojenie dawałeś na stopę? Jakie miałeś strzemiona? Ile cm na ile?

----------


## karster

Stopę? Masz na myśli ławę fundamnetową? Jeśli tak to generalnie jak w projekcie ale nieco wzmocnione bo tak chciał kierbud. Było 4x fi12, strzemiona fi6 co 25cm ale kieras stwierdził żeby dać 5x fi 14+ strzemiona bez zmian. Ostatecznie stanęło na 5x fi 12 + fi12 co 25cm. Dość fajna to była praca. Pisałem o tym u siebie, rożne gadżety próbowałem ale i tak najlepszy wypadłdobry kluczyk do wiązania ręcznie na łożyskach.

Z zaprawą i betoniarką masz fajnie, to zupełnie zmienia postać rzeczy. U mnie było sporo narożników (łącznie chyba 16 albo i lepiej bo jeszcze wewnętrzne więc czas na to zchodził a długie odcinki szły szybko. Wtedy jeszcze zima więc zimno + krótki dzień = niezbyt miłe doświadczenia. Latem to byłoby łatwiejsze ale i może powstał by problem z kręgosłupem bo dłużej=więcej się pracuje.

Faktycznie, bywam uparty  :smile:  ale budowa to inna sprawa. Mi się to podoba, gdyby nie ta zasrana kasa lub jej brak to bym rzucił pracę i budował dom  :smile: 

PS, też mam ostatnie dwadzieścia z przodu...  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Pręty górne 2x fi 12, dolne 2x fi12, strzemiona 25x20cm fi6 co 30cm, siatki najlepiej w całości, ale jak są za długie, powyżej, to łączyłem, aby łączenie na zakładkę wypadało na środku, narożniki pogięte u mnie można nabyć na lokalnym złomie za grosze, pełno tego z budów zwożą. Zbrojenie nie może leżeć na piasku, podeprzeć kamolami, czy kawałkami cegieł i wypoziomować. Otulenie prętów z góry i dołu 5cm. Jeśli są słupy to kratownice i startery zbrojenia trzeba wyprowadzić, szerokości ław miałem od 40cm-80cm, wszystko winien zawierać projekt.

PS. no i oczywiście kominy. Tak uwaga, ja miałem dość szeroko, w projekcie miałem piec na ekogroszek, teraz zdecydowaliśmy się na komin systemowy ekogroszek+gaz, pustaki są szersze, na szczęście fundament miałem na tyle szeroki (z nad kładką), że się zmieściło. 
Przed wylaniem ław warto zamocować uziom w miejscu gdzie będzie skrzynka elektryczna. Można taki ocynkowany pręt kupić za ok 50zł ze złączka mocującą, wygląda to jak oszczep do rzucania, ale ekipy bardzo często tego nie robią, bo to nie elektrycy, a potem przychodzi elektryk i mówi "Panie to trzeba było... :smile: . Podkopać na kabel prądowy i rurę do wody, ale to jak ławę zalejesz.

Ale dziś piękna pogoda na układanie stropu.  :stir the pot: 

Zdrówka
R.


Jedno pytanie. Czy jest jakiś przepis, który zabrania montowanie gniazdka prądowego w kanale samochodowym. Ktoś mi powiedział coś takiego, czy to prawda?

----------


## karster

No właśnie, zapomniałem napisac, u mnie ława ma 70na 40 cm więc strzemiona miały być 45x30 ale na allegro były gotowce 40x30 i takie kupiłem. Do tego kupiłem też z allegro dystanse 5cm - fajnie się na nich ustawiało zbrojenie nawet bez chudziaka pod ławą.

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## Kamil_

W projekcie mam takie coś:


Czyli ława ma mieć 40 cm x 60 cm (szerokość x wysykość).

----------


## karster

Jak będziesz murował z bloczka o daj minimum po 5cm szersze strzemiona na stronę niż mur. Czyli np 35x30 cm lub minimum 30x30 a wtedy nie bedziesz musiał martwić się idealnym wycentrowaniem zbrojenia pod ścianami fundamentowymi.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Może być odwrotnie czyli szerokość ławy 60 i wysokość 40cm, 60ki to najczęstsza szerokość ław, ja miałem tylko 1dną 80 i dwie 40. Zbrojenie wysokie 30cm i na otulinę z góry i dołu po 5cm. Nie bardzo widzę szerokość zbrojenia, ale 25cm by pasowało, po 2 pręty 12fi górą i dołem, strzemiona też nie widzę, mogą być na innym rysunku, niech ktoś jeszcze potwierdzi.

----------


## d7d

> *Mam dylemat co do badań geotechnicznych, kierownik budowy wyśmiał mnie trochę, mówił, że u nas to nie potrzeba, że szkoda 800 zł na ten zabieg...
> Że wszystko będzie widzać po wywaleniu humusu oraz wykopie*


Za kierownika nie płacisz za dużo, ciekawe jak często będzie na budowie i jak bardzo będzie pilnował jakości robót i zgodności z projektem.
Badania - KB "wyśmiał" badania , tylko że on (w jego mniemaniu_) nie ponosi żądnej odpowiedzialności za to co jest w podłożu fundamentowym.
Możesz na własną odpowiedzialność nie wykonywać badań.
W projekcie będzie miał wpisane - przyjęto nośność podłoża ... 150 kPa i grunty  rodzime . nośne ... itd.
Jak wiesz co mają sąsiedzi w pobliżu to możesz sobie podarować (na własną odpowiedzialność).
KB musi odebrać podłoże gruntowe przed wykonaniem fundamentów.
Ciekawe na jakiej podstawie.
Możesz też wykopać w 3-4 miejscach dół o poziomie posadowienie fundamentów i ręczną wiertnicą odwiercić jakieś 1,00 głębiej.
"Mądry" KB niech oceni podłoże.

[Temat badań chyba już nie jest aktualny  :smile:  ]

----------


## aiki

> Nie bardzo widzę szerokość zbrojenia, ale 25cm by pasowało, po 2 pręty 12fi górą i dołem, strzemiona też nie widzę, mogą być na innym rysunku, niech ktoś jeszcze potwierdzi.


Na dole całkiem jest rysunek strzemiona (14 x 30)  chyba takie wąskie ze wzgledu na ścianę fundamentową laną z betonu.

----------


## Kamil_

Dzisiaj jadę do kierownika budowy podpytam go o to zbrojenie i od razu projektanta o adaptacje... Bo te 14x30 coś mało, mało...

I mam zagwozdkę co do lania fundamentów. U nas grunt w miarę fajny i wszyscy walą bezpośrednio beton w wykop (oczywiście humus ściągnięty około 30-40 cm), bez żadnych podkładów "suchego - chudy betonu" itp... 
Czyli wygląda to tak (zdjęcie pochodzi z budowy około 30 km od mojej)


I pytania mam:

1. Czy wylewać ten suchy/chudy beton? 
2. Czy do wykopu wrzucić folię?
3. Czy bawić się w szalowanie chociaż góry w taki sposób jak tutaj: http://www.forum.domza150tysiecy.pl/thread-440.html deski swoje kosztują, czas itp... Nie wiem czy jest sens, kierownik budowy już się podśmiechuje, że chce przekombinować  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> 1. Czy wylewać ten suchy/chudy beton? 
> 2. Czy do wykopu wrzucić folię?
> 3. Czy bawić się w szalowanie chociaż góry w taki sposób jak tutaj: http://www.forum.domza150tysiecy.pl/thread-440.html deski swoje kosztują, czas itp... Nie wiem czy jest sens, kierownik budowy już się podśmiechuje, że chce przekombinować


1. Ja nie wylewałem. Kamole i kawałki cegieł, najlepsze darmowe dystanse.
2. Ja nie wrzucałem folii. Izolowałem ławę fundamentową od ściany fundamentowej, którą murowałem z bloczków.
3. Ja się nie bawiłem w szalowanie.  :no:

----------


## pawloslaw

Cegła się lasuje - w fundament jako dystans lepiej dać kostkę brukową betonową. Ja pozyskałem odpady z betoniarni, czyli pokruszone czy połamane na pol. Cena była żadna. A w Siechnicach kupa kostki leży porozrzucana o ulicach...  :wink: 

Chudy beton lejesz po to zeby zbrojenie nie lezalo w piasku. Jesli masz twardy grunt, to mozesz na nim polozyc kostkę betonową i na to zbrojenie. Wazne zeby bylo min. 5cm otuliny betonowej miedzy pretem a gruntem.

2. Folia w wykopie bedzie podziurawiona po wylewaniu lawy. Pozwoli Ci na dluzsze twardnienie mieszanki betonowej, przez co bedziesz mial wiecej czasu na jej rownanie. Wg mnie niepotrzebne - jako izolacja nie ma sensu, a lawe spokojnie zdazysz wyrownac bez folii.

3. Jesli masz spoisty grunt to nie ma takiej potrzeby. Ja mialem wszedzie gline i przez 3 dni wykopy sie trzymaly rowno. Sasiad natomiast mial wszedzie piasek i przez brak szalowania miejscami ma teraz lawe szerokosci 1m  :smile:  Zdecydujesz jak wykopiesz, ale raczej trzymaj sie wariantu oszczednosciowego. Pieniadze sie jeszcze przydadza  :wink: 

Zbrojenie wg mnie jest ok. Masz dodatkowe prety dolem, a z uwagi na zelbetowa scianke nie ma potrzeby zeby bylo wieksze. Dla spokoju ducha zapytaj KB, ale mysle ze nie ma sie czym przejmowac.

----------


## Kamil_

Ale ja nie będę miał ściany żelbetonowej tylko budował będę z bloczków  :wink:

----------


## pawloslaw

Faux pas :X Sorki, zmeczony po robocie nie doczytalem  :big tongue: 

W tej sytuacji może być 24x24 lub szersze jesli sciana jest szersza. Generalnie zbrojenie ławy powinno byc na szerokosc muru fundamentowego. Karster dobrze radzi z rozsunięciem żeby się nie pałować z centrowaniem.

----------


## karster

Ja powiem tak (dodam, że miałem wykop na 100cm głęboki po zdjęciu urodzajnej ziemix ławy w szalunkach), olej folie, olej szalunki ale nie do końca - zrób tak jak robił łukasz budowlaniec(z tej stronki - lub na yt gdy płot robił na swojej działce)- wyrównasz sobie tylko ostatnią deską ładnie poziomy i szerokości a i może mniej się oberwie. Widzisz, robota, deski swoje kosztują ale jak Ci się oberwie ziemia i bedziesz miał ławę na metr szeroką to chuj z oszczędności! No i najważniejsze, wszystko na budowie do czego się przykładasz później owocuje lżejszą/ przyjemniejszą pracą. Ale jak robi Ci to majster a Ty patrzysz to możesz mieć wszystko gdzieś i żądać tylko ostatecznie zachowanych wymiarów/pionów/poziomów  :smile: 

Folia ogólnie dobra rzecz ale zamiast niej lepiej jednak bednarkę wrzucić w ławy, baa koniecznie to zrób!

Dystanse plastikowe kosztują grosze na allegro a fajnie na nich się robi. Jak liczysz każde 50zł to daj polbruk z rozbiórki  :wink: 

Zbrojenie wg projektu jest ok (te 14cm szerokości bo musi być po 5cm otulinyx2 daje 24cm = Twoja szerokość sciany) ALE Ty robisz bloczek więc daj po 5cm na boki do szerokości ściany czyli 24cm+5+5=34cm a będziesz miał pewność, że pod ścianą fundamentową jest zbrojenie. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Dlatego myślę, żeby pobawić się w ten szalunek, bo po pierwsze sam sobie ładnie ta górę wypoziomuję wg niwelatora i od razu będę mógł sobie to ładnie zaciągnąć na gotowo, a nie wbijać sobie jakieś kołki czy inne gówna  :smile: 
Tylko zabawy z tym co nie miara będzie  :sad: 
Deski, kołki, wkręty, wbijanie poziomowanie.... Oj... No cóż  :smile: 

Pod zbrojenie chcę dać takie coś (polecał ktoś mi na forum) podkładki betonowe:


Chociaż to też jest ciekawa opcja, ale droższa:

https://sklep.telka.eu/pl/p/Dystans-...-listwa-50/386

----------


## e_gregor

U mnie ława miała wahania +/-2cm. Wylana w grunt bez szalunku. Jak złapać poziom?Tniesz pręty 6mm (albo inny złom jaki masz) na odcinki dłuższe o kilkanaście cm od wysokosci ławy. Wieszasz sznurki na łatach drutowych (pewnie były zdjęte żeby nie przeszkadzały przy układaniu zbrojenia). Tniesz sobie jeden grubszy pręt, względnie kołek na długość odpowiadajacą odległości od góry ławy do sznurka wyznaczającego osie fundamentu. Bierzesz młotek i tym "wzronikiem" wbijasz w grunt pocięte pręty. Gęsto, co 1-2m. Przy zalewaniu pilnujesz poziomu wzynaczopnego przez te pręty. 2-3cm wyrównasz na pierwszej, góra drugiej warstwie bloczków ściany fundamentowej

----------


## pawloslaw

Up: Pilnuj żeby głęboko wbić te pręty bo się położą przy betonowaniu  :smile: 

Możesz sobie odpuścić szalowanie i deską od sznurka mierzyć. Ławice na jednym poziomie + sznurek pomiędzy + deska z wymiarem i tyle. Potem zawibrujesz albo zaciągniesz pacą i będzie cacy -  u mnie wyszlo +/- 1cm różnicy. W jednym miejscu tylko nie dolałem i brakło chyba 3 cm, ale to też nie problem.

----------


## Gargi12

> U mnie ława miała wahania +/-2cm. Wylana w grunt bez szalunku. Jak złapać poziom?Tniesz pręty 6mm (albo inny złom jaki masz) na odcinki dłuższe o kilkanaście cm od wysokosci ławy. Wieszasz sznurki na łatach drutowych (pewnie były zdjęte żeby nie przeszkadzały przy układaniu zbrojenia). Tniesz sobie jeden grubszy pręt, względnie kołek na długość odpowiadajacą odległości od góry ławy do sznurka wyznaczającego osie fundamentu. Bierzesz młotek i tym "wzronikiem" wbijasz w grunt pocięte pręty. Gęsto, co 1-2m. Przy zalewaniu pilnujesz poziomu wzynaczopnego przez te pręty. 2-3cm wyrównasz na pierwszej, góra drugiej warstwie bloczków ściany fundamentowej


Ja też pręty wbijałem tylko tak co 2 m taką łate miałem i wyszło całkiem nieźle drobne nieruwnosci 2 /3 cm i tak bloczkiem wyprowadzisz,na garażu zabrakło już mi betonu i jeden narożnik miałem 10 cm niżej i też.wyprowadzone.bez problemu tylko wiekszym nakładem sił ,musialem parę bloczków na pół przeciąć ale jest oki

----------


## Kamil_

Dzięki za wskazówki...

Papiery złożone czekam na pozwolenie na budowę...
Z tego co wiem 1-2 miesiące!
Nosi mnie, aby coś robić, a za bardzo nie mogę, bo mogą przyjechać skontrolować...

No, ale cóż! Cierpliwości potrzeba  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Mogłeś się wcześniej nie grodzić - miałbyś teraz co robić  :wink: 

... a może od któreś strony posadzisz juz sobie jakiś żywopłot (jeśli w ogóle planujesz)? Albo jakieś drzewka w kątach działki gdzie nie będą przeszkadzały w trakcie budowy. Zawsze to jakieś zajęcie a i dużo radości potrafi dać

----------


## karster

Wiele osób  zaczyna pracę przed uzyskaniem pozwolenia  :wink:  Póki sąsiad Cię nie podpier*oli będzie OK  :big grin: 
Słyszałem o przypadkach, gdzie zanim otrzymano pozwolenie to już ściany stały - pogadaj z kierownikiem a może będziesz mógł nieoficjalnie chociaż ze 2-3 tyg szybciej ruszyć. Jak ma jakieś znajomości w urzędzie to się dowie wcześniej czy będzie akceptacja a wtedy da Ci ciche przyzwolenie na budowę  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Możesz przygotować zbrojenie, zbić szalunki jeśli takie będą potrzebne i wiele innych rzeczy. pomyśl a sam się zdziwisz ile można przygotować "na potem."

----------


## Kamil_

Tylko jak zwiozę drut na zbrojenie na działkę, zacznę skręcać to na 99% następnego dnia nie będzie ani drutu ani zbrojenia  :sad: 
Mam działkę można powiedzieć na razie w szczerym polu, bo zaczynam pierwszy dom po tej stronie ulicy  :sad: 


Ewentualnie zacznę to skręcać u rodziców (5 km dalej) i przewiozę jakąś lawetą czy coś  :smile: 
Jakie długie druty na zbrojenie używaliście? 12m czy 6m? Jest to jakaś różnica?
Cały czas korci mnie spawanie strzemion niż ich skręcanie. Opinie na ten temat są podzielone.

----------


## karster

Ja skręcałem zbrojenie 26km dalej  :big tongue:  Potem na raz wszystko przywiozłem i poukładałem już w szalunki.
Długość jaką kręciłem była taka jak w projekcie (czyli nawet po 12mb) ale potem z racji ograniczonej możliwości auta do przewozu ciąłem to na kawałki do max zdaje się 7mb (potem łączyłem metrowymi prętami - po 50cm zakładu na stronę). Na samym końcu wiązałem elki w narożach i wkładałem dystanse pod zbrojeniem.
Oczywiście szalunki, zbrojenie miałem zrobione zanim otrzymałem PNB...

----------


## karster

... aaa no i właśnie do transportu to tylko spawanie! i to nie koniecznie każde strzemiono, chociaż co kawałek bo belki były mega sztywne - nic się nie składało. Pierwsza testowa bez spawania też się nie złożyła całkiem ale do połowy owszem  :big grin:  Trochę jej butem pomogłem ale i bez tego była to galareta. Po przyspawaniu kilku strzemion było już dobrze. A jedna belka taka ok 8mb była prawie w ok połowie pospawana (ja wiązałem z tatą druty a brat spawał obok, każdy w co kawałek się zamieniał więc były te spawane strzemiona co kawałek po kilka sztuk obok siebie) - sztywność belki była ogromna. 100x przyjemniej się je potem układa ale prawda jest taka, że strzemiona są po to aby w czasie zalewania trzymały druty by nie opadły wiec nawet plastikowe możesz dać  :tongue:  a potem to zalejesz betonem i po sprawie  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Rozmawiałem z kierownikiem budowy - konkretny gość  :smile: 
Mówił, że nie spotkał się z kimś kto na naszym rejonie spawał zbrojenia i nie kazał mi cudować! Mówił, że drucikami mam skręcać będzie git, bo przy wkładaniu puknę coś, spaw puści i będzie lipa  :sad: 
Najwyżej cyknę co piąte i dam drucik będzie OK!

Co do strzemion to powiedział, że mogę dać 25x20, 25x25 a nawet 30 x 30 czy tam 32x32  :smile: 
Strzemiona gładkie 8 mm, pytałem się czy jak będą żebrowane czy będą OK, mówił, że żebrowane są ciut słabsze  :sad: 
A chcę kupić gotowca, bo nie opłaca się wyginać.

Pręt główny oczywiście żebrowany 12 mm, strzemiona mocowane co 25 cm. Zakład minimum 60 cm (narożniki, łączenia itp).
Kratownice pod kominy (nie będę budował ich prawdopodobnie, ale dla spokoju wyleję fundament) drut 12, oczko 12x12  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Tak wyceniam te strzemiona, kurde serio ma tam być 8mm strzemiono?

Nawet firma sprzedająca strzemiona mówiła, że wszyscy biorą 6mm żebrowane i jest git...
Strzemiono 30x30 FI6 kosztuje 1.15 zł, a takie samo z FI8 kosztuje 2.60 zł  :sad: 

W projekcie widzę wszędzie 8mm:

----------


## karster

Ja dawałem strzemiona gotowe z Allegro z żebrowanego fi6 i były dużo sztywniejsze niż gładkie fi6 gięte samemu.
Mój kierbód kilkukrotnie mówił bym 'nie cudował' ale jakoś nie ma siły przebicia. Jak wiesz co robisz i robsz to dobrze to olej takie jego głupie gadanie. To Twój dom, Ty w nim będziesz mieszkał i Ty za to płacisz więc czyjeś widzimisie albo 'bo tak się nie robi/ bo tak nie potrzeba" miej w dupie. Sory ale agresja mi się włącza jak ktoś się robii głupio-mądry, bo myśli że wszystko widział. 
Mój kierbud choć co roku ma kilka nowych (albo naście) budów nie widział żadnej by ktoś dawał np tak ładnie szalowane ławy, tyle xps'a na fundamentach (choć czy 15cm to coś wielkiego? no nie) albo perlitu w pierwszej warstwie. Co więcej jak mówiłem, że mi ława w jednym miejscu się skopała o 2cm i łamałem ręce to on, że to mega dokładna budowa. Staram się wszystko do milimetra robić i koniec! o drugi przyjdzie i powie, że to tylko budowa, wieniec wyrówna a jak nie to tynk wyrówna (czytaj dalej, jak nie tynk to farba przykryje a jak i farba nie da rady to się obraz powiesi...)
U mnie, mówiłem, że chcę ceramikę a kierbud łeee, to drogie, murarz weźmie więcej kasy bo to kaleczy i ogólnie droższy materiał... no i dupa tam, nie kaleczy, nie jest znacząco droższy (owy dryfix vs solbet) a murarza nie ma bo sam robię i już jestem na finiszu parteru ;p także wiadomo, kierbud sie podpisuje i jak coś ma się zawalić to nie ma co dyskutować ale jego pierdzielenie typu panie to nie potrzebne, łee tam olej to - to dosłownie olej jego gadanie, chcesz cos zrobić lepiej to to zrób lepiej tylko zawsze miej świadomość tego co robisz i po sprawie  :smile: 

PS. Jadę na budowę bo się podładowałem  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Tez miałem w projekcie 8 a dałem 6 gładkie. KB nie miał uwag.

----------


## Kamil_

OK!
W piątek będąc u rodziców narzeczonej zakupiłem strzemiona żebrowane 30x30 cm  :smile: 
Cena za sztukę 1.13 zł  :smile: 
Kupiłem 300 sztuk (nie liczyłem dokładnie ile potrzeba).

----------


## aiki

najwyżej dasz większy rozstaw.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Trzeba się przyzwyczajać do odchudzania projektu, ja użyłem strzemion 6fi gładkich, co 25cm, Jak ci zostaną to może uda ci się wykorzystać resztę przy stropie.

PS. Nasze projekty są nad wymiar naszpikowane, zwłaszcza te indywidualne. Każdy deweloper pogonił by takiego konstruktora z siekierką, a przecież aspekt finansowy nie pozostaje również dla nas bez znaczenia, nie można popadać w paranoje, ja mam przykład dewelopera, akurat buduje w okolicy kilka bliźniaków.  :bye:

----------


## Kamil_

Dobra! 
Nareszcie się coś dzieje!

Znalazłem porządnego fachowca od wiercenia studni. (130 zł za metr z materiałem - porządne rury czerwone 110).
Średnio nasz rejon 8-12 metrów i wystarczy.
Fachowiec poprosił o około 500 litrów wody, dlatego była okazja wykorzystać ostatnie zakupy.
Nabyłem dwa pojemniki (130 zł sztuka - jak nówki) 1000 litrów na wodę oraz jak kupowałem agregat dokupiłem wąż oraz pompę zanurzeniową  :smile: 

Jeden baniak na auto (bus) drugi na działkę i wycieczka nad odrę (2km)  :smile: 
Pompę wrzuciłem do wody, agregat parę minutek i baniak pełny  :smile: 
Na działkę to samo tylko odwrotnie, pompa w baniak i pompujemy w drugi  :smile: 
Po około godzinie zabawy na reszcie ucieszony coś się dzieje!
Upał taki, że moja narzeczona myślała, że zwariuje tam. 
Ale parcie, ze wreszcie są jakieś działania było większe niż moje wycieńczenie heh  :smile: 


No to czekamy na fachowca  :smile: 
15 minut przed czasem telefon czy jestem i czy wszystko gotowe.

Przyjechał! Sprzęt naprawdę robi wrażenie:





Porządnie robiony "filtro-sączek" - nie wiem jak to się fachowo nazywa:








No to zaczynamy!
Szło naprawdę rewelacyjnie humus, piaseczek... 



No i co raz ciężej, bo glina:







Stanęło na 6 metrach i przyszła mega ulewa - jutro jedziemy dalej.
Ale coś mi się wydaje, że będzie bliżej 12 metrów niż tych 8, bo sporo, sporo gliny  :sad:

----------


## Daniellos_

Też kiedyś tak optymistycznie podchodziłem do wiercenia skoro u sąsiada było lustro na 8m. Wywiercili chyba 19 i odpuściłem...
No ale trzeba byc dobrej myśli i nie siać defetyzmów  :yes:

----------


## Kamil_

I wykrakaliście mi  :smile: 
9 metrów i koleś odpuścił bo cały czas jakaś twarda glina jak kamień (taka szara).

Zrobił obok i na 5 metrach to samo  :sad: 
Mówił, że musi dokupić jakąś przystawkę, że będzie wiercił i pod dużym ciśnieniem będzie mu woda z wiertła leciała i pójdzie lepiej...
Ahhhh....
Czyli jestem na razie bez studni.


Wczoraj rano podjechałem na działkę, a raczej busz:



No to szwagra i tatę do pomocy i lecimy:





Więc się coś działo  :smile: 





Przymierzam się do robienia zbrojenia.
Co sądzicie o tym zestawie?
*Wiązarka do zbrojenia +3000szt drut fi1,6mm 14cm*
http://allegro.pl/wiazarka-do-zbroje...551838597.html

----------


## aiki

1,6 to całkiem spory drut. Do wiązania to raczej taki 1 mm. A samą wiązarką to cały dom powiązałem - strop monolit.
Jak masz monolit to 3000 szt to za mało.

----------


## karster

Ja kupiłem taki zestaw na allegro wiązałki plus 2500drucików ale takich 1mm. Potem właśnie kupiłem 1,6mm od tej firmy z filmu. Druty 1mm strasznie łatwo się rwały a te 1,6 były męczące i też potrafiły się zerwać bo ciężko było dopasować siłę. Tyle, że ja to używałem do kręcenia ław, które potem przewoziłem. Najepiej się spisał klasyczny kluczyk do wiązania z łożyskiem + drut wiązałkowy. 

Do stropu chcę ponownie dać szansę tym wynalazkom jak na filmie bo będę kręcił zbrojebie już na docelowym miejscu więc chodzi tylko o to aby się druty nie przemieszczały przy układaniu betonu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Przy zbrojeniu do 12 mm można te druciki 1 mm dawać podwójnie. Ja zginałem na pół i tak wiązałem. Po kilku zerwanych juz człowiek wiedział kiedy przesadzi.

----------


## e_gregor

Ja też polecam. Ławy tym skreciłem teraz niedługo będę wieniec

----------


## Daniellos_

Też używałem wiązarki, ale druty miałem zwykłe. Na PF nie wystarczyło mi drucików z zestawu i dokupywałem. Problem taki, że tego nie dokupisz w w lokalnym sklepie. Trzeba czekać aż przesyłka przyjdzie.
Jak się nie ma wprawy na początku to łatwo się zrywają te druty, ale później jest lepiej. Nie mam porównania do zwykłego kluczyka, ale ten automatyczny sobie chwalę. 

Gościu na filmie pokazuje dobrą technikę wiązania w narożniku strzemiona - przez dwa ramiona strzemiona. Jak się robi przez jedno to potrafi się drut przesuwać podczas np przenoszenia skręconego już zbrojenia.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Ja skręcam klasycznym pozginanym kluczem zbrojarskim, ale są miejsca, że ciężko rękę wcisnąć i czasami zwykły gwóźdź okazuje się najskuteczniejszy. Co do prętów i wiązałkowego to też warto przejechać się na lokalny złom. Faktycznie teraz wszystko poczyszczone, jak w tamtym roku było po sezonie, za grosze można było gotowe narożniki czy druty wiązałkowe nabyć.

Co do studni. To ja miałem więcej szczęścia, wodę mam na 6m i dobrze daje ręczna abisynka. Dwa lata spokój, ale w tym roku muszę odszlamić, więc warto być w temacie, bo na odwiercie się nie skończy, bez odszlamiania szpili co jakiś czas po prostu ani rusz.
Niżej filmiki Ryszarda (nie ja) który jest w temacie samoróbstwa studziennego guru na YT.

----------


## Kamil_

Z tym ręcznym kopaniem przez jakiś czas chciałem sam kopać  :smile: 
Ale patrząc na to jak koleś z moją studnią walczył (i jeszcze nie skończył) to Bogu dzięki, że nie kopałem ręcznie.

Zamówiłem ten zestaw wiązałkowy - dziś ma być.

Dostaliśmy też odpowiedź z Tauron w sprawie przyłącza prądu.
13 kW wyceniono na 984.98 zł.
Ale nic więcej nie wiem, ile miesięcznie opłaty, w którym miejscu zamontują mi skrzynkę. 
Muszę tam się dodzwonić i dopytać. 
Jak to wygląda? Przyjeżdżają robią wykop montują skrzynkę, a licznik mogę zmontować później, bo prądu budowalnego nie potrzebuję (mam agregat).
A nie chcę płacić przez zimę jakiś dzierżaw za prąd, którego nie używam w ogóle.

Zabieram się za to zbrojenie.
Jakie długie zakłady L robiliście na narożnikach? Drut 12mm 120 cm na pół starczy?

----------


## pawloslaw

Minimum 40 cm zakładu, najlepiej z 80. Ja giąłem właśnie 120 na pół.

I pamiętaj żeby zbroić narożniki w każdą stronę "w kratkę":



Ja dodatkowo dawałem jeszcze piąty pręt "L" dołem po środku, co by spokojniej spać  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Dziękuję za rysunek.
Też dla spokoju dorzucę tam jeszcze 4 narożnik.

Panowie rozglądam się za bloczkami.
W sumie mam znajomego w Betardzie to będzie dobra cena, ale mają dwa wymiary.
12 cm oraz 14 cm...
Jakie dawaliście u siebie? Czy to w ogóle jest jakaś różnica?


12 cm lżejsze  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Towar dojechał!
Dla mnie bomba!
Rewelacyjnie się to kręci!

Zamówiłem 3 000 sztuk drucików  :big grin: 






Jeszcze tylko przesmaruję sobie ten "wibrator", aby się nie zapiekł na tych gwintach i będzie myślę GIT  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Czy to druciki 1,6?

----------


## Kamil_

Tak 1.6, ale miękkie super się kręci  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Dobrze wiedzieć bo wczoraj dostałem paczkę z takimi a za pare dni będę robił wieniec. Ławy zbroiłem tym cieńkim (1 albo 1,2) i niby było ok ale trochę za słabo trzymał i przy przenoszeniu potrafiło sie wszystko złożyć

----------


## mietku

Witaj Kami,
odnośnie wiązania to ja kupiłem poprostu krążek (400m) czrnego wiązałkowego drutu fleksem walnałem na pół a kluczyk to taki tradycyjny zagiety pręt.... ławe skręciłem w sumie w 3 popołudnia, ale nie widze nic złego w w umilaniu i ułatwianiu sobie samoróbstwa :big grin: 

Pytasz o pustaki fundamentowe a ja chciałbym Cie zapytać dobra cena za pustak to ile u ciebe jest?
Bo jak ja policzyłem (a nie mam dużo scianek fund.) to wyszło mi  wiecej niz 2-krotność za pustaki nie licząc nawet cementu i piasku do zaprawy.... dlatego zdecydowałem sie na lane scianki w deskowaniu dodatkowy + to lana scianka duuużo sztywniejsza.

pozdrawiam samoroba

----------


## pawloslaw

Osobiście, stawiając ponownie fundamenty zastosowałbym pustaki zalewowe w kształcie litery H. Bloczki to jakaś pomyłka  :smile:

----------


## marcko

> Towar dojechał!
> Dla mnie bomba!
> Rewelacyjnie się to kręci!
> 
> Zamówiłem 3 000 sztuk drucików 
> 
> [...
> 
> 
> Jeszcze tylko przesmaruję sobie ten "wibrator", aby się nie zapiekł na tych gwintach i będzie myślę GIT


jakbym mógł prosić o namiar (może być pw) gdzie te druciki kupiłeś?
ostatnio jak kupowałem to 1 mm były i faktycznie takie dość słabe

----------


## Kamil_

> Osobiście, stawiając ponownie fundamenty zastosowałbym pustaki zalewowe w kształcie litery H. Bloczki to jakaś pomyłka


Możesz rozwinąć wypowiedź - widzę większość robi z bloczków  :smile: 




> jakbym mógł prosić o namiar (może być pw) gdzie te druciki kupiłeś?
> ostatnio jak kupowałem to 1 mm były i faktycznie takie dość słabe


http://allegro.pl/wiazarka-do-zbroje...551838597.html

----------


## dez

Raczej ksztaltki to jakaś pomyłka. Kosztują tyle samo co boczki do tego trzeba doliczyć zbrojnie i beton do zalania. Jedynym plusem jest ich waga, ale poza tym nie widzę plusów. Dla każdego samoroba względy ekonomiczne mają znaczenie.

----------


## pawloslaw

Nie zgodzę się - kształtki są większe i w przeliczeniu na m2 ściany wychodzą taniej (same pustaki). Może w Twoich stronach stosunek cen jest inny, ale sam sprawdziłem to kilkukrotnie i z zalaniem wychodzi porównywalnie/niewiele drożej co bloczki+zaprawa. Biorąc pod uwagę jak przyspiesza to prace, odciąża plecy i daje nieporównywalnie pewniejszy fundament to nawet żeby było nieco droższe w wykonaniu to jest warte rozważenia. Gdyby wybierać bloczki+ekipa, a kształtki samemu to już w ogóle nie ma o czym mówić  :smile:  Według mnie na samorobowe budowanie ksztaltki sa zwyczajnie lepsze i wygodniejsze. 

Niemniej jednak kazdy moze miec wlasnie zdanie  :wiggle:

----------


## Kamil_

Co sądzicie o tych podkładkach pod zbrojenie?
Co ile cm się to stosuje?
http://allegro.pl/podkladki-dystanse...124336290.html

----------


## e_gregor

Używałem takich do ław. Chyba 40 albo 50 właśnie. Na piasku dawały radę. Jak gęsto? Nie pamiętam - może co 1,5-2m. Z tego co pamiętam troche mi tego zostało. Muszę sprawdzić na budowie. Mógłbym Ci odstąpić. Jak coś to pisz na priv.

----------


## karster

Rownież takich używałem. One mają dwa wymiary do wyboru 40/50mm. Zostało mi ich ze 20-30 sztuk. Dawałem nie dużo bo u mnie zbrojenie rownież wisiało na szpilkach ściągających szalunki ław. Ale co dwa metry to za mało- wbiją się w piasek jeśli nie masz chudziaka.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcko

> Co sądzicie o tych podkładkach pod zbrojenie?
> Co ile cm się to stosuje?
> http://allegro.pl/podkladki-dystanse...124336290.html



też ci potwierdzam, że dystanse w porządku. Ja zastosowałem ok 4,5szt na m2. Na początku było po prostu tak na oko, ale okazało się że to du... i porządnie zacząłem schematem lecieć właśnie tyle szt na m2 i przy 2 osobach obok nic się nie działo z nimi, ani z xps-em.

----------


## _arek_

> Towar dojechał!
> Dla mnie bomba!
> Rewelacyjnie się to kręci!
> 
> Zamówiłem 3 000 sztuk drucików 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Kamil* mam pytanie odnośnie tego "wibratora" działa to to jak powinno czy nie do końca ?? Też chcę kupić coś do wiązania ale nie wiem czy wybrać ten czy klasyczny....  Nie przycina się to jakoś podczas kręcenia, idzie płynnie ?? 
Jak pamiętam zabawy bączkiem z dzieciństwa to rożnie bywało z płynnością działania tego napędu śrubowego.

----------


## Kamil_

Jeszcze nie skręcałem, to się nie wypowiem.
Cały czas czekam na pozwolenie na budowę...
A aktualnie przygotowuję organizm i ciało wypoczywając w Chorwacji  :big tongue: 
Ale z tego co pisali koledzy, to sprawdza się dobrze tylko unikać kontaktu z wodą.
Ja dodatkowo co jakiś czas będę psikał tam WD-40.

----------


## mother_nature

Używałam takiego:


Rewelacja, bardzo przyspieszał pracę i skręcał tak mocno, że trzeba było uważać, żeby nie przesadzić  :wink: 
Nie wyobrażam sobie skręcania zbrojenia bez takiego wihajstra  :big grin:

----------


## ignacydrzewiecki

Spełniać marzenia zawsze trzeba bo to inwestycja na lato. Nie ma co pieniedzy odkladac w skarpete, dopiero dobrze wykorzystane cieszą, powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

> Używałam takiego:
> 
> 
> Rewelacja, bardzo przyspieszał pracę i skręcał tak mocno, że trzeba było uważać, żeby nie przesadzić 
> Nie wyobrażam sobie skręcania zbrojenia bez takiego wihajstra



No własnie rozważam tego typu wihajster lub ten "automatyczny"  i zastanawiam się który wybrać....

----------


## marcko

> No własnie rozważam tego typu wihajster lub ten "automatyczny"  i zastanawiam się który wybrać....


używałem obydwu. Powiem CI, że ciężko ocenić co komu bardziej leży. Ja miałem pomocników przy zbrojeniu więc i automat i ręczne były potrzebne.
Automatyczny przyjemnie i lekko to idzie, ale przy cieńszych drucikach trzeba uważać żeby nie przedobrzyć, a grubych nie zawsze dobrze dokręci. Osobiście chyba raczej jestem za ręcznym bo jest niezawodny, masz lepsze wyczucie siły dokręcenia, ale za to automat nieoceniony przy jakiś zakamarkach czy poprawkach. Ten "ręczny" to sobie zrobiłem z 6 drutu na prędko na budowie na wzór 
Powiem ci że super idzie po chwili wprawy.

----------


## Daniellos_

W kkwestii eksploatacji "wibratora" ... Mi zdarzało się, że się zaciął i myślałem wtedy, że już po robocie. Trzeba zamawiać nowy etc. Na szczęście smar pomagał, także trzymajcie smarowidło na podorędziu.

----------


## Kamil_

Dojechały podkładki, naprawdę solidnie wykonane i dużo większe niż przypuszczałem ze zdjęć  :smile: 




Z nudów (oczekuję nadal pozwolenia) przeglądałem portale ogłoszeniowe i pewna Pani wystawiła na sprzedaż blaszak (roczny) za 850 zł (koszt nowego w moich regionach to koło 1400 zł). 
Zadzwoniłem dogadałem się za 600 zł, oczywiście demontaż we własnym zakresie i transport również  :smile: 
Kolega ma autolawetę to za 100 zł objechaliśmy  :smile: 



















No i czeka na montaż na działce  :smile:

----------


## Gargi12

> Dojechały podkładki, naprawdę solidnie wykonane i dużo większe niż przypuszczałem ze zdjęć 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Z nudów (oczekuję nadal pozwolenia) przeglądałem portale ogłoszeniowe i pewna Pani wystawiła na sprzedaż blaszak (roczny) za 850 zł (koszt nowego w moich regionach to koło 1400 zł). 
> Zadzwoniłem dogadałem się za 600 zł, oczywiście demontaż we własnym zakresie i transport również 
> Kolega ma autolawetę to za 100 zł objechaliśmy 
> 
> ...


Mi też taki garażyk by się przydał tylko musiałbym bym go solidnie zabezpieczyć bo ostatnio takie wichury że mogł by odlecieć

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś mija 63 dzień od daty złożenia wniosu na pozwolenie.
Czyli na dniach powinna być decyzja!

Powoli zamawiam narzędzia potrzebne do budowania  :smile: 

*Powiedzcie mi jaki młotek polecacie do pomocy w poziomowaniu bloczków betonowych?*
Gumowy? Metalowy? Ile gramów?
Najlepiej od tego sprzedajacego: http://allegro.pl/listing/user/listi...0-hou-1-1-0511
*
Tak samo jaką długą poziomnicę zakupić, aby sprawnie to szło?*

----------


## karster

Ja używałem wielkiego młota gumowego z Castoramy, jako że wprawy nie miałem w precyzyjnym nakładaniu zaprawy, często ten młot był przydatny by mocniej walnąć w bloczek. Dobre bloczki to i metalowym możesz ustawiać bo nie pękną. Teraz masz fajną pogodę (no może aż za fajną), żadne mrozy Ci nie straszne, odrobina wapna się przyda  (będzie duuuużo łatwiej murować).
Poziomice najlepiej dwie, jedna długa np ze 2mb (lub dłuższa - przyda się później) - dzięki niej będziesz mógł krótkie odcinki ścian robić bez żadnych sznurków
no i krótsza, 80-120cm do pionów pilnowania czy poziomów pojedynczych bloczków. 

PS. Za kilka tygodniu to i tak zapaćkasz mazidłem, ocieplisz i zasypiesz piaskiem... Ważne by ostatnia warstwa wyszła idealnie (chyba, że będziesz robił wieniec na fundamencie to nim wyrównasz). Bloczki bywają różne, jedne krzywe inne bardziej. Wyrównujesz zewnętrzną płaszczyznę ściany. Moje bloczki z Czamaninka były dość równe, nawet bardzo równe (jak np widziałem na filmie u Łukasza budowlańca na YT w Kaliszu). Te moje miały 14cm wysokości, ciężkie france jak cholera a zwłaszcza jak były mokre - 35kg lekką ręką ;p

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

JEST!!!
Pozwolenie na budowę wydane! Decyzja pozytywna!
Więcej się dowiem w poniedziałek, bo mój człowiek co się zajmuje adaptacją oraz wszystkimi formalnościami naszej budowy jest na urlopie.
Minęło wczoraj urzędowe 65 dni to dzisiaj nie wytrzymałem i zadzwoniłem do Starostwa!

Jutro od 5 rano jadę na budowę stawiać blaszak!
Dziś już zacząłem czynić pierwsze kroki ku temu i wypoziomowałem 3 bloczki pod tył ściany blaszaka:










Macie jakieś sprawdzone patenty na zabezpieczenie? 
Chyba coś na GSM potrzebuję, jakaś czujka i wysyłanie MMS + telefon, aby usłyszeć dźwięki...

----------


## Kamil_

Blaszak zrobiony:

















Dodatkowo zrobiłem taki oto stół budowlany:

----------


## Jabolek

Gratulacje pozwolenia i zapału do pracy!
Kibicuje i śledzę każdy wpis oby tak dalej. Mnie czeka podobna zabawa za rok  :smile:

----------


## mietku

No to teraz sie zacznie..... powodzenia zycze samozaparcia i duzo sił.
I az zazdroszcze tego blaszaczka  :wink:  u mnie niestety w warunkach zabudowy jegomoscie wpisali 'zakaz sytuowania budynkow tymczasowych' - to sie nazywa wolność.... hehehe
no ale mam za to piekny drewniany domek kiedys bedzie jako letniskowy....

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Gratuluję i witam. Blaszak piękny i duży, na pewno wszystko się pomieści. Ja całkowicie zaniedbałem dziennik i czeka mnie duże uzupełnianie tu na forum. Pisz na bieżąco a na pewno zajrzę.

----------


## Kamil_

Powoli organizuję materiały...
Drut fi 12 długi 6 m cena 15 zł brutto to dobra cena?
Kilogram za 2,76 brutto...

I teraz styropian, w składzie budowlanym namawiają mnie na taki:
 

Co sądzicie?

----------


## karster

Ja sądzę, że to bardzo dobry styro - ale i drogi. Sam miałem synthosa xps prime bo jeden z tańszych xpsów i kupiłem go w dośc dobrej cenie ok 400zł brutto. Styro do fundamentów tak? jaki gruby?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Tak, chce ocieplić fundamenty. Polecali mi dokładnie ten co na zdjęciu czyli chyba 100 mm.
W projekcie mam 15 cm, ale w składzie powiedzieli, że 15 to przegięcie i jest to produkt na zamówienie.
Tak samo polecają mi bloczki 14 cm zamiast 12 cm bo będzie mniej fug i większa oszczędność...
Na 12 cm wyjdzie dużo drożej... Chyba jednak poświęcę się i będę targał te 14 cm  :smile: 

Jak się liczy te m3? Bo już głupieję. Mam około 55 metrów bieżących fundamentów. Wysokości bloczków jeszcze dokładnie nie znam, ale pewnie z 1 metr będzie (dom ma być z 2 warstwy wyżej nad ziemią i wchodzi się pod schodkach. Płyta ma 125 cm x 60 cm przyjmijmy, że będę stawiał je w pionie czyli potrzebuję 92 (55 m / 0.6) arkusze styropianu.  W paczce jest 4 szt czyli 0,360 m3. 92 arkusze / 4 = 23 paczki. 23 x 0,360 = 8.28 m3 x około 400 zł = 3312 zł....
Ja pierdzielę - konkret! A gdzie pianka do tego?

----------


## karster

Pianka to maly pikus, z 300 zł i po sprawie, ew troche więcj. Po 400 ten stryo mozesz kupic? Git! Ja za swoj zapłaciłem łącznie zdaje sie 3500 + klej. Mialem 15 cm i z tego co pamietam niecale 8 kubikow kupilem no i mi zostala paczka+ plyta ale przyda sie to na cokół w garazu (bo jest nizej).

Jak sie liczy? Prosto, przede wszystkim pamietaj o zakladach, jesli masz np sciane 10mb, wysoka na 0,5m i styro 10cm grubości to na tą konkretną sciane robiąc zaklad potrzebujesz dodatkowo 0,2 mb. Czyli ogolem 10,2*0,5*0,1 = 0,51m3 stryo. Niestety jak masz duzo wygibasow to masz duzo liczenia :-p

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Ej, dopiero sprawdzilem Twoje wyliczenia, ogólnie jestem chory i zmeczony więc nie sprawdzam co zle zrobiles alecna pewno mocno skopales kalkulacje. Nie licząc zakladów/ narożników potrzebujesz 55mb*1m*0,1m = 5,5m3 styro licząc zerowy odpad. Teraz dodaj do tego zakłady w narożnikach zewnętrznych/ odejmij wewnętrzne (ew jak jednych i drygich masz tyle samo to nic nie musisz robic) no i gotowe. 
Ja ocieplalem płytami na leżąco  czyli 60cm + 30cm ( płyta cięta po długości na pół drutem oporowym. )Xps nie musi byc na calym fundamencie,  wystarczy bo nieco wystawal z ziemi
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Nie liczyłem odpadu, przyjąłem jeden cały arkusz na jeden bieżący metr  :smile:  
Wyliczenia mają być szacunkowe, w hurtowni mogę oddawać to co mi zostanie, albo lepiej brać po 1-2 paczki  :smile:

----------


## karster

No to Twoj odpad, przyjmujac cene 400zl bedzie kosztowal ponad 800 zł. Rozrzutny jestes albo pogaty  :wink: 
92 płyty * 0,25 m odpadu * 0,1m grubości daje 2,3 kubika odpadu...

----------


## Kamil_

Racja z tymi odpadami!  :smile: 


Panowie kilka pytań.

1. Zamówiłem drut na zbrojenie. Niestety 12 metrowych nie posiadają, tylko 6  :sad: 
Co w przypadku odcinka większego niż 6 metrów?
Potrzebuję np 8 metrów w jaki sposób mam to łączyć? "Doczołowo" + do tego 4 łączniki 60 cm czyli tak:?

Czy jakoś na zakładkę?

2. Jak wysoko wyprowadzać zbrojenie do słupów?

3. Kolejna sprawa w projekcie mam zaznaczone:

Rozumiem, że chudziaka mam wylewać poniżej bloczków czy na równi?
Bloczki będą miały 14 cm wysokości, nie jestem w stanie uzyskać różnicy tych 11 cm (35 cm - 24 cm)
Nie za bardzo rozumiem tą kwestię. Przecież nie będę ciął bloczków z wysokości, bo to bez sensu.
Jak to ma się w praktyce?

----------


## Kamil_

Jeszcze jedno pytanko, czy te zakłady nie są za długie?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja dawał na zakład zgodnie z wyliczeniem jego długości - 60 x średnica pręta. Co do tych narożników ja bym dał jeszcze pręty wygięte w L tam.
Co do wysokości to u mnie bloczek miał h=12cm więc akurat prawie tyle co potrzebujesz.

----------


## karster

Tez mam z archonu (aaa, sokri zapomnialem odpisac na pw, podaj mi na pw swoj tel to zadzwonie w,wolnej chwili- uwierz, ze tak bedzie wygodniej bo ostatnio mam za duzo na glowie i ciezko z czasem).

Chudziaka wylewasz (a fachowo ukladasz bo betony sie uklada a nie wylewa) rowno z bloczkami. Czyli robisz piasek o grubość chudziaka nizej niz ostatni bloczek i na to beton. Sam tez mialem bloczki 14cm... wg projektu (ide o stówę) masz lane fundamenty (no moze nie od razu o stowe ide ale tak wlasnie archon zeobil w,moim projekcie). Takze lane to masz dokladnie tyle ile zrobisz szalunk czyli tyle ile chcesz. Z bloczka wyjdzie Ci inaczej i albo akceptujesz minimalna różnice albo na koniec dajesz wieniec albo wyrównujesz np cegłą pełną lub róznej grubości spoinami (ale bez przesady...)

-24/-35 oznacza wysokosc od umownego zera czyli docelowej posadzki. To jest umowne i nie jest to restrykcyjnie nakładane czy chociażby narzucane przez geodetów. Jezeli np ławy są osadzone 140 cm ponizej umownego zera a maja wysokość 40cm to fundament musi miec odpowiednio 140-40-24=76cm oraz 140-40-35=65cm wysokosci.

76cm daje 5 warst bloczka 14stki z fuga 12mm - troche mała, juz minimum te 16/18 mm daj czyli dla 16mm fugi i 5 warstw daje to fundament 78 cm
65 cm daje 4 warstwy bloczka 14stki z fuga 2,25 cm. Ew podnoszac równiez o te 2cm fundament do gory by różnica wyszla jak w projekcie dajesz fuge 2,75cm i masz dokładnie co chciałeś. (Przy zalozeniu, ze ława konczy się dokladnie metr ponizej umownego zera.

Zaklady robi sie 50-60*d (srednica preta) nie ma co żałować. Zalejesz betonem to juz nie poprawisz

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

karster tak ten projekt archonu ma lane fundamenty w całości!
Dlatego pytam tutaj na forum. Swoją drogą płaci się prawie 3 000 zł to powinno być w 2 wersjach. 

Jaką różnice miałeś u siebie? Bo widzę, że 2 bloczki zjechałeś niżej:


W moim projekcie inne osoby robią tak, ze wszystko murują na równo i obniżają posadzkę tylko  w garażu (oraz sama brama garażowa niżej o jeden bloczek):

----------


## karster

Oo jaki ładny fundament na tym pierwszym zdjęciu, to mój?  :smile: 
Druga fotka, beton z betoru. Tez od nich zawsze bralem i nigdy go nie bylo tyle ile powinno...

No i ostatnia sprawa, obnizenie na sam wyjazd = to dosc dobry pomysl, sam o tym po czasie pomyslalem. Pytanie tylko jak pozniej beda pasowaly wysokosci stropow, moze wieniec jakos zmodyfikujesz i git. Rowny fundament pod garażem ma dodatkowo ten plus, ze go calego ładnie izolujesz przed wilgocią i nie ma obaw, ze wciana przypadkiem bedzie stala w kałuzach.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Tylko my w projekcie mamy mieć 11 cm różnicy w wysokościach posadzki w garażu, wątpię, aby było to jakoś bardzo zauważalne. 
Na forum realizacji mojego projektu wszyscy tak robią:




Co do stropu to widzę, że jest tam na równo:

----------


## karster

No po przekroju patrzac to masz zupełnie inny przypadek. Rob jak wszyscy, czyli bloczek wycięcia na bramę garażową i po sprawie. Potem strop masz juz równo i nie bedzie problemów z kombinowaniem. Jedyny dyskomfort to brak wygodniej możliwości sciągania na rowno ze scianami fundamentu chudziaka ale wystarcza dwie rurki do sciagania i lux z reszta jak widac na fotkach, malo kto się tak bawi.

----------


## jajmar

> Racja z tymi odpadami! 
> 
> 
> Panowie kilka pytań.
> 
> 1. Zamówiłem drut na zbrojenie. Niestety 12 metrowych nie posiadają, tylko 6 
> Co w przypadku odcinka większego niż 6 metrów?
> Potrzebuję np 8 metrów w jaki sposób mam to łączyć? "Doczołowo" + do tego 4 łączniki 60 cm czyli tak:?
> 
> ...


6 metrowe pręty sa nieekonomiczne, sporo stracisz na zakładach. Pręty nie łączy się dodatkowym prętem tylko na zakładkę min 60 średnic. Nie łaczy się wszystkich prętów w tym samym miejscu. 
Zbrojenie słupów wypuszczasz zgodnie z projektem powinno być około metra.

----------


## aiki

Wymurować równo z chudziakiem a po zalaniu domurować jedną warstwę.
 mniej kłopotów z izolacją posadzki i poziomą ściany.

----------


## kocbeat

Dlaczego w miejscu bramy garażowej jest jeden bloczek niżej?
Odnośnie stali to lepiej poszukaj na innym składzie o długości 12m i problem rozwiązany.

----------


## aiki

Bo garaż jest niżej niż reszta domu.

----------


## karster

> Wymurować równo z chudziakiem a po zalaniu domurować jedną warstwę.
>  mniej kłopotów z izolacją posadzki i poziomą ściany.


To jest bardzo dobry pomysl. Pamietam jak mnie tata namawial by to zrobic ale bez betoniarki nie chciało mi sie kolejny raz urabiac zaprawy w skrzyni.

----------


## kocbeat

> Bo garaż jest niżej niż reszta domu.


Garaż niżej to rozumiem i też tak mam. Nie wiem w jakim celu w miejscu samej bramy jest wycięte po jednym bloczku. Jest tak na pierwszym zdjęciu z poście 148

----------


## karster

Wycięcie jest wlasnie tylko dlatego, ze podloga garazu jest nniżej ale sciany juz moga być na równo z domem. Gdy robi sie cały garaż (jego fundament) nizej to potem jest problem z wiązaniem scian garazu i domu. A robiąc jedynie zanizenie w fundamencie na wjazd nie ma tego problemu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kocbeat

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Myślałem że to coś ma wspólnego z montażem bramy ale nigdzie nie widziałem żeby brama segmentówa miała próg

----------


## aiki

Bramy segmentowe dochodza do posadzki są jakby poza ściana i fundamentem.

----------


## Kamil_

Niestety 12sto metrowych prętów nikt mi tutaj nie dowiezie  :sad: 
Będzie trzeba łączyć - cóż.

*Dopatrzyłem się kolejnej ciekawostki oglądając realizację osób, które już wybudowały ten projekt.
Fundamenty w projekcie wyglądają  tak:*


Pod klatką schodową ma być spiżarka (ala piwniczka). Dlatego pewnie dużo osób dostawia sobie ścianę fundamentową tam:





Czyli normalnie mam tam wykopać dół i to dozbroić z całą ławą fundamentową?
*Dlatego tego nie ujęli w projekcie?*
Co w przypadku jakbym nie oglądał zdjęć realizacji? I pominął to?

----------


## Kamil_

*Wracając do drutu zbrojeniowego, parę osób praktykuje dawanie go pod ostatnią warstwę bloczków betonowych w ilości 2 szt.
Jest sens? W moim przypadku byłoby to prawie 150 m bieżących czyli około 400 zł*

----------


## karster

Nie w ostatnią a w co drugą   :wink:  Ja sam dawałem właśnie w ostatniej fudze pionowej dwa druty fi8. To taka namiastka wieńca. Wydałem niecałe 400zł (albo sporo mniej bo zapomniałem, że u mnie standardem są długości 12mb a tylko fi6 jest po 6mb) Drut mi został więc wrzucałem go do cokołu pod ogrodzenie panelowe. 

W mojej opinii, te parę stówek nie nadwyręży budżetu ale niestety sam nie wiem na ile to jest faktycznie pomocne i w razie "W" skuteczne w zwiększaniu wytrzymałości fundamentu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Obdzwoniłem wszystkie hurtownie w sprawie tego zbrojenia 12 metrowego.
Mogę mieć, ale cena transportu to 250 zł (a cały zamówienie to 1000 zł) czyli 1/4 wartości materiału.
Jest sens dopłacać?

----------


## kocbeat

A to 1000 to cena stali na całą budowę czy tylko na fundament? Jeżeli tylko fundament to może jak weźmiesz całość to transport będzie w cenie. Ja płaciłem za stal 2200 za tonę i transport z cenie. 12mm długość 12m a 8mm i mniejsze 6 metrowe odcinki.
Wieńce też pewnie będziesz miał dłuższe niż 6 metrów i znowu będziesz myślał czy łączyć czy dać cały

----------


## Kamil_

Ale resztę będę budował na wiosne nie chcę, aby ta stal mi leżała bo tam pustkowie i okradną  :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

Akcja drut zakończona!
Zgodnie z waszymi sugestiami zamówiłem 12 metrowe odcinki.
200 zł transport, stal 1500 zł
50 sztuk 12 metrowych kawałków! 
Do tego doliczyłem na ostatnią warstwę bloczków.
W poniedziałek umówiona koparka na zdjęcie humusu.
Jednym słowem od poniedziałku idę ostro do przodu, geodeta też umówiony.

















Żeby wygodniej się czytało projekt wydrukowałem go w formie A2 oraz zalaminowałem.
Nareszcie można normalnie się doczytać wszystkiego heh:

----------


## kocbeat

Fajny żuczek. Jak ojciec pracował w PKP to jeździłem takim. Miał silnik 3 litry z merca beczki i wyciągał 150 na miękko.
Te pręty to zostaw na deszczu. Ponoć lepiej jak się pokryja rdzawym nalotem to beton się dobrze trzyma

----------


## Kamil_

Lecimy z koksem!

500 zł - ściągniecie humusu wymiar powiększony o 2 metry w każdą stronę czyli 21.5 x 13,70  :smile: 
Sprzęt naprawdę konkretny!

----------


## Kamil_

Przygotowałem ławy do wytyczania dla geodety, który jutro przyjdzie zaznaczyć osie.
Wszystkie ustawiane pod niwelator, od nich będę sobie sznurki rozciągał, które mi wyznacza poziom szalunków  :smile: 

Ciesze się, bo wreszcie nabiera to tempa!













*
Jaki laliście beton? B20 czy B25?*
Projekt zakłada C16/20 (B20)

----------


## aiki

B 25 chyba. Geodeta powinien wyznaczyć poziom 0.

----------


## Kamil_

Wyznaczył poziom zero jak nabijał mi paliki dla gościa od koparki  :smile: 
Pózniej nabił kolejne abym mógł po swojemu nabić ławy na których on wyznaczy osie  :wink:

----------


## _arek_

Tak z ciekawości ile za ta kopareczke ??

U mnie start też od poniedziałku i też  "panna"  na gąsienicach musi wpaść, bo te lato nas nie rozpieszczało z pogodą...

Gratuluję prawdziwego startu  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

500 zł za całość koparki, jeszcze mi ziemię przerzucał w róg działki co mu trochę zajęło...
Powiem Wam, że myślę dobra super cena, sam transport tego sprzętu wymagał dużego auta, naczepy oraz 3 ludzi  :smile: 

No i najważniejsze ma szeroką łychę, która naprawdę super to wyrównała  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

To ci powiem, że prawie darmo... u nas 150zł godzina zwykłej obrotówki na kołach. Pewnie za sam transport tyle by wzięli  :big grin: 

Fajne pole kukurudzy  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Transport po deski oraz kontrłaty oczywiście Żuk Kazik spisał się rewelacyjnie!
Ojciec przyjechał i zaczęliśmy zabawę z sznurkami i szalunkiem.
Geodeta był, bardzo mu się podobały przygotowane ławy drutowe  :smile: 

Oto fotki:

----------


## bcgarage

Widzę patenty Łukasza z domza150 się sprawdzają  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

> Widzę patenty Łukasza z domza150 się sprawdzają


Oczywiście  :smile: 
Roboty trochę, ale cieszy!

Dziś kolejny dzień zmagań.
Padam na twarz więc tylko zdjęcia:

----------


## karster

Piękna robota  :smile:  tak trzymaj.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Zaraz ruszam dalej...

Powiedzcie mi co ze zbrojeniem.
Wkładać bednarke w środek? 
Mam około 100 metrów.
Jakoś to dospawać do zbrojenia?

----------


## karster

Albo wrzucasz bednarke i skrecasz tylko co kawałek do zbrojenia by sie trzymała albo spawasz na około 2 pręty (moze jeden by wystarczyl ale dla pewności dwa) tak ze tworzysz pełen obwód na około i do tych prętów dospawujesz tylko kawalki po np 1,5m bednarki we właściwych do późniejszego wykorzystania miejscach.

----------


## Kamil_

Jestem!
Jeszcze na małej bani, ale wczorajsze szczęście było tak wielkie, że z tej radości pod koniec roboty z sąsiadem siedzieliśmy do 1 w nocy  :smile: 
Dawno tak dobrze nie spałem!

Jak zwykle dużo zdjęć, powiem Wam, że naprawdę się cieszę, bo tych desek miałem już po dziurki w nocie.
W skrócie -  dokończyliśmy szalunek i przystąpiliśmy do kopania. 
Szwagier niestety nie może kopać (problemy z kręgosłupem), ale dzielnie kręcił zbrojenie z moją siostrą oraz kuzynem.
Do tego dojechał mój wujek z wspomnianym synem i do samego kopania przyszedł sąsiad rodziców.
Czyli w sumie było 4 kopiących. Ja ojciec wujek i sąsiad. Od godziny 16 zaczęliśmy około 20 było gotowe.
Pogoda dopisała chociaż było naprawdę gorąco i duszno. 
Plan zrealizowany w 100% w środę przyjeżdża grucha i zalewamy.
Zostało tylko zrobić zbrojenie.

Fotki:

----------


## Daniellos_

Przy takich "bogatych" fundamentach to nic tylko płytę lać.

----------


## mietku

Powiedz mi 
jak głęboko masz te fundamenty? bo to jakoś bardzo płytko wygląda, ile masz strefe przemarzania?

A tak poza tym to nic tylko pogratulować, a ekipy pozazdrościć... (ja w wiekszości sam na placu boju).
W tyle ludzia to samoróbka szybko pojdzie.... 

Kibicuje i trzymam kciuki

----------


## Kamil_

U mnie strefa ma 80 cm.
Humus ściągnięty na 50-60 cm ława jeszcze w dół 45 cm,
A dodatkowo chce się podnieść wyżej bo będzie około sześciu warstw bloczka.
Jutro wam pokaże te wymiary  bo zdjęcia nie oddają tego

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Cześć, czołem
Dla mnie wygląda to na prawidłowy wykop.




> Zaraz ruszam dalej...
> 
> Powiedzcie mi co ze zbrojeniem.
> Wkładać bednarke w środek? 
> Mam około 100 metrów.
> Jakoś to dospawać do zbrojenia?


A można też użyć uziomu, pręta uziemiającego, jak http://allegro.pl/pret-uziemiajacy-2...030389124.html
to w miejscu gdzie w przyszłości będzie skrzynka elektryczna, ocynk nie spawać, skręcić ze zbrojeniem fundamentu, najlepiej na załączoną złączkę.

----------


## Kamil_

Tak wbiłem szpilkę dodatkowo do tego bednarka będzie gites!

Juto o 7:30 wjeżdża gruszka  :smile: 
25 m3 betonu  :big grin: 

Tak to wygląda na teraz. 
Od 5:30 jutro ogarniemy trochę wykop, aby bez problemu przechodzić i na spokojnie to wygładzić.

----------


## karster

Ładnie to wygląda  :smile:  
Powodzenia jutro przy zalewaniu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Ufff....

Nareszcie jeden etap zakończony!
Padam na ryja! 
Ale dzisiaj wieczorkiem piwko będzie smakowało oj...  :big grin: 

Beton wyliczony na styk dosłownie brakło parę łopat (około 1 cm poniżej desek jeden słup, ale to w niczym nie przeszkadza, bo i tak zamiast 40 głęboki kopane było 45 cm!

Na placu boju ojciec, przyszły teściu oraz ja  :smile: 
Nawet złapałem się na parę fotek, narzeczona walnęła  :big grin: 

Oczywiście paczka fotek:

----------


## dez

Gratulacje ławy pierwsza klasa. Patent Łukasza budowlanca się dobrze sprawdza jak widać.

----------


## Kamil_

Tak patent genialny!
Roboty trochę bo dużo tutaj rożnego rodzaju osi, ale osoby takie jak ja czyli samoroba, idealna sprawa!
Podczas zalewania zero stresu.

----------


## karster

No mi tez sie Twoje ławy podobają  :smile:  gratulacje  :Smile: 

Widziales moje? Czuje, że się narobiłem dużo więcej, zapłaciłem również sporo więcej (deski grubo ponad 1000zł, wykopy koparką, zasypywanie, zagęszczenie no i piasku trochę) a efekt końcowy mamy taki sam. Wiec po co przeplacać/ się przepracowywać?  :wink:  jedyny plus moich szalunków to wygoda murowania pierwszych warstw fundamentu bo nie trzeba sie nachylać. 

PS. Obecnie męcze sie z szalowaniem drugiej części stropu. 5 dni pracy za mna po średnio 10 h i mam dopiero wieniec, nadproża, podciagi. Jedno nadproże wybetonowane + warstwa pustaków nad nim. Zostalo mi zaszalowac jeden balkon i schody a potem ukladam konstrukcje nośną pod deskowanie. Masakra jak ten czas mi spierdziela  :sad: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Piękniutkie ławy! Będziesz klnął przy murowaniu  :big grin:  Masz bardzo dużo osi i narożników. Ja tego miałem tylko troszkę a i tak byłem zły że nie wybrałem projektu o prostym prostokątnym obrysie

----------


## Kamil_

Ja już kląłem przy samym biciu kołków pod ławy drutowe oraz rozwieszaniu sznurków.
Dobrze, ze mam wszędzie prostokąty, bo karster musiał jeszcze tam chyba 45 stopni docinać z tego co pamiętam  :smile: 


Bloczki zamówione.
16 palet wjedzie na raz (864 bloczki, porządne firmy BETARD)

Materiały na hydroizolacje to:
Pierwsza warstwa gruntująca delikatnie rozrobiona z wodą:
IZOPLAST R-W Asfaltowa emulsja anionowa

Druga warstwa gruntująca bez rozrabiania
IZOPLAST R-W Asfaltowa emulsja anionowa


Na to dwie porządne warstwy - IZOPLAST B-W Dyspersyjna masa asfaltowo-kauczukowa 



XPS klejony zamiast piany na  IZOPLAST W-KL Masa asfaltowo- kauczukowa hydroizolacyjno- klejąca 




Na ławę zamiast papy termozgrzewalnej będzie folia polietylenowa HDPE grubości 1 lub 1.5 mm.
Oczywiście szeroka na 60 cm tyle co ławy  :smile:

----------


## karster

Wow, jak tak zabezpieczysz ławy to będziesz je mial w mojej opinii całkowicie wodoodporne  :smile:  chyba aż tak solidnej izolacji nie potrzebujesz patrząc po fotkach. Pewnie wystarczy sam grunt + dwie warstwy tego samego. Ja na ławach dawalem solidną papę na całej szerokosci i powiem Ci, że to chyba bez sensu - lawy i tak sa w piasku takze mysle, że w zupełnosci wystarcza pas szerokosci ścian fundamentu + ocieplenia + 5-10 cm zakładu na bokach. Papa/ folia jeszcze Ci sie przyda minimum dwa razy (pod sciany/ pod murłate).

PS. Tak, miałem kąty 135/45 stopni. Przy murowaniu cegiel i szalowaniu stropu kolejny raz byłem z tego zadowolony  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## RysiekWLKP

ja też tak pozawijane ławy miałem, jeden geodeta uciekł, a raczej wyrąbał taką cenę, że raczej my z żoną uciekliśmy, bloczków to pewnie jeszcze z drugie 16 palet pójdzie, ja mam 99 mb ław i dało się to samo robić, zdrowia życzę i deszczu, bo w mój strop wlewam setki litrów na ten moment

----------


## Kamil_

Z tą folią HDPE to nie tak kolorowo (ciężko dostępna)...

Jaką papę polecacie na ławę??
Kiedyś obiło mi się o oczy, że czarna mamba czy coś w ten deseń.
Co sądzicie?


Jutro z rana jak pogoda dopisze jadę ściągać deski z szalunków  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ano ja miałem właśnie czarną mambę zdaje się od swispor'a i była naprawdę porządna (zdaje się coś ok 4mm, na pewno mniej niż 5 i nie mniej niż 4mm). 
Chyba to była ta papa: https://www.swisspor.pl/hydroizolacj...-pye-pv250-s40 Do tego jedynie co bym zrobił a czego nie zrobiłem to pomalował fundamenty również od góry a nie tylko po bokach.

Widziałem u Łukasza budowlańca na YT, że miał z wyglądu identyczną papę niby od ADW (to samo co preparaty, które chcesz użyć do hydroizolacji fundamentów) no ale ADW nie ma papy na stronie www.

Jak masz kasy jak lodu i Ci jej nie szkoda to zainteresuj się może http://www.profil.icopal.pl/ mega drogie produkty ale pewnie i jedne z lepszych - ja nie wiem bo nie były w zakresie moich możliwości (chociaż niby fundamentu nie da się poprawić więc lepiej nie oszczędzać ale z drugiej strony po co przepłacać?)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Jakbym miał kasy jak lodu to bym się tak nie zarzynał na budowie z od wczesnych godzin porannych tylko zlecił to firmie  :smile: 
Kupię tą papę myślę, że będzie git!

----------


## karster

To był taki sarkazm  :big tongue:  Czuję że samorób, który ma fundusze z gumy to biały kruk

Ja tą papę ciąłem nożem do tapet u siebie w warsztacie na podłodze (prawie cała rolka mi się mieściła). Cięcie tego piłą do drewna czy metalu to była katorga (też się dało ale mówię, że tragedia jakich mało). U mnie ława miała 70cm szerokości i dawałem ślepo na całą ławę (to bez sensu teraz tak myślę). Zostały mi paski po 30cm szerokości i je dawałem pod ściany nośne a to znowu trochę za mało. Więc jak utniesz papę na pół to będzie git majonez a potem pod ściany jeśli też będziesz chciał dać papę to kupisz kolejne rolki i przetniesz na 3 części (po niecałe 33cm i już będziesz miał lepiej niż ja). Ostatecznie tnij papę na 60/40cm wtedy ta szersza na ławę a ta wąska pod ścianę ale to ostateczna ostateczność - taniej a równie dobrze będzie jak zrobisz jak wyżej napisałem 50/50 a pod ściany 33/33/33 cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czy wszystkie papy ale te z którymi miałem do czynienia dobrze cięło się nożem do tapet ale od lewej strony.

----------


## Kamil_

Papa kupiona, po rozmowie z działem doradczym ze swisspor'a kupiłem:
BIKUTOP podkładowa 250 (PYE PV250 S47) 
https://www.swisspor.pl/hydroizolacj...-pye-pv250-s47



160 zł rolka, aj bolało trochę.
Kupiłem 5 rolek będę ciął na pół, tak jak radzisz *karster*.

Betonik sobie dochodzi, rozbiłem część szalunków, resztę dokończył ojciec z mamą  :smile:

----------


## karster

No ładna cena... a czemu kosztuje ona 100 zł wiecej niz ta, ktorą miałem u,siebie? Ja kupiem 8 rolek (plus chyba 3 inne w lokalnym sklepie, dwie podkładowe i do teraz kawałki sie walaja bo nic nie warte byly).

Kiedy ruszasz z bloczkami? Uzywaleś niwelatora do łapania poziomów czy wierzyłeś sznurką po geodetach? Mi sznurek na 12m napiety dośc mocno zwiesil sie centymetr. Dobrze, ze mam dojscie do niwelatora (brat ma, ja kupilem tylko odbiornik bo sie popsul).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Ta czaarna mamba to jest ich budżetowa wersja, coś tam mi tłumaczył, że to nie jest za super produkt, ze lepiej typową pokładówkę do tego się nadającą.
Takie samo info usłyszałem w lokalnym sklepie jak byłem kupować.

Tak używałem niwelatora podczas nabijania desek oraz całej zabawy w budowę szalunku.
Niwelator też biorę od szwagra na budowę do układania pierwszej warstwy, zobaczymy jak to wyszło  :smile: 


Bloczki już czekają na budowie (8 palet wjechało dzisiaj rano).
Muszę trochę w pracy podgonić bo zleceń mam dużo, a zeszły tydzień od rana do nocy na budowie walczyłem.

Ogólnie plan zakłada ruszenie w czwartek-piątek z pierwszymi pustakami. 
Jutro postaram się pomalować izoplastem ławę od góry  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

z mojego doświadczenia trzeba uważać. aby sznurki były dobrze napięte i zwłaszcza w bardziej wietrzne dni, ja niwelatorem sprawdzałem też przed ostatnią warstwą bloczków, ławy bardzo ładnie zrobione, super to wyszło

----------


## Kamil_

Dzisiaj zabawy z łopatą, trochę tych kupek musiałem z ojcem rozrzucić, ponieważ planujemy zacząć jutro przymiarki do murowania i sznurki trzeba rozciągnąć.

Czyli lecimy:









No i lecimy z IZOPLAST R-W




















I na sam koniec udałem się po zakup niwelatora, bo szwagier na wakacjach, a pracownicy używają.
Wybór padł na *Niwelator optyczny LEICA NA524 PEŁNY ZESTAW*

----------


## Jabolek

Jaka cena niwelatora?

----------


## Kamil_

1100 zł, ale to można powiedzieć już jest taka klasa wyższa.
Można kupić za 700 zł cały kpl  :smile: 


Zaprawa (tak, tak gotowa mam dobre znajomości u mamy, gdzie to produkują):






Papa naprawdę zajebista! Grzana palnikiem:






Pierwszy bloczek i dwa narożniki (nie pełne, bo będzie pewnie 6 warstw)   :smile: 
Na początku zaprawa bez plastyfikatora, ale jednak musi być zaprawa jest jak masło lepiej się formuje i nie pije tak szybko.
Drugi narożnik już poszedł sprawniej. 












Trochę mnie ten Izoplast R-W wkurzył, bo nie wiem czy nie wyschnął czy co (kleił się po dotknięciu ręką, ale olałem i tak papa przyszła).

----------


## Kamil_

Pogoda kiepska, wczoraj z ojcem coś podziałaliśmy....
Wieje, zimno, sznurki latają normalnie ręce opadają....
Ciemno się robi szybko  :sad: 

Dziś chciałem działać deszcz, odpuszczam szkoda zdrowia!
Nastawiam się na jutro  :smile:

----------


## Sushi

Witam, mega postępy z dnia na dzień przybywa na budowie zrobionych rzeczy, mega zazdroszczę, sam niestety nie mam zdolności manualnych do budowy i majsterkowania.
Powodzenia !

----------


## Kamil_

A mi się właśnie wydaje, że idzie kiepsko  :sad: 
Znowu tydzień deszczu i przestoje....
Sobota miała być konkretnym dniem, ale deszcz przeszkodził całkowicie  :sad: 


Mamy też kolegę:



No i dzisiejsze zmagania od 7 do 15 (na tyle pozwoliła pogoda)...













Teraz leje, patrząc na pogodę to dopiero koło piątku można dalej coś myśleć...
Aaaaa na razie robimy 4 warstwy w kółko, docelowo ma być ich 7 z tego co mierzyliśmy sobie na spokojnie, aby były ładne spadki przy wjeździe z drogi  :smile: 
Więc roboty dużo...


Jedynie co mnie pociesza, to fakt, że idzie nam to w miarę sprawnie, już się tak nie cackamy z tymi kielniami tylko na spokojnie. Ojciec nakłada zaprawę ja donoszę bloczek, poziomuje, wypełniamy zaprawą i następny  :smile: 
Bloczki są tak krzywe, że już nawet się nie przejmuję paroma mm odchyłów  :smile: 
Każdy bloczek minimum 5 razy dotykamy poziomnicą, każda warstwa na niwelator! 



Aaa i jeszcze jedna sprawa! Z każdym bloczkiem ten dom naprawdę się powiększa!
Bo jakiś MAŁY się wydawał z samymi ławami  :smile: 
Narzeczona jak przyjechała patrzy na garaż i mówi: "I tam niby dwa auta maja wjechać? Oj to ja wjeżdżam pierwsza, żeby nie było"  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

Dorze Ci idzie. To na prawdę ciężki i trudny etap i ogólnie powolny. Z milimaetrami się nie cackaj. Zostaw cierpliwość na ostatnią warstwę i tam przypilnuj górnego poziomu. Tak na prawde tylko on jest istotny. Ja chyba też niepotrzebnie za mocno się starałem. 

Ściany parteru pójdą szybciutko w porównaniu do tej fundamentowej udręki - zobaczysz

----------


## MMark.

Witam. Ładnie Wam to idzie. Jak na fundament to bardzo dokładnie murujecie. 7 warstw, oj będzie co zasypywać  :smile:

----------


## mietku

ładnie, ładnie... i pogody życze!!!
bo ta potrafi dać w dooope, ja kilka razy odkopywałem fundament żeby drenaż zrobic bo jak tylko zaczynało lać to sie mi grunt obrywał i zawalało az nocami spać nie mogłem....
Ale niezle dajesz do przodu z grubsza to połowa juz za tobą i napewno ogarniesz, jak bedzie trzeba to i pogoda cie nie pogoni z budowy sam wiem coś na ten temat... wiadomo jak leje a człowiek zaplanuje robote to szkoda czasu i każdego takiego dnia.

Pozdrawiam i samozaparcia życze

----------


## Kamil_

Idzie powoli do przodu...
Dziś od samego rana działaliśmy z ojcem!
Zostaje 6 warstw ostatecznie - zapomnieliśmy, że będzie jeszcze wylewka w środku czyli podniesie całość o dobre 20 cm!

Powiem wam, że naprawdę wygląda to konkretnie!
6 warstw normalnie jak bunkier!

Oczywiście wszystko ładnie zacieramy pod koniec roboty - ściana jest tak równa, że w okolicy na bank nikt tak bloczków nie buduje heh  :smile: 

Fotosy:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Idzie powoli ale cieszy że dobry humor Cie nie opuszcza. Przy ścianach nośnych naprawdę idzie to dużo szybciej więc jak już wprawy nabierzesz to pójdzie Ci to sprawnie.

----------


## Kamil_

Ogólnie się martwię, bo pogody nie było w ogóle... 
Nawet dola złapałem małego z tego powodu  :sad: 
Zimy stulecia zapowiadają, a tu jeszcze ogrom prac...
Jutro od rana jedziemy z koksem dalej...
Piątek, sobota tez.. 
Więc podgonimy ostro  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Pogoda nam wszystkim chyba dała się we znaki, nie sprzyja budującym w tym roku. Trzeba każdy dzień ładny wykorzystywać wiec powodzenia jutro.

----------


## karster

No i ja też ostro działam, póki pogoda jest. Ciągle męczę się ze stropem ale już tuż-tuż  :smile:  Potem ściana kolankowa na 4 pustaki pójdzie błyskawicznie - wiem, bo budowałem wcześniej ściany rzecz jasna  :wink:  Sam zobaczysz jaka jest przepaść w prędkości wznoszenia fundamentów a w prędkości wznoszenia ścian nośnych (nawet biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że nieco powyżej 1m wysokości wypada wchodzić na podstawki a dalej już na rusztowanie). Ja sobie z początku robiłem całe pomosty z pustaków i desek a co kilka warstw dokładałem kolejne pustaki w górę i tak bez rusztowania cały garaż postawiłem. Później zbiłem dwa wysokie kozły ale na samym końcu i tak kupiłem rusztowanie po taniości.

PS. Piękne, równe fundamenty. Może faktycznie nikt takich nie ma w okolicy (no bo moje są dużo dalej  :big tongue:  ) ale zasmucę Cię, już niedługo je zasypiesz i tylko Ty i Twój tata będzie o nich pamiętał jakie to one równe były  :big tongue:  
PS2. W mojej okolicy, nieco dalszy sąsiad się buduje a raczej firma mu buduje duży dom. Ściany nośne z porothermu profi postawili w dokładnie 6 dni roboczych i wcale nie siedzą na budowie jak ja ostatnio przy świetle halogena z akumulatora a nawet nie ma ich po ok 16:00

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś pogoda rewelacyjna.
Niestety ruszyliśmy dopiero od 10, ale i tak udana dniówka  :smile: 













KILKA WAŻNYCH PYTAŃ:


1. Ile czekać na wyschnięcie, aby zacząć to malować "czernidłem" - pogoda dopisuje, mama z chęcią by się w malarza pobawiła  :smile: 
2. Czy robić z zaprawy taki hmmm "gzyms" na dole czyli łączenie bloczków z papą? jest on wymagany? Pomaga bardzo? Załączam schemat:

3. Czy jest sens dawać dawać ten XPS? I to w grubości 15 cm? W hurtowniach mówią, ze to naprawdę przegięcie na nasz rejon... Doradźcie  :sad: 
Może dać tam 10 cm? Już sam nie wiem!
4. Czy dawać styropian do środka? Wstępnie chciałem dać tam 5 cm czyli od wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych.
5. Ojciec wylewkę chce zbroić taką grubą siatką do posadzek (ale nie taką 1-2 mm, tylko tam jest chyba drut 6) - co sądzicie?
6. Styropian kleić na piankę czy na Izpolast WKL http://www.adw.com.pl/izoplast-w-kl-p104.html?

----------


## karster

Ten beton w narożniku nazywa odsadzką i robi się go po to aby papa przyklejona do pionowych ścian fundamentowych nie pękała. Skoro malujesz to nie musisz tego samego robić.

Styropian musisz raczej zdecydować sam - policzyć czy chcesz wydać więcej o 1000 - 1500 zł za xps niż za zwykły styro. Jak masz sucho na działce i szkoda Ci kasy to daj zwykły eps a na niego klej/siatka/klej.

Chudziak to nie element konstrukcyjny, jego się nie zbroji. Zbrojenie daje się w wylewkach i to właśnie z gotowych siatek zwykle fi3mm o oczkach 10x10cm. U mnie w garażu ma być 10x10cm fi6 wg projektu.

Malowanie betonu, hmm preparaty są wodne więc woda im nie szkodzi... sam nie wiem, po części czarna ściana będzie sie od słońca szybciej nagrzewała więc i szybciej wyparuje ale mimo to jak masz mokre bloczki to daj im chociaż dzień na słoncu.

Klejenie styro, tu wiele jest opinii. Ja kleiłem na piankę bo było wygodnie, czysto, bez prądu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Aa, styro od środka to niewielki wydatek. Uważam, że przy cenie 150-200 zł za 5 cm o wysokości jednej płyty wewnątrz fundamentów nie ma co się zastanawiać, czy to coś daje bo to nawet nie promil kosztów budowy domu  :smile:  na moją logikę, fundament przenosi temperature gruntu do ścian. Jak dobrze odetniesz termicznie fundament od ścian nośnych a jednocześnie wylewki nie będą dotykać zimnej ściany to będzie cieplej/ taniej w domu. Grunt pochłonie maga ilości ciepła dlatego trzeba sie od niego izolować. Nawet jeśli jest w nim np 10'C a wylewki mają np 28 (podłogówka) to te 18'C róznicy ciągle by spierdzielało w grunt (po jakimś czasie było by już mniej niż 18'C róznicy oczywiscie).

----------


## dez

Przed malowaniem daj ścianom te 10-15 dni. O ile dobrze kojarzę na izoplascie jest napisane żeby sezonowac min 10dni. U siebie pomalowałem od środka dość szybko żeby zasypać piachem a od zewnątrz dopiero po roku smarowałem.

----------


## Kamil_

No trochę tam dni było więc dziś ruszyliśmy z malowaniem.
Zresztą moja mama to uczyniła -- dużo radości jej to dało  :smile: 
My z ojcem murowaliśmy dalej.
Ten IZOPLAST naprawdę rewelacyjny. Kryje super  :smile:

----------


## karster

No nie wiem, czy ktoś inny też go polecał, ale jeśli to za moją reklamą tego izoplastu go użyłeś to odpowiedział bym tylko tak: "a nie mówiłem?"  :smile: 

Buduj, buduj dalej. Zima nadciąga nieubłaganie.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

karster - oczywiście Twój temat śledzę i pamiętam jakie miałeś jaja z izolacją - dlatego uczę się na Twoich błędach....

Tak wiem, zima blisko - ale walczymy!
Zresztą widzisz tata cały czas pomaga, nawet już mama więc idzie do przodu...

A i syn w drodze... Termin 28 październik, ale obawiam się, że będzie wcześniej!
Mam nadzieję, że chociaż zdążymy wymurować wszystko przed jego narodzinami  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Znowu padać zaczęło...
Jutro leje, w środę ma być lepiej i znowu pada  :sad: 








Dziś rozmawiałem ze znajomym i mówił, ze bez sensu zalewać w tym roku.
Też o tym myślałem, aby nawalić piachu do środka, przykleić styropian i wyrównać ziemią, a na wiosnę jak piasek ładnie siadzie zrobić kanalizację, zagęścić raz jeszcze i wylać....
Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## karster

> Dziś rozmawiałem ze znajomym i mówił, ze bez sensu zalewać w tym roku.
> Też o tym myślałem, aby nawalić piachu do środka, przykleić styropian i wyrównać ziemią, a na wiosnę jak piasek ładnie siadzie zrobić kanalizację, zagęścić raz jeszcze i wylać....
> Co o tym sądzicie?


Kiedyś chyba na fm trafiłem na informację, że ktoś tak zrobił i mu na wiosnę przyszło raz jeszcze wywalać piasek i go ponownie utwardzać warstwami. Pewnie chodziło o to, z mu może wysadziło podczas zamarzania tą podbudowę. Nie wiem ale miałbym podobne obawy dlatego wolał bym wylać beton. Sam niby chciałem zostawić utwardzony piasek na zimę by go jeszcze bardziej ubiła pogoda ale się nie wyrobiłem więc nie miałem dylematu (później dopiero trafiłem na w/w informacje). Działaj szybko i br miesiącu wylej chudego (np B15). Zadbaj by go nie zmroziło w razie czego (nawet folia + słoma tak sobie myślę) bo jak już ładnie wody beton się pozbędzie to mu mrozy nie straszne. Ja bym i tak na zimę taki beton przykrył folią by w niego nie lała woda. Taką folią 0,2mm a nie TYP200 (która ma 0,07mm - wiem, bo mierzyłem to gówno z *folnetu*, trochę żeśmy się z nimi pobujali...)

Poczekaj na opinie innych znawców (ja nie znawca, trochę teoretyk/ trochę praktyk, mogę piać głupoty choć wcale tego nie chcę  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> Dziś rozmawiałem ze znajomym i mówił, ze bez sensu zalewać w tym roku.
> Też o tym myślałem, aby nawalić piachu do środka, przykleić styropian i wyrównać ziemią, a na wiosnę jak piasek ładnie siadzie zrobić kanalizację, zagęścić raz jeszcze i wylać....
> Co o tym sądzicie?


Znawcą nie jestem (więc chętnie się wypowiem), ale moim zdaniem to dobry pomysł, pod warunkiem, że nie masz już żadnych większych planów na ten rok.
Znajomy mi również polecał taki harmonogram prac. W jego przypadku ubity już piach siadł jeszcze na wiosnę (szczególnie w pobliżu ścian fundamentowych)
i trzeba było jeszcze dowieźć piachu i ubić.
U siebie też przeczekałem do wiosny z chudziakiem w garażu, ale to była kwestia przypadku - zabrakło mi betonu przy zalewaniu płyty fundamentowej (zamówiłem więcej, żeby zrobić jeszcze chudziaka, a brakło na samą płytę). Chudziaka chciałem robić od razu bo stopie,n zagęszczenia wyszedł mi IS=0,98, więc podejrzewam za wiele by się już nie poprawiło.

----------


## dez

U siebie zasypałem do polowy (jakieś 40cm), zagęściłem skoczkiem i zostawiłem na zimę. Siadło tak że ciężko było wbić pręt gładki 8. Na wiosnę dorzuciłem resztę i znowu skoczkiem. Teraz zrobiłbym identycznie.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja dla bezpieczeństwa chcę zasypać całe na równo (oczywiście zagęszczać skoczkiem co 30 cm), a na wiosnę zrobić kanalizację i zebrać te 10 cm (chyba, ze się uleży) i wylać chudziaka  :smile: 

No i dobrze, że podzielacie mój pomysł - odejdzie zabawa z kanalizacją w tym roku oraz wylewanie chudziaka  :smile: 
Więc mniejsze ciśnienie będzie...
Przez zimę na spokojnie sobie jeszcze prześledzę jak tą kanalizację robić - czy nic nie zmieniać itp  :smile: 
Może poprojektujemy już tak dokładnie łazienki, aby nie było jaj  :smile:

----------


## karster

No i wychodzi na Twoje  :smile:  Mimo wszystko poszperaj o przypadku pękania betonu/ chudziaka a może trafisz na ten temat piasku do wymiany. Może to chodziło o jakiś szczególny przypadek szczególnego przypadku i ktoś miał humus a nie piasek zasypowy?  :big tongue:  A może wlał w niego ogrom wody przed samymi mrozami? A jak Wy robiliście, że Wam bardziej usiadło przez zimę/ wiosnę?

----------


## dez

Kamil tylko pamiętaj o wszystkich otworach na rury i kable. Później się to tragicznie wykuwa jak już masz zasypane po całości i odkopane częściowo.

Karster natura załatwia sprawę. Śniegi hale zawalały to sobie z piachem poradzą  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Też u siebie na zimę zostawiłem ocieplony i zasypany  fundament i uważa, że to dobra opcja.

----------


## chilli banana

Witam się w dzienniku  :smile:  Też bawimy się mazidłem aktualnie, tyle że jesteśmy poziom niżej - w piwnicy. Z chudziakiem lecimy w tym tygodniu, jeśli pogoda pozwoli. 
A termin porodu u nas 3/11 i mam nadzieję, że pogoda dopisze i uda nam się jeszcze strop zrobić przed :wink:

----------


## MMark.

Fundament pierwsza klasa. Widzę że zadowolony jesteś ze środków ADW. Też rozważam ich zakup. Ogólnie fajnie sucho tam masz na działce. Ja już bym chciał się brać za fundament to woda dość wysoko podskoczyła po ostatnich deszczach. :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

Brama garażowa - w projekcie mam bramę 485 cm ponoć nie jest to standard. Jaki otwór mam zostawić na taką?
Pewnie wrzucę tam 5cio metrową. 
Jak szeroko mam tutaj zostawić?

----------


## karster

Ja mam bramę 480 o ile się nie mylę  :big tongue:  Jest dość szeroka i chyba mi wystarczy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Tak, ale nie jest to wymiar standardowy i z tego co wiem trzeba robić ją na zamówienie  :smile: 
Dlatego wolę dopytać.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja zostawiłem otwór 4,5m. Sprawdziłem na alleg** jakie typówki sprzedają. Następny typowy rozmiar (u większości znanych producentów) to zdaje się 5m. Wysokość jest mniej ujednolicona ale to mniej istotne.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## MMark.

Z brama podzwoń sobie po producentach - chyba że masz już wybranego i popytaj jakie mają typowe rozmiary. Jak zamawiasz bramę 5m to otwór też 5m.

----------


## Kamil_

Padało, padało - ale od dziś ma do końca tygodnia być extra pogoda  :smile: 

Więc ruszyliśmy dalej....



















Do końca tygodnia chcemy całkowicie zamknąć etap murowania i powoli zająć się zalewaniem słupów (oczywiście wcześniej zrobimy szalunek)...

----------


## Kamil_

Styropian będę raczej kleił na pianę - będzie szybciej.

I tu pojawia się pytanie, jaką piankę polecacie?
Bo pod koniec tygodnia chcę się przymierzyć do tego zabiegu  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja kleiłem/murowałem kilkoma  rodzajami piany i dużej róznicy nie widziałem. Możem kupić neo stick z alledrogo za 17pln puszka i będziesz zadowolony. Ma niby większą wydajność od konkurencji. Nie mierzyłem, ale podczas pracy tego nie zauważyłem. No i na fundament możnaby nawet nie kleić - nie odpadnie  :wink: 
 Na twoim miejscu to może nawet obleciałbym fundament na montażowej za 10pln z marketu. Też spoko klei tylko trzeba dłużej odczekać po nałożeniu aż zacznie wiązać - ok 2-3 minuty.

----------


## Kamil_

Zwykła pianka  odpada -  szkoda nerwów ...

Co sądzicie o tym styropianie http://www.neotherm.pl/p/15/26/neoaqua-standard ?

----------


## kombinart

Widzę, że budowa idzie do przodu, oby tak dalej!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Co do styropianu ja takiego użyłem. Co prawda na tym forum większość uważa, że tylko xps się nadaje do fundamentu ale trzeba patrzeć na koszty. Co do samego styro to wydaje się trochę miękkawy.

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś udana dniówka, jednak jak sie o 7:30 na budowę zajedzie to do wieczora robotę widać...

Tak to wygląda:










Jutro planujemy z ojcem zakończyć etap murowania - i raczej nam się uda  :smile: 
Na ostatnim zdjęciu widać brakująca "ELKĘ"  :smile: 


Mama oraz szwagier pomogli dzisiaj malować "mazidłem"...
No i oczywiście moja mama zrobiła drobne porządki na placu budowy  :smile: 





Dylemat nad styropianem trwa nadal - od ręki mam w podobnych cenach (niestety tylko 10 cm, ale ponoć i tak wystarczy):

Neotherm Neoaqua Standard - http://www.neotherm.pl/p/15/26/neoaqua-standard

Termo Organika SILVER fundament - https://termoorganika.pl/silver-fundament

Termo Organika GOLD fundament - https://termoorganika.pl/gold-fundament


2 samochody (około 54 ton) piasku przyjeżdżają w piątek - 680 zł z transportem myślę, że to dobra cena  :smile: 



Jak to z tą folią kubełkową?
Dawać na nią listwę wykończeniową?:


Przecież i tak folia ma zostać zasypana jeśli dobrze kojarzę?
Cięzko mi będzie teraz określić na jakiej wysokości mam ją odciąć  :sad:

----------


## pawloslaw

Odcinanie folii zostaw sobie na koniec. Listwa ma na celu zapobiezenie zasypaniu przestrzeni miedzy folia a styropianem - w trakcie budowy sypie sie do srodka  i nawet nie wiesz kiedy. Ja przykryłem to folia (plastpapa) wzdłuż tak, aby wszystko co leci z gory mozna bylo zamieść. Listwa troche drogo wychodzi a i tak pozniej konczy w ziemi  :wink:  

Ja bede kombinowal zeby naciac styropian fundamentowy wzdluz na wysokosci ziemi i sprobuje wlozyc tam folie ktorą przykryje folie kubelkowa zeby przy zasypaniu sie nie pozatykalo. Ale to na koniec, teraz ciężko okreslic na jakiej wysokosci bedzie grunt docelowy. Na kosmetyke przyjdzie czas  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

W sumie racja, na razie dam folię z naddatkiem  :smile: 


PRACE MURARSKIE ZAKOŃCZONE!!!!

Ostatni kawałek prezentował się tak:














Jak widać na zdjęciach przy układaniu bloczków zostawiamy trochę więcej zaprawy po bokach i na sam koniec zacieramy to  :smile: 

Końcówka najgorsza była, chłodno, wilgotno mgła... Ale udało się!
Jutro planujemy zrobić szalunek na słupy.
Chociaż nie wiadomo jak znowu z pogodą  :sad: 


Styropian zamówiony.
Padło na: SYNTHOS XPS PRIME S - grubość 12 cm



*Chcę zamówić klej w piance do XPS - jaki polecacie?*
Miałem kleić na tą masę Izoplast WKL, ale pianką chyba będzie szybciej?

Najtańszy z allegro będzie dobry?
Ten deklaruje wydajność do 8 m2: http://allegro.pl/energy-stik-klej-d...878376476.html
A ten droższy niby do 15 m2: http://allegro.pl/klej-do-styropianu...062592259.html
Dwie takie same puszki 750 mm...

Co tam polecacie?

----------


## aiki

Piasek dociśnie więc z tym klejem w piance to oszczędnie. Oby do czasu zasypania trzymało.

----------


## karster

Gratulacje wymurowanego fundamentu. Jeszcze tylko te slupy. Masz betoniarke?...

Ja xps'a, tego samego tylko 15cm kleiłem na insta stick(albo jakos tak). Byla mega popularna na allegro, sschodzila mi z kartonu jak cieple bułeczki... teraz jak murowalem sciay na piane to dodatkowo kleilem/ uszczelnialem neo stickem albo styr purem. Przewijaly sie tez jakies den braveny i cos tak jeszcze. Piana to niewielki koszt przejazdu budowie. Kup karton czegos popularnego i do dziela. Mi i tak sie cale plyty odkleily bo chujowa hydroizolacja z dysperbentu odpadla.... piaskiem zasypałem, plyty nie odpadly. Ale ja kleiłem wszędzie, jak styro gruby bo 15 cm to dawałem dwa warkocze piany na spoinach plyt a potem niemal na zero dociskałem. To daje mi nadzieje, ze mam szczelne te swoje biedne fundamenty  :sad:  dobrze, ze chociaz do wody daleko...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile: 

Pytanie o zalewanie trzpieni, czy taka zaprawa będzie dobra - nie patrzę cenowo?
http://www.dublet.com.pl/szczeguly.p...49&kategoria=5

A może samemu coś mieszać?
Żwir? Piasek? Cement?
Czy jak?
Jakie proporcje?

----------


## karster

A czemu nie,patrzysz na cenę? To wyjdzie pewnie drozej niz beton towarowy przy Twojej ilosci rdzeni.

Moim skromnym zdaniem są 3 sensowne opcje do wyboru:
1) urobic samemu (proporcje do ustalenia z kierownikiem, np 1:3)
2) zamowic suchy beton towarowy bo masz tego kilka... (mniej sie urobisz ale i tak musisz to wymieszać z wodą)
3) zamówić z betoniarni (ew w ramach oszczędności sama gruszka bez pompy, część wlejesz z leja, część wiadrami)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Witaj

Na worku z cementem są proporcje w jakich wymieszać, aby samemu to zalać. Pozdrawiam  :stir the pot:

----------


## karster

Na wapnie również i to bardziej rozbudowana insyrukcja  :tongue:  ale tu bez wapna, plastyfikator w płynie wystarczy

----------


## aiki

Do betonu nie dajemy ani wapna ani plastyfikatora.

----------


## karster

Aiki, poważnie? Czemu nie? Widziałeś skład betonu towarowego? Tam chemię w m3 liczy się w kilogramach...

Jedna głównych zasad glosi, ze do mokrych/wilgotnych scian nie powinno się dawac wapna. Jak murowalem fundamenty to zaprawa była tylko z cementu, żwiru i plastyfikatora a jak na 3dni wpadł majster do pomocy to dawał nieco wapna no i moj plastyfikator. 100x lepiej sie robiło jego zaprawą. Pozniej jak juz murowałem cegły czy porotherm na pierwszej warstwie to uzywałem systemowej zaprawy m50 z weinebergwra a na koncu jej nie mieli na skladzie i urabialem z wapna no i ta moja byla milion razy lepsza i tyle samo razy tansza.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> .... no i ta moja byla milion razy lepsza i tyle samo razy tansza.....


 :big grin:  no i prawidłowo

----------


## karster

> no i prawidłowo




Chociaż ktos mnie rozumie  :smile: 

Ps. Jakby kto sie zastanawial, czy u mnie cosik sie dzieje to dzis cały dzień rozszalowywałem... co? Wieniec  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Zaprawa to co innego. Beton bez dodatków.

----------


## aiki

Jak chcesz mieć fajną zaprawę to na wapnie i Ludwiku. Żona użyczy pewnie z kuchni.

----------


## Kamil_

Kupiłem gotowca:

Szybko i sprawnie.

Ogólnie ciężki dzień...
Jutro opiszę wszystko.

----------


## Kamil_

Ufff...
To były dwa ciężkie dni...

Zaczynamy nadrabiać zaległości w dzienniku.

Tak jak pisałem prace murarskie zakończone (pogoda już nie za ciekawa - wilgotno jak widać na zdjęciach):






Nadszedł czas na szalunki trzpieni (zwanych również rdzeniami).
Parę płyt miałem w garażu, ale było ich za mało.
Płyty OSB podrożały strasznie (ponoć spaliła się jedna z dwóch fabryk i ta druga wariuje z cenami).
Podjechałem do firmy, która specjalizuje się w sprzedaży płyt meblowych i z tzw. odpadów wycieli mi takie oto fajne kawałki od razu na wymiar.
Koszt 50 zł -- nawet nie bawiłbym się w wycinanie tego.


Wszystko gotowe to zaczynamy: 









Szło naprawdę fajnie do czasu przyjazdu transportu piasku...
28 ton....
Gość mówi, ze nie wjedzie brama za wąska....
No to z ojcem dawaj kopiemy:

Jednak za miękko tam gdzie był słupek, to rozwalamy płot z drugiej strony.....
Znowu źle....
Skończyło się na tym, że rozwaliliśmy pół płotu, cały słupek bramy i... i piasku nie wysypał.
Kierowca kazał utwardzić poszerzony wjazd bo się zakopie.
W sumie miał racje, jak dostarczali bloczki mniejszym autem tez już był problem.

Normalnie ręce opadają.... Czasu mało dodatkowo płot musimy naprawić o bramie nie wspominam, bo jeszcze nic nie robiliśmy z tym.

Dlatego zamówiliśmy tłuczeń (5 ton):






Tak się przy tym namordowaliśmy z ojcem, ze po prostu masakra!
Połowę szpadlami rozsypaliśmy, ale szpadlem ciężko, łopatą jeszcze gorzej o grabiach nie wspomnę...
Koparki nie załatwimy od ręki
Potrzeba matką wynalazków  :smile: :




Wsparcie reszty rodziny również duże szwagier z siostrą pod nadzorem głównego kierownika izolacji przeciwwilgociowej - mojej mamy walczy dalej:




Tutaj nawet załapała się moja kobita jeszcze nadal w dwupaku  :smile: 



Dzisiaj z rana rozbiliśmy 4 szalunki i przystąpiliśmy do robienia wewnętrznych.
Mama jak zwykle bawiła się w malarza  :smile: 





Zabawy w konstruktorów czas dalej:









Aktualny stan budowy na dziś wieczór:

----------


## Kamil_

Trochę zmienimy temat  :smile: 
Panowie co sądzicie o pompach powietrznych do podgrzewania ciepłej wody? (CWU)?
Znajomy hydraulik mówił, ze to super sprawa, i nie jest jakoś absurdalnie droga.
Pytam teraz bo nie wiem czy muszę wypuścić jakieś rury w fundamentach na zewnątrz.
Na jakiej zasadzie to działa?

----------


## karster

Taka super sprawa, ze koszt podgrzania wody dla 3osob miesiecznie to ok 50-70 zl. Tak jest u kuzynki. Ja dziekuje za takie "tanie" ogrzewanie cwu. Z tego co pamietam Kaszpir miał kilkanascie zł...

----------


## Kamil_

To co proponujecie?
Grzanie gazem?
Bo solary odpadają nie chcę mieć nic na dachu...

----------


## dez

Ile dla 3 osób? To chyba coś źle liczą bo u nas zasobnik 300l dla 9 osób tyle mniej więcej zużywa. Fakt że jak temp spada poniżej 15 stopni to palimy na grzejniki i pompa jest wyłączona, ale nie można zapomnieć o jednej dużej zalecie - zimne powietrze które można skierować do środka domu latem co daje namiastkę klimy i mimo że całego domu nie obleci to na pewno nie szkodzi.

----------


## Kamil_

Dużo zmian, jedna najważniejsza to przybył nowy członek rodziny STAŚ!
Już jest z nami w domku  :smile: 


Na budowie:
Skosili kukurydzę i jakoś tak nie mogę się przyzwyczaić. Wcześniej byliśmy bardziej hmmm mało widoczni, teraz widać wszystko.
Mam nadzieję, ze nie rozkradną nic - chociaż blaszak pusty  :smile: 












Pozostało jeszcze zaizolować słupy i lecimy z XPSem (też już dojechał do hurtowni).

----------


## mother_nature

Ale jazda!  :eek: 
Dzielni jesteście bardzo i dajecie radę mimo trudności. Podziwiam i wspieram mentalnie!  :smile:

----------


## dez

Gratuluję nowego członka ekipy budowlanej  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Trzeba szybko budować mu domek, bo w bloku zrobi mu się ciasno  :smile: 
Staś:

----------


## מרכבה

> Kupiłem gotowca:


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  
76 worków na m3 około niezły biznes.. sprzedawać beton w worku..

----------


## the_anonim

Gratuluję nowego członka rodziny :big grin:

----------


## karster

Ładny ten Wasz Staś  :smile:  Gratuluje :smile:  
no to akurat skończysz budowę domu i Staś będzie mógł 
z uśmiechem od ucha do ucha malować Wam ściany.

PS. Jestem w sumie w identycznej sytuacji, moja Małgosia za kilka dni kończy 3ms więc jak sie wprowadzimy to akurat bedzie chetna do malowania ścian  :smile:  nie wspomnę o jej dwoch starszych braciach :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Pierwszy piach wysypany.
Mniejszym samochodem dostarczone, piasek typu "podsypkowy" ponoć super się zagęszcza, ludzie chwalą do zasypu fundamentów.

20 ton -- szczerze, to z takich aut to minimum 15 będzie potrzeba.

Jutro planuję kleić XPS'a, klej w pianie zakupiony, o ile będzie aura sprzyjała:
!! KLEJ DO STYROPIANU W PIANCE DO EPS XPS KOELNER



Foto z dzisiaj - oczywiście deszczowo:








W środek planuję dać zwykły EPS 5 cm typu fundament.

----------


## Kamil_

I kilka pytań:

1. XPS jest gładki, przed klejeniem mam go "podrapać" tak jak ŁukaszBudowlaniec poleca? Żeby lepiej się kleił?
2. Folia kubełkowa kubełkami do środka? 
3. Czy zagęszczać piasek czy sam się do wiosny zagęści? Bo nie wiem czy jest sens tracić czas oraz kasę na wypożyczenie skoczka?

----------


## dez

1. Nie ma potrzeby jeśli polecisz pianką. Nie oglądałem wszystkich odcinków ale xpsa na pianę chyba nie kleił.
2. Tak
3. Jest sens tracić czas. Zagęszczaj tak po 40cm. Co najmniej pierwszą warstwę zagęść, a resztę na wiosnę.

----------


## Kamil_

> 1. Nie ma potrzeby jeśli polecisz pianką. Nie oglądałem wszystkich odcinków ale xpsa na pianę chyba nie kleił.


Kleił na pianę i "drapał":

https://youtu.be/9IEm9BUKaT8?t=54m18s
https://youtu.be/dcCkk4movZg?t=3m23s


Ok to załatwię skoczka  :smile:

----------


## dana0606

1.Nie trzeba drapać, Pianka bardzo dobrze łapie nawet bardzo gładkie powierzchnie. 
2.Kubełkami wypustkami do środka.
3.Zagęszczać trzeba warstwami niedużymi, a skoczkiem to może fundament rozepchać lepiej zagęszczarką. Mój A. robił to swojej własnej roboty dużym klockiem ręcznie  :big lol:  Jedna zima nic nie da, żeby samo się zagęściło wręcz przeciwnie. Mileliśmy zagęszczone a mróz lekko górną warstwę rozpychał i znów trzeba było przed samym laniem zagęścić.

----------


## dez

Teoretycznie jest to sensowne. Zrobiłbym próbę na drapanym i gładkim, ciekawe co wyjdzie. Niby drapanko to mało pracy, ale z racji krótkiego dnia nawet te pół godziny robi różnicę samorobowi.

----------


## e_gregor

Nie drap. Szkoda uszkadzać tą twardą powłokę XPSa. Na fundamencie to to można na gumę do żucia nawet kleić - byle nie odpadło i nie przesunęło się przy zasypywaniu. Zasypiesz to już nic nawet nie drgnie.

----------


## nass

Pianka do XPS-a klei się bez problemu, powiedziałbym, że do drapanego nawet gorzej - nie wiem, może za słabo czyściłem po drapaniu...
Na XPS-a nie trzeba folii.
Żeby piasek sam się zagęścił jak po płycie czy skoczku musiałby chyba z kilka lat leżeć, u siebie robiłem warstwami 20-30cm (zależy jak się koparkowemu sypło :wink:  ). A sposób na ewentualne rozpychanie fundamentów to zasypanie ich również od zewnątrz, też warstwami :smile:

----------


## karster

Nie drap, szkoda czasu. Jak byś bardzo starannie trzymał płyty styro na miejscu w czasie obsypywania fundamentów to też bylo by dobrze  :smile:  fakt, mi zaschnięte warkocze z xps'a w miarę łatwo szło odrywać ale weź taką płytę w całości oderwać  :tongue:  powtarzam, nie trać na to energii, klej sobie bez drapania i obsypuj. Pamiętaj, że zasypujesz na zewnątrz i wewnątrz po równo i równo zageszczasz warstwami. Skoczek bywa wredny wiec ostrożnie przy ścianach.

Folia do xpsa jest niepotrzebna ale, ze jest tania to ją spokojnie mozesz dac. Oczywiscie kubełkamie do styropianu + zabezpiecz aby Ci sie syf nie sypal do środka. Mozesz dać dłuższą folię i zagiąć ja u góry na styro i przybic wkrętami a jak przyjdzie czas to dotniejsz na wymiar.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Ziemia dociśnie. się nie odklei.

----------


## karster

O to samo mi właśnie chodzi, jakby sie uparl i tylko starannie przysypywal bez klejenia to też by przecież sie trzymało ale to więcej zabawy/ trudności niż na szybko przykleić styro pianką.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Jaki eps dawać w środek?
5 cm to wiem, ale jaki model?

Wyklejać wszystkie ściany w środku? Kominy tez?

----------


## grzesko&

Brawo, dobrze, że młodzi ludzie pędzą po swoje marzenia, jak nie teraz to kiedy  :smile:

----------


## samorób-

> Teoretycznie jest to sensowne. Zrobiłbym próbę na drapanym i gładkim, ciekawe co wyjdzie. Niby drapanko to mało pracy, ale z racji krótkiego dnia nawet te pół godziny robi różnicę samorobowi.


Ja drapałem dla własnego spokoju i nie żałuje, do gładkiej powierzni czuć było że sporo gorzej trzyma (klej tytan jak by co), ale jak zaraz zasypujesz to raczej nic się nie stanie. Do tego  wywinąłem folie na wierzch i przykręciłem przy użyciu zwykłych czarnych wkrętów z podkładką, bardzo dobrze trzymają w styrodurze i podczas zasypywania nic Ci się tam nie dostanie między folie a płyty. Potem zmiotka i czysto jak przd zasypywaniem.  :smile: 

P.S jak będą Ci przywozić jeszcze piach to zaglądaj od razu na kipe zanim wykipruje, u mnie pioerwszy transport jak wysypał to wyśmiałem kierowce za te jego 18m3 na kipie, kolejne transporty były uklepane po same burty i po kupce już było widać duzą różnice

----------


## dez

Skoczek jest spoko, a jak mury miały czas związać to wypchnięcia jakoś szczególnie bać się nie trzeba.

----------


## Kamil_

Na wstępie ponawiam pytanie:
*Jaki eps dawać w środek?
5 cm to wiem, ale jaki model?
Mają na stanie TermoOrganikę GOLD i chyba ten wezmę - co sądzicie?

Wyklejać wszystkie ściany w środku? Kominy tez?* 

Byliśmy dziś na budowie.
Cięcie ręczną piłką tego XPS'a doprowadzało mnie do szału.
W sumie to tata mój też dzisiaj coś weny do pracy nie miał więc szybko zwinęliśmy się do domu.
Tak to wyglądało:



















Ale nie był to stracony czas. 
Zrobiłem sobie przecinarkę styropianu  :smile: 
Właśnie niedawno wyszedłem z garażu, na szybko:

----------


## Kamil_

Panowie pomóżcie mi jaki ten styropian do środka ma iść.
Ten gold fundamenty  strasznie drogi ..
Proponują mi tutaj Termo Organika Dalmatyńczyk jest to typowo podłogowy ale nie jakieś mega utwardzany

----------


## the_anonim

Teoria mówi że pod budynkiem jest stała temp. A zimno wchodzi na około 1,5m od ścian zew. więc niby wystarczyło by zrocić ściany obwodowo, ale ja zrobił bym wszystkie najtanszym styro jakie znajdziesz aby było w miarę twarde. Lambda mało istotna według mnie. Większość i tak nie robi nic od środka, tak że zrób najtanszym styro i będzie git. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

Najtańszy styropian na około. Jak dasz w środku to też moze być ale wiele już on nie zmieni. Ja dawalem tylko na około i tylko na szerokość płyty od górnej krawędzi fundamentu. Czyli 60 cm (czy tam 50 cm, nie pamietam jaki był wymiar tego styro).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kocbeat

Ja też nie dawałem od środka, stwierdziłem że szkoda kasy dam 20 cm na podłogę

----------


## karster

Pisząc "też" utożsamiasz sie ze mna? Bo ja miałem na myśli od wewnątrz na około  :tongue:  bo na zewnątrz mam dla przykładu 15cm xpsa na metr wysoko  :wink: 
A w srodku bedzie 22cm styropianu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś się działo  :smile: 

Zaczniemy od początku, od rana przyjechałem na budowę z mamą (która miała dokończyć fragmenty izolacji przeciwwilgociowej).
Ale jak to z nią bywa, moja nowa "zabawka" czyli przecinarka styropianu bardzo jej się spodobała. Nie było innego wyjścia, ja kleiłem, mama docinała  :smile: 
W między czasie tata wrócił z pracy i dołączył do pomocy.

Przywiozłem styropian DALMATYŃCZYK TERMOORGANIKI, ale jakoś mi nie przypadł do gustu, wydawał się jakiś miękki.
W lokalnej hurtowni dostałem w dobrej cenie 185 zł brutto m3 fajnego XPS70:



I tak zaczęliśmy powolutku dalsze klejenie:











Dojechał również wujek oraz jego syn. Na budowie było nas już naprawdę trochę (ja, tata, mama, wujek i jego syn). Z tego miejsca naprawdę podziękowania, ma do mnie około 80 km i nie jest tu pierwszy raz!















Zjawiła się również moja siostra, której serdecznie dziękuję. Niestety moja narzeczona sprawuje opiekę nad naszym synem, więc nie ma opcji, aby dowoziła jedzenie 20 km jak to miało miejsce do tej pory  :sad: 







Po porządnym posiłku ruszyliśmy dalej:




I na takim etapie zakończyliśmy (małe porządki na placu budowy również miały miejsce):































I kilka wrażeń:

NAJWAŻNIEJSZA --- DOBRZE, że WYBRAŁEM XPS czyli styrodur - naprawdę konkretny produkt, razem z klejem w pianie trzyma jak nie wiem!
Ten EPS to naprawdę lipa, ciężko się klei, trzeba było dużo bardziej podpierać i uważać na niego.
Naprawdę nie żałuję ani grosza na XPS!

Maszyna do cięcia styropianu - bez niej bym nic nie zrobił.
Polecam każdemu zbudowanie tego urządzenia - przyśpiesza prace naprawde bardzo mocno!
No i naprawdę super to wygląda... Denerwują mnie te pierwsze płaty, które ciąłem piłą, ale spokojnie zasypiemy to niebawem heh  :smile: 

Klej w piance - oj tego to naprawdę schodzi w błyskawicznym tempie. Pianka za pianką....
Ale szybko schnie i wygodne w użyciu  :smile: 


Dylemat:
Dawać na to folie kubełkową?
Jest sens? 
Nie chcę tam namieszać, niby ma przez to odparowywać woda, ale tak samo może tam wlatywać  :sad: 
Na tym filmiku widać, ze dali jakąś geowłókninę:

----------


## kocbeat

> Pisząc "też" utożsamiasz sie ze mna? Bo ja miałem na myśli od wewnątrz na około  bo na zewnątrz mam dla przykładu 15cm xpsa na metr wysoko 
> A w srodku bedzie 22cm styropianu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Dokładnie tyle że u mnie aqua i na całą wysokość ściany fundamentowej. Na tym folia z kubkami

----------


## _arek_

Pięknie poszedłeś, widać co to znaczy pomocna ekipa...  Teraz tylko zasypać i po robocie  :big grin: 

Widzę teraz, że faktycznie ten izolbet to porządne mazidło, nie wiem czemu wcześniej go nie widziałem i kupiłem ten dyspershit... Tak z ciekawości ile ci go poszło na całość ?
Rozcieńczaliście  go czy prosto z wiadra na ścianę ?

 Mam nadzieje, że pogoda się utrzyma i też zamknę temat izolacji pod ściany.

----------


## Kamil_

Jutro przeliczę dokładnie ile czego poszło, ale nie były to jakieś absurdalne ilości.
Z tego co kojarzę to 2 wiadra gruntu (rozrabiany z wodą) oraz chyba 3 lub 4 wiadra gotowego mazidła.
Raz gruntowałem dwa razy malowałem na gotowo wszystkie ściany.

----------


## zolw82

Piękna robota, widać że jestes pedantyczny, jestem u siebie na tym samym etapie i nawet tego samego xpsa dawałem, ale mogłeś kłaść go poziomo i musiałbyś jedynie przecinać płytę na pół, przy tej metodzie nie ma odpadów a wychodzi 90cm wysokości. Ja ciołem ręczną piłką do drewna ale stanleya i szło błyskawicznie. 

 :smile: 


> Jutro przeliczę dokładnie ile czego poszło, ale nie były to jakieś absurdalne ilości.
> Z tego co kojarzę to 2 wiadra gruntu (rozrabiany z wodą) oraz chyba 3 lub 4 wiadra gotowego mazidła.
> Raz gruntowałem dwa razy malowałem na gotowo wszystkie ściany.


Ja używałem i śmiało mogę polecić Izoplast R-W oraz B-W firmy ADW , łatwość pracy i bardzo duża wydajność i przy 3warstwach poszlo mi 3wiadra po 20l a mam 55mb fundamentów o wysokosci 1m , malowałem naturalnie z obu stron. Dodam że powłoka jaka powstała jest nie porównywalna do żadnego dysterbentu. 

Aha jak tak pięnie robisz to daj folię kubełkową, koszt nie wielkia a będzie dodatkowa ochrona xps np przy zasypce, tylko jak bedziesz kupowac to zwróć uwagę na gramatuę, nie kupuj najtańszej cztery setki, poszukaj 500g/m2 albo 600g/m2 jest dużo grubsza i odporniejsza na uszkodzenia.  

Będę śledził twoje poczynania bo bardzo podoba mi się twoje podejscie do budowy.

----------


## sebcioc55

ładnie to wszystko wygląda  :smile: 




> Dylemat:
> [SIZE=5]Dawać na to folie kubełkową?
> Jest sens? 
> Nie chcę tam namieszać, niby ma przez to odparowywać woda, ale tak samo może tam wlatywać 
> ....


na XPS nie dawaj folii kubełkowej bo to bez sensu, on jest sam z siebie wytrzymały i nie bardzo boi się wody. Chyba że faktycznie masz tam wodę wysoko na działce, ale patrząc na zdjęcia to nie. Więc nie dawaj, możesz obsypać surową ziemią i nic mu nie będzie.

----------


## Kamil_

> ale mogłeś kłaść go poziomo i musiałbyś jedynie przecinać płytę na pół, przy tej metodzie nie ma odpadów a wychodzi 90cm wysokości


Przymierzałem, niestety ja mam 98 cm wysokości i brakowałoby kawałka  :sad: 





> Ja używałem i śmiało mogę polecić Izoplast R-W oraz B-W firmy ADW


Otóż to - też  go używałem - lepszego wyboru nie mogłem poczynić. Uczyłem się na błędach kastera, bo on mi polecił te środki.
Później nawet łukaszbudowlaniec je testował i też polecał  :smile: 




> Aha jak tak pięnie robisz to daj folię kubełkową, koszt nie wielkia a będzie dodatkowa ochrona xps np przy zasypce, tylko jak bedziesz kupowac to zwróć uwagę na gramatuę, nie kupuj najtańszej cztery setki, poszukaj 500g/m2 albo 600g/m2 jest dużo grubsza i odporniejsza na uszkodzenia.


Widzisz jedni mówią, aby dawać, drudzy, że nie  :sad: 
Osobiście też nie widzę sensu, ale znając mnie to wrzucę nawet większą, aby przykryć całość  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Nie wiem co robić z tą folią kubełkową, jak już robić to parę zł wyjdzie:

----------


## zolw82

Ja dzis walczyłem z folią, kupiłem 1m wysokosci a Xps mam 90cm, a wiec wkopałem ten nadmiar w grunt, do mocowania polecam takie wkręty 
http://allegro.pl/wkret-do-folii-fun...936778588.html , są świetne, wkręcali co 100cm w jednym rzędzie około 30cm od górnej krawędzi, ja kupiłem listwy bo bez nich moim zdaniem nie bedzie miała gdzie wyjść ewentualna wilgoć a po drugie bedzie zabezpieczone przed wsypanie się np. Piasku podczas zasypki.

Co do wysokosci sciany fundamentowej to ja mam 95cm i Xps kończy mi się 5cm niżej, dzięki czemu bede mógł przykleić styropian fasadowy nad xpsem i pozbędę się mostku termicznego, który pojawia się na styku ściany fundamentowej a ściany nośniej zewnętrznej.

----------


## sebcioc55

No ale po co chcecie dawać tą folię kubełkową przy XPS?

----------


## Kamil_

Bo wszyscy tak dają nie wiadomo czemu  :big grin:

----------


## zolw82

Ja dalem z kilku powodów:
-jako dodatkowa ochrona przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi xpsa, ponieważ będzie mi on wystawał ok. 20cm ponad grunt do momentu aż nie zrobię tarasów, wejścia do domu i wjazdu do garazu -bruku 
-jako dodatkowa warstwa przeciwwilgociowa, nawet udało mi się wpuścić folię 10cm w głąb ławy fundamentowej, dzięki czemu najbardziej narażone miejsce na podciąganie kapilarne czyli styk bloczków z ławą jest osłonięte
-bo tak miałem w projekcie  :big tongue:  a koszt całego zestawu to 350pln

Tak samo mam zamiar dać styropian wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych choć nie żeby ocieplić a przede wszystkim żeby zrobić delatację chudziaka od wszystkich krawędzi styku ze ścianami fundamentowymi. Wybór padł na 2cm eps 70 podłoga/dach, zresztą zgodnie z projektem.

----------


## Kamil_

Zamówienie zrobione... 400 zł z wysyłką za folie, listwy oraz specjalne gwoździe. Niech będzie zrobione profi  :smile: 
Pewnie później listwy będzie trzeba ściągnąć i folię niżej przyciąć (nie wiadomo jak tam będzie grunt nawieziony itp, ale przynajmniej przez okres zimowy zabezpieczy całość.

Z ciekawostek mam zapalenie gardła i jestem na antybiotyku  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bo wszyscy tak dają nie wiadomo czemu


heh powód dobry jak każdy inny  :wink:  ale np zolw82 pisze to co wyżej, ale: - xps'a nie trzeba chronić przed uszkodzeniami mechanicznymi, to nie styropian. tak samo nie musi być chroniony przeciwwilgociowo, a styk bloczków z ławą oddziela się izolacją przeciw wodną. Jeżeli wody gruntowe są wysoko to żadna folia czy XPS nie pomoże i tak będą stały w wodzie. Jeżeli juz sie upieracie przy folii kubełkowej trzeba było kupić EPS zamiast drogiego styroduru, wtedy to by miało ręce i nogi. Ale to tylko moje zdanie  :wink:

----------


## zolw82

A odparowywanie wilgoci ? Nie po to folia ma taką kostrukcję przestrzeną ?

Kamil gwoździe służą do mocowania folii bezpośrednio do ściany a do xpsa mocuje się za pomocą ślimaków plastikowych, a same listwy można przykręcić wkrętem do drewna tym czarnym o dlugosci 70mm i bedzie trzymać.

----------


## nass

> Ale to tylko moje zdanie


Nie tylko Twoje :smile: 
XPS naprawdę dużo potrafi, a folia kubełkowa jako izolacja przeciwwodna/przeciwwilgociowa? Eh, szkoda klawiatury :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> A odparowywanie wilgoci ? Nie po to folia ma taką kostrukcję przestrzeną ?.


Wg karty technicznej:




> Osiągana średnia nasiąkliwość wodą przy długotrwałym zanurzeniu  ≤ 0,50 %, wg metody badania PN-EN 12087 + A1


czyli procentowo pewnie też tyle straci z lambdy, i to przy CAŁKOWITYM DŁUGOTRWAŁYM zanurzeniu, więc to parametr dla tych co budują tratwy




> Nie tylko Twoje
> XPS naprawdę dużo potrafi, a folia kubełkowa jako izolacja przeciwwodna/przeciwwilgociowa? Eh, szkoda klawiatury


 :cool:

----------


## Daniellos_

Kamil pięknie to wszystko wygląda. Estetyka pracy i wykonania - podręcznikowo. Super, że masz taką rodzinę, która chętnie pomaga. Pogratulować.
Nie przesadzaj z tą pianą. Ziemią przysypiesz - nie odpadnie.

----------


## zolw82

> Kamil pięknie to wszystko wygląda. Estetyka pracy i wykonania - podręcznikowo. Super, że masz taką rodzinę, która chętnie pomaga. Pogratulować.
> Nie przesadzaj z tą pianą. Ziemią przysypiesz - nie odpadnie.


Jak odrazu zasypie to moze nie odpadnie, ale ja nie zdążyłem zasypać fundamentów i przy całym dniu deszczu miałem 20cm wody w wykopie, przez którą Xps nabrał chęci do pływania i cały oderwał się od ściany. Na szczęście lipny klej dedykowany do fundamentów izohan styropur oderwał się całkowicie od izolacji bitumicznej nie czyniąc żadnych szkód, byla czyściutka ściana a on sam został w całości na styrodurze.

----------


## Kamil_

XPS po zewnątrz przyklejony w 99,9% (zostało może do doklejenia 30 cm) deszcz nas pogonił  :sad: 
Jutro od rana planujemy działać dalej.
Folia kubełkowa, listwy oraz gwoździe dojechały.
Zobaczymy co nam pogoda przyniesie  :smile: 

Tak to wygląda:

----------


## Kamil_

To był ciężki fizycznie i psychicznie dzień.
Zaczniemy od początku.
Na budowę pojechaliśmy w składzie ja, tata oraz mama  :smile: 

Od razu zabrałem się z ojcem za wycinanie naddatku pianki, mama jak to zwykle malowała ostatnią warstwą izolacji przeciwwilgociowej w środku:







W między czasie podjechałem do usera zolw82 po rewelacyjne kołki pomocne przy montażu folii kubełkowej, bo nie kupiłbym ich dzisiaj nigdzie:



Dojechał wujek z kuzynem i zaczęliśmy zabawę z tą cholerną folia kubełkową...
Na początku już w ogóle miałem wywalić to wszystko w pi%&u, ale jednak powoli opanowaliśmy sytuację.
Wiatr, deszcz, zimno nie ułatwiał zabawy, ale jednak znaleźliśmy jakiś sposób na to cholerstwo! 
W sumie to ja chyba też zbyt ambitnie równiutko chciałem ją ułożyć  :smile: 

























Zostało trochę czasu zrobiliśmy małe porządki na budowie oraz wykleiliśmy w całości ściany wewnętrzne w garażu  :smile: 

Plan na przyszły tydzień to wrzucenie rur przepustów wody oraz prądu.
Wyklejenie ścian wewnętrznych w środku.
Niestety będę sam na polu walki, ponieważ tata ma urwanie głowy w pracy.
Ale na szczęście z tym nie ma bardzo ciężkiej roboty.

I umawiam koparkę i zasypujemy całość  :smile:

----------


## karster

Pięknie Ci ta praca wychodzi  :smile:  czapki z głów  :smile:  Wydaje mi się, że Twój fundament (a dalej ściany) jest podobnie poje*any jak mój (czytaj, pełno narożników itp czyli takich ułatwień dla samoroba, dobrze że chociaż kątów 45' nie masz  :big tongue:  )

Cieszę się, że polecane przeze mnie produkty ADW również Tobie się spodobały  :smile:  chyba już czas bym odezwał się do ADW po opłatę za lokowanie produktu  :big grin: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## zolw82

Nie ma to jak owocny dzień na budowie, muszę przyspieszyć bo mnie przegonisz z pracami, choć i tak jestem z góry skazany na porażkę bo nie mam takich pomocników jak ty.

Na szczęście ja nie mam tak skąplikowanych fundamentów i tak dużo ścian nośnych wewnątrz. 

A na marginesie to fajny blaszak, szukam używki ale nie ma nic w okolicy.

----------


## micbarpia

Chcialem sie przywitac. Sledze na biezaco i trzymam kciuki. Jakosc wykonania - wow... imponujaca!

----------


## Kamil_

Blaszka kupiłem bardzo tanio 600 zł  :smile: 
Więc uda się trafić!

Dzisiejsze poczynania:














Zostało parę docinek wrzucić oraz wykleić miejsce na spiżarnie pod klatką schodową, tam dam EPS 150  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czy spiżarkę pod schodami warto wyklejać styropianem.
Niech ciągnie chłód z gruntu. Stała 8*C to bajka spiżarka.

----------


## karster

Kamil, nie zasypuj fundamentów, zostaw jak jest bo jest pieknie  :wink:  

PS. Nie no, nie słuchaj mnie tylko zasypuj bo mrozy nadciągają... 
PS2. Jest ktos chętny na 4 duże wiadra izoplastu rw od adw? Kolega ma na sprzedaj.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## mku7i

XPS da się kleić na ten izoplast czy na rozpuszczalnikach jest?

----------


## mku7i

Nie było pytania, to rw a nie bw.

----------


## karster

A może wlasnie bw ma, kurde, nie ten podkladowy czyli wlasnie bw?

----------


## mku7i

Podpytaj, daj znać czy ma grunt czy finalne pokrycie. A może oba?  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Bez spamu mi tutaj!

----------


## _arek_

Pikna robota... mnie zabija pogoda deszczowa i ciemności szybko zapadające po pracy.  Jednak coś tam skrobię powoli, bardzo powoli...

Zamierzasz dalej jechać ze ścianami czy stopujesz prace na Zimę ??

Z czego będziesz dalej ciągnąć ściany i czym je kleić do kupy, klej z wora czy może z puszki ??

----------


## Kamil_

Zasypuje i czekam do wiosny.
Na wiosnę kanalizacja w sensie rozprowadzenia i chudziaka.
I lecimy z koksem.
Na 90% bedzie Phorotherm Drifix  :smile: 
Chociaż popękane pustaki i nie tak równe jak opisują, ale szybkie w montażu  :wink:

----------


## walerianczyk

Witam ile kosztowały cię fundamenty

----------


## Kamil_

Kanalizacja na wiosnę, bo:

- przez zimę będę mógł dokładnie zaprojektować, gdzie co mieć w łazience i jak rozprowadzić instalację
- boję się, ze jakieś dzieciaki dla zabawy wrzucą tam jakąś petardę lub zatkają mi te rury lub wymyślą coś innego


Ja pierwszy zaczynam "osiedle", więc jestem w szczerym polu  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

> Witam ile kosztowały cię fundamenty


Nie liczę tego, ale nie żałuję.
Mogłem dużo zaoszczędzić, ale... no właśnie... robię dla siebie  :smile: 

Dziś wpadłem na parę godzin.
Tak się nasapałem, że szkoda gadać...
Samemu to gówno nie robota. Nawet nie ma kto rury potrzymać, nie wspomnę o targaniu agregatu samemu przez fundamenty, bo musiałem nawiercić uchwyty, a przedłużacza brak  :smile: 

Jutro montuję przepusty pod przewody prądowe.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Cześć Kamilu.
Ładnie to wszystko wygląda, estetycznie bardzo.  Ja poprowadziłem wszystkie rury i dokładnie posprawdzałem spady i po testowałem zanim zasypałem. Warto pamiętać o stosowaniu 2 kolanek 45 zamiast 90, tak dla przypomnienia. 
W zdrowym ciele zdrowy duch. Powodzenia

----------


## Kamil_

Kanalizacja będzie rozkładana na wiosnę, tutaj daję przepusty do wody, a zaraz jadę zrobić przepusty do prądu.
Zastosowałem kolanka 3x30 stopni - dla jeszcze większego bezpieczeństwa przy wprowadzaniu rury od wody  :smile:

----------


## zolw82

> Tak się nasapałem, że szkoda gadać...
> Samemu to gówno nie robota. Nawet nie ma kto rury potrzymać, nie wspomnę o targaniu agregatu samemu przez fundamenty, bo musiałem nawiercić uchwyty, a przedłużacza brak 
> 
> Jutro montuję przepusty pod przewody prądowe.


..ja męczę się sam ze wszystkim, fajnie że choć w połowie prac masz tak liczną grupę pomocników, 
Kiedy wrzucasz piach do srodka ?

----------


## Kamil_

Przepusty wykonane i zabezpieczone.
Zostało dokleić parę brakujących kawałków EPS'a w środku.

Na 8 rano umówiony koparkowy.
Plan zasypać z zewnątrz już na gotowca oraz nasypać do środka około 30-40 cm.




























Kupiłem dzisiaj za naprawdę można powiedzieć kratę wódki skoczka, którego już prawie uruchomiłem.
Zostało mi znalezienie dorobienie śruby regulacyjnej skład mieszanki obrotów wysokich.

----------


## zolw82

Co to rozwiązanie z tymi przepustami z rury fi50? Rozumiem ze do prądu, ale po co tyle i czy nie łatwiej/lepiej było dać 110 ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja u siebie też mam trzy. Dwa na frontową stronę domu i jeden na ogród. Dlaczego tak?
1. Wejście prądu do domu /
2. Wyjście do domofony
3. zasilanie ogrodu (altany, oświetlenie, budynek gospodarczy)
Generalnie chciałem móc odseparować kable wejściowe od tych wejściowych (ewentualnie prądowe od logicznych)

----------


## Kamil_

Dokładnie tak jak wyżej.
Od frontu dwa do:
- przewód WLZ głównego zasilania prądu
- przewód zasilania oświetlenia ziemnego przed domem (mini latarnie)
- przewód zasilania bramy garażowej
- przewód zasilania domofonu 
- wprowadzenie w przyszłości innych przewodów typu internet światłowodowy czy coś innego co technika przyniesie

Od tylu:
- przewód WLZ do zasilenia głównego garażu
- przewód do zasilenia oświetlenia ziemnego tylu domu (mini latarnie itp)
- przewód antenowy do telewizji w garażu
- przewód internetowy do garażu
- przewód do monitoringu garażu

Chociaż cześć tych przewodów garaźowych będę mógł wrzucić w posadzce - wiec miejsca na bank tam wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja wciąż nie rozumiem czemu nie robisz temu arotami? Czasowo 20x szybciej i cena pewnie niższa by wyszła. Czemu tak?

----------


## kocbeat

25m arota z pilotem 50 złoty. Ile wyszło za rurki kanalizacyjne?

----------


## Kamil_

Rurka kanalizacyjna jest bardziej gładka i mogę zastosować małe kąty gięcia i mi się nic nie przestawi.
Arot nie jest tak idealnie gładki, nie chciałbym, aby w przyszłości były problemy z wprowadzaniem przewodów  :smile: 
A tutaj mam super zestaw z dedykowanymi zaślepkami  :smile: 


Etap pierwszej wizyty koparki mamy za sobą.
Kolejna jak ubiję, wyrównam i zagęszczę to co mam w środku.
Operator z 40sto letnim doświadczeniem. Szło mu to tak, że miło było patrzeć.
Dokładniejsze równanie i obsypywanie ziemią zrobimy na samym końcu.
Na fundamenty z zewnątrz najpierw poszedł piach, później ziemia  :smile: 
Piasku zabrakło tak jak myślałem, ale spokojnie domówię na dniach. 

Działka bardzo się powiększyła wizualnie, niestety dom zmalał heh.

O 7 już byłem na placu boju, doklejać ostatnie kawałki EPS'a i pozbierać śmieci:


Punkt 8 kaparkowy zjawił się na miejscu, 5 min później ruszył ostro do pracy:

----------


## zolw82

Wkoncu widoczne są postępy prac, a nie ciągle grzebanie przy ścianach fundamentowych, na dodatek wyprzedziłeś mnie bo ja od tygodnia czekam na koparkę i nadal nie wiadomo czy uda się jej dojechać w nowym tygodniu, od poniedziałku szukam innego operatora. 

Ja porobiłem przepusty ze 110 żeby był zapas miejsca, czy to do wody czy do elektryki, wlz bedzie wchodzić i wychodzic do garazu, tak samo woda, musi wejsc do licznika a potem wyjsc do garazu. Arot przy takie dużych średnicach napewno wychodzi drożej i nie jest całkowicie gładki w srodku. 

Gratuluję postępów.

----------


## Kamil_

Sobota zaliczona do pracowitych dni  :smile: 

Tym razem miałem kolejnego bezinteresownego pomocnika, którym był forumowy kolega zolw82!
Michał dzięki wielkie, naprawdę super uczucie liczyć na darmową pomoc kogoś w sumie obcego  :smile: 
Jak rozmawialiśmy podjedziemy z ojcem odrobić - o ile uda się w tygodniu wygospodarować czas.

Na placu boju wstawili sie: ja. tata, mama oraz wspomniany kolega zolw82 (Michał).
Poszło szybko i sprawnie, aż się nie spodziewałem, że tak uwiniemy się z robotą!

Skoczek razem z zagęszczarka tworzył idealny duet!


Udało się nagrać mały filmik:



Piasek dowieziony, czekam na koparkowego, aż zasypie znowu  :smile: 


Fotki:

----------


## _vviktor_

To i ja się przywitam w dzienniku. Przejrzałem cały wątek. 
Nic tylko pogratulować zapału i dokładności. 
Naprawdę ładnie się prezentują te fundamenty i aż szkoda ich zasypywać.
Będę śledził wątek i trzymał kciuki za dalsze postępy prac.

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś z rana umówiony byłem z  zolw82, tym razem mieliśmy działać z zagęszczaniem u niego.
Paliwo zostawiłem u mnie na budowie, zajeżdżam z rana, a tutaj koparkowy uporał się z wrzuceniem kolejnej warstwy piachu do środka  :smile:  
Extra - bo mówił, ze bliżej końca tygodnia da radę dopiero  :smile: 
Nie wiem czy za dużo go nie nasypał, ale niech już tak będzie
Oczywiście zabrakło na garaż  :sad: 

Mój zakupiony za bezcen skoczek (którego nie zdążyłem ogarnąć do końca) tak nas zmęczył, że jutro z rana wypożyczamy coś nowszego i działamy najpierw u mnie, później u zolw82  :smile: 
Taka oto współpraca - we dwóch idzie to znacznie szybciej no i raźniej.
O 7:15 odbieram sprzęt i ruszam na budowę.

Niestety piasku mi nie dowiozą wcześniej niż na piątek, ale za to ubijemy resztę.

Tak to wygląda:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Panowie super sprawa z tą wzajemną pomocą. Ja zawsze powtarzałem, że na budowie 1+1=3.

----------


## zolw82

Rok się kończy i trzeba przygotować te nasze przyszłe domy do snu zimowego ! 
Dzis dzieki nie oczekiwanej wizycie koparki udało mi się dotrzymać ci kroku, jeszcze raz dzięki Kamil.

----------


## Kamil_

Poszła robota do przodu  :wave: 

Zgodnie z ustaleniami wypożyczyliśmy porządnego skoczka!  :big grin: 
Z samego rana ruszyliśmy najpierw na moją budowę, później do zolw82...
Robota poszła do przodu na jednej i drugiej budowie szybciej niż zakładaliśmy.
Trochę się natargaliśmy tej zagęszczarki i ubijaka, ale jest to duet niezastąpiony.
Skoczek dobija naprawdę fest - zagęszczarka ładnie to równa...

Została mi tylko druga warstwa piasku w garażu oraz wyklejenie styropianem środka "piwniczki" pod schodami.
Piasek ma dojechać możliwe, ze jutro  :smile: 

Jak zwykle paczka fotek:



































Powiem Wam, że naprawdę opcja pomocy za pomoc jest mobilizująca  :smile: 
Normalnie w życiu bym w tak mokry ciemny poranek nie wstał i nie jechał do wypożyczalni skoro świt, a tutaj wiedziałem, że jestem umówiony i nie mogę zawieźć. Nie będę wspominał o tym, ze we dwóch to dużo raźniej i szybciej idzie robota! No i oszczędność. Wynajęcie skoczka na pół  :smile: 
W sumie to rozważamy zakup porządnej zagęszczarki, bo i u mnie i u Michała prac brukarsko-budowlanych w opór.
Michał jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## zolw82

Trzeba poszukać przez zimę jakiejś płytówki 150-200kg, na wiosnę będziemy już zagęszczać ostatnią warstwę pod chudziaka swoim sprzętem  :tongue: 

Ja również dziękuję za poświęcony czas. Wrzucaj piach do garazu i będziemy ubijać ostatni raz w tym roku.

----------


## Kamil_

Sezon budowlany uważam za zamknięty.

Ostatnia warstwa w garażu wysypana i zagęszczona, spiżarnia wyłożona EPSem oraz nasypane z 30 cm piasku.
Zostało jeszcze tylko zamiast wiadra zastosować zaślepki na przepusty od przewodów (które kupiłem i gdzieś wrzuciłem do busa heh).













Widzę, że zakład elektryczny również wytyczył już przyłącze do prądu - pewnie na dniach będą wstawiali skrzynkę:





Tak to wygląda na dzień dzisiejszy:










Przydałoby się jeszcze zrobić porządek w okół blaszaka oraz na działce, ale to już na spokojnie  :smile:

----------


## dobropol

Hej gratulue, przeczytalem cały wątek, ja się powoli przygotowywuje żeby zacząć za 2 lub 3 lata, działka jest w iwinach wiec niedaleko, w jednym miejscu wposmniales ze sie zastanawiasz nad wentylacja mechaniczna i czy budowac kominy, widze ze nie zrezygnowales z nich ? to jak to rozwiazasz , budujesz na wypadek i potem je ewentualnie zatkasz ?

----------


## Kamil_

dobropol witam Cię w moim dzienniku  :smile: 
Iwiny znam dobrze, dużo tam anten montowałem swego czasu.

Komin buduję jeden, ten w kotłowni, bo wentylacja tam musi być grawitacyjna (takie przepisy) od razu wsadzę tam wkład do pieca na gaz.
Jeden z kanałów wykorzystam jako przepust na przewody.
Przy okazji będę miał do czego zamontować anteny heh  :smile: 
Pod kominy wylałem fundamenty, zgodnie z projektem, jakby jakimś cudem trzeba było ten komin w przyszłości dobudować. 
Ale nie będę robił otworu w stropie czy tam budował go całego i zaślepiał.


Wracając do tematu aktualności to mam już skrzynkę z prądem.
Oczywiście zamontowana w granicy, pół na pół z sąsiadem - tak teraz robią.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Witaj

Z tą skrzynką to dziwne, a jak sąsiad będzie chciał mieć swoją też po tej samej stronie działki to gdzie postawią? Moja i sąsiada właśnie tak stoją, każda jest 30cm od granicy działki. Zdrowia i pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_

U nas nie ma dyskusji, zakład ustala gdzie jest skrzynka.
I z jednej skrzynki będę zasilany ja i sąsiad w przyszłości - tzn jemu dorzucą taką małą połówkę jak mi  :smile:

----------


## aiki

U mnie też tak jest. Ustalone to jest przy wydawaniu warunków

----------


## micbarpia

Potwierdzam. To samo u mnie. Skrzynke chcialem miec w zupelnie innym miejscu ale bede mial w granicy z sasiadem. I musze ciagnac kable do budy(rekreacyjna) przez 30m zamiast 3m.... ktos skrajnie oszczedny musial wpasc na ten szatanski pomysl

----------


## olo911

Dołączę się do dyskusji  :smile: 
Ja ustalałem z zakładem gdzie chcę skrzynkę i nie robili żadnych problemów.
Aczkolwiek u mnie musieli pociągnąć dopiero kabel w drodze od najbliższego sąsiada z prądem (około 80m), więc może im to wisiało gdzie zrobią.
Projekt robiła firma zewnętrzna, nie Enea i to oni konsultowali ze mną czy ma być tak jak na planie zagospodarowania działki (z pozwolenia na budowę) czy inaczej.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja na początku byłem wkurzony, bo przewód zasilający 5x16 już mam 30 metrów i może mi nie starczyć, chociaż delikatnie pociągnę go po skosie i powinno być ok. Projektant mi tłumaczył, że oni muszą robić tak, aby było przyszłościowo i za jednym zamachem załatwiać jak najwięcej osób.
Przynajmniej nikt mi już nie będzie kopał nic wzdłuż płotu w 
W sumie to nawet dobrze, że nie dali z lewej strony, bo tam ma być brama wjazdowa i jakby był gaz i prąd obok siebie to byłoby kiepsko.
Więc nie ma tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło.

Tak to będzie wyglądało, przewód z głównej skrzynki (5x16 - tak wiem, że spory, ale miałem go za dobrą flachę), będzie szedł do garażu, a od niego przewód 5x10 będzie szedł do warsztatu...



Swoją drogą przymierzam się powoli do projektowania domu czyli ustalenia gdzie jakie gniazda, gdzie odkurzacz centralny itp i ogólnie narysowania całego modelu w programie SketchUp albo Sweet Home 3D - tylko coś mi to ciężko idzie  :sad:

----------


## dobropol

Kamilu widze ze robisz małe podpiwniczenie, chicalem zapytac jaki masz grunt po tym, jaka robiles izolacjie czy nie boisz sie ze wejdzie wilgoc a dojscie do takich scian jest praktycznie nie mozliwe, oraz o ile zwieksza sie koszt budowy gdyby nie bylo tego podpiwniczenia ?

----------


## Kamil_

O ile się zwiększa?
Hmmm śmiem twierdzić, ze zmniejsza, bo nie muszę pakować tyle piasku tam heh  :smile: 
Po prostu w projekcie miałem uwzględnioną taką jakby spiżarkę, która jest opuszczona w dół 85 cm od poziomu 0, tutaj widać to:


Grunt możesz zobaczyć na wcześniejszych stronach piaszczysto-gliniasty, z nastawieniem na piaszczysty.
Czy się boję? Trochę się bałem, ale porządna izolacja została wykonana w ostateczności zawsze można zasypać piaskiem, wylać chudziaka wyżej i wywalić spiżarnię.

----------


## dobropol

ok to jeszcze jedno pytanie, czemu lawy fundamentowe zamiast płyty ?

----------


## Kamil_

Bo tradycyjny fundament to raczej nie jest skomplikowana rzecz, a po drugie nie chciałem, aby na zimę były zostawione jakieś rury od kanalizacji czy tam ogrzewania jak to bywa przy płytach  :smile: 
Po prostu płyta dla mnie to czarna magia - poszedłem w sprawdzone tradycyjne rzeczy.

----------


## Kamil_

Ufff...
Rok powoli mija końca i jak zwykle kilka nowych "problemów", a raczej pytań mam przed sobą  :smile: 
Poniżej zestawienie tych, które mi chodzą po głowie.

Cały czas wahałem się między Porotherm Dryfix, a betonem komórkowym czy tam innym "białym".
Ostatecznie padło na Dryfix!
I tutaj dla osób, które też wybiera ten materiał to poniżej można zdobyć ciekawe rabaty.
https://rabat.wienerberger.pl/
Ja już mój bon mam - ważny rok czasu  :smile: 
650 zł rabatu na zakupy pustaków  :smile: 

Dalej rekuperacja - temat jak na razie rzeka. Jestem w 1000% zdecydowany, boję się tylko kto mi to jakoś zaprojektuje.
Przy czytaniu o tej technologi wpadło mi również nowe zagadnienie - "gruntowy powietrzny wymiennik ciepła (w skrócie GPWC) - i tutaj znowu kolejne zmartwienie czy iść w to czy nie. http://wentylacja.org.pl/pages-80.html

O elektrykę i anteny się nie martwię - ogarnę to sam.
Hydraulikę ogarnia mój szwagier, już wypytywałem go, ale mam tak, że muszę o tym poczytać. 
Jako kocioł zaproponował mi Immergas VICTRIX ZEUS 26 2 ErP z wbudowanym zasobnikiem na wodę 45 litrów. Całość oparta o ogrzewanie podłogowe. Instalacja wykonana na materiałach System KAN-therm Press (http://pl.kan-therm.com/system_kan_t...erm_press.html).
Martwię się, że ten kocioł nie wyrobi z podawaniem ciepłej wody (lubię lać wannę po korek i długie prysznice). 

Okna - no właśnie mam od tego wujka narzeczonej, ale sam nie wiem co o tym sądzić... Co od okien wymagać? Montować w MOWO czy inaczej? Na jakich parametrach się skupić?

Dach - na pewno kryty dachówką. Więźba ma być z nadbitką ładnie wykończona i pomalowana. Teraz jedni mówią deskować, inni, że nie. Tak samo czym ocieplać później, wełną czy może pianą... Kolejne zmartwienia, które muszę do początku sezonu budowlanego poukładać sobie.... 



I tak z tymi pytaniami wchodzę w Nowy Rok!
Najlepszego życzę Wam, którzy również jak ja borykają się z setkami pytań i przemyśleń!

----------


## Kamil_

Koledzy powiedzcie mi ile wyżej nad chudzikiem będzie gotowa wysokość?

Jak u Was robicie?

----------


## Soczek1212

> Koledzy powiedzcie mi ile wyżej nad chudzikiem będzie gotowa wysokość?
> 
> Jak u Was robicie?


U mnie będzie np. 25cm. 
Warstwy od dołu: 
folia
styro w dwóch warstwach- 18cm
posadzka - 6cm
płytki-panele - 1cm

----------


## zolw82

Ja planuję 25-26cm  następująco:

15cm styropian 3x5cm żeby było łatwiej pochować wszystkie instalacje
3cm styropian razem z Alu folią pod podłogówkę
5-6cm anhydrytu knauf
1,5-2cm kafle

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja uważam ze trzeba dostosować wysokość podłogi do okien tarasowych/balkonowych. U mnie było 16cm styro, 10-11cm posadzki. 
zolw82 ten podkład 3cm z folią bardzo drogo wychodzi policz sobie, bo to się wcale nie opłaca  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Dlatego pytam wcześniej bo mogę dobie ustalić wysokość okien i drzwi  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

może mi się wydaje ale z tego co kojarzę to raczej standardem jest robienie progów drzwi na wysokości górnej krawędzi pierwszego pustaka (który ma 25cm wysokości) stąd zazwyczaj owe 25cm i chyba to jest najwygodniejsze ale poprawcie mnie jeśli coś źle zrozumiałem...

----------


## Daniellos_

> Ja planuję 25-26cm  następująco:
> 
> 15cm styropian 3x5cm żeby było łatwiej pochować wszystkie instalacje
> 3cm styropian razem z Alu folią pod podłogówkę
> 5-6cm anhydrytu knauf
> 1,5-2cm kafle


jeśli dopiero planujesz:
3 warstwy styro to chyba za dużo roboty. w 2 warstwach też łatwo chować isntalacje
Alu dałoby jakiś efekt (odbicia) gdyby była wolna przestrzeń nad nim, a jak wylewasz na to pozadzkę to chyba bez celu
czytałeś już opinie anhydrytu na forum? Te z którymi ja się spotkałem mówiły, że nie warto dokładać.

sry za  :offtopic:  ale nie widzę u żółwia linka do dziennika.

----------


## Kamil_

Bo żółw nie ma założonego tematu co to i juz od paru miesięcy  :smile: 

Kontynuujmy tutaj, bo tez planuje właśnie posadzki anhrydytowe, nie będę musiał martwić się o dylatacji i równe powierzchnie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ..... i równe powierzchnie.....


rozwiń to proszę bo nie wiem o co kaman

----------


## Kamil_

Z tego co czytałem zwykle posadzki z micokreta łatwiej popsuć.
Są podatne na rożnego rodzaju przeciągi i trzeba o nie bardziej dbać w okresie dosychania.

----------


## zolw82

Po pierwsze anhydryt jest samopoziomujący,
Po drugie nie wymaga żadnych dylatacji co w przypadku okładzin z kafli jest dużym pulsem
Po trzecie wystarczy warstwa 5cm (35mm ponad rurkę) żeby byla pełna wytrzymałość 
Po czwarte jest w postaci płynnej i otula rurkę bardzo szczelnie i tym samym lepiej przewodzi cieplo 

Naturalnie są różni producenci, ale najlepsze opinie zbiera produkt knauf largo fe50, miałem okazję pracować na tym materiale i zawsze efekt był super, ostanio lałem z baumita i ten już gorzej się rozlewał, dłużej wysychał tym samym dlugo był miękki, ale nigdzie nie popękał, a słyszałem że lejąc atlas robi się pajęczyna. 

Sebcio55 to co polecasz i w jakich warstwach jeżeli chodzi styropian (zakładając instalację wodną z rur zgrzewanych PP tak jak ty robiłeś).

----------


## Kamil_

zolw82 PP już trochę przestarzały system  :smile: 
Pomyśl o PEX, a dokładniej http://pl.kan-therm.com/system_kan_t...erm_press.html 
Będziesz miał mniej zabawy i pójdzie Ci to szybciej. A zarabiarke pożyczymy od mojego szwagra  :big grin: 

Dzis rozmawiałem ze szwagrem i też odradzał ten 3 cm styropian, mówił 15 cm styropianu (najlepiej na zakładkę) i będzie miód malina.
Na to specjalna folia i jest LUX!

----------


## zolw82

Znam to rozwiązanie bo mam tak obecnie w mieszkaniu, jedyne ograniczenie to ta zaciskarka bo profesjonalna jest dosc droga, a łączniki skręcane to kupę kasy kosztują, na pp robiłem instalacje w poprzednim domu i mam to przerobione, ale jak pożyczy szwagier to jestem za

----------


## zolw82

A co sądzicie o daniu najpierw 5cm styropianu i dopiero na to instalację wodną ? A co do tej specjalnej folii pod rurki od podłogówki to pewnie chodzi o taką Alu jak z tego 3cm podkładu.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Po pierwsze anhydryt jest samopoziomujący,
> Po drugie nie wymaga żadnych dylatacji co w przypadku okładzin z kafli jest dużym pulsem
> Po trzecie wystarczy warstwa 5cm (35mm ponad rurkę) żeby byla pełna wytrzymałość 
> Po czwarte jest w postaci płynnej i otula rurkę bardzo szczelnie i tym samym lepiej przewodzi cieplo 
> 
> Naturalnie są różni producenci, ale najlepsze opinie zbiera produkt knauf largo fe50, miałem okazję pracować na tym materiale i zawsze efekt był super, ostanio lałem z baumita i ten już gorzej się rozlewał, dłużej wysychał tym samym dlugo był miękki, ale nigdzie nie popękał, a słyszałem że lejąc atlas robi się pajęczyna. 
> 
> Sebcio55 to co polecasz i w jakich warstwach jeżeli chodzi styropian (zakładając instalację wodną z rur zgrzewanych PP tak jak ty robiłeś).


no wszystko fajnie i masz racje w 100%, ale anhydryt to gips, w dodatku bardzo nie lubiący wody. Ja bym u siebie tego nie zrobił ze wzgledu na różne sytuacje budowlane i później takie w życiu codziennym. Jak powiedział jeden znajomy beton jak zamoknie to wyschnie i bedzie taki sam, natomaist anhydryt niekoniecznie.




> zolw82 PP już trochę przestarzały system 
> Pomyśl o PEX, a dokładniej http://pl.kan-therm.com/system_kan_t...erm_press.html 
> Będziesz miał mniej zabawy i pójdzie Ci to szybciej. A zarabiarke pożyczymy od mojego szwagra 
> 
> Dzis rozmawiałem ze szwagrem i też odradzał ten 3 cm styropian, mówił 15 cm styropianu (najlepiej na zakładkę) i będzie miód malina.
> Na to specjalna folia i jest LUX!


Ja styro dałem taki bo chciałem dobrze zaizolować wszystko co sie da, udało sie i jestem zadowolony jednak taka kanapka styropianowa to wiecej zachodu. Teraz bym dał lepszą otulinę rurek i położył je bezpośrednio na płycie w 5cm warstwie styropianu i na to 10cm. Zauważcie też że jeżeli robicie np 3x5cm to możecie zrobić odkurzacz i CWU na różnych wysokosciach nie kolidujących ze sobą to też pewne udogodnienie.
Co do samej instalacji wodnej to PP-R jest proste i TANIE, ale pracochłonne. Ja teraz bym robił na Hep2o wavina, mogę się założyć ze zrobił bym to w swoim domu w jeden dzień! Cenowo niestety będzie drożej, ale nie jakoś horendalnie więcej, tutaj jest trochę marketingu. Szkoda że jest to tak mało popularne, mam z tego zrobione pare podłączeń i jestem tego pewny jak niczego innego, jak jebnie to na pewno dam znać. Na inwestycji którą teraz robię też będzie na tym cała woda. Nie potrzeba do tego żadnych specjalnych narzędzi.

----------


## zolw82

Sebcio to samo mozna powiedziec o tynkach gipsowych, jednak są one już standartem, ja jestem zdecydowany na anhydryt bo wiem jaki efekt osiągnę, a co do betonu to wszystko zależy od ekipy na którą się trafi, choć jeszcze nigdy nie spotkałem się zeby wszedzie byla idealnie równa posadzka z miksokreta, jak przykłada się łatę 2,5m to mozna szybko zobaczyc jak wyglada sprawa np w narożnikach. Jak układa się panele to mozna te nierówności skorygować stosując rożnej grubości podkłady, ale nie jak jest podłogówka. 

Co do tych szybko złączek wavina to jednak nie zaryzykowałbym takiego polaczenia schowanego pod posadzką, podobne rozwiazanie jest stosowane od lat przy ciężarówkach i jest dobre ale gora na 8-10lat potem czesto ucieka powietrze z układu.

----------


## sebcioc55

No tak, ale tynki gipsowe są na ściane i chyba jednak fizycznie sporo się rożnią. Zobacz ze nawet producenci tych posadzek pisza aby ch nie stosować w ponieszczenaich wilgotnych. Ja tam nie namawiam nie mam w tym żadnego interesu. Również jak nie jesteś przekonany do czegokolwiek łączonego to zrób na PP,  wtedy sam wszystko zgrzewasz i masz pod kontrolą. Natomiast powietrze w układach to co innego niż woda, tam gdzie powietrze ucieka woda nie koniecznie by się wydostała.

BTW: posadzki betonowe też mozna zrobić bardzo równo, u mnie odchyłki to +- 1mm, wystarczy wprawna ekipa.

----------


## Regius

Jak już pojawił się temat instalacji wodociągowych, to co sądzicie o rozprowadzeniu wody na rozdzielaczach?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak już pojawił się temat instalacji wodociągowych, to co sądzicie o rozprowadzeniu wody na rozdzielaczach?


ja uważam że to bardzo dobra opcja. Jak rury tanie to elegancko, zawsze mniejsze ryzyko awarii i mozna poszczególne punkty zamknac w razie jakiś robót.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja będę robił wodę na rozdzielaczach w sumie będą 3 rozdzielacze do wody:
- zimna woda
- ciepła woda
- cyrkulacja 


Mój szwagier hydraulik, mówi, że za dużo czytam, ale tak zrobię.
Przynajmniej żadnych złączek nie będę miał zalanych w podłodze.

----------


## zolw82

to ile tych rozdzielaczy bedzie ? Na parterze i na pietrze tez ? A w łazienkach bedziesz robil osobne nitki do umywalki, prysznica wanny i kibelka ?

----------


## aiki

> Ja będę robił wodę na rozdzielaczach w sumie będą 3 rozdzielacze do wody:
> - zimna woda
> - ciepła woda
> - cyrkulacja


Cyrkulację zrób po prostu powrót z rozdzielacza cwu.

----------


## Kamil_

> Cyrkulację zrób po prostu powrót z rozdzielacza cwu.


Za dużo to nie da, bo z rozdzielacza do umywalki (czy tam innego odbiornika) będzie też kawałek.
Głównie tutaj wiedzę czerpałem:

----------


## zolw82

Przy systemie rozdzielaczowym spory on musi byc, bo licząc minimum to na parterze bedzie przynajmniej 7 sekcji i na pietrze 5-6 sekcji i razy 3 rozdzielacze, 
Dla mnie to za duzo roboty i kasy, nie lepiej zrobic system trojnikowy stosując rozne średnice rur ? Np. Przy PP zgrzewanych 32/25/20 ?

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Budujemy szybko dlatego gips bardzo ładnie wpisał się w nowoczesne technologie. 
Jest łatwy do nakładania , gładzenia, robimy płyty gips/karton itd. itp.
Ale ma dużo wad a podstawową jest chłonięcie wody , której za bardzo nie chce oddawać.
Ostatnio przeciekał mi dach i nasączyła się płyta gipsowa. Po kilku dniach pojawiła się na krawędziach pleśń. 
Popytaj rzemieślników ( płytkarzy i parkieciarzy ) co sądzą o podłożach gipsowych.

Bez porównania lepszym rozwiązaniem (  i zdrowszym ) są zaprawy cementowe i cementowo-wapienne.

----------


## Bepo

> Budujemy szybko dlatego gips bardzo ładnie wpisał się w nowoczesne technologie. 
> Jest łatwy do nakładania , gładzenia, robimy płyty gips/karton itd. itp.
> Ale ma dużo wad a podstawową jest chłonięcie wody , której za bardzo nie chce oddawać.
> Ostatnio przeciekał mi dach i nasączyła się płyta gipsowa. Po kilku dniach pojawiła się na krawędziach pleśń. 
> Popytaj rzemieślników ( płytkarzy i parkieciarzy ) co sądzą o podłożach gipsowych.
> 
> Bez porównania lepszym rozwiązaniem (  i zdrowszym ) są zaprawy cementowe i cementowo-wapienne.


Mało kto chce teraz robić cementowo-wapienne  :sad: 
Wiem, bo szukaliśmy do siebie i 3 ekipy się wykruszyły, zostały nam same od tynków gipsowych. Wzięliśmy wzmocnione(diamant) i na razie schną bez problemu, opinie są bardzo dobre. Może nie warto bać się nowszych technologii  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Panowie mam poważny dylemat czy budować z Porothermu czy może jednak z Ytong? 
Jedni chwalą to, drudzy co innego  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

Wg mnie Ytong lepszy pod każdym względem, no może oprócz wytrzymałości na ściskanie i troszke akustyki. Ciekaw jestem kto w domu jednorodzinnym przekracza możliwości betonu komórkowego.... może 0,0001% budów.

----------


## Daniellos_

Buduj z BK. Brak wad imo. Szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie  :wink:

----------


## kocbeat

Bierz beton komórkowy w normie tlmb i będziesz zadowolony. Idealny oczywiście nie jest ale jest naprawdę dobrze. Ja robię z h+h i wychodzi prosto. Sąsiad ma ceramikę i są france takie krzywe że na połączeniach pióro wpust mysza może przejść. A i cały czas  mówi że wilgoć mu ciągnie do środka

----------


## e_gregor

Kończę powoli kanalizację i będę zaczynał układac wodę. Jak się cieszę, ze muszę kuć w BK a nie w silce czy porothermie! Wbrew pozorom BK 600 też sie tak łatwo nie poddaje. Robiłem bruzdy na rurki fi50 (czyli bruzda 6-7cm głębokości) w ścianie działowej 12cm. Z drugiej strony nic nie pękło. Chciałbym widzieć podobny manewr w przypadku ceramiki  :big grin:

----------


## mku7i

Jeżeli martwi Cię akustyka to działówki zrób z silikatu. Chyba, że budujesz się w głośnym otoczeniu to ściany nośne również możesz zrobić z silikatu. Jak problem nie występuje to beton komórkowy 600.

----------


## the_anonim

Hej. 
BK oczywiście chyba że masz głośne otoczenie to silikaty, działówki podobnie ja mam wredną silkę tylko ze względu na akustykę ale jak to nie problem to rób z BK. BK super materiał w obróbce ścian stawiasz moment ale jednak wyciszenie słabe.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_

Wszyscy piszą o tym wyciszeniu....
A jest ktoś w stanie wyrazić, ale w jakiś procentach?
Typu ściana z Porothermu będzie np. X X procent cichsza od gazobetonu?

Po prostu chciałbym mniej więcej wiedzieć jaka to jest różnica, jakiego rzędu?

----------


## marcko

> Panowie mam poważny dylemat czy budować z Porothermu czy może jednak z Ytong? 
> Jedni chwalą to, drudzy co innego


nie budowałem z ceramiki, ale ją widziałem na budowie, na youtub-ie i w dziennikach kolegów - jedno można stwierdzić - porażka
nie znajduję żadnej zalety
Ile osób nie pytałem co postawili z ceramiki (bo im wszyscy mówili że zdrowa) drugi raz by błędu nie popełnili takiego - ale co kto lubi

BK do obróbki to marzenie robisz co chcesz - wada to co chłopaki wymienili już 
Ja mam BK zewnątrz i dla akustyki wewnątrz silka (też dla akumulacji) 
owszem ciężko w silce się obrabia ale masa ściany i jej wytrzymałość super sprawa (od słońca tak się nagrzewała że jeszcze późnym wieczorem była mile ciepła.





> Wszyscy piszą o tym wyciszeniu....
>  A jest stanie ktoś w to wyrazić ale w jakiś procentach?
>  Typu ściana z Porothermu będzie np. X X procent cisza od  gazobetonu. 
> 
> Po prostu chciałbym mniej więcej wiedzieć jaka to jest różnica jakiego rzędu?




sprawdź w parametrach ile db masz przy tych dwóch materiałach, niestety to nie jest takie proste bo na akustykę wpływa milion rzeczy i trzeba jakiś fakultet trzasnąć żeby naprawdę ogarnąć, 
tak czy inaczej jak porównywałem BK 24 (z tym że 400) to silka 12 cm tak samo wygłuszała.

----------


## zolw82

Chciałeś budować z dryfixa a więc specjalnie dla ciebie przekopałem internety i znalazłem 

R A2R – wartość projektowa wskaźnika w dB ściany zewnetrzne 

dryfix 25                           40dB
Gazobeton 24cm kl.600.  42dB         

Ściany wewnętrzna 11,5cm

dryfix 11,5.                          37dB
gazobeton 11,5 kl.600.       38dB

W obu przypadkach białe wypada lepiej ! Dodam jeszcze jeden parametr U

Dryfix 25            U=0,95
Ytong PP4/06    U=0,60

W przypadku izolacyjności to ytong bije rywala na głowę.

----------


## karster

A ja budowalem z obu materiałow ( część ścian działowych muruje obecnie z solbetu na szary klej z wora). Narzekałem na dryfix ale jakbym budował raz jeszcze to już bym wiedział z czego budować... i wcale nie z tego białego gówna - sory. Porogówno ma swoje wady ale to jak się buduje na piankę i to jak bk jest krzywe, nierówne, kruche, slabe i pływa na kleju przelewa szalę goryczy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

hmm. Cały dom postawiłem na Solbecie i powiem Ci, że nie rozumiem części Twoich zarzutów. Kruche fakt choć nie przesadzałbym. Jak obchodzisz się z nim normalnie to sam z siebie nie pęka. Prawie cały murowałem na klej i nie zauważyłem żeby gdzieś pływał (na pace do cienkich spoin, a nie zębatą do glazury - choć i tą użyłem kilka razy). Krzywych zdarzyło się kilka sztuk ale to dosłownie kilka. 
Nie jestem jakimś wielkim obrońcą bk ale nie demonizowałbym go aż tak.

Pozdrawiam
Karol  :wink:

----------


## zolw82

Ludzie kupują najtańsze bloczki i narzekają na całą grupę producentów, nie można porównywać solbetu do ytonga, nie natkąłem się jeszcze żeby ktoś zarzucał ytongowi że jest nie równy, czego nie można powiedzieć o solbecie, a co do kruchości to wszystko zależy od klasy, czy to 400, 500, 600, 700 !

Ja napewno wybiore do budowy Ytonga bo sam będę murował i chce pracować na dobrym materiale, wiadomo ze będzie mnie to kosztować więcej kasy, ale umówmy się że zaoszczędzę na robocie kilkukrotnie więcej niż doplacę do najbardzie dokładnego produktu jaki jest dostępny na rynku.

----------


## B_i_U

Z tym Ytongiem to siła sugestii, jak ktoś tyle dopłaca za markę (reklamę) to chce wierzyć, że mądrze wybrał. Z tymi wymiarami to jest tak, że jak się mierzy bloczki to z reguły trzymają wymiar. Schody zaczynają się podczas murowania, gdzie wszystkie błędy i drobne różnice wymiarowe się nawarstwiają.

Każdy materiał ścienny ma swoje plusy i minusy. Sam nie wiem co bym wybrał ponownie. Porotherm jest najbardziej wyważony (uśredniony) pod względem głównych cech tj. wytrzymałości i izolacyjności (cieplnej i akustycznej). Ponadto ma dobry marketing i dlatego dobrze się sprzedaje. Mnie od tego materiału najbardziej odstrasza problem z kołkowaniem i radioaktywność ale to w sumie pierdoły.

Co do kruchości bloczków to chyba najtrudniej byłoby rozwalić gotową ścianę z Silikatów, później z BK, a najłatwiej z Porothermu (np. młotkiem). W BK łatwo się wbija ale nie chce on pękać.

Murowałem już z wszystkich wymienionych materiałów i na chwilę obecną wybrałbym BK odmiany 600 na klej cementowy. Jeśli są duże rozpiętości stropu, duże otwory okienne i tam gdzie kumulują się największe obciążenia można dołożyć rdzenie żelbetowe.

Ludzie przywiązują wielką jeśli nie największą wagę do materiałów ściennych bo jest tego objętościowo najwięcej. Tak naprawdę to ściany są stosunkowo mało ważnym elementem domu. 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## chilli banana

> Murowałem już z wszystkich wymienionych materiałów i na chwilę obecną wybrałbym BK odmiany 600 na klej cementowy. Jeśli są duże rozpiętości stropu, duże otwory okienne i tam gdzie kumulują się największe obciążenia można dołożyć rdzenie żelbetowe.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek



Bartek, a polecisz jakiś klej na cienką spoinę?
co z gęstością 500? nada się wg ciebie?

@Kamil, mam nadzieję, że nie uznasz tego za off-topic  :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja robiłem z 500 nie było źle. Mój projektant twierdzi, że będzie ciepło. Co do kleju robiłem szarym solbetowkim i jakimś innym białym (musiałbym sprawdzić nazwę bo jeszcze chyba jeden worek mam) i ten biały wydaję mi się mocniejszy.

----------


## B_i_U

Z odmiany 500 nawet łatwiej się buduje (szlifowanie warstw i przecinanie) i jest trochę cieplejsza. Pewnie, że się nada chociaż BK ma tak małą wytrzymałość na ściskanie (2-3MPa) w stosunku do ceramiki i silikatów (10-15MPa), że ja wolałbym już odmianę najmocniejszą.
A klejowi z Solbetu (https://www.solbet.pl/zaprawy-murars...oduct,29,9.php) naprawdę nic nie brakuje, a i cena jest przystępna. Możesz wybrać też na szarym cemencie, tylko estetyka będzie mniejsza (parametry te same): https://www.solbet.pl/zaprawy-murars...duct,29,10.php.

P.S. Koszt kleju na cały dom to zazwyczaj mniej niż 1000PLN. Zużycie kleju to mniej więcej jeden worek kleju na paletę pustaków.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja robiłem z 500 nie było źle. Mój projektant twierdzi, że będzie ciepło. Co do kleju robiłem szarym solbetowkim i jakimś innym białym (musiałbym sprawdzić nazwę bo jeszcze chyba jeden worek mam) i ten biały wydaję mi się mocniejszy.


dzięki ufbufkruf  :smile:  poproszę nazwę tego białego, jak się doszukasz  :smile: 
dobrze mówi twój projektant, bo 500 jest cieplejsza, mi bardziej chodzi o odporność na ściskanie, ale o to pewnie bym musiała mojego projektanta spytać.. 




> Z odmiany 500 nawet łatwiej się buduje (szlifowanie warstw i przecinanie) i jest trochę cieplejsza. Pewnie, że się nada chociaż BK ma tak małą wytrzymałość na ściskanie (2-3MPa) w stosunku do ceramiki i silikatów (10-15MPa), że ja wolałbym już odmianę najmocniejszą.
> A klejowi z Solbetu (https://www.solbet.pl/zaprawy-murars...oduct,29,9.php) naprawdę nic nie brakuje, a i cena jest przystępna. Możesz wybrać też na szarym cemencie, tylko estetyka będzie mniejsza (parametry te same): https://www.solbet.pl/zaprawy-murars...duct,29,10.php.
> 
> P.S. Koszt kleju na cały dom to zazwyczaj mniej niż 1000PLN. Zużycie kleju to mniej więcej jeden worek kleju na paletę pustaków.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


dzięki Bartek, właśnie o tę odporność na ściskanie mi chodzi, chyba powinnam mojego prokektanta zapytać czy 500 będzie u nas ok
solbet faktycznie tani, szary też ok, estetyką się tak nie przejmuję na tym etapie  :wink: 


**************

@Kamil, wybacz zaśmiecanie z mojej strony, przenoszę się już do mojego dziennika

----------


## rafhi

500 ponoć bardziej sypka  :wink:  i krucha. Ja miałem 600 i tak miałem sporo odpadu czasem po prostu bloczek pękł i tak sobie myślę że z 500 tego gruzu było by więcej...

----------


## ufbufkruf

U mnie najwięcej odpadu wygenerowało pióro - wpust.

----------


## mother_nature

Wybudowaliśmy z ytonga 600, działówki mamy z ytonga interio. Odpadu było niewiele, ale zauważyliśmy, że materiał musi być nowy, nie zleżany. Raz nam przywieziono jakieś chyba zeszłoroczne, wyglądały jakby zimę przestały w składzie na zewnątrz i to była porażka - kruszyły się albo były ze sobą posklejane. Reklamowaliśmy i na ich miejsce przywieziono nam nowe.

Co to akustyki BK... Jestem osobą, która sypia jak mysz pod miotłą  :wink:  Pierwsza noc w domu z ytonga to była porażka, bo.... było tak przeraźliwie cicho  :big lol:  W sypialni mam dodatkowo szybę okienną o podwyższonej izolacyjności akustycznej i nic nie było słychać z zewnątrz. Kolejne noce spało się wyśmienicie, po sąsiedzku jest budowa w trakcie i nawet nie słyszałam, kiedy ekipa przyjechała z koparką.

----------


## zolw82

No i super, teraz juz wiemy że da się żyć w domu z ytonga i to bardzo komfortowo. Najsłabszym ogniwem akustycznym i tak są okna, pewnie warto zainwestować w hartowane i zarazem bardziej "ciche" przeszklenia.

----------


## Kamil_

Tak nam (mi i koledze zolw82) ten Ytong nie dawał spokoju, że wybraliśmy się dzisiaj na profesjonalne szkolenie.
*"Szkolenie z murowania w systemie Ytong i Silka oraz ocieplanie w systemie Multipor"*
Zrobiliśmy ponad 300 km, ale naprawdę było warto. Mamy nawet certyfikaty heh  :smile: 
Oglądaliśmy na żywo cały proces produkcyjny, który zrobił na nas naprawdę ogromne wrażenie. 
Niestety nie możemy zamieścić zdjęć z hali produkcyjnej - a szkoda  :sad: 
Bloczki są naprawdę bardzo równe. Oglądaliśmy każdy z procesów produkcji łącznie z pomiarami na ściskanie w laboratoriach.
Pobawiliśmy się na żywo w murarzy oraz odpowiedziano nam na naprawdę dużo pytań.

Ogólnie planujemy u nas zastosować bloczki o szerokości 24 cm i wybór padnie albo na Ytong Forte PP2,5/0,4 lub Ytong PP3/0,5 w zależności od tego co będzie w hurtowniach u nas...
Namawiali nas na ściany jednowarstwowe, ale to odpada.
Od marca kolejna podwyżka, więc chyba zakupię już materiał.

Mam tylko parę zdjęć podczas stawiania ścianki pokazowej, bo nie było kiedy robić zdjęć.

----------


## Kamil_

Panowie i Panie mam pytanie  :smile: 

Garaż dwustanowiskowy, w projekcie mam kratkę ściekową na środku, druga w kotłowni.
I się zastanawiam czy robić?
Jedni piszą, że tak bo zimą śnieg się stopi będzie wody dużo, inni, że mopem można zgarnąć bo jej nie ma dużo.

Kolejna sprawa czy robić tak jak w projekcie mała kratka na środku czy może odpływ liniowy wzdłuż bramy wjazdowej podobnie jak tu:
http://aleksander2.mojabudowa.pl/?&id=196665

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja bym zrobił odplyw liniowy na srodku garazu. Ilosc sniegu zalezy od zimy, a tego nikt nie przewidzi.

----------


## aiki

Rób cokolwiek. Ja nie mam i muszę coś wykombinować.
Woda spływa pod bramę i jest ryzyko iż uszczelka od bramy przymarznie.
Na szczęście podłogówki nie mam całkowicie do bramy więc będzie cięcie posadzki i wstawianie odpływu.

----------


## micbarpia

Wprawdzie nie z praktyki tylko z teorii ale:
Czy taki odpływ liniowy to nie trochę przerost formy nad treścią? 
...stosuje się je głównie przed garażami z pochyłym zjazdem żeby woda z zewnątrz nie spływała do garażu. Ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić taką ilość wody w środku garażu żeby trzeba było zastosować aż taki odpływ... 
Inna sprawa jaki spadek będzie lepiej sprawdzał się w garażu... taki od każdej ściany do kratki na środku czy przez cały garaż w stronę bramy? 
kwestii finansowych chyba nie ma co rozważać bo raczej nie są to duże pieniądze w obu przypadkach

ps. Ja planuję na razie zrobić 2 kratki, każda na środku miejsca parkingowego ale nie mam pojęcia czy to się sprawdzi...

----------


## Kamil_

No to ładnie!
O taką poradę praktykanta mi chodziło  :smile: 

Martwi mnie tylko jedno jak zrobić później ten spadek w stronę drzwi? Przyjmując minimum 1 cm na metr, 5-6 metrów to spadek na całości około 6 cm.
Posadzkę będę miał anhydrytową tam raczej ciężko będzie zrobić taki spadek, bo ona jest bardzo lewna...
Na kaflach tyle kleju nadkładać też chyba kiepski pomysł?

----------


## aiki

Anhydryt w garażu? Przemyśl to.

----------


## Kamil_

No właśnie też tak myślałem, że to nie jest najlepszy pomysł, ale nikt mi nie wyleje mixokreta na paru m2  :sad:

----------


## ProStaś

Garaż na 2 samochody, nawet jak skrupulatnie odśnieżysz przed wjazdem to i tak sporo błota wwieziesz/cie. 
Ergo: zrobi się mokro.

Odpływ liniowy na końcu garażu, łatwiej zgarnąć nadmiar wody jakimś mopem, kiedy samochody stoją w środku.
Zrób tam zwykłą wylewkę.

----------


## aiki

Zamawiając suchy beton i robisz sam posadzkę.

----------


## Kamil_

W sumie też opcja  :smile: 

My tu gadu gadu, a na budowie pojawiły się "niebieskie patyczki".
Na dniach ruszają kopać wodociąg.



Budowa wygląda tak:





Muszę śpieszyć się z zamawianiem YTONG'a - już oficjalnie potwierdzona podwyżka od 1 marca.
Było 8,87 zł, po 1 marca będzie 9,62 - różnica wg cennika 75 groszy na sztuce... 
Zamawiam pełny samochód (bez sensu zamawiać dwa, bo nie chcę się obrzucić wszędzie tymi paletami, chociaż oszczędność byłaby spora).
Na samochód z HDSem wejdzie 24 palet. 24x48= 1152 szt. Oszczędzę około 900 zł na tym jednym transporcie.
W projekcie ścian zewnętrznych i nośnych (bloczek 24 cm) mam zaznaczone, ze potrzebuję 222,1 m2 czyli około 39 palet... Czyli braknie 15 palet, które domówię już po podwyżce  :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

Zima nie odpuszcza  :sad: 

Ytong zamówiony w zeszłym tygodniu - oj teraz to się zaczęło wydawanie gotówki....
39 palet - 24 cm
10 palet - 11.5 cm


Powoli rozrysowałem sobie całość w Sketup (oj milion razy podchodziłem do programu, ale idzie co raz lepiej).

Zarys ścian:



Rozrysowałem strop wg projektu (brakuje jeszcze docinek):



No i garaż poszedł do adaptacji, przerabiam na dwie bramy i muszę wywalić okna na lewej stronie, bo będzie 1.5 m od granicy:

----------


## micbarpia

widzę, że Sketchupa nie odpuściłeś... i dobrze. 3 sprawy:
1. Co to za tajemnicze pomieszczenie po lewej od wejscia bez okna ... oraz drzwi? jeszcze nie wrysowałeś czy co tam planujesz?
2. Czy jesteś pewien tego wielkiego okna w garażu?tego środkowego? i wysokości pozostałych bo wydają się jakby się zaczynały na 90cm czy tak chciałes? mowie o garażu w bryle domu... już nie pamiętam czy ty będziesz ogrzewał garaż?
3. Jaka masz szerokość wnęki przy wejsciu i jaką głebokość i ile ocieplenia jeszcze trzeba doliczyc czy to juz sa wymiary sciany liczone z ociepleniem?

----------


## Kamil_

Obraziłem się na Sketchupa na tydzień, ale postanowiłem nie odpuszczać.
Idzie już super - tak jak mówiłeś komponenty super sprawa. Szkoda, że ogarnąłem to dopiero później, bo cały strop robiłem ręcznie (czytaj każdą belkę, każdy pustak układałem po 1 sztuce).
Teraz wiem, że mogę zrobić komponent i najważniejsze kopiowanie!
Przy kopiowaniu klikam np x10 - i mi rozkłada 10 belek o daną szerokość. Teraz taki strop robiłbym w 15 minut, a nie pół nocy  :smile: 



1. To pomieszczenie, to klatka schodowa  :smile: 

2. Co do okien, właśnie wczoraj podniosłem je na 125 cm, bo 90 to jednak za nisko. Planuję ogrzewać garaż i to podłogówką  :smile: 
Dużo osób w tym projekcie wywala te dwa boczne:


Tam to środkowe w projekcie ma 180 cm - nie wiem czy nie za duże.
Może zmniejszyć na 150 tak, aby zgrywały się z oknem balkonowym wyżej?

3. Do całości trzeba doliczyć 20 cm styropianu, czyli wyjdzie 264 cm (bez jest 304 cm)

----------


## micbarpia

Ja bym w ogole jak najmniej tych okien w garazu dawał i jak najmniejszych, ich zadaniem ma byc tylko dac jakies naturalne swiatlo wiec wiele nie trzeba  :smile:  czasem cos przewietrzysz ale przeciez gotowal tam nie bedziesz.... u mnie tez sa za duze okna w garazu i chce je zredukowac  do minimum. 
Dzieki za odpowiedzi jeszcze tylko ostatnie pytanie o glebokosc tej wneki? ile ona do srodka jest wciagnieta? 90cm? czy mniej?

----------


## karster

Się nudzą chłopaki widać  :big grin:  Też chętnie bym kiedyś usiadł do tego programu ale mam chroniczny brak czasu na cokolwiek  :sad: 

Instalacja 'się robi', za dzień -góra dwa wyjdę z parteru a i na poddaszu coś tam już jest rzucone. Alarm nie ruszony. Fotki pewnie tak jak mówiłem, w tym tygodniu.

PS. Podaj Kamil dane do dokończenia transakcji na maila.
PS2. Dziękuję Ci za pomoc  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Ale nie chcę, aby w garażu było ciemno.
Ale może faktycznie dam jedno to na środku na 150 cm szerokie....
Wnęka ma 95 cm  :smile: 

 karster - czy tak nudzi nie wiem, mam zaprojektowane biorę starego laptopa na budowę i w 2 sekundy znam każdy wymiar, a nie zastanawianie się dodawanie wymiarów, sumowanie, dzielenie.
Cyk i jest!
Noce są po -5/-8 stopni nie mogę zalewać chudziaka jedynie co mi zostaje to przygotować się porządnie do całości  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

karster chetnie bym sie zamienil na etapy  :smile:  
Kamil dzieki o to mi chodzilo...

----------


## Norbi89

Ja miałem okno w projekcie 180/130 zmniejszyłem na 180/80 uważam że dobra decyzja, okno tylko uchylne, mniejszy koszt okna, mniej ciepła ucieknie, światłą i tak jest wystarczająco.

----------


## Kamil_

Mrozy puściły jak na złość teraz deszcz!

Ale nie tracę czasu szukam cen na dalsze materiały.
Dziś też poczyniłem drobne zakupy:




Strop ostatecznie stanął na:
*System stropowy GRANORD* - jest to taka jakby teriva, ale na belkach strunobetonowych  :smile: 

Dzięki temu wywaliłem z projektu dwa podciągi oraz 3 słupy żelbetonowe.
Nie potrzebuję żeber rozdzielczych oraz tyle stempli do podpierania.
Ogólnie dobry ruch!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Do przycierania bloczków polecam zdzierak do tynków



Robi robotę dużo wygodniej i szybciej. Lub takie rozwiązanie systemowe:



Pace do Styropianu szybko się tępią i trzeba się namachać. Ta paca papierowa jest moim faworytem.

----------


## zolw82

A gdzie Piła dla mnie ?

----------


## walec7_7

Fajne zakupy  :smile:  Te kielnie z ząbkami są bardzo wygodne, dobrze się nimi pracuje, tylko uważaj na końcu bo u mnie ząbki troszkę się przytarły ale to od silikatów  :big tongue:

----------


## kocbeat

Dobry wybór stropu;p
Ta praca do szlifowania to padnie po 3 bloczkach, dużo lepsza ta drewniana opeka całą budowę

----------


## e_gregor

Tego kątownika i kielni nie używałem praktycznie choć też kupiłem. Równiej mi się cieło od naryzoswanej linii a klej nakładałem kielnią i pacą zębatą. M

----------


## dez

Potwierdzam że kątownik jest średnio przydatny, ale kielnia to rewelacja. Też walczyłem z pacą ale jak już się przyzwyczaiłem do kielni to stwierdziłem, że 3x szybciej się nią pracuje.

----------


## ktl

> dużo lepsza ta drewniana opeka całą budowę


nie byłbym taki optymistyczny  :smile:  

u mnie takie drewniane na całą budowę poszły dwie sztuki a już pod koniec te blaszki w obu ostrzyłem szlifierką bo stwierdziłem, że dadzą radę i w obu obecnie zostało max 5 mm blachy wystającej z drewnianej obudowy

3 sztuki byłyby u mnie optymalne a jakoś nie musiałem specjalnie dużo wyrównywać (tak mi się wydaje  :smile:  )

oprócz tego poszło 6 tarek do styropianu (takich z wymiennymi blachami, samych blach)

sporo się zużywa przy wyrównywaniu boków po docinkach

Ytong PP4/0,6

----------


## Kamil_

Mrozy puściły, niestety na chwilkę, ale wykorzystałem czas.
Na początek musiałem przerobić przepust do przepuszczenia rury od wody.
Niestety przepisy nakazują, aby licznik był metr za ścianą (a ja sobie przez cały garaż poprowadziłem).
Odcinek ten wykorzystałem na dodatkowy przepust na kable, a do wody zrobię nowy  :smile: 

Kopania było głęboko, aż poniżej ław!
















Dzisiaj też prace poszły do przodu.
zolw82 dzielnie mi pomagał, za co mu gorąco dziękuję.
Zrobiliśmy całą kanalizację:


























































Zapomniałem zrobić zdjęć z zasypu, ale jutro się tym zajmę  :smile:

----------


## agb

Hej, jakie przepisy nakazują, aby licznik był metr za ścianą? Bo właśnie sam mam dylemat gdzie licznik umieścić.

----------


## Kamil_

Możesz gdzie chcesz dać, ale musi rura iść maksymalnie do metra w domu.
Ja mógłbym dać licznik na końcu garażu, ale musiałbym rurą wchodzić od tułu domu  (po zewnątrz) budynku.

----------


## agb

A jaki przepis to określa? Bo po prostu ciekaw jestem. Czy to wymóg lokalnych wodociągów?

----------


## aiki

Wszystko powinno być we warunkach przyłącza które dostaliście do PnB

----------


## Kamil_

Mi powiedział to zolw82, że u niego tak jest.
Zadzwoniłem do ZGK się upewnić i miał rację:




Czyli mój przepust, który zrobiłem, nie spełniał warunków.



Musiałbym tak zrobić, co mijało się z sensem:



Ostatecznie zrobiłem tak (czyli wodomierz będzie wkuty w ścianę w ładnej skrzynce, a z niego w posadzce doprowadzona rura do kotłowni, gdzie będą zestawy filtracyjne oraz stacja uzdatniania wody):

----------


## walec7_7

Kawał dobrej roboty! Jest trochę zabawy ale fajnie to idzie  :smile:  Co do wodomierza dokładnie trzeba się zapoznać z warunkami. U mnie np. nie ma że metr za ścianą ale jest napisane że musi być za ścianą zewnętrzną i nie może przechodzić przez inne.

----------


## agb

Dzięki. O to mi chodziło, bo też sobie wymyśliłem jak Ty pierwotnie.

----------


## micbarpia

Kamil_ chodzi o to ze pierwsza wersja nie spelniała warunkow o zabudowie kafelkami itd? bo przeciez przy scianie zewnetrznej byla a piwnicy chyba nie masz wiec nie rozumiem? moglbys tez poprowadzic nad przewodem odsloniety fragment podlogi (np kratka odplywowa) i to chyba by wystarczylo? jesli czegos nie zrozumialem to prosze wytlumacz bo u mnie tez sie nie da uniknac przeciagniecia pod podloga garazu....

----------


## Kamil_

micbarpia pierwsza wersja nie przeszłaby, bo musisz założyć licznik maksymalnie do 1 metra w obrębie budynku (u mnie rura szłaby przez cały garaż).
Oni to tłumaczą tak, że w takiej wersji mógłbym zrobić sobie "lewe" przyłącze.
Więc musiałbym kopać po zewnątrz (patrz schmaty wyżej) co mijało się z celem!

----------


## micbarpia

ok dzieki, swoja droga kolejny "mega" paragraf....

----------


## agb

@micbarpia, najlepiej dopytaj w lokalnych wodociągach, bo co zakład to inne zasady.  W niektórych nie możesz nawet sam rury wprowadzić, tj. pracownik wodociągów musi być przy tym żebyś sobie przed licznikiem właśnie nie zrobił lewego przyłącza. U mnie przy rozbiórce zdjęli licznik i dali go mi. Mam sobie wprowadzić rurę, założyć licznik i zadzwonić żeby przyjechali zaplombować. Powiedzieli, że przy kładzeniu rury nie potrzebują być. Podjadę jeszcze zapytać dla pewności co tą lokalizacją.

@Kamil_ sorry za OT  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja przerabiałem tą kwestię już dwa razy. Nie były to wodociągi miejskie, a gminy. W obu przypadkach nic nie mówili o lokalizacji samego licznika, ale konserwator gminny musi być obecny przy podłaczaniu. Najlepiej było się dogadać z samym konserwatorem, żeby on zrobił przyłącze jako fuche i nie marwić się, że coś mu się nie spodoba. Pierwsze przyłącze to nieogrzewany domek letniskowy i licznik trafił do studzienki. Drugie to obecna budowa i zrobienie przyłącza rękoma konserwatora miało ten plus, że zostało wykonane do budynku, który jeszcze nie istniał. Miałem wodę na działce już na etapie zdięcia humusu  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

> Drugie to obecna budowa i zrobienie przyłącza rękoma konserwatora miało ten plus, że zostało wykonane do budynku, który jeszcze nie istniał. Miałem wodę na działce już na etapie zdięcia humusu


Gdzie w tym przypadku był licznik?

----------


## _arek_

Kamil_  jakiego w końcu Ytonga kupiłeś ??
Na materiały oprócz wysokich cen jest już taki popyt że jak hurtownie zamawiają teraz to realizacje dopiero na maj.

----------


## Kamil_

Otóż to, kiepsko z materiałem.
Mi się udało kupić przed podwyżką.
Kupiłem PP4 0,6 czyli klasy 600  :smile: 
Miała być 500, ale brałem co było dostępne.

----------


## _arek_

Ja t zamówienie złożyłem w tamtym tyg i cenę tez dobrą dostałem...  Mam ten sam co ty.... chcieliśmy budować z tego Energo, ale pani konstruktor zaczęła kręcić nosem ze to za delikatne i będzie trzeba żelbetowe rdzenie stawiać... Byłem zdziwiony, że przy parterówce takie problemy nam robi.  Moja Ania się nasłuchała i później to już nawet nie miałem co myśleć o tym Energo, więc wzięliśmy też 600, bo akurat mieli na stanie  :smile: 

Z tym podejściem wody to niezłe ja nawet nie spojrzałem szczerze mówiąc  a rurę już mam pod płytą i idzie pod całym domem  :roll eyes:  Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie kłopocikow.... jutro muszę zerknąć jak to u nas jest.

----------


## Kamil_

Masakra!

Wybór dachówki to udręka..
Miała być płaska, ale jak zobaczyłem jakie to krzywe, to po prostu odpuściłem...
Obejrzałem ostatnimi czasy około dużo dachów, razem z kolegą zolw82

Ostatecznie zamówiona i zapłacona:
Braas Topas 13V angoba antracytowy



Od wtorku szykuję wszystko na zalewanie chudziaka  :smile: 
A kupiłem też poziomnicę laserową z odbiornikiem (niwelator)  :smile:

----------


## karster

Fajna dachówka  :smile:  ale na niej też bedzie widać krzywizny. Plaskie dachówki można znaleźć równe ale nie wiem czy takie Cie interesują bo to wówczas są cementowe. Ceramika zawsze się pokrzywi. Są dekarze, którzy i z krzywej dachówki piękny dach zrobią ale zejdzie im czasu i jak np w moich okolicach kosztują sporo bo 50zl/mb (okna, obróbki blacharskie czy nawet giętarka z metra bieżącego dodatkowo płatne). 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

karster każda, ale to każda dachówka ceramiczna jest krzywa...
Tylko na jednych widac mniej, na drugich więcej.

Ja na temat dachu i dachówki nie chcę już gadać - zmęczył mnie ten temat fest....
Mam 280 m2 dachu na chacie (chata + garaż) do tego 170 m2 garaż za domem.
Masakra  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Oj tam oj tam  :wink:  no masz tych metrow. Ja mam tylko jeden dach ale i jest duży bo 312mkw. Tylko że mnie temat wyboru dachówki dopiero czeka  :sad:  nie mogę już patrzeć na tą papę u siebie. W Toruniu jest salon wystawowy Weinebergera i zamierzam tam pojechać  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Jutro od rana jadę ostatni raz zagęścić podłoże oraz wyrównać.
W środę chcę zalać chudziaka  :smile: 


Powiedzcie mi jaką folię/papę izolacyjną dawać na bloczki (pod ytonga)?
Są lepsze gorsze?
Jakie szerokości?

----------


## kiki2

Brawo  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamil_

Dzisiaj ciężki dzień.
Zacząłem od sprzątania "baraku", a później równanie podłoża pod chudziaka  :sad: 
Masakra w garażu musieliśmy zbierać 10 cm, namachałem się z ojcem za wszystkie czasy...
Chudziak będzie 12-13 cm.
Całość zostanie dozbrojona siatką 10 cm x 10 cm grubość oczek 2.2 mm

Mało fotek, bo komórka padła - jutro nadrobię fotorelacje.
Beton zamówiony na czwartek 7 rano. Oj jak wreszcie wyjdę z tego piachu to chyba będę tydzień pił!

----------


## e_gregor

Oj tak, później już będzie przyjemniej. Pamietam jak mi sie dłużyły te prace fundamentowe. Masakra jakaś. Wiec głowa do góry. Byle zrobić chudziaka a później to już szybciutko chata poleci do góry

----------


## _arek_

Kamil powoli bez spinania do przodu, ja tam  wychodzę z założenia NO stress  :smile:   Nikt mnie nie goni.

Tak z ciekawości będziesz murował pierwszą warstwę na zaprawę z wora czy mixujesz na budowie w betoniarce ??

----------


## walec7_7

Z dachówką niestety tak jest, ciężki temat odnośnie wyboru. Ja na szczęście też mam to za sobą. A zabawa w piasku bywa męcząca, pamiętam wyrównywanie pod XPS, masakra. 
Potem to już leci, zaczniesz ściany, zobaczysz efekty, będzie się chciało  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Jutro 7 rano lejemy!
Niedawno zjechaliśmy z placu budowy.
Całość przed położeniem siatek i profili dokładnie zagęszczona po raz któryś tym razem 200 kg.
W grażu wyszło +/- 15 cm, w domu +/- 13 cm  :smile: 
Zamówiłem 16 kubików betonu  :smile: 
Siatka oczko 10x10 cm - gruba 2.6 mm
Jako ciekawostkę dodam, że moja dylatacja 5 cm pomogła zaoszczędzić grubo ponad pół kubika betonu  :smile: 

Tak to wyglądało:

----------


## dez

Usilnie szukasz z tego co widzę czym izolować ściany, nie baw się w folie tylko  bierz pape termozgrzewalną. Folia ma wiele plusów (tańsza i szybsza), ale ma jeden minus, mianowicie ciężko o szczelność w narożnikach i na łączeniu - w zasadzie nie ma możliwości żeby to dobrze uszczelnić.

----------


## karster

A ja myślałem, ze jestem pedantem. Przy Tobie to ja fleja jestem tak masz ładnie u siebie.

Przy betonie praktycznie zawsze miałem spiny. Na koncu już mniej bo sie nauczyłem - nie spinać się, bez nerwów  :wink: 

Powodzenia jutro  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Mam nadzieje, że mi przejdzie z tą dokładnością, bo idzie się wykończyć.
Po prostu jak coś robię staram się dać 100%  :smile: 

No spina jest, godzina  4:40, a ja już powoli wyjeżdżam na budowę, aby jeszcze na spokojnie obłożyć rury folią bąbelkową (to mi na szybko przyszło do głowy z materiałów dostępnych w garażu).
Najgorsze jest to, że człowiek chce najlepiej, a pewnie i tak coś się spierdoli  :smile: 


Z tą folią to faktycznie w lokalnej hurtowni mówili mi, że biorą ją tylko deweloperzy bo jest tania i szybko się układa.
No cóż będzie papa taka sama jak na ławy.


Melduję się za parę godzin jak uda się wszystko zalać!

----------


## Norbi89

> Najgorsze jest to, że człowiek chce najlepiej, a pewnie i tak coś się spierdoli


Skąd  ja to znam  :big grin: 

Powodzenia życzę na dziś  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Chyba każdy z nas to zna. Ale ja wychodzę z założenia że lepiej chcieć dobrze a jak coś nie wyjdzie to trudno niż na początku zakładać źle bo wtedy jak nie wyjdzie to już może być tragedia.

----------


## dobropol

dwa pytanka
1. jaki kupiles nivelator ? model i czy nowka czy uzywka 
2. te profile do wyrownania wylewki to jakies profile ud czy cd  ? daj znac  po wylewaniu czy sie to sprwadzilo.

----------


## dana0606

A my rurę mamy zaraz za główną ścianą zewnętrzną. tak mieliśmy w projekcie i tak mamy zrobione i wodociągom to nie przeszkadzało. Dziwne po co taki przepis, żeby woda do domu do licznika cieplejsza dochodziła czy co?

----------


## Kamil_

Kupiłem Lamigo 360 + detektor  :smile: 

Profil CD60 

dana0606 nie przeszkadzało, bo miałaś od razu za ścianą, nie jak u mnie 6 metrów dalej  :smile: 
Czyli według wodociągów mógłbym wczepić się przed licznik i kraść wodę  :smile:  
Musiałbym tylko rozkuć pół garażu  :smile: 






Uff.....
MAMY STAN ZERO!!!
Zalane!
Dzisiaj ja chyba z tego szczęścia się zaleję  :big grin: 
Wyszło naprawdę extra!
6:30 na placu budowy w składzie ja, ojciec (pseudonim MARIAN) oraz kolega forumowy zolw82.
W tym miejscu podziękowania dla taty, który mimo, że musiał jechać do pracy to się trochę tam spóźnił i pomógł nam obsługiwać podawanie betonu.
Dodatkowe podziękowania dla zolw82 - tak pięknie mi "wycackał" chudziaka, ze niektórzy nie mają tak ładnie zrobionych gotowych posadzek heh  :smile: 
Dziękuję!


Fotek mało, bo przy betonie nie ma czasu na pierdoły.

----------


## zolw82

Mi najbardziej podoba sie ten dołek pod przyszłymi schodami, takie miejsce żeby kogos tam zalać jak ci wejdzie za skórę. Polak przezorny i ubezpieczony, na miejscu teściowej zacząłbym się bać. 

A tak na poważnie to kawał dobrej roboty odwaliśmy.

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje, kawał dobrej roboty! I widzisz, nie trzeba było się tak spinać, wyszło super.

----------


## ovner

Gratulacje, kiedy mury? Czekam na ten Twój strop mam nadzieje że będzie dobra fotorelacja, chyba również zdecyduje się na taki strop.

----------


## Kamil_

Jutro powoli się przymierzam do murów, a raczej przygotowania.
Pierwszy bloczek stanie pewnie w sobotę  :smile: 

Muszę jeszcze tą papę zamówić  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Również gratuluję zera  :yes: 
Estetyka prac na prawdę powalająca, sterylnie jak w laboratorium.

Widzę, że nie czekasz z robotą, ja się na poniedziałek szykuję na pierwsze murowanie.  Na razie też przygotowania. Na jutro mają mi przywieźć 35 worów zaprawy Atlasa

Ja u siebie dawałem papę Wernera 4mm jak dobrze pamiętam.

Kurde żałuje teraz. że nie kupiłem od razu krzyżowca laserowego z niwelatorem tylko zwykły optyczny.  Dobrze ten promień lasera na dworze w dzień widać ??

----------


## zolw82

W dzien na dworze nie widac lasera dlatego jest odbiornik do niego.  

A zapytam jak łączycie izolację na chudziaku (folię na krorą układa styropia) z papą ?

----------


## aiki

Na zakład. Dlatego papa musi być szerszą od bloczka.

----------


## Daniellos_

U Kamila jak zawsze estetyczne mistrzostwo. Ciekaw jestem czy Ci przejdzie  :smile:  Potem chce się jak najszybciej zakończyć każdy etap i zazwyczaj odpuszczamy tej perfekcyjności. W końcu i tak nikt już tam nie zjarzy  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Jutro przymiarki do pierwszej warstwy...














Zrobiłem również statyw do mocowania detektora do poziomowania  :smile:

----------


## karster

Gratuluję stanu zero. Jak zawsze estetyka na maksa. Rośnie na forum drugi Sadysta  :smile: 

Wyobraź sobie, że ja naiwnie nie pomalowałem góry fundamentów pod papę... jaki głupi byłem. Nie dość, że malując tworzysz kolejną warstwę ochronną to jeszcze do malowanej powierzchni papa bedzie się ładnie kleiła (termozgrzewalna).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Z okazji stanu zero zrobiłem małe podsumowanie:






Robi wrażenie.
Kupe, kupę pracy!

----------


## dobropol

hej Kamil, czytalme ze na początku walczyles ze studnią ale ziomek ktory Ci wiercil nie mogl sie dokopac do wody to jak to sie w koncu skonczylo ? na jakim metrze znalezliscie wode ?

----------


## Kamil_

Ogólnie to wywiercił na 5-6 metrów bo dalej nie szło. Woda była i nadal jest, ale słaba wydajność. Na budowę mi wystarcza spokojnie, ale w przyszłości jakbym chciał zasilić sekcje do nawodnienia ogrodu to braknie.
Koleś miał dokupić do maszyny jakąś pompę, która będzie wtryskiwała wodę pod wiertło, ale do dziś się nie odezwał.
Na szczęście nie skasował mnie nic (no oprócz rur które kupiłem za 100 zł).


Dziś pierwsza warstwa. 
MASAKRA!
Po nałożeniu foli PCV (wybrałem jednak folię, ale mega grubą i porządną) nie wiadomo jak ułożyć bloczek.
Silny wiatr, żyłka murarska lata na prawo na lewo. Naciągnąć nie ma jak dobrze.
W końcu zrobiliśmy ławy drutowe i tam wyznaczyliśmy kąty i naciągnęliśmy sznurki.
Mój adapter do niwelacji sprawdził się wyśmienicie. Powiem Wam, że YTONG też towar pierwsza liga. Naprawdę równy  :smile: 
Idzie wolno, ale dokładnie. W sumie to ułożyliśmy około 22 bloczków. Zanim wykombinowaliśmy co i jak, było późno, ale musieliśmy coś na próbę zrobić.
Fotki:

----------


## karster

Dobra rada, niwelator na narożniki a między nimi używaj długiej (2,5 metra) łaty (czy tam poziomicy). Ja nabyłem taką dopiero na końcówce ścian - efekt murowania z tak długim przymiarem jest super. Czy to pion czy poziom. Wszystkie działówki u góry z nią zrobiłem. Lasera (niwelatora) używałem jedyne do skrajnych pustaków kilku ścian/ narożników. Potem tylko żałowałem, że nie kupiłem jej wcześniej (mam firmy PRO z alledrogo za 125zł).

Można by się uśmiać (gdybym tego nie znał) z rezultatu tych 22 pustaków  :wink:  no ale nie tak szybko  :big tongue:  nawet gdybyś murował średnio po 25 dziennie to i tak dla średniego domu 1000 sztuk wymurujesz w nieco ponad miesiąc  :smile:  No ale złapiesz tempo niedługo. Dni długie a schodzi tylko w pierwszą warstwą. Potem przyspieszysz. Wymurujesz narożniki na kilka warstw i gnasz ostro. Jeden urabia klej/ nakłada na pustaki a drugi układa pustaki, docina i poziomuje :stir the pot: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Kamil znam "twój ból" aktualnie jestem na tym samym etapie i moje 16szt narożników dało mi nieźle popalić jako budowlanemu przedszkolakowi  :tongue: 

Ja właśnie tylko narożniki od niwelatoa a później już na sznurki i poziomnice lecimy. Poziomki 60cm i długa łata 2m.  Pierwsza warstwa najgorsza a szczególnie u mnie jak mam różnicę w poziomie nawet o 4cm, więc nieraz jest całkiem sporo zaprawki pod ytonga dawane i wszystko trzeba wypoziomować. Zabawy całkiem sporo szczególnie jak już ustawisz przychodzisz za chwilę a tu sobie bloczek już odjechał i poprawka.... No,  ale podobno później ma być już tylko lepiej hahah  :roll eyes:

----------


## dobropol

Witaj Kamilu, mam parę pyta odnosnie Twojego tymczasowego ogrodzenia, w ciagu miesiac czeka mnie budowa takiego

1. Czy jakos impregnowales ta paliki przed wkopaniem w ziemie ? 
2. W jaki sposob je montowales w ziemi po wywierceniu otworu ? obsypywales kamieniami czy tylko ziemia ? ubijales to jakos dookola palikow ? 
3. Z tego co widzialem nie uzywales w ogole drutow napinajacych ani na gorze ani na dole, moze warto by dodac to jesli mialo by to postac z 5 lat ? 
4. czym mocowales siatke do palikow ? 
5. Jak naciagnąles siatke ?
6. Dlaczego palikom naroznym nie dales wsparcie z dwoch stron?

----------


## Kamil_

1. Czy jakos impregnowales ta paliki przed wkopaniem w ziemie ?
*Nie, ponieważ ten płot ma być tymczasowo* 
2. W jaki sposob je montowales w ziemi po wywierceniu otworu ? obsypywales kamieniami czy tylko ziemia ? ubijales to jakos dookola palikow ?
*Wierciłem otwór otwornicą (była zbliżona średnicą do słupków), obsypywałem ziemią i ubijałem to taką "babą" czyli drugim słupkiem.*
3. Z tego co widzialem nie uzywales w ogole drutow napinajacych ani na gorze ani na dole, moze warto by dodac to jesli mialo by to postac z 5 lat ?
*Nie ma sensu i tak tej siatki super ładnie nie jesteś w stanie naciągnąć. Nawet ja, który naprawdę przykłada się do zadań miałem z tym problem.*
4. czym mocowales siatke do palikow ?
*Wkrętami z nałożonymi podkładkami od gwoździ "papiaków"* 
5. Jak naciagnąles siatke ?
*Ręcznie co każde przęsło. Czyli Szwagier naciągał ja przykręcałem wkręt* 
6. Dlaczego palikom naroznym nie dales wsparcie z dwoch stron? 
*Patrz na punkt pierwszy*

----------


## dobropol

ok dzieki za odpowiedz, jesli ktos tak jak ja bedzie musial postawic takie ogrodzenie na dluzej np 5 lat, czasami tak jest ze kupuje sie dzialke ale budowe odsuwa sie w czasie to warto pomyslec o tym co zaproponowalem, bo to moze znacznie wzmocnic takie ogrodznie nawet jesli jest z palikow drewnianych czyli
1. impregnacja spodu palikow, prawie zaden wydatek.
2. podparcie palikow naroznych
3. drut gory i dolny napinajacy z napinaczami i rozlozenie na tym siatki 
chociaz tego drutu nie jestem pewny bo wtedy caly drut jest napiety miedzy slupkami naroznymi i na nich jest najwieksze naprezenie a tak jak zrobil Kamil to jednak naciag siatki jest rozlozony po rowno miedzy paiki wiec moze to jest lepsze na takie tymczasowe zastosowanie, tu ktos bardziej doswiadczony moglby sie wypowiedziec.

----------


## Kamil_

dobropol - zapomnij, ze to napniesz drutem z napinaczem.
Ja wpuszczałem paliki około 50-60 cm w ziemię i się ruszały na prawo-lewo.
Musiałbyś lać beton, aby naciągać to drutem z napinaczem - zobaczysz jak będziesz robił  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Od ponad tygodnia próbuję podgonić w firmie, aby wyrwać się na budowę, ale im więcej robię, tym więcej do zrobienia.. 
Masakra!
Ale nowych zleceń już nie przyjmuję, zamykam zaległości i ruszam ostro z murowaniem.


W środę przyjechali założyć mi licznik. 
Planuję zamontować halogeny oraz monitoring (2 kamerki), które będą pilnowały dobytku oraz rejestrowały postęp prac  :smile: 
Od kumpla dostałem konkretną skrzynkę, którą wyposażyłem w zabezpieczenia i gniazda.
Wkopałem tymczasowo przewód, oczywiście nie obyło się bez problemów, ale załatwione wszystko.











Korzystając z okazji wywaliłem gruz powstały z betonu, który wyrzuciła pompa:





Dziś rano testy zakupionej okazyjnie piły aligator. Od razu kupiłem nowe ostrza, aby się z tym nie pierdzielić.









No i tym sposobem umieszałem pierwsze wiadro kleju i postawiłem kilka pustaków.
Fajna zabawa heh  :smile: 
Tak mi się spodobało, że zrobiłem 3 warstwy. Więcej nie robiłem, bo muszę pod okno narożne zatopić pręty zbrojeniowe. 
A w innych miejscach nie mam jeszcze pierwszej warstwy. 














Jutro startuję z samego rana, zatopię pręty i dorzucę trochę kolejnych bloczków  :smile: 
Od poniedziałku zabieram się za kończenie pierwszej warstwy i cisnę dalej..
Niestety na polu walki na razie sam, bo ojciec ma w pracy młyn...




Aaaa i działkę dalej mam tymczasowego sąsiada (deweloper stawia małego bliźniaka, już był chce się do prądu dorzucić heh i wody z mojej studni odkupić).

----------


## micbarpia

szybko te sciany powstają... swoją drogą myślałem że do takich bloczków nie trzeba aligatora, że on niezbędny tylko przy ceramice ale skoro dobrze się Tobie sprawdza to dobrze wiedzieć  :smile:  pochwalisz się za ile takie używane cacko można wyrwać bo na etapie ścian u mnie bez tego się nie obędzie?

----------


## zolw82

Ja postawiłem juz 10warst z ytonga 600 i docinki robie ręczną piłą, ale dzis po testach Kamila piły jestem zachwycony, ciekawi mnie na jak dlugo wystarczą nowe ostrza.

Docinanie ręczną piłą nie jest jakieś ciężkie i jak nie chcesz wydawać min 600zl na elektryczną piłę plus 200zl na nowe brzeszczoty to dasz radę ręczną za 60zł.

----------


## Kamil_

Docinanie ręczne nie jest jakoś topornie trudne jak powiedział zolw82, ale idzie się zmachać i to naprawdę fest.
Do tego dochodzą temperatury takie jak ostatnio to człowiek dostanie w tyłek.
Nie mówiąc już o tempie pracy, które przy ręcznym docinaniu jest około 10 razy dłuższe.
Ja mam dużo docinek, trzpieni, wywijasów, dlatego okazyjnie, bo za 300 zł kupiłem maszynę, do tego od razu nowe brzeszczoty do Ytonga w cenie 200 zł (w zestawie były do Porotermu i ciężko szło - nie wiem może już zużyte, może do gazobetonu się nie nadają).
Mam do budowy trochę ścian (dom, garaż, warsztat). Więc maszyna się zwróci na pewno.
Po budowie sprzedam, na pewno odzyskam te 500 zł, które zainwestowałem.

Polecam polować na właśnie Dewalt są różne modele DW393, DW391...
Idzie je wyrwać za 400-500 zł - często trafią się z dobrymi brzeszczotami, tylko trzeba szukać dobrze.
Regularna cena za używki to około 800 zł.

----------


## _arek_

Osobiście też używam tego mieszadła co Kamil, czy to jakoś mocno szkodzi ?? Pytałem w sklepie specjalnie, bo nie było takiego jak pokazujesz  z uchwytem gwintowanym  i sprzedawca twierdził, że będzie OK.

Docinanie bloczków faktycznie ręcznie trochę schodzi, ale tragedii nie ma chociaż aligator pewnie usprawni/umili pracę.  Gdyby się gdzieś trafił taki za 3 stówki to prawdopodobnie tez bym zakupił, bo przy moich 16 narożnikach i właśnie wejściu w wysokość okien  liczba docinek pójdzie w górę  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Nawet na oficjalnym autoryzowanym szkoleniu w siedzibie Ytong używali właśnie takie mieszadło do kleju.
Nie zauważyłem, aby w jakiś specjalny sposób się to napowietrzało.
Ale dziękuje za info.

----------


## karster

Ja zarowno cermikę (zwłaszcza ją) oraz bk ciąłem lisicą i brzeszczotem 400mm z allegro makity za cos ok 140zł. Całą budowę przetrwał. Nie wiem czy chociaż jeden ząb jest ukruszony  :smile:  lisica bosch chyba 700W. Jedyny minus - przy bk trzeba wykonywać ruch przód-tył bo się pyłem klinował brzeszczot. Siła żadna tam nie była potrzebna 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Wczoraj właśnie zamówiłem na próbę ten brzeszczot Makity coś około 120zl.  Zastanawiałem się  ile wytrzyma i czy to będzie dobrze współpracować z BK  ale widzę po twojej opinii, że tak.... to fajnie  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Pamiętaj tylko, że jeśli nie będziesz ruszał lisicą to Ci sklinuje... potem jest ciekawie  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Bardzo mnie cieszy twoja wersja ze lisem j zna ceramike I to daje rade bo wlasnie sie martwilem ze bezaligatora sie nie obedzie przy porothermie...

----------


## zolw82

Ja też juz nabyłem aligatora takiego samego co Kamil, wyrwałem za za 380zl i odrazu zamówiłem nowe brzeszczoty za 200zl na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## zorro128

Do takich prac jak wasze lepszy aligator niż szablasta,brzeszczoty jeżeli macie ostre to nie ma sensu kupować nowych,ponieważ oryginalne Dewalt wytrzymują kilka lub nawet kilkanaście tysięcy cięć przy mądrym użytkowaniu czyli nie pchaniu na siłę...

----------


## Kamil_

Piła sprawuje się wyśmienicie....

Dzisiaj z rana ruszyły prace do przodu!
Na plac budowy powrócił mój ojciec (wreszcie ma trochę wolnego od pracy).
Naprawdę to był dobry dzień, który podbudował mnie, bo nie ukrywam, że samemu to gówno szło....

Budowa z Ytonga jest naprawdę super  :smile: 
Jak klocki lego...
Jeden smaruje, drugi przykłada pustak, poziomka, puk, puk następny  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Ladnie to wyglada, wrecz sterylnie :smile:  graty postepow. Kawak chalupy patrzac na ostatnie foto... ile klockow dzis ulozyliscie? Liczycie ile wam dziennie idzie a ile jak jestes solo?

----------


## Kamil_

Ciężko to liczyć, bo jak byłem sam układałem np pierwszą warstwę która wymaga bardzo dużo dokładności i ustawienia kątów itp.
Czyli jednym słowem kupe zabawy. Później na taką warstwę kolejną kładzie się w  mgnieniu oka  :smile: 

Więc liczenie nie jest miarodajne. A po drugie to nie wyścig, aby liczyć. Robimy tyle ile możemy. 
Budujemy z "doskoku" czasami jestem na budowie o 7 rano, czasami o 12. Więc dzienny wynik również byłby zaburzony. 


Co do sterylności to nie przesadzajmy, na sam koniec roboty ładnie pozamiatałem i poznosiłem docinki w jedno miejsce.
Raz na tydzień musimy robić takie prace, aby zachować wspomniany ład  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Witam w nowym sezonie

Bardzo ładnie to wygląda, czy mogę wiedzieć na co jest murowane dokładnie. Ja zakupiłem bloczki silikatowe na ściany działowe i i myślę raz na co to murować, dwa jaką techniką łączyć ze ścianami pozostałymi z pustaka ceramicznego. Klocki działowe 8cm.
Pozdrawiam
Ryś

PS W jeden opcji polecono, aby robić na standardową zaprawę z zakotwieniem prętem 6mm w ścianie z pustaka przez fugę??Tak to chyba najtaniej wyjdzie, ale czy oby?

----------


## sebcioc55

> PS W jeden opcji polecono, aby robić na standardową zaprawę z zakotwieniem prętem 6mm w ścianie z pustaka przez fugę??Tak to chyba najtaniej wyjdzie, ale czy oby?


możesz też naciąć flexem rowek i wtopić tam pręt w kleju.

----------


## zolw82

Murowane jest na cienką spoinę klejem ytong, łączniki są ze stali nierdzewnej dedykowane do ytonga.

----------


## Kamil_

zolw82 - zna temat jesteśmy w ścisłym kontakcie telefoniczno, meilowo, SMSowo, Facebookowo, i w realu  :big grin: 

Co się dzieje?
Majówka w święta nie pracowałem, bo nie będę harował jak wół...
Piwka też się napić trzeba.

No, ale coś tam w dni wolne podziałaliśmy z tatą  :smile: 
Kolejne 10 palet dojechało.
Stan na dzisiaj:

----------


## Kamil_

Nie ma czasu robić...
Ale coś tam małymi kroczkami idzie do przodu, od przyszłego tygodnia będę napiedzielał dzień noc trzeba podgonić.
Jest taki upał, że pracowałem dzisiaj i wczoraj od 4:30 do 10 i od 17-22  :smile: 

Oczywiście druty zatopione zaprawą cementową, a na to dopiero idzie klej  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Te druty na której warstwie? czy tylko na wysokosci okien?

----------


## Kamil_

Druty tylko pod przedostatnią warstwą otworów okiennych. Dłuższe o 60-80 cm niż otwór  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

Po co te druty na winklu? Czemu takie grube 6mm by stykło , 80cm za otwór też przesadzone.

----------


## micbarpia

jajmar lepiej dać za dużo niż za mało :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

> Po co te druty na winklu? Czemu takie grube 6mm by stykło , 80cm za otwór też przesadzone.


Równie dobrze zwykły styropian na ocieplenie fundamentów (zamiast XPS), najtańszy dysperbit i to jedna warstwa (zamiast Izoplastu i 3 warstw), beton B10 na chudziaka (nie B25), najtańszy Solbet też by starczył zamiast drogiego Ytonga :smile: 

Ja buduję dla siebie - nie na handel  :smile: 


Druty na winklu "dozbrojenie strefy podokiennej" dla okna narożnego  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Równie dobrze zwykły styropian na ocieplenie fundamentów (zamiast XPS), najtańszy dysperbit i to jedna warstwa (zamiast Izoplastu i 3 warstw), beton B10 na chudziaka (nie B25), najtańszy Solbet też by starczył zamiast drogiego Ytonga
> 
> Ja buduję dla siebie - nie na handel 
> 
> 
> Druty na winklu "dozbrojenie strefy podokiennej" dla okna narożnego


O  izolacjach nie pisałem, dawanie B25 zamiast B10 na chudziak nie ma żadnego sensu poza widzimisię inwestora , a Solbet czy Ytong to marketing.  

Druty takie pod oknem też sesnu nie mają a po narożnym wystarczy na końcach dać - ale rozumiem "dla siebie"  :wink:

----------


## kocbeat

> Druty takie pod oknem też sesnu nie mają a po narożnym wystarczy na końcach dać - ale rozumiem "dla siebie"


Bardzo się mylisz. Kiedyś nie dałem i tynk popękał od środka pod oknami. Od zewnątrz nie było widać bo styropian jest.

----------


## Kamil_

Na jaka wysokość robiliście otwory drzwiowe? Oczywiście licząc juz od paneli/kafli?
210? 205?

----------


## aiki

210

----------


## karster

Odpal sobie dowolny katalog i zobacz wymiary- bedziesz miał 100% pewności. Raczej jest to bliżej 205 niz 210  :wink:  ja robiłem na surowo (bez paneli 208, potem okładzina niecale 2cm i 2 cm na pianę da 204)
http://www.dre.pl/pl/home/ościeżnice

PS. Łatwiej dokleić pasek regipsu niż skuwac (robiłem tak na poddaszu bo otwory miałem 210, idealnie pasowało kłaść nadproża na klej prosto na pustaku którejś tam warstwy, przed tynkami na klej do suporeksu doklejałem paski regipsu co dało mi owe 2cm mniej a tynk ładnie wyrwnał).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

> Na jaka wysokość robiliście otwory drzwiowe? Oczywiście licząc juz od paneli/kafli?
> 210? 205?


211 - zrobiliśmy pod wikęd (TP lux)

----------


## walec7_7

Bardzo estetycznie wygląda ta Twoja budowa  :smile:  Praca wre i do przodu  :smile:  U mnie również okolice 210cm  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

No z tą estetyką powiedzmy jest OK, to w końcu budowa więc nie ma co szaleć  :smile: 


Powoli do przodu. Tata dołączył do mnie. Działamy od 4-5 nad ranem do 9-10 w zależności od upałów.
Później wieczorem 17-18 do 21-22  :smile: 

Dociąłem jeden otwór bramy garażowej. Mały błąd się wkradł miało być 52 cm, ale od zewnątrz więc odpad duży:






Pnie się w górę:

----------


## zolw82

Na przedostatnim zdjęciu ta Poziomica hybryda podpiera ścianę aby się nie wywróciła ?

----------


## Kamil_

Podwójna dokładność heh  :smile: 
A tak na serio miała walnięte "oczko" więc musiałem jakoś ją ratować...

Powolutku do przodu.  :smile: 
Praca rano jest naprawdę git...
Chłodno...
Od 4:30 dzisiaj działaliśmy z ojcem  :smile: 

Jutro chcę być o 4 już na budowie ciekawe czy się uda wstać...

----------


## Daniellos_

Mi też radzono nadproża na 210cm i tak zrobiłem, bo łatwiej coś dorobić jak wycinać. Potem zdążyłem już zapomnieć i położyłem na ściany płyty kg, w łazienkach płytki itd. No i teraz mam problem, bo trzeba kombinować. Tam gdzie kg to pół biedy bo można dosztukować i pomalować, ale tam gdzie są płytki to mam kłopot. Będę musiał robić szerszą listwę maskującą dla opaski drzwi na górze.

Spójrz do karty katalogowej skrzydeł, które Ci się podobają. Prawdopodobnie wysokość w świetle otworu to drzwi wewn. będzie wynosiła ok 200cm. Zrób 3cm większy licząc od finalnego poziomu podłogi w domu i będzie dobrze. Drzwi zewn będą miały wyższy otwór.

----------


## walec7_7

Przy murowaniu widać postępy każdego dnia, dodaje to motywacji  :smile:  Potem już tak fajnie nie jest  :big grin:  Porządek że hoho  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Witam

Ściany pną się do góry  :smile: . Oczywiście nie same. Tak przeglądam zdjęcia i nie widzę na chudym kielichów od rur kanalizacyjnych. 

Pozdrawiam
Ryś

----------


## aiki

Będzie wygódka jak za starych dobrych czasów.

----------


## Kamil_

Są tylko zlicowane z chudziakiem i nie rzucają się w oczy.
Tutaj je widać:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...uszamy!/page24

----------


## zolw82

Wrzucaj zdjęcia z dzisiaj !!!

----------


## Kamil_

Niestety nie udało się dokończyć dzisiaj murowania Ytongiem (bo jeszcze ostatnia warstwa ma być z H+H, który jest 5 cm wyższy).
Ale nie dużo zostało tylko kawałek z przodu, bo dalej są wysokie okna.
Słońce mocno paliło więc zakończyliśmy prace około 14, aby przyjechać o 17-18, ale na złość oberwanie chmury i deszcz... 
Dlatego już w domku siedzę i piję piwko  :smile: 

Tak wygląda plac budowy na dzień dzisiejszy:



Pojeździłem po hurtowniach. Kilka spraw  :smile: 
BricoMarche ma promocje na OSB 22 mm.
Cięcie na wymiar + 1 zł  super sprawa  :smile: 






Rozrysowane mam podciągi, w innych miejscach zastosuję kształtki wieńcowe Stropex (ceramika).
Są szerokie 60 cm więc pójdzie szybciej, są masywniejsze od keramzytowych oraz równiejsze... 
Niestety cena trochę kiepska około 27 zł sztuka za zewnętrzną i 19 wewnętrzna, ale dużo ich nie mam  :smile: 



Nadproża - hmmm....
Miałem wylewać sam, ale wpadły mi w oko fajne systemowe nadproża SOLBET:

Mają w ofercie 18 cm, które idealnie zrobią mi wnękę pod ciepły montaż rolety, muszę tylko projektanta zapytać czy spełnią normy obciążeń.
Na szczęście nie mam ich dużo, bo tylko mogę dać je w garażu oraz drzwiach, bo reszta ma być "nadprożo-podciągiem".



Drzwi wejściowe - temat rzeka!
Na ile robić otwór? Z moim prywatnym doradcą zołw82 ustaliliśmy, że co producent to inne wymiary. Jedne 208 inne nawet 212 cm... Oszaleć idzie!




Ogólnie to powiem Wam jestem zajebiście zadowolony.
Nabrałem doświadczenia w murowaniu, nie cuduję już do setnych milimetra, milimetr-dwa przyjmuję na klatę hehe (materiał też delikatnie gubi wymiary - ale naprawdę delikatnie zwłaszcza te z góry palety).
Ojciec dzielnie rano wstaje ze mną i dłubiemy od 4:30-5 do 8-10 w zależności od pogody oraz wieczorami.
Podziwiam go za to, bo jakby nie patrzeć jest co nosić i robić, pogoda nie rozpieszcza, ja cuduje jak to ojciec mówi "modlę się nad każdym pustakiem".
Ale za to systematyczność pozwoliła podgonić robotę do przodu co mnie motywuje do pracy!


A i jeszcze jedno, bym przedstawiciel firmy http://www.granord.pl/ posprawdzać wymiary stropu itp.
Ogólnie był pod wrażeniem moich prac... W sumie to jego wizyta nie była potrzebna, bo wszystko zrobiłem lepiej niż perfekt  :smile: 
Nawet Pani z działu obsługi,dzwoniła potwierdzić wysłanie oficjalnego projektu do akceptacji mówiła, że słyszała, iż naprawdę robimy konkret robotę  :smile: 
Co się dziwić, jak pewnie 99% ich klientów to firmy i deweloperzy, bo samorobów jest mało.
Z tego miejsca polecam firmę, powiem Wam, ze ten strop to strzał w 10! Nie dość, ze zadaję 100 pytań i dostaję odpowiedź w 10-20 min na meila z dokładnymi wyliczeniami (np. cofnięte nadproża pod ciepły montaż rolety lub chciałem przesunąć komin delikatnie w lewą stronę, na co projektant wyłapał od razu, ze nie mogę, bo będzie kolizja z belką od dachu) to jeszcze uzyskuję odpowiedzi na pytania konstrukcyjne, które tak na prawdę nie są po ich stronie.
Projekt stropu bezpłatnie bez zobowiązań razem z wyceną, za terivę musiałem zapłacić 1000 zł (teraz wiem niepotrzebnie). Koleś za przeliczenie mi nośności nadproży chciał też około 1200 zł, tutaj dostałem to za darmo.

----------


## sebcioc55

Granord jest spoko, sam strop też łatwiejszy do zrobienia bo mniej podpór trzeba. Z tymi kształtkami to trochę przesada, 27zł/szt ? Pewnie jeszcze mają z 30cm, więc na metr wyjdzie ponad 80zł! Zrób normalnie szalunek. Belki przy ścianie od wewnątrz oprzyj na jakiejś grubej desce albo belce przymocowanej do ściany i będzie gitara.

----------


## kocbeat

Albo zrób szalunek tracony z bloczków 5cm tak jak ja zrobiłem

----------


## Kamil_

Spokojnie, mają 60 cm nie jest tak tragicznie. 
Trzeba przyspieszyć prace na budowie. Jak pisałem nie pójdzie ich tak dużo  :smile:

----------


## zolw82

Kształtki fajne ale cena zabija, stropex wychodzi 45zł metr a betard keramzytowe płaciłem 20zł , ja wydalem na kształtki 900zl a ze strpexa poszlo by 2k. 

Za to panie z granord zrobił na mnie pozytywne wrażenie, naprawdę rzeczowe podejście do tematu.

----------


## karster

OSB kupowałem w lokalnym sklepie po 71zł/sztuka 22mm. Żadne markety z ich promocjami się nie zbliżyły chociaż castorama np miała znacznie nizsze ceny niz te tutaj pokazane.

Też chciałem dać stropexa ale w wielu miejscach mam kombinacje no i cena...
Jak cena nie gra roli to weź sobie filigran. Nie narobisz się za wiele. Jest też smart z okolic Poznania.

Nadproża z solbetu kuszą. U mnie nikt nie miał na stanie. Teraz jest mega ruch w budowlance to i może składy bardziej zaopatrzone.

PS. Z osb jakby nie bylo i tak trzeba trochę się napracować by było rowno i nic nie wypchnęło. Duże podciągi robiłem jednak z desek ale ten nad garazem, tzn nadproze nad bramą niecałe 5mb był od zewnątrz z osb. No i nie wyszedł idealnie. Jak cała chałupa zresztą.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Smart 25 tys wiec odpada...
Kształtek pójdzie mało więc nie jest źle.
W sumie nie ma co na sile szukać oszczędności bo czas goni bardzo...
Trzeba szukać rozwiązań które przyspieszą prace.
Stropex jest szeroki to jego główny plus  :smile: 

OSB taniej niż 92 zł nie znalazłem nigdzie... 
Wszystko drożeje... oj wszystko  :sad: 
A tutaj tną na wymiar można od razu skręcać...

----------


## zolw82

Osb 22 w grudniu casto kosztowala bez zadnej promocji 76zl a teraz to za tyle jest 18mm a 96zl 22mm

----------


## agb

Przerzucając sobie ostatnio wiadomości na telefonie czytałem, że ze wszystkich materiałów budowlanych, właśnie OSB poszły najbardziej do góry. 

Nawet na szybko znalazłem.



> Ceny materiałów budowlanych wzrosły w 19 grupach towarowych, rekordowo w marcu zdrożała płyta OSB - o 34,5 proc.


https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Ros...h-4102095.html

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Rury były  :smile: . Co do wieńca to ja miałem w projekcie szalowanie, ale zastosowałem też kształtki, wszędzie gdzie się dało, a w kilku miejscach się nie dało  :sad: .
Tam masz okno narożne jak widzę na tym zrzucie. Też mam takie.
Ja kupiłem 2m3 desek szalunkowych w tartaku. Na wszystkie szalunki nastarczyło, wieniec potem na ściance kolankowej można też z pozbijanych blatów ogarnąć, jest prawie na gotowe.
A i dechy teraz przydały się jak jest więźba jako podłoga strychowa, do prac kominowych i na wysokości, jako blaty na rusztowania.Wielokrotny użytek.
Płytami OSB szalowałem tylko biegi pod schody betonowane razem ze stropem. Drogie te płyty, ale każdy robi zgodnie z głosem wewnętrznym. I tak i tak będzie dobrze.

Zdrowia
R.

----------


## MMark.

Ściany, już nie mogę się doczekać u siebie jak będą rosły. Masz ytonga to pewnie robota idzie bez niepotrzebnego denerwowania się że jakieś to krzywe....

----------


## walec7_7

Ależ Ci to rośnie. Gratulacje  :smile:  Ja etap instalacji więc muszę się do Ciebie odezwać  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Słabo coś bo czasu brak...
Ale przyspieszy niebawem bo ogarniam tak, aby mieć wreszcie pełne dniówki na budowie...

----------


## Kamil_

Ostatnio nie dawałem zdjęć...
Mam przyłącze gazu:






Powoli kończymy murowanie ścian nośnych zewnętrznych:






I mała awaria ostrza (za mocno cisnąłem), mam nadzieję, że spaw wytrzyma:

----------


## voopeem

Byle do przodu  :smile:  Też będziemy budować Srebrzyki (2 G2), ale niestety jesteśmy dopiero na etapie składania dokumentacji. Powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Dzisiaj dla odmiany filmik  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ja pierdziele, ale zboczeniec  :big grin:  W sumie jak ma się dostęp do takich maszyek to czemu bi ich nie wykorzystać. Super Ci się będzie z tym później pracowało. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Lubię dłubać w garażu więc sprzęt jest potrzebny. Dlatego też oprócz garażu dwustanowiskowego, za domem stanie ten duży trzystanowiskowy  :smile: 
W zeszłym roku powiedziałem dość - nie będę się wiecznie chodził i prosił tokarza o łaskę, aby mi czasami coś podtoczył w 10 minut i kasował mnie 50 zł  :smile:  Zainwestowałem w swoją i nie wiem jak bez niej żyłem, bo korzystam z niej prawie codziennie.


Do całości dokupiłem przecinarkę taśmową, aby w bloku nie ciąć gumówkami, bo robi to dużo hałasu no i generuje iskry:






Zajmuję się również produkcją układów zapłonowych głównie do polskich motocykli WSK, dlatego wszystko się przydaje.
Dokupiłem również wiertarko-frezarkę oraz prasę 20T  :big grin: 





W 2014 roku brałem udział w rajdzie ZŁOMBOL i wybrałem się w ALPY na właśnie takiej WSK 175 jadąc w mega deszcz i walcząc z własnymi słabościami  :smile:  Ogólnie wyprawa MEGA!







W 2016 roku Żukiem pojechaliśmy na Sycylię i do Albanii  :big grin:  http://www.zuk-kazik.pl/zlombol-2016-fotorelacja/


Aaaa co do zboczeńca to zobacz to: http://www.zuk-kazik.pl/kompleksowy-remont-nadwozia/   na resztę remontu czyli blacharkę dopiero po wybudowaniu domu czas  :smile:

----------


## karster

Szacunek! To kiedy napijemy się wódki? Ja przy Tobie to próżny kowalskie jestem no ale "pare" osób na świecie pije różne smaczne alkohole dzięki mojej elektronice w kolumnach   :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Wódkę to pił będę jak zalejemy strop...
Czyli nie szybko heh  :smile: 


Od jutra jak pogoda dopisze ruszam z ojcem ostro do przodu...
Mam nadzieje że się uda wyrobić z pracą. Ogólnie to nie biorę nowych zleceń bo chciałbym wreszcie pchnąć budowę do przodu...

----------


## coachu13

Ile taka tokareczka ?

----------


## Kamil_

Tutaj: http://allegro.pl/tokarka-uniwersaln...377168739.html

Jak się zadzwoni to trochę taniej można wyrwać  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

filmik fajny  :smile:  wrzucaj więcej  :smile: 
ale ten złombol to mega  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

I jak na złość deszcz...

Organizuję materiał.
Kupiłem extra sklejkę szalunkową (112 zł płyta).
Do tego wizyta w tartaku kantówka 80x80 + łaty z odpadów  :smile: 
Wkręty i organizery do tego też gotowe....

----------


## niczki55

trzymam kciuki

----------


## Kamil_

Dwa nadproża zalane...
Beton z worka konstrukcyjny B30 firmy Dublet  :smile: 
Sklejka szalunkowa strzał w 10tkę. Dużo bardziej sztywna niż OSB i gładka. 
Nadproże okienne docieplone 5 cm XPS  :smile: 
Ostatnia warstwa z H+H (pisałem o tym, chciałem zyskać 5 cm dodatkowej wysokości). Jak ktoś mi jeszcze raz powie, że Ytong ma dobry marketing dlatego jest droższy to wyśmieję w twarz.
Nie wiem po co w H+H te łapki do przenoszenia jak przy murowaniu trzeba tego bloczka wrzucić bo nie mają wnęki na rękę od góry.
Miałem glanc nówkę paletę z folią nieuszkodzoną, podczas wyciągania bloczków po prostu nie odchodzą jednolicie i prawie w każdym jakiś róg się wykruszył.
A na sam koniec dodam, że mniejszy wymiar Ytonga ma duży plus - jest lżejszy i lepiej się układa.

Z ciekawostek to miałem mały wypadek wczoraj na budowie. Podczas robienia szalunku postawiłem łatę (poziomnicę 200 cm) na ścianie. Zawiał wiatr i.... podczas pomiaru wysokości stempla poziomnica spadła mi na łeb uderzając rozcięła mi delikatnie (2 cm) okolice łuku brwiowego.
Przez chwilę to biało mi się zrobiło przed oczami. Na szczęście mama przybyła z pomocą i obyło się bez szwów przy pomocy takich specjalnych plastrów ściągających ranę.
W głowie do dzisiaj mi się sieje heh, a każdy ruch twarzą daje znać i przypomina o urazie.
Trzeba uważać na wszystko!
Oczywiście działałem z ojcem - co bardzo przyśpieszyło prace.

----------


## karster

Ehh, fajna robota, miło powspominać te dawne, dobre czasy  :big grin:  Teraz już powili zaczynam się nastawiać na tryb "dzień zleciał a efektu prac nie widać"

PS. Znalazłem spuszczele u siebie na budowie  :sad:  Czytam czym to wytępić i na przyszłość zabezpieczyć. 
http://www.forum.obud.pl/viewtopic.p...&t=19&start=50
Robale spadają z jętki - widać im się tam nie podoba bo jest za ciepło (dach nieocieplony więc spokojnie w słońcu bywa ok 50'C pod papą) Drewno z tartaku, "impregnowane zanurzeniowo" a otwory i rozmiary robali świadczą o tym, że przyjechały z drewnem do mnie  :sad:  

Następnym razem kupił bym drewno suszone! Polecam każdemu dołożyć kika tys do suszonego drewna i impregrowanego ciśnieniowo. 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Niezłe te chmury.

----------


## chilli banana

Karol, dobrze, że plaster dał radę, będzie pamiątka po budowie..
chmury faktycznie niesamowite, ale te nadproża jak ładnie zalane  :yes: 
spuszczeli współczuję, da się tego pozbyć?

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś z rana dzień organizacyjny.
Z racji, że byłem sam to zrobiłem porządki na działce.
Wykosiłem trawę do końca, ułożyłem palety i część "pierdolnika" z różnego rodzaju odpadami posegregowałem i naszykowałem do utylizacji.

No i najważniejsze, rozszalowałem nadproża i polałem wodą.
Dla mnie wyszło idealnie  :smile: 

Różowe nadproża dodają charakteru  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Piękna robota !!!  Jak zawsze czyściutko i równiutko.

Te różowiutkie nadproża faktycznie smaczku dodają haha  :tongue:   Xps-a dawałeś dla zmniejszenia mostków czy będą rolety ??

----------


## Kamil_

W sumie jedno i drugie  :smile: 
Będą rolety dlatego dociepliłem nadproże, aby zlikwidować mostek termiczny  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Przy roletach to wiadomo.... Ja zastanawiałem się czy dawać coś takiego w przypadku braku rolet , ale ja się rozejrzałem to chyba mało kto tak robi....
Kurcze wszyscy te rolety montują a my jakoś nie hmmm....

----------


## Kamil_

Bez sensu dawać jak nie będzie rolety, przecież tam będzie 20 cm ocieplenia elewacyjnego.

----------


## _arek_

Tak sobie tylko myślałem, że np zawsze to lepiej np 25 niż 20cm w miejscu z wielkim kawałem betonu  :big grin:  

Jak tak dalej będziesz pomykał z robotą to mnie przegnoisz  :yes:  Ja już walczę chyba z miesiąc z deskami na szalunku wieńca i końca nie widać. Najgorsze to te niby wszystkie pierdoły - czasopożeracze...

Teraz na 100% wolałbym dopłacić do jakiś płyt OSB albo innych, ale przynajmniej wszystko proste a nie powykręcane w każdą stronę jak deski no i nie trzeba tego zbijać tylko tniesz na wymiar i heja.

----------


## walec7_7

Elegancko ta Twoja budowa wygląda  :big tongue:  Można popaść w kompleksy  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Bez kitu, nawet niebo na twoich fotkach wyglada jak z katalogu TUI  :big tongue:  chyba jakies fotomontaze :tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Taaa na stówe ściany w photoshopie poprawiane  :big lol:

----------


## zolw82

> Taaa na stówe ściany w photoshopie poprawiane


Tu go masz, sciany wczesnie wyglądały tak 


A tak na marginesie ja tu widze fuszerę, 
Dlaczego przy otworze okiennym na ostatnim zdjeciu po lewej stronie są wklejone skrawki po 5cm ytonga ? W dodatku widac otwory po uchwytach, dla mnie lipa, skoro wiedziałeś ze tam bedzie docinania krawędź otworu okiennego trzebabyło zrobic tak aby po odcięciu nadatku było min 25cm bloczka .

----------


## micbarpia

I palety tez troche krzywo poustawiane... :tongue:

----------


## zolw82

Palety stawiał akurat pan Wojtek z hurtowni, on co do stopnia stawia żeby było równo.

----------


## Kamil_

Dwa bloczki tak wyszły  :smile: 
W uchwyty przyjdzie klej wymieszany z pyłem Ytonga więc śladu nie będzie.
Budowałem od lewej do prawej - leciało jak wyszło  :smile: 
Nie uważam tego za fuszerkę....


Popatrzcie na fotki budowy zolw82 - ten to dopiero ma pordolca - ściany tak wyszlifowane, że tynku można dawać 3 mm  :smile: 



Znowu odbiegamy od tematu  :smile: 
Dzisiaj pierwsza warstwa sciany działowej na klatce poszła - jutro cisnę dalej.

----------


## karster

Stawiasz działowki przed stropem? Zwykle robi się to jako ostatnie elementy murowane bo inaczej wielokrotnie będą mogły przeszkadzać, ale każda budowa jest inna...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Muszę do czegoś złapać szalunek schodów, dlatego muszę wybudować ścianę.
Dodatkowo będę zalewał trzpienie, wiec chce je związać ze ścianką. Jeden trzpień musi mieć wpuszczone nadproże drzwiowe w siebie wiec też musi mieć kawałek ścianki  :smile: 

Na szczęście mam fajny strop, który nie wymaga tylu stempli  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Panowie mam pytanie...
Jak to jest z izolacją tych trzpieni (rdzeni).
Wiadomo pod Ytonga jest kładziona izolacja pozioma (plastpapa).
A co z tymi trzpieniami?  Odciąć tą izolację? Czy nałożyć na zakład?

----------


## micbarpia

Nie wiem czy w przypadku ytonga jest jakos inaczej niz z innymi materialami ale izolacje pozioma pod trzpienie tez.sie kladzie. Widac na filmikach u Lukasza Budowlanca...

----------


## _arek_

Ja u siebie pod 2 słupami/trzpieniami od podciągu mam normalnie papę taką jak pod ścianami. Gdzieś tam kiedyś o oko mi się obiło że tak nie powinno sie robić no ale... Chyba nic przez to się nie zawali  :wink:

----------


## zolw82

Łukasz budowlaniec to nie ekspert budowlany tylko taki sam samorób jak my, z każdą budową uczy się czegoś nowego, nie wiem dlaczego ludzie biorą go za guru, jak Teriva z podciągami go  przerosła, do czego sam się przyznał wypowiadając słowa do kawy że teraz będzie unikał wykonywania takiego stropu.

----------


## kocbeat

Jak wzięli się za dom z prawdziwego zdarzenia to coś nie idzie. A tak to tylko fundament i parę metrów ściany robili.
A odnośnie papy do zrób pod każdym slupem, kominem, schodami i ścianami. Unikniesz przez to podciąganiu kapilarnemu. Pewien stary murarz mi tak mówił nawet jak dom stoi na suchym piasku.

----------


## Kamil_

Ano właśnie tak to jest z tym budowaniem.
Ja mam sporo podciągów, podcieni, cofniętych ścian, zakamarków...
No, ale buduję dom, nie stodołę kwadratową  :smile:  Dlatego to trochę trwa....

Co u mnie?
Od poniedziałku ruszamy ostro z robotą.
Ojciec urlop zaczyna, ja też ułożyłem zlecenia tak, aby nigdzie nie jeździć tylko cisnąć robotę do przodu  :smile: 
Kobitę z dzieckiem wysyłam na wakacje do teściowej na tydzień.
100% oddajemy się budowie!
W drugim tygodniu do pomocy wpadnie Andrzej (teściu). Układanie stropu, zbrojenia - mam nadzieję, że prace pchniemy, bo chciałbym ten strop już mieć zalany  :smile: 



W związku z powyższym dzisiaj zabrałem się za porządki na budowie.
Na początek poszedł mauzer, który trochę mi zakwitł  :smile: 












Później moja "studnia". Obok mnie buduje się dom, kręci się już tam kilka osób, trzeba prowizorki poprawić i ukryć np pompę do wody  :smile: 










Tutaj zdjęcia ścianki działowej, która konieczna jest, aby przygotować szalunek do klatki schodowej:










No i reszta budowy oraz 3 nadproża które udało się wylać  :smile: 























Muszę kupić jakąś szlifierkę mimośrodową czy coś, aby wyrównać moje "zaprawki" na ścianie bo tarcie ręczne długo idzie i męczy strasznie.
Tak wiem, wiem, bez sensu robota, ale ma być PRO  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

A mam jeszcze foto zbrojenia nadproża  :smile: 
Jak widać system dystansów sprawuje się idealnie.

----------


## zolw82

Kup tzw. Żyrafę, przyda sie pózniej do gładzi.

----------


## aiki

> Kup tzw. Żyrafę, przyda sie pózniej do gładzi.


To samo miałem napisać. Styropian też się dobrze szlifuje.

----------


## Kamil_

Macie jakieś godne polecenia te żyrafy???


P.S - codzienne oglądanie ogłoszeń olx oprócz aligatora w super cenie, dało mi dziś 36 ramek warszawskich + 8 podstaw + 4 wzmocnienia  :smile: 
Ramki jak nowe  :smile: 
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/rusztowani...8-IDwAquP.html
Właśnie wróciłem - jutro by nie było  :smile: 
Dałem 800 zł będzie można bezpiecznie kurować komin i wciągać belki  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> 


nie wierzę – ty nawet rękawiczki masz czyste  :jaw drop:  

ładnie zjechałeś z ceną tego rusztowania  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Łukasz budowlaniec to nie ekspert budowlany tylko taki sam samorób jak my, z każdą budową uczy się czegoś nowego, nie wiem dlaczego ludzie biorą go za guru, jak Teriva z podciągami go  przerosła, do czego sam się przyznał wypowiadając słowa do kawy że teraz będzie unikał wykonywania takiego stropu.


Też nie rozumiem tej fascynacji. Fakt, że można coś podpatrzeć na ułatwienie jakiegoś zadania, ale nie jest jakaś wyrocznią. Może coś się zmieniło, bo zajrzałem tam tylko raz jakiś czas temu.

----------


## Daniellos_

> nie wierzę – ty nawet rękawiczki masz czyste  
> 
> ładnie zjechałeś z ceną tego rusztowania


Kamil ma specjalną parę zakładaną do zdjęć  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Widzę zazdrość przemawia więc jest dobrze  :smile: 
Rękawice zmieniam często, bo szybko się zużywają bo to takie "jednorazówki"  :smile: 
Akurat przy robieniu szalunków jakoś mega się nie brudzą - gorzej po  :smile: 


Jutro muszę zorganizować jakieś blaty na te rusztowania. 
Pewnie zbuduję coś z desek, bo aluminiowe na aukcjach są drogie  :sad:

----------


## chilli banana

@Kamil ta zazdrość to do mnie? Bo nie zrozumialam chyba

----------


## chilli banana

Ucięło mi pół wypowiedzi.. Kamil ja ci rękawic nie zazdroszczę
Podziwiam za porządek  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

chilli banana, spokojnie miało być to do Daniellos_'a  :smile: 
Ukąśliwości mile wskazane  :big grin: 

Co do porządku to naprawdę można się doczepić dużo rzeczy, ale jak to jest budowa nie gotowy salon  :smile: 


I nie róbmy znowu off topic'u  :smile:

----------


## chilli banana

> chilli banana, spokojnie miało być to do Daniellos_'a 
> Ukąśliwości mile wskazane 
> 
> Co do porządku to naprawdę można się doczepić dużo rzeczy, ale jak to jest budowa nie gotowy salon 
> 
> 
> I nie róbmy znowu off topic'u


spoko luz, ucinało moje wypowiedzi jak przez telefon pisałam 
masakra z tym forum

żeby nie było OT - elegancko zazbrojone nadproże
mamy takie same dystanse  :wink: 
też zamierzamy jakoś na czasie strop lać, tyle że mnie mąż na urlop do teściowej nie wysyła  :big lol:

----------


## Kamil_

No i tak zachwalaliście naszą pracę i porządek, że mamy dniówkę w plecy i rozpierdziel mały...
Jeszcze 1 cm bym przebolał z trudem bo trudem.... Ale 3.5 cm oj nie....

Zresztą z tego powodu nakręciłem film:

----------


## zolw82

Dobrze ze się szybko zorientowałeś bo jutro musiałbyś zaakceptować tą 3,5cm wtopę !

----------


## karster

Jest na to sposób na przyszłość. Końcówki lat, ktore wystwawały za szalunek luzem wystarczy skręcić dodatkowymi poprzeczkami/ latami. Wtedy będą one uniemożliwiały ewentualne rozszerzenie szalunku.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Nic by to nie dało, bo szalunek się nie rozkręcił tylko wypchało słabo wzmocnionym narożnikiem  :smile: 
Zresztą teraz patrząc to było logiczne.

Nauka kosztuje, wnioski wyciągnięte jutro naprawimy błąd  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ten się nie myli co nic nie robi  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Błąd naprawiony  :smile: 
Nie drgnął nawet 0.5 mm  :smile: 





















I znowu deszcz nas pogonił... 
Aj....  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Zdarza się, każdy uczy się na własnych błędach. Niestety tak bywa  :smile:  Ale zrobione już i po krzyku  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Dobrze ze udalo sie poprawic I nie ma sladu bledow...to daje jeszcze wiekszegi kopa do pracy I wiary we wlasne umiejetnosci

----------


## Kamil_

Dzisiaj działaliśmy z kolejnym trzpieniem, aby było trudniej to jeszcze z niego nadproże wychodzi  :smile: 
Masakra ile to z tym zabawy jest....
Nauczeni pokory, tym razem konkret szalunek  :smile: 

Pogoda w w kratkę, 30 minut ulewa, później słońce, znowu ulewa, znowu słońce....

----------


## zolw82

:jaw drop:

----------


## Kamil_

Dziś kolejne nadproże:

----------


## chilli banana

bardzo elegancko ci to wychodzi, nie ma ani jednego najmniejszego pęknięcia chyba
nie chcesz zmienić fachu? w tym drugim dziale, niesamorobów ludzie piszą, że firmy kasuję teraz po 100k+ za SSO  :wink: 
swoją drogą ile kasy człowiek zaoszczędzi  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamil_

Mi wyceniali robociznę bez dachu na 55-75 tys  :smile: 
Rok temu kilka firm wyceniało... I rozrzut był mniej więcej taki.
Ogólnie to ja jestem za dokładny na takie rzeczy. I tak trochę odpuściłem, ale "pierdolec" zostaje i nie da się go uleczyć hehe  :big grin: 
Najlepsze jest to, że ostatnio podjechał do nas gość, żebym dał mu wizytówkę, bo on dużo w życiu widział i mu budowała dobra firma, ale to co on widzi u mnie to po prostu miażdży system. A docinanymi na wymiar otworami to po prostu był w szoku!

A jak już jesteśmy przy firmach....
Znajomemu buduje firma, zaczęli jakieś 3-4 tyg temu. Mury zrobili w 1 dzień  :big grin: 
Byłem na miejscu po prostu szczena mi opadła!
Tak to jest jak się bierze firmę, która wykonuje usługę z materiałem.
A mówili mu, będzie Pan miał Ytong, bloczki betard itp...

Strach pomyśleć jak zaczną robić elektrykę, hydraulikę  :smile: 
Zdjęcia w inną ramkę, aby nie było, że moje hehe  :big grin: 

Oj czuję ostrą dyskusję.

----------


## aiki

OT. Ostatnio szwagier gada, że na YouTube oglądają wyprawę gdzieś tam żukiem. To chyba o Tobie było bo na pytanie - niebieski blaszak? - potwierdził.

----------


## Kamil_

Niebieski tez z Wrocławia, ale nie mój Żuk Kazik.
Pewnie mówił o „Żukiem przez świat”. Już kilka osób nas pomyliło  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ach jooo.

----------


## chilli banana

ja pierdziu Kamil, słów brak  :jaw drop: 
ja wiem, że my mamy syf na budowie, ale biorę poprawkę na to, że mąż sam robi, po pracy, do tego 3 dzieci, więc czasu brak na wszystko..
jakbym miała płacić za taki syf, to bym chyba pierwszego dnia pogoniła
a znajomy co? cieszy się, że mu szybko budują?
poleciłby fachowców pewnie, co?
dziury się przykryje co nie :roll eyes:  
tylko lepiej niech innych "fachowców" do ocieplania i tynków weźmie..

----------


## micbarpia

Apropos firmy ze zdjec...'panie I tak tynk na to pojdzie...kto by sie przejmowal... od 20 lat tak robimy I nikt  nie narzeka  :smile: '

----------


## kocbeat

Tylko nie zdejmować rusztowania zanim tapeta pójdzie i będzie pan zadowolony

----------


## walec7_7

Kurczę, jak to u Ciebie mistrzowsko wygląda. Zazdroszczę, u mnie tak pięknie nie było, ale dużo lepiej niż na załączonych zdjęciach wyżej  :big tongue:

----------


## _arek_

Wiadomo że sami staramy sie jak najlepiej ale niestety czasem też coś nie wyjdzie  bo wiadomo czasem robi się to pierwszy raz w życiu. Najważniejsze że się staramy jak najlepiej umiemy i nie placimy za paproctwo duuużej $$. 

Ja myślałen że miałem kiepski Ytong ale tu to jakaś masakra !!

----------


## aiki

to nie Ytong. Nie ta wysokość bloczka

----------


## ufbufkruf

> Apropos firmy ze zdjec...'panie I tak tynk na to pojdzie...kto by sie przejmowal... od 20 lat tak robimy I nikt  nie narzeka '

----------


## Kamil_

Jemu wybudowali z jakiegoś TERMOBET czy innego wynalazku  :smile: 


Dobra odbiegamy od tematu!
Nowy tydzień rusza, trzeba cisnąć dalej z robotą.

----------


## karster

O tak, posadzki schną to czas znaleźć tanią dachówkę (koramic alegra 9) +okna dachowe fakro + schody strychowe +rynny + wykonczenie deski czolowej + dokończyć komin + skonfigurowac alarm + dokończyć WM + zabezpieczyć więźbe przed spuszczelami (tzn wytruć je bo już są) i kurna jeszcze wełnę na ocieplenie wybrać. 

Ehh chyba za dużo zaplanowałem na ten tydzień  :sad:  samo szukanie informacji co kupić mnie wykancza. Potem pytanie gdzie to kupić/ za ile a dopiero na koncu jak to zamontować. Czasami chciało by się mieć jakąś pomoc (doradcy + wykonawcy) ale takie fotki jak te ostatnie, które wrzuciłeś dodają siły samorobom  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Plany, planami, a życie znowu zweryfikowało postępy...
DESZCZ, deszcz....
I stoimy z robotą...


Zamówiłem strzemiona:

----------


## Laczak

Te najwieksze gdzie będą? Jaki mają wymiar?

----------


## Kamil_

65 cm x 19 cm - podciąg nad bramą garażową  :smile: 
Tam dojdzie jeszcze taki łącznik w połowie, albo drugie strzemionko zobaczę jak to ze stabilnością tego:

----------


## zolw82

a po co pręty w połowie wysokości tego podciągu ? tam jest martwa strefa , na dole pręty się rozciągają a na górze ściskają , nie widzialem jeszcze zbrojenia srodkiem, ja mam podciąg tez 65cm wysoki i az 8m dlugi i mam 6x22mm dolemi tylko 2x14mm gorą zbrojenia. Co konstruktor to inna bajka. 

ale strzemionka świecą się jakby były ze srebra .

----------


## Kamil_

Z tego co słyszałem, te środkowe pręty są tylko po to, aby usztywnić konstrukcję bo by się zagięły strzemionka przy zalewaniu betonem.

----------


## aiki

A to nie są czasami pręty od wieńca?.
Dobra rada - wiąż tą belkę już w szalunku do połowy zrobionym bo nie wtargasz tego na górę.

----------


## zolw82

Święta racja, ja wszystkie zbrojenia kręciłem na murze, z uwagi że wszystko robię w pojedynkę wrzucałem po jednym pręcie na wieniec czy szalunek podciągu i wiązałem jak ten świstak.

Choć nauczyłem się tego na własnym błędzie, po skręceniu zbrojenia więca na ziemi składającego się z 4 prętów fi14 i długości 12m każdy, potem nie miał mi kto pomóc to wrzucić i sam metodą podstawiania palet i innych dostępnych cudów wtargałem zbrojenie na 3m ścianę, pierwszy i ostatni raz.

----------


## karster

Belkę nad wjazdem do garażu ukręciłem z tatą na stropie, na 4 krzesłach plastikowych 0,5metra obok szalunku. Miała ona ok 6mb, 4x fi20, pełno strzemion 20x14 podwójnych (jakoś sie to nazywa fachowo, czteroramienne czy coś) no i gorą były chyba 4x16. Do tego właśnie w srodku (nieco powyżej) przechodził wieniec ale to już nawet nie przez całośc tylko po ok 1,5metra w kazdym narożniku.
Byo ciężko to wrzucić do szalunki ale po kolei, krzesla się odstawiło, zbrojenie przysunęło a na końcu już było z górki.

PSn fajny to był etap...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Strop dojechał  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Kamil co jest? Jakiś ytong u Ciebie naebany stoi?

----------


## Kamil_

W taką pogodę to tylko pić i krzywo stać  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Nareszcie słońce!
Aż nas przypiekło dziś...


Zakupione rusztowania strzał w dziesiątkę, do tego dokupiłem w lokalnym tartaku deskę 4 cm grubą 40 cm szeroką i jest bajeczka  :wink: 
Murowanie prawie skończone, zostało dociąć otwory, wylać nadproża oraz słupy i będę mocował kształtki  :smile: 
Czyli pewnie jeszcze z tydzień  :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

Kolejne dwa trzpienie zalane  :smile:

----------


## zolw82

Gratuluję wytrwałości, bo przy dzisiejsżej temperaturze szło wyzionąć ducha.

----------


## walec7_7

Coraz lepiej Ci idzie  :smile:  Jak już wrzucisz ten strop to będzie super! Ja też mogłem zalewać trzpienie od razu. To sobie wymyśliłem że wszystko zaleje z wieńcem. Dwa razy więcej roboty i dużo więcej desek poszło. A i tak nie wyszło idealnie. 
Gratulacje wytrwałości w takim upale jest co robić  :smile:

----------


## Jabolek

Nie myślałeś nad powiększeniem wjazdu do garażu do 5m?

Mega robota, w porównaniu z moja budową to ja nalezę do partaczy  :sad:  U mnie krzywo nie równo itp ehh no nic powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## ovner

Strop to Granord? będziesz go układać na poduszce betonowej czy na gotowych kształtkach ?

----------


## Kamil_

Dwa auta i tak nie będą tam wjeżdżały, a 4,85 m w zupełności wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Jabolowi raczej pewnie chodzilo o to ze nie warto robic niestandardowych wymiarow. Wiem ze sa bramy 5 a nie wiem czy sa 485. Przemysl jeszcze, najlepiej abys na tym etapie mial juz wdtepnie wybrana brame

----------


## karster

To chyba nie jest problem. Ja mam chyba 4,8m albo właśnie cos ok 4,85 i cena raczej standard, zdaje sie cos ok5,5kzl.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Kamil masz już wybrane co dajesz jako krycie wstępne dachu ? Deski czy membrana ? Jak membrana to co jest twoim "faworytem" ? Ja jak zwykle w czarnej d..., bo jakiś zwyczaj głupi mamy od początku i lecimy etapami na bierząco. No i z wiązarami nam sie ponad miesiąc wcześniej pojawią a tu nic na dach ni mamy  :roll eyes:

----------


## Jabolek

Szpilki robisz z pręta m8 czy m10?

----------


## Kamil_

Szpilki M10. Kupuj na Allegro polowe taniej niż w hurtowniach...

Co do dachu to sam nie wiem.
Na dechy mnie nie stać, a z drugiej strony jak mam żałować kiedyś to człowiek głupieje.
Jakaś porządna membranę chciałem.
Planuje pianę dać wiec chyba deski tez odpadają...

Na chwile obecna cały mózg skupia się na stropie heh

----------


## aiki

Membrana może iść na dechy.

----------


## agb

Może, tylko po co? Nie trafia do mnie idea deskowania pod membranę.

----------


## aiki

Do mnie nie trafia membrana. Jakoś tak mi sie kojarzy z czymś co ma być szybko niekoniecznie dobrze.

----------


## agb

> Do mnie nie trafia membrana. Jakoś tak mi sie kojarzy z czymś co ma być szybko niekoniecznie dobrze.


Mi też. Więc albo szybko i tanio - membrana, albo jak deskowanie to i papa.

----------


## Kamil_

Dla mnie deskowanie + papa (pewnie podwójnie, aby były zakłady) to przerost formy nad treścią...
Dodatkowe obciążenie dachu, dodatkowa robocizna, to po co dawać tą dachówkę dla ozdoby???

Nie mówię u najtańszej membranie deweloperskiej.
U mnie pewnie się skończy na jakieś porządnej membranie + piana zamiast wełny.


My tu gadu gadu, a robota na budowie nie idzie.
Upały takie, ze na tej mojej pustyni w środku pola po prostu nie da się wytrzymać.

----------


## kocbeat

Ja zawsze mieszkałem w domu gdzie była membrana z latami plus blachodachowka i nic się nie działo. Teraz też położyłem membranę i łaty, zostało blachę przykręcić ale od jutra zaczynam.

----------


## agb

Spoko, dyskusji papa vs membrana były już dziesiątki. Nie ma co tego powtarzać. Chodzi tylko o to, że jak deski to nie membrana. Tym bardziej, że dobra membrana nie będzie znacznie tańsza od papy.

----------


## bcgarage

Nie lepiej dać membranę na krokwie, później "kontrłate" o wymiarach krokwi o wysokości 3-4cm, na to deskowanie, papa, kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka? Wentylacja desek będzie, piana nie dochodzi do desek. Ja tak u siebie będę robił

----------


## Jabolek

Myślałem o podobnym rozwiązaniu u Siebie, jednakże mając na uwadze koszt deskowania na dachu 270m2 i nie będąc przekonanym do jego zalet uznałem to bez sensu.

----------


## agb

> Nie lepiej dać membranę na krokwie, później "kontrłate" o wymiarach krokwi o wysokości 3-4cm, na to deskowanie, papa, kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka? Wentylacja desek będzie, piana nie dochodzi do desek. Ja tak u siebie będę robił


To już zdecydowanie nie jest tanie rozwiązanie  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

W pierwszym momencie myslalem ze to post z cyklu: lata na to membrana potem znowu lata kontrlata dachowka znowu membrana itd... I ze dla jaj piszesz :smile: jestem zaskoczony ze tak sie robi ale to moze byc warte przemyslenia

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czasami robi się tak od środka. Do deskowania nabijasz łate i na to membrana paropszepuszczalna. Ma to wykluczyć możliwość zapchania szczeliny wentylacyjnej wata.

----------


## Kamil_

> Nie lepiej dać membranę na krokwie, później "kontrłate" o wymiarach krokwi o wysokości 3-4cm, na to deskowanie, papa, kontrłaty, łaty i dachówka? Wentylacja desek będzie, piana nie dochodzi do desek. Ja tak u siebie będę robił


Przecież to rozwiązanie to majątek! 
Taa i najlepiej jeszcze przed dachówką dać blachodachówkę i może od razu karpiówkę przed docelową dachówką  :smile: 
Dajcie spokój....

----------


## agb

A Ty pewnie myślałeś, że pod dachówkę by miała iść zwykła papa, a nie gont bitumiczny?  :big grin:

----------


## bcgarage

Mam u siebie dach 130m2, w miarę tania membrana na cały dach (tylko po to żeby od wew. nie bawić się w odizolowanie desek przed pianką - wentylacja) to koszt 300zł. Papa na dach może z 1500zł. Dodatkiem tutaj jest "kontrłata" o wymiarach takich jak krokwia i gr. 3-4cm. Koszt np 600zł. Nie wiem czy to dużo ale na pewno od wew. nie będę musiał bawić się w robienie wentylacji desek przy tym sposobie. Na to karpiówka jak już ktoś podał...

Poza tym przez 1 rok mogę żyć w niewykończonym domu, bez zajebist.... płytek na pokaz tylko po to żeby dobrze zrobić dach którego za swego życia już nie będę dotykał... Oszczędzać można na innych mniej istotnych rzeczach... Przynajmniej nie będę płakał że mi deski na deskowaniu puchną, gniją, że robaki są, że to nie oddycha przez pianę itp itd

----------


## _arek_

No tak przy "daszku" 130m2 można sobie poszaleć, ale przy takim jak mój 300m2 to już za deski i papę wychodzi pewnie około 8.000 PLN, więc już troszkę boli.... Chociaż nie powiem przez chwilę się zastanawiałem. ale..... jednak będzie tylko "szmata".  Poddasze będzie nie zamieszkałe, ocieplenie po stropie więc sama membrana powinna wystarczyć.

----------


## bcgarage

Ja mam z poddaszem użytkowym, więc mogę i muszę zrobić dobrze. Gdybym miał parterówkę z wiązarami nie pchałbym się w takie zastosowanie jak planuję u siebie.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja też mam 300 m dachu więc odpada  :smile: 


Foto trzpieni na drugi dzień po zalaniu:



Niedawno wróciłem z budowy.
Otwór pod okno w łazience i drzwiach wejściowych oraz oknie narożnym przycięty.
Niestety ręcznie, bo znowu w pile zerwałem po raz trzeci ostrze. Jednak profil aluminiowy jako prowadzenie się nie nadaje, bo przy mocnym docisku zrywa ostrze  :sad: 
Muszę chyba deskę zastosować tam  :smile:  




W tym tygodniu znowu w firmie muszę coś porobić, więc idzie jak krew z nosa ta robota  :smile: 

No, ale małymi kroczkami do przodu....

----------


## Kamil_

Uffffffffffff....

Prace poszły ostro do przodu  :smile: 
Plan zakładał, aby położyć strop na garażu, dlatego wzmocniliśmy ekipę i z pomocą przyjechał przyszły teściu Andrzej oraz na wrzucanie garów wpadł szwagier.
Więc ekipa była spora....


Ale zacznijmy od początku  :big grin: 


Przywiozłem po 20 sztuk kształtek STROPEX KZE oraz KWE (bardzo solidne, naprawdę konkret kształtki (ciężkie), ale jak to ceramika nie są tak równe jak Ytong, ale da się przeżyć hehe. 
Wszystko oczywiście ustawione pod laser.



No to ja jako murarz, a mój tato oraz przyszły teść pomoc  :big grin: 









Kształtki ułożone, ojciec i Andrzej powiązali druty do wieńca no to nadszedł czas wrzucić pierwszą belkę.
620 cm strunobetonu dało nam tak ostro popalić, że szkoda było męczyć się w trójkę. Tym bardziej, że byliśmy tutaj od samego rana, a dobijała już 18sta godzina.
Dlatego oddelegowałem pomocników do domu, a sam niby pod pretekstem posprzątania zostałem na placu budowy, kombinując jak tutaj sprawę załatwić....



Czułem straszny niedosyt, że te belki tam nie są wrzucone. Nie chciałem również "zajechać" moich wiekowych pomocników.
Długo nie myśląc odpaliłem Kazika i pojechałem do sklepu - inwestując 84 zł:



Zimne piwko czekało, parę telefonów i:











Szybko sprawnie temat załatwiony  :big grin: 

Kolejnego dnia wrzucanie "garów". Upał dawał o sobie znać. Ja i szwagier układaliśmy Marian i Andrzej donosili  :smile: 
Te gary to też kawał klocka --- było co dźwigać!




































Po kolacji postanowiłem pojechać na budowę i na spokojnie popodziwiać nasz efekt prac.
I tutaj mama zaproponowała, że pojedzie ze mną  :smile: 
Porobiliśmy małe porządki, mama pozamiatała całość budowy, za co z tego miejsca gorąco jej dziękuję.
Było co zamiatać....









A tutaj jeszcze foto kolejnego słupa już zalanego: 











Od środy ruszamy dalej. Poniedziałek-wtorek muszę podgonić zaległości w pracy  :sad:

----------


## karster

Wpada ekipa z niebieskiego kazika
Wypiła krzynke zielonego dzika
Wyreczyła zmęczonego ludzika (inwestora)

PS. Pozazdrościć ekipy  :sad:  Ja potrzebuję podobnej niedługo do wrzucenia/ rozłożenia dachówki na dachu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Kamil piękna robota, a taka wkipa to skarb.... yes:

Tak myślałem, że ostro działasz bo cisza w temacie  :smile:    Jak zwykle wszystko ładnie i porządnie.  

Współczuje dźwigania tego całego towaru w tym słońcu.  Aktualnie też w miedzyczasie obkopujemy płytę i kładziemy opaskę z XPS, więc kilof tez daje nieżle popalić na tym upale. Chciałem wlaśnie uniknąć tego etapu na którym jesteś i dlatego  tez zdecydowałem się na wiązary,  brak stropu "betonowego" i murowania szczytów. 

Kaster My też aktualnie robimy treningi wzmacniające przed wrzucaniem dachówki  :big lol:

----------


## Kamil_

Ostatnio w pracy musiałem podgonić i był mały przestój (jak zwykle).

Środa święto, to we wtorek na sam wieczór wyrwałem się chociaż sumienie uspokoić i skosiłem trawę.








W czwartek dojechał przyszły teściu (Andrzej). W trójkę (Ja, Andrzej, Marian) działaliśmy. Kształtki domurowane, szalunek na podciąg zrobiony:


Do rozłozenia belek dołączył szwagier, sąsiad Seba, kumpel oraz drugi sąsiad  :big grin:  
Szynka piwka poszła i efekt jak zwykle widoczny:








Dzisiaj rano rozłożyliśmy "gary".
Od środy ruszamy dalej  :smile: 





























Na sam wieczór skoczyłem jeszcze nacieszyć oko:

----------


## walec7_7

Ależ to fajnie wygląda  :smile:  Jak się ma zgraną ekipę to robota pali się w rękach  :smile:  Zawsze to do przodu  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Kolejny tydzień, kolejne zmagania  :smile: 

W środę znowu przyjechał przyszły teściu. Ekipa w składzie Ja + Marian + Teść.
Dwa i pół dnia prac i kolejne metry stropu widoczne.
Pół ponieważ dziś pogonił nas deszcz w połowie dniówki).

Ale od początku:

Żeby nie bawić się w latanie z detektorem podjechałem późnym wieczorem na budowę i wyznaczyłem poziomy wysokości stropu:








I tak to szło:



















Dzisiaj z samego rana wystartowaliśmy, ale około godziny 14 pogoniła nas ulewa  :sad: 



































No cóż - piątek, piąteczek, piątunio Wcześniejszy fajrant, nawet lepiej.
Moja kobita pojechała odwieźć teścia do domu, ja zostałem we Wrocławiu bo miałem wizytę u ortodonty  :smile: 

Około 20 wychodzę z wizyty, telefon od ojca, ze taka ulewa z gradem, że masakra!
Ojciec podjechał na budowę zobaczyć czy wszystko ok.
Mówi, ze wyrwało tylko listwy:













No cóż ojciec zdał mi relację telefoniczną, ale mówię podjadę zobaczyć sam, bo nie usiedzę na dupie w domu wiedząc, że coś tam jest rozwalone.
Oceniam straty mówię no nie jest źle. Słońce i tak trochę te listwy pofalowało, ale zawsze woda nie leciała.
Wyrwało i pogięło 40% listew folii kubełkowej, porozwalało całe graty po podwórku (śmieci, worki itp), starą betoniarkę przesunęło 4 m za blaszak, a sam blaszak jakoś wepchało drzwi i ogólnie pogięło, ale w normie. Ciekaw jestem gdzie te wszystkie gwoździe, którymi przyczepione były listwy poleciały.
Czekać tylko, aż znajdą się w oponie. 
Wgniecenia w XPS robia wrażenie  :big grin: 

Ale to pikuś! Zmrok powoli się robi już mam odjeżdżać, patrzę i oczom nie wierzę!
Wspominałem, że sąsiad bliźniaka na handel buduje - no właśnie!








Kontener mu przestawiło o 2 metry, o mały włos rozwaliłoby mi skrzynkę z prądem:






Zdjęcia kiepskie bo już zmrok był.
Jutro z rana startuję i na spokojnie ocenię wszystko i doprowadzę blaszaka do porządku....
Zwróćcie uwagę na grad, który widać na zdjęciach.

----------


## micbarpia

Jaaaaakkkk? Ja sie pytam jak ta sciane prxestawilo? Przewrocilo... ja prdl... murowal na zaprawe czy pianke?... dobrze Kamilu ze u ciebie tylko te listwy... ps na jakim etapie planujesz zamknac sezon przed zima?

----------


## Kamil_

micbarpia - w bardzo łatwy sposób. Ściana leży na papie/folii czyli nie jest na stałe związana z niczym. Zawiał wiatr i opór przewrócił.
To tak samo jakbyś postawił ścianę z płyty meblowej na ziemi  :smile: 

U mnie są wylane trzpienie oraz dociska je strop więc nic się nie stało. 
Dlatego później jest wieniec, który również wszystko razem związuje.


Planuję zrobić ile się da.
Na pewno musi dach być, żeby mi przez zimę nie padało.
Dlatego jak widzisz od jakiegoś czasu teścia 80 km przywożę, aby było ciut szybciej. 
Co 6 rąk to nie 4  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

A wreszcie jestem przy kompie, łapcie filmik:

----------


## walec7_7

Dobrze Wam ta robota idzie  :smile:  Dobrze że szkody nie wielkie i nic złego się nie stało. A u sąsiada masakra, jednak z wiatrem nie ma żartów.

PS. Zerknij do skrzynki  :big tongue:

----------


## mietku

> A wreszcie jestem przy kompie, łapcie filmik:


super to wygląda!!!

pieknie rowniutko dokladnie taka robota mi sie podoba. 
Ja sam sie przykladam z dokladnoscia chociaz wszystkie fafofcy uwazaja ze budowa to nie apteka.

Tak myślę że chyba nie ma znaczenia jaki sie strop robi z każdym tak samo kawal roboty....

a jesli mozna zapytac jak u Ciebie kosztowo ten strop wychodzi? (moze byc na priv).

Pozdrawiam i zyvze duuzo sił na reszte prac
M.

----------


## MMark.

Jak dobrze że ja u siebie podparłem ściany, jednak wiatr przewrócić może bez problemu taki ciężar. Strat trochę sąsiad ma, pewnie nie zadowolony.
A twój styropian pięknie wygląda, te listwy aż dziwne, że je wyrwało. Niestety pogoda ostatnio jest wredna.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Cześć sąsiedzie z wioski obok  :wink:  i witam się w dzienniku.
Te powalone ściany robią wrażenie...

----------


## Dulin7

Hej. Elegancko Ci to idzie aż miło popatrzeć. Widzę że masz taki agregat jak zamierzam kupic. Mógłbyś napisać jak Ci się sprawuje? Głównie chodzi mi o współpracę z takimi urządzeniami jak betoiarka duża fleksa jakaś piła typu bączek? Pytam bo mam pożyczony agregat kraft delle o mocy 2.5 kw wiadomo też chińczyk i ten np słabo daje radę z bączkiem o mocy 1200w przy włączaniu piły mocno spada z obrotów zdarza mu się nawet zgasnąć a podczas cięcia też nie jest dobrze. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_

Witaj kolego jak_to_mozliwe  :smile: 
Jaki to świat mały heh



Agregat jestem bardzo zadowolony.
Czajnik 2000W ciągnął bez problemów.
Dużego flexa również (docinanie bloczków betonowych).

----------


## Dulin7

A betoniarkę podłączałeś?

----------


## Kamil_

Też, ale ja mam z marketu a tam silniczek chyba 1000W nawet nie wiem czy nie mniejszy  :smile:

----------


## Dulin7

Też będę miał z marketu betoniarę jakąś,nawet chyba nie 1000w tylko mniejszą.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Te maałe 160 litrów mają chyba 700 w silniki.

----------


## Kamil_

Kolejny poniedziałek znowu w pracy zawodowe - jest chwilka, aby coś napisać.
Nie ma czasu na zdjęcia, mam tylko filmik, który nagrałem dla kumpla zolw82, ale też możecie obejrzeć  :smile: 

Już bliżej niż dalej!

----------


## Kamil_

Szybkie pytanie  :smile: 
Muszę kupić giętarkę do drutu, głównie pod #12.

Macie jakiś sprawdzony model?
Muszę dzisiaj zamówić...

----------


## the_anonim

Hej *Kamil*
Ja mam taką pierwszą lepszą z all... powiem ci że do fi 12 spoko ale już coś grubszego trzeba mieć trochę w łapie albo przedłużkę. Ogólnie giętarki to giętarki ja Ci proponuję wziąć taką aby miała te stopery to jest super sprawa bardzo przyśpiesza pracę. Dzięki temu większość strzemion u mnie zrobiła moja żona. :wink: 

https://allegro.pl/gietarka-do-preto...7-7f1170332cfd

Powodzenia na placu boju.

----------


## karster

Ja kupiem dość drogą bo z przesyłką cos ok 170-180zl a byla kiepska. Moze druty 14i giela bez problemu ale nie miała tych ogranicznikow i bylo gorzej tym robic. Strzemiona oczywiscie z allegro bo sie nie oplaca samemu giąć. Do swojej gietarki na stole pozniej dorobiłem już ograniczniki w postaci przykręcanych listewek wkrętami i było już lepiej. Największe pręty zdaje sie giąłem 16.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## brikorik

Od kwietnia przyłączam się do ekipy i też zaczynam z budową własnego domu.

----------


## micbarpia

Zalezy co chcesz giac, ja te grubsze (12,14) gialem 2 kawalkami metalowej rury ale xhodzilo tylko o kat prosty

----------


## Regius

> Ja kupiem dość drogą bo z przesyłką cos ok 170-180zl a byla kiepska. Moze druty 14i giela bez problemu ale nie miała tych ogranicznikow i bylo gorzej tym robic. Strzemiona oczywiscie z allegro bo sie nie oplaca samemu giąć. Do swojej gietarki na stole pozniej dorobiłem już ograniczniki w postaci przykręcanych listewek wkrętami i było już lepiej. Największe pręty zdaje sie giąłem 16.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ja miałem podobną do tej od Anonima, tylko, że pomalowaną na niebiesko ... wszystkie strzemiona na budowie były gięte tą giętarką (oprócz wieńca stropowego nad domem - tam była ekipa i sobie kupili - w mojej ocenie jakość kupionych porównywalna lub gorsza o tych giętych na budowie) ... jak ustawiło się kąt prosty i długości na ogranicznikach szło ekspresowo. O tyle fajna sprawa, że spokojnie mogłem wygiąć sobie to co potrzebowałem ... U-bigle na płytę i kobyłki pomiędzy siatką górną a dolną z prętów fi 10, zbrojenie główne stropu i wieńców ściany szczytowej z fi 12, strzemiona na wieńce, nadproża słupy różnej maści i wymiarów. 

Giętarka o tyle ułatwiała sprawę, że nie musiałem czekać na przesyłkę i giąłem elementy o takich wymiarach jakie były akurat potrzebne.

Muszę przyznać, że giętarka ma jedną wadę ... trzeba kombinować z ogranicznikami jeśli potrzeba np. strzemiono o boku mniejszym niż 11 cm (np. na słup 15x15 lub nadproże ściany działowej 12 cm).

----------


## mietku

I jak, kupiłeś juz ta gientarke? Jesli nie to rozwaz uzycie pionierka takiego na 3 nogach  jak hydraulicy uzywaja do chwytania rur przy gwintowaniu. Bo zakladam ze z #12 to raczej strzemion giąć nie bedziesz tylko te konstrukcyjne druty i np. pod schody.... Ja mialem taki i szlo super potrzebujesz do tego tylko ok.1m rurki 0.5 calowej zakladasz na pret i wygniesz co bys nie zechcial...

A jak tam walka ze stropem? 
Ja zalalem a ty kiedy zalewanie?



pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## mietku

A apropo strzemion ja tez brałem z Alle.. może i troche drożej ale nie współmiernie to do przede wszystkim czasu i jakości...
U mnie za wszystkie na całą budowę wyszło pięćset pare pln i to da się policzyć ile i jakich ci potrzeba 
Dodatkowo mam z fi 6 żebrowanej dokładne do milimetra 
A jak policzysz resztki jeszcze co ci odpadną z każdego 6m drutu...

Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## e_gregor

U siebie liczyłem ile kosztowałby mnie pręt fi6 w stosunku do gotowych strzemion z alle... Robiac samemu zaoszczędziłbym około 250zł. Moim zdaniem nie warto bo gotowe strzemiona były bardzo równe co też ułatwia pracę

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Metek druty fi12 pod schody to w rękach można po doginać, a strzemiona faktycznie lepiej gotowe kupić, a narożniki na śrubach przywalonych do palety.

----------


## mietku

> Metek druty fi12 pod schody to w rękach można po doginać, a strzemiona faktycznie lepiej gotowe kupić, a narożniki na śrubach przywalonych do palety.


mona tak mona tak 
powiedzial azjata sypiac trutke szczurowi do pyska....  :wink: 
różne sa sposoby by ukatrupic szczura....

na szczescie my samoroby dajemy rade ze wszystkim kazdy jakos po swojemu...

ps. pozazdroscic pary w rekach

----------


## Kamil_

Witam.

95% strzemion kupuję gotowych.
Potrzebuję powyginać pręty 12 dlatego postanowiłem zakupić giętarkę.
Dodatkowo czasami nie jestem w stanie wyliczyć brakującego strzemionka, dlatego dobrze mieć taką maszynę u siebie.

Kupiłem:* Giętarka do prętów strzemion drutu fi 6-14 GRO-2* 


Nie giąłem jeszcze #12, bo muszę jakiś stół zamontować solidny.
Z #6 radzi sobie super  :smile: 


Wracając do budowy...
No bez zmian, cały czas zbrojenia, szalunki, podpory...
Już do obrzygania wręcz  :big grin: 
Jeszcze trochę i główne prace będą zrobione, zostanie kosmetyka.
Na sam koniec zostawiamy duże nadproże w garażu (70 cm).

Partia zdjęć:






























































Z takich dodatkowych spraw to ostatecznie postanowiłem dach kryć folią dachową (membraną) BEZ deskowania.
Na ocieplenie 25 cm piany PUR.
Analizowałem wszystkie opcje i w końcu nie mogę dać się zwariować, bo budżet też się kiedyś skończy  :smile: 
Teraz ten strop nas trzyma.... Ale już blisko końca  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Zawodowo to wygląda i fajnie się ogląda  :smile:  Co do folii na dach podjąłem taką samą decyzje. Nie można dać się zwariować.

----------


## micbarpia

Kamilu kiedy zalewacie I czy na stropie konczysz sezon czy cos jeszcze bedziesz cisnal w, tym roku?

----------


## Kamil_

Do 29 września musi być zalane bo robię mega imprezę z tej okazji na działce  :smile: 
W tym tygodniu podganiałem prace, ale w firmie. 
W sumie to dziś tylko byliśmy na budowie z Marianem.

Zostało zrobić szalunek klatki schodowej (ale tu jestem spokojny kolega zolw82 pomoże mi w tym, bo przerabiał temat u siebie).

Wyprowadzić musimy jeszcze druty do trzpieni wieńca oraz zrobić dozbrojenie (kratownica 25 cm x 25 cm).

No i na sam koniec zbrojenie podciągu ściany garażowej (70 cm podciąg na ponad 5 metrów...

Dociąć jeszcze pare pustaków (garów) przy końcach oraz taka kosmetyka czyli gdzie niegdzie psiknąć piankę, aby beton się nie sączył  :smile: 


Jak widać trochę pracy jest... mam nadzieje, że teściu przybędzie z pomocą bo też ma urwanie głowy (hydraulik, a sezon powili rusza). Marian też ostatki urlopu wybiera, aby pchnąć ten strop. Naprawdę za długo to trwa, ale tak to jest jak każdy ma prace i obowiązki  :smile: 
Projekt tez skomplikowany, podciągi, trzpienie. Tak naprawdę na kształtkach mogliśmy zrobić mniej niż połowę - reszta dwustronnie szalunek. A tu wiadomo zabawy wiele. 
No ale za to będzie piękny dom nie kwadratowa stodoła!



Sezon budowlany już ciągniemy do końca.
Lejemy strop, ścianka kolankowa, wieniec i wchodzi ekipa od dachu.
A my w międzyczasie ciśniemy dalej. Muszę wreszcie zamówić okna i drzwi, aby całość zamknąć.
Później już bez ciśnienia, ale również systematycznie do przodu w miarę możliwości.

----------


## pawloslaw

Widze ze plan indentyczny jak u nas. My chcemy zalac i wymurowac szczytowki do 30go wrzesnia, bo od 1go wchodzi cieśla  :wink: 

Trzymam kciuki, bo termin krotki, a plan ambitny. Impreza jak najbardziej zasluzona!

----------


## aiki

> Widze ze plan indentyczny jak u nas. My chcemy zalac i wymurowac szczytowki do 30go wrzesnia, bo od 1go wchodzi cieśla 
> 
> Trzymam kciuki, bo termin krotki, a plan ambitny. Impreza jak najbardziej zasluzona!


Zalej wieńce ze 3 dni wcześniej co cieśla całkiem na świeże nie pójdzie.

----------


## Kamil_

No to mamy kolejnego, którego budowa wykończyła...
Jadę rano zamówić drut zbrojeniowy wszystko ładnie pięknie, Andrzej i Marian czekają, aby pchnąć prace do przodu...
I nagle zimno mi w samochodzie, ogrzewanie na maxa, nadal zimno. Drgawki, ból w sercu (czy tam okolicach) mówię sobie normalnie zawał idzie!
Czułem się jakby mnie ktoś strasznie mocno zdenerwował i serce waliło jak młotem.
Wizyta u lekarza, jakiś wirus mocny. 
Prawie 40 stopni gorączki, drgawki, wymioty... Leżałem nakryty dwoma pościelami i jeszcze było mi zimno....
Cały dzień przespałem pocąc chyba z 10 koszulek!
Dopiero mnie teraz trochę puściło - zjadłem pierwszy posiłek pół bułki z masłem.
Do poniedziałku się oszczędzam i leżę w łóżku....


Coś tego stropu nie mogę przeskoczyć.... 
Ale tak to bywa niby ciepło, a na stropie wieje, wstawanie wcześnie rano, brak czasu na porządny posiłek, niedospanie i efekt mamy....


UWAŻAJCIE NA SIEBIE!

----------


## Jabolek

Zdrowia!!

----------


## micbarpia

Duuzo zdrowka

----------


## ufbufkruf

Teraz lepiej się doleczyć porządnie bo jak sam zauważyłeś budowa po cichu osłabia, a organizm potrzebuje więcej czasu na regeneracje i walkę z choróbskiem.

----------


## karster

Na starość (jak dozyjemy), chyba każdy z samorobów jak już dojdzie do tej ławeczki o lasce lub wózku to w kkońcu sobie nawzajem będzie mogł podać ręce i poopowiadać jakie to ma fajne poddasze tylko wejść na nie nie może  :wink:  

Byle by tylko nie: "kto sie wybuduje i ogrodzi ten ze świata schodzi".

Zdrówka życzę.
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Slawskip

Dlatego ja buduję parterówkę.

----------


## micbarpia

A ja zaczalem od grodzenia zeby zadac klam temu powiedzeniu :tongue:  ps nastepna pobuduje parterowke ale to na stare lata

----------


## pawloslaw

Zdrowy? Czemu taka cisza?  :wink:  Ogarnij się, moja Małżonka nie ma co czytać  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Tak żyje....

Co tu pisać jak w kółko to samo szalunki, szalunki, szalunki....
Czasu mało, jutro przyjeżdża teściu i działamy.

----------


## Kamil_

Jak tam brakuje Wam fotek coś poklikałem  :smile: 

Zacznijmy od docinek garów. Miałem kilka do cięcia wzdłuż i poprzek.
Kamieniarz jeden nie miał czasu nawet mi nie wycenił inny wycenił 10 zł od cięcia (miałem około 60 cięć)
Na szczęście szwagier pracuje na jednej z dużych budów i załatwił mi skorzystanie z rewelacyjnej zabawki  :smile: 
Godzinka i po temacie  :smile: 
Na zdjęciu teściu Andrzej  :big grin: 




W strefie obniżonych pustaków wymagane jest wbrojenie. 5 prętów fi 12.
Żeby się z tym nie pierdzielić w ruch poszedł migomat  :big grin: 















Przygotowaliśmy również Lki do trzpieni:




Zakończone na gotowo nadproże garażu:




No i całość:




Zostały schody, mocowanie trzpieni oraz siatek zbrojeniowych....
Bliżej niż dalej heh  :big tongue:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

A te belki stropowe nie wymagają żeber rozdzielczych, tam gdzie stoi spawarka, taka duża odległość, ze 6 metrów będzie, nie ugnie?.

----------


## Kamil_

To jest właśnie strunobeton  :smile: 
Nie ugnie  :smile:  nie ma żeber rozdzielczych.
Tam jest mało bo okolo 5 metrów  :smile: 

Garaż ma 6,20 i tez na raz, dzięki temu podciąg mogłem zlikwidować.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Tak myślałem,, ze inny, bo nie ma zbrojeń na górze. Tak ładnie to wygląda, a ten poradnik przygotujesz, jak jest z tymi kablami SAT, nie ukrywam, że sam mam o tym blade pojęcie, a bardzo chciałbym to wykonać przy elektryce zgodnie z profesjonalnymi założeniami. Sam muszę wątek odświeżyć i zgrać zdjęcia

----------


## _arek_

Kurde jak śledzę twój wątek i dopiero teraz widzę że z tym stropem to i tak od groma roboty jest. Pełen szacun za profi podejście do tematu. Ja mam wiązary więc mnie z kolei czekają wszędzie sufity. Także każde rozwiązanie ma swoje plusy i minusy. 

Co do poradnika też zgłaszam swoje zainteresowanie, chociaż teraz pewnie to czasu brak na cokolwiek  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Strop podobny do terivy tylko dużo mniej stempli potrzeba... i brak żeber rozdzielczych.
Najwiecej roboty z tymi podciagami, nadprożami...
Brama garażowa nadproże 70 cm na 5 metrów...
Okna po 2,40 m i ten podcień  :smile: 



Poradnik pewnie będzie jak elektrykę będę robił u siebie.
Chociaż pewnie szybciej u zolw82 to ogarniemy.  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Jest duża szansa, ze w przyszłym tygodniu zalejemy ten pier....dzielony strop  :smile: 

Ostatnio mało, mało czasu...


Kolejna dostawa materiału:




Przygotowane trzpienie do wieńca oraz zbrojenie słupów podporowych dachu:









Razem z Andrzejem (teściu) przygotowaliśmy "podest" pod schody oraz część zbrojenia:














Nie miałem starterów wypuszczonych więc nawierciłem się w bloczek i na koniec zaleję cementem z wodą.
Oczywiście zbrojenie jeszcze nieskończone...







Przyjechał mój dobry kumpel budowlany zolw82 i rozpykaliśmy te stopnie  :smile: 
Wysokość stopnia 18.3 mm  :big grin: 
Mucha nie siada! Naprawdę porządna robota!
Warunki "łeb chciało urwać" taki wiatr! Zolw dzięki wielkie!








ZOSTAŁO:
Dokończyć zbrojenie schodów oraz siatka na cały strop!
No i jeden dzień na duperele typu tu podpiankować tam dorobić małą deseczkę.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Szacunek za pracę w takiej pogodzie, ale i że doszedłeś do tego wszystkiego w większości jednak samemu  :wink:

----------


## walec7_7

Piękna robota! Coraz bliżej zalania, jeszcze trochę i odpoczniesz  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Odpocznę?
Coś Ty!
Ściana kolankowa czeka i wieniec!  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Wszystko pięknie i równiutko czysto i schludnie  pełen szacun za włożona pracę  :yes:  Już widzę banana na twej twarzy jak w końcu  utopicie w betonie :big grin:   Ścianka i wieniec to przy tym będzie już herbatka  :smile:  Fajnie mieć w pobliżu pomocnika samoroba we dwoje zawsze raźniej...  U nas też ostatni łeb chciało urwać, ale nie ma co narzekać  pogode tego roku mamy wymarzoną do prac budowlanych.  Podobno ten tydzień ma być też cieplutki.

----------


## karster

Potwierdzam, sciana kolankowa to pikuś a i wieniec na niej to przyjemność.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Jutro 9-10 zalewamy.
20,5 m3 betonu B25 zamówione.

Skład mamy dobry:
Ja
Marian (tata)
Andrzej (teściu)
Zolw82
Mati (od żółwia pomocnik)

Dwie łaty wibracyjne załatwiłem 
2 m i 3 m zobaczymy która lepiej się sprawdzi...

Kierownik budowy robił zdjęcia, tak mu się nasza praca podobała - mówił jakby każda dom tak był budowany to byłby przeszczęśliwy!


Trzymajcie kciuki!

----------


## mietku

> Jutro 9-10 zalewamy.
> Trzymajcie kciuki!


No to bedziem trzymac!

Daj znac jak poszlo. 
i jak dasz rade to foty rob, u mnie nie bylo szans jak juz ruszylo.....

Robota tak zrobiona ze az zal chowac to wszystko pod betonem

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Trzymamy, powodzenia!  :big grin:

----------


## _arek_

Yeaaaahhh w końcu koniec tej nierównej walki, powodzonka ....  Po zalaniu koniecznie musicie dobrze to "podlać" co by nie rozeschło  :cool: 

Jak ja wieniec lałem to o zdjęciach nawet prze sekundę czasu nie było pomyśleć taki człowiek był przejęty robotą  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Zalane...

Ogólnie wszystko super wkurwiony jestem tylko, że na schody poszedł gęsty beton i nie wiem czy się zawibrował dobrze...
Był tak gęsty, że w połowie spaliłem mój chiński tani wibrator. Na szczęscie zolw miał swój. 
Ekipa pomocników mówi, że jest na bank dobrze, ale rano sobie to sprawdzę odkręcając jedną z płyt.
Później ciut dolano wody i było GIT, ale nerwy miałem już poszarpane i dobrze, że zółw82 stanął na wysokości zadania i ogarnął wszystko, bo mi to już było wszystko jedno nawet łopatą rozgarnąć....



























Korzystając z wolnego czasu postawiliśmy drugiego blaszaka, którego kupiłem jakiś czas temu.
Sąsiad obok pomógł nam odgarnąć ziemię super sprzętem  :smile: 








Zaraz delikatne opijanie i jutro robię długo wyczekiwane porządki na działce i budowie, bo panuje tam niezły pierdolnik!
Dziękuję ekipie za pomoc, a szczególnie zółwiowi, który nawet mimo tego, że byłem zdenerwowany wysłuchiwał moich uwag heh  :big grin: 



Strop wyszedł naprawdę równiutki nie wiem czemu na zdjęciach wygląda jakoś koślawo.

----------


## _arek_

No i super !!! Nie panikuj pewnie wszystko bedzie OK ja też myślałem że jeden z podciągów bedzie kiepsko wyglądał bo słabo przywibrowalem a okazało się że wszystko było OK. Z tymi nerwami to jiż tak jest zawsze mała złość się wkradnie robimy dla siebie i chce się zrobić jak najlepiej. Gdyby to robiła ekipa to pewnie mieli by wywalone. Grunt że poszło sprawnie i już zalane.  Kawał dobrej roboty zrobiłeś   :yes:

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje! Wreszcie zalane  :big tongue:  Dobrze wyszło i nie masz się co przejmować, wszystko będzie ok!

I nie możesz się tak denerwować bo potem robota nie idzie, jesteś zadowolony z efektu i to było warte tej pracy.

PS. Łopatą by tak równo nie wyszło  :big grin:

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak te wibro-łaty się spisywały?

----------


## Kamil_

Była tylko 2 m, bo 3 nie zmieściła się do auta.
Rewelacja - u żółwia mieliśmy elektryczną. Spalinowa 100 razy lepsza i lżejsza.

Później wrzucę filmik  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Kamil już aktywny od  rańca... ciekawe do której wytrzymasz żeby podlecieć i sprawdzić te schody jak wyszły haha  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Byłem o 6 rano  :smile: 
Ale dlatego, że latę wibracyjną musiałem oddać przed 7 a mam tam 20 km.
Jakbym obudził się o 5 to pewnie bym od razu pojechał heh  :smile: 
Mgła jak nie wiem ledwo dojechałem tam.

Jest igła!
Teraz to mogę opijać ostro - a co!

Operator pompy był jakiś niemiły tak walił tym betonem, że wszystko zachlapane co mnie bardzo irytuje, ale cóż nie będę tego szlifował - przyjdzie tynk, elewacja śladu nie będzie.
No dobra od zewnątrz muszę trochę to zaszlifować bo mnie irytuje i jeszcze te rdzawe zacieki od drutu! 

Ale to na spokojnie przy piwku może dwóch!


Dziś jestem zadowolony na maksa!

----------


## House7

Hej,
Kamil mam do ciebie pytanie odnośnie stropu. Czy przy wybieraniu jego rodzaju brałeś pod uwagę strop panelowy typu smart lub ytong rozkładany dźwigiem? Bo przy terivie itp. widzę, że jest strasznie dużo roboty... a przy samodzielnej budowie to lekko nie jest... robiłeś wycenę ile mniej więcej by to drożej wyszło? Ja jestem dopiero na etapie wyboru projektu. Możliwe, że wezmę ten sam projekt co ty masz ale chciałbym mieć właśnie gotowy strop choć nie za wszelką cenę - pamiętasz ile by to drożej wyszło przy gotowym?

----------


## Kamil_

Chciałem. Smart 25 tysięcy - cena zabija.
Sam strop to pikus najwiecej roboty z podciągami, nadprożami, które i tak musisz zrobić i tak!

----------


## karster

Ten smart 25tys to ile mkwTy i jakiej grubości? Czy to jest standard, bo nie pamietam (tez go analizowaem). Te 25tys za strop to jakoś tak mało a co najmniej niedużo, nie pamiętam ile mnie kosztował strop ale samego betonu mialem za ok połowę tej kwoty. Do tego masa stali, deskowanie, wszelkie druciki, wizałki, wkręty, dystanse, folie, stemple, xps na nadproża. 

Podsumowałeś kosztowo tak uczciwie swój strop, wpisując każdą "pierdołke za 50zł"?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Nie liczę kosztów... 
Złego co pamietam beton 5700 zł, (20,5 kubika), 
Stemple to mam już chyba 3 miesiące  :smile:  wiec tam też pare zł zostawię.
Płyty uuu tez było sporo  :smile: 
Do smarta tez musiałbym robić nadproża, podciągi, wiec roboty prawie tyle samo...



Te 25 tys to było netto za same płyty do tego cała reszta.
Tutaj możecie zobaczyć wyliczenia:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ighlight=Smart

----------


## aiki

Doktorek ma fajny strop.

----------


## Doli.

Gratuluję zalania stropu. Z tego co pamiętam jak zalewaliśmy schody razem ze stropem to dostaliśmy przykaz, że beton ma być gęsty, właśnie żeby schody dobrze wyszły. I chyba był gęsty, bo potem jak zobaczyłam ten strop to się załamałam (nad jego koślawością), ale wykonawca stwierdził, że jak beton jest gęsty, to nie da się tak wyprowadzić poziomu. Sraty pierdaty. 

Po co Ci drugi blaszak?

----------


## pawloslaw

> Był tak gęsty, że w połowie spaliłem mój chiński tani wibrator. Na szczęscie zolw miał swój.


A nie mówiłem? =D

Niemniej gratuluję zalania.

----------


## rafhi

to ile cię wyszło za ten strop teriva w całości ? Ciekaw jestem w porównaniu do monolita jak to wygląda....

----------


## Aydin

> A jak już jesteśmy przy firmach....
> Znajomemu buduje firma, zaczęli jakieś 3-4 tyg temu. Mury zrobili w 1 dzień 
> Byłem na miejscu po prostu szczena mi opadła!
> Tak to jest jak się bierze firmę, która wykonuje usługę z materiałem.
> A mówili mu, będzie Pan miał Ytong, bloczki betard itp...
> 
> Strach pomyśleć jak zaczną robić elektrykę, hydraulikę 
> Zdjęcia w inną ramkę, aby nie było, że moje hehe 
> 
> Oj czuję ostrą dyskusję.


Pozwolę sobie na mały powrót do tematu "fachofcuf". Przypomina mi to budowę jak za PRL albo obrazy z Syrii po bombardowaniu  :smile: 
Ja robiłem remont mieszkania 10 lat temu, stary budynek z lat 60-tych ub. wieku i również to co tam zobaczyłem, to zjeżyło mi włosy na głowie. Modliłem się, żeby to wszystko nie pier...eło zanim się stamtąd wyprowadzę. Oto próbka jednej ze ścian, której "zaprawę" usuwałem wkrętakiem a czasem palcem i całe cegły wyciągałem bez wysiłku. To oczywiście działówki, ale między mieszkaniami.


PS.
W końcu doczytałem do ostatniej strony i podobnie jak innym zrobiło mi się żal tego pięknego stropu zalanego betonem ;(
Cały domek to niemal arcydzieło. Jak widać już przy pierwszej budowie można zrobić coś praktycznie perfekcyjnego. A co by było przy kolejnym?  :big grin:

----------


## zolw82

kolejna budowa to byłaby rutyna i wszystko na szybko beż większej dokładności.

----------


## Kamil_

Dokładność owocuje, ale nie ma też co do setnych milimetra cudować.


Panowie temperatury niskie budował ktoś Ytonga na pianę?
Ytong ma tylko kleje z worka.
Wersja zimowa ma zalecone dodawanie denaturatu czy innego alkoholu heh.
Autem jeżdżę na budowę po co kusić los - żartuje.

Dla szybkości działań myślałem o pianie. Korzystał ktoś ytong + specjalny klej piana?

Część pierwszej warstwy zrobiłem na zaprawie cementowej, ale temperatury były ok. Teraz co mam tam dodać, aby było ok? 

Wieczorem wrzucę nowe foty  :smile:

----------


## rafhi

Ja murowalem w okresie grudniowym - kupowałem klej zimowy z wora. Różnić nie widzę po roku, ten z wora i tak chyba do -5. Do tego można dawać chemię zmniejszające potrzeby wody i szybkość wiązania. Ale jeśli masz na  oku jakiś w pianie klej to chyba lepsze rozwiązanie bo eliminujesz wodę...A to najgorsze jak ci zamarznie.

----------


## Kamil_

Decyzja zapadła, walę na:
http://www.tytan.pl/pl/produkty/pianoklej-do-murowania/


Będzie szybciej i sprawniej...

----------


## Soczek1212

To i ja się przywitam w dzienniku  :bye: 

Używałem tego kleju u siebie na budowie i generalnie mogę polecić tylko kilka rzeczy trzeba mieć na uwadze:
 1. Nie wyrównasz na nim w zasadzie nic, wiec jak masz jakieś delikatne odchyłki lub materiał nie jest idealny to trochę problematyczne. Ja budowałem z Solbetu (na pewno gorzej trzyma wymiary od Ytonga) i zaopatrzyłem sie w parę paczek klinów plastikowych (takich małych do ceramiki chyba). Dzięki temu można było wprowadzań małe korekty. 
2. Żeby wydusić z puszki jak najwięcej trzymaj ją w ciepłym lub podgrzewaj przed użyciem. Przy +20 nie ma różnicy ale ostatnio coś kleiłem w temp. koło 0 to zauważalnie mniej wychodzi z puszki (może byc jakieś wiadro i czajnik albo trzymaj klej w domu i wóź na budowę) 
3. Wietrzne dni strasznie wkurzają. Pianka ma to do siebie że trochę lepszy wiatr i dosłownie  zwiewa ją z muru.

Pomijając to co wyżej napisałem to nic nie przebije pianki pod względem wygody dla samoroba. Przyjeżdżasz na budowę, poziomica i pistolet na rusztowanie i murujesz. 

A i mały lifehack, jak kończysz pracę z klejem, czy piana to tylko zakręć pistolet i zostaw puszkę. Nic nie czyść, nie zaschnie tylko nie odkręcaj puszki. Przed użyciem tylko czubek trzeba odskrobać. ja tak robię od początku budowy i mam cały czas ten sam pistolet.

----------


## karster

Koniecznie szeroki pędzel i zamiataj pył (na pewno będzie go dużo na gazobetonie) gdy temperatura jest dodatnia to pędzel do wiadra z wodą. Pianka potrzebuje wilgoci do wiązania. Zrob test, sklej pustaki bez odkurzania ani nawilzania oraz te z namoczniem i zobacz ile siły bedziesz potem potrzebował do ich rozerwania.

PS. Kliny, jaką wytrzymałość na sciskanie ma piana?  :smile:  jak zrobisz kliny to i tak coś strzeli na mur-beton! Lepiej tarkę i szlifować. Może nawet taką zyrafą i grubym papierem...?

PS2. Założę się o stowę, że piana dryfix jest lepsza od tego tytana. No ale jest/ była ciężko dostępna i nieszczegolnie tania.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

I decyzja podjęta. Prace przerwane byłem na budowie wieje jak nie wiem. Mimo, że temperatura 2-3 stopnie po chwili ręce marzną gówno nie robota. Bloczki mokre, nie wiadomo jak ta piana się będzie trzymała. Nie wiadomo jak z pierwsza warstwą (na zaprawie cementowej). W nocy minusowe temperatury jeszcze się coś spierdzieli i będą problemy...
Gość od dachu też w termin się nie wyrobi, ja nie zdążę wybudować ściany kolankowej, zalać wieńca, budować szczyty, komin systemowy + wybudowanie go z klinkieru (już widzę mnie tam w tym śniegu na takich wysokościach). No i głównie jeszcze obróbka drewna (szlifowanie końcówek krokwi, pomalowanie i przygotowanie do nadbitki), która muszę zrobić sam, aby zaoszczędzić parę tysięcy, bo tak ustaliłem z majstrem od dachu.
Po prostu szkoda mi zdrowia, nerwów, rodziny i zawalania firmy. Itak mnie od rana do nocy nie ma w domu, a mały szkrab też chciałby mieć tatę!
Lepiej poczekać do wiosny, a do tego czasu też jest mnóstwo pracy do zrobienia (rozsmakowanie stropu i podciągów, ustalenie punktów elektrycznych, projekty łazienek, aby doprowadzić w dobre miejsca media, znalezienie dobrej oferty na okna, porządek na budowie, doprowadzenie prądu do blaszaków oraz montaz alarmu i monitoringu).
Przynajmniej te prace wykonam na spokojnie bez stresu i parcia czasu...

Ufff... to nie wyścig szczurów!

----------


## pawloslaw

> Po prostu szkoda mi zdrowia, nerwów, rodziny i zawalania firmy. Itak mnie od rana do nocy nie ma w domu, a mały szkrab też chciałby mieć tatę!


To chyba kazdy samorob moze o sobie powiedziec  :wink:  Słuszna decyzja. Zabezpiecz tylko jakoś całość na zimę, bo jak namoknie i zmarznie to moze byc nieciekawie. W ogole zastanawiam się jak w takim przypadku z podlewaniem stropu?  :Confused:  No i zdjecie stempli - przegadaj te tematy z KB, bo to dosc istotne.

A co do okien, to wlasnie dostalismy na nasze kosmosy wycenę z 'promocją zimową' od 'firmy z Krakowa'. Naprzeciw innych firm wyszlo dosc korzystnie, a nasz HS wycenili z pakietem trzyszybowym niemal o polowe taniej niz konkurencja.  Zainteresuj się, może chociaz z tym zdazysz jeszcze w tym roku.

Trzymamy kciuki. Szkoda że nie udało się przykryć, ale stropu to lepszego chyba nikt tu nie ma  :smile: 

Na zachętę daję lajka:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Pawlosław, no chyba nie zdąży z oknami, skoro szczytów nie ma, a tam zapewne jakieś okna będą. 
Ejj tam, pewnie za kilka dni organizm odtaje i znowu do głowy przyjdzie pomysł, aby wózek pchać do przodu. na pewno będą okna pogodowe i uda się coś pomurować Na ochłodę napiszę, że sam szalunki wieńca robiłem jak śnieg padał, a potem okno pogodowe i udało się wylać.

Żaden samorób do wiosny nie wytrzyma, a bez sensu porządkowe prace to mogą robić ci co płacą ekipom za te konkretne prace. 
Przewiduję, że zanim kogut zapieje trzy razy w jakiś grudniowy poranek na tym wątku pojawia się nowe zdjęcia z murowania góry.

zdrowia
Ryś

----------


## dez

Spokojnie, okna z Krakowa zamawiałem w styczniu a montaż miałem 3 miesiące później (wcześniej nie dałoby rady wyprodukować). Pod koniec promocji zamówić i spokojnie przez ten czas się wyrobisz z wszystkim. Szczyty u siebie konczylem po wiezbie i montażu okien tak że tego.

Przerwa na regenarcje musi być, ale nie za długa bo rdza chwyci  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Panowie to nie tak, że rzucam budowę  :smile: 
Czekam na lepszą pogodę i nie mam ciśnienia z tym murowaniem.
Bez gonitwy. Będzie cieplej będę myślał, ale na pewno nie w takich temperaturach 1-2 stopnia jak dzisiaj...

Aktualnie ogarniam graty do alarmu i kompletuje przewody na elektrykę (szukam dobrych okazji).


Stemple budowlane ściągam po upływie 4 tygodni od zalania - nie wcześniej. 
Porządek na budowie też musi być  :smile:

----------


## pawloslaw

Jesli chodzi o stemple, to oczywiscie min. 28 dni. Boje sie tylko tego, co stalo sie u nas - czyli podniesionego chudziaka po zimie. Gdyby stało się to samo ze stemplami pod stropem, to az nie chce myslec jaki bylby final X_X

----------


## Kamil_

Chudziak leżał na gruncie dlatego go podniosła do góry  :smile: 
O strop się nie boję - zalewany był w 12 stopniach. W ten czwartek minie 2 tygodnie  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Czas uzupełnić foty, bo zaległości jest trochę  :smile: 

Następnego dnia po zalaniu musiałem o godzinie 7:00 odwieźć łatę wibracyjną, ale ten gęsty beton co mnie tak wyprowadził z równowagi, nie dał mi spokojnie żyć dlatego byłem na budowie już około 5-6 rano. Wkrętarka w rękę i były dwa wyjścia, albo będę miał popsuty humor na następny tydzień, albo mega banana na twarzy  :wink: 
Emocje małe były, solidne szalunki uniemożliwiały mi szybki pogląd sprawy.
Trochę nerwów szarpania i.... moim oczom ukazał się taki piękny widok!
No baaa... teraz to mogę na spokojnie jechać zawieźć łatę wibracyjną  :smile: 




Wróciłem i razem z teściem wydłubaliśmy pustak kominowy oraz styropian z przepustu na prąd:
















Resztki betonu pokruszyłem, aby później się z tym nie męczyć!




Kolejnego dnia postanowiłem rozebrać szalunki zewnętrzne:












Samemu szło ciężko, dlatego nie skończyłem wszystkiego w jeden dzień  :smile: 










Pogoda służyła (około 10-12 stopni), dostawa YTONGa wjechała czas na pierwszą warstwę. Pomiary, zabawy z laserem, sprawdzanie pionów, mierzenie przekątnych trochę zeszło, że nawet nie zrobiłem pół zdjęcia. Dopiero około 18 na sam koniec pracy, jak mama przyjechała z obiado/kolacją pstryknąłem:








Nowy tydzień, ZIMA - wizyta na budowie i nie ma szans murowania w takich warunkach:










STAN NA TERAZ:

----------


## Doli.

Strop wygląda bardzo porządnie  :smile:  Gratuluję ogromnej pracy własnej  :smile: 

A powiedz czemu skrzynkę elektryczną masz tak blisko domu?

----------


## Kamil_

Ta skrzynka to jest moja prywatna skrzynka tymczasowa budowlana.
Tutaj zobaczysz o czym piszę: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7652786

----------


## karster

> Chudziak leżał na gruncie dlatego go podniosła do góry 
> O strop się nie boję - zalewany był w 12 stopniach. W ten czwartek minie 2 tygodnie


Właśnie o to chodzi, że stemple podpierające strop stoją na chudziaku...

Mi też chudziak się uniósł ale tylko w jednym pomieszczeniu - w wykuszu jadalni (nie było okna przez zasranych partaczy, było tandetne osb na sztukę zamontowane) 
Akurat do czasu większych mrozów, zanim owy chudziak będzie miał szanse się unieść to Ty albo całkiem stemple zabierzesz albo zostawisz tylko co któryś (wg mnie spokojnie po tych 2-3 tygodniach można część stempli zabrać gdy przeszkadzają ale u Ciebie chyba nie ma lasu jak u mnie był...)


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Pikna robota -  w końcu masz ten etap za sobą... chyba najgorszy wg mnie... Z tymi szalunkami znam ból a najlepsze, że tyle szalowania, tyle budowania tyle równania a tu po 2 dniach trzeba rozwalać wszystko  :big lol: 

Katering od rodziców piękna sprawa, jak coś ciepłego można przekąsić.  Moja mamusia też o mnie dba żeby synek głodny po budowie nie latał... 
Kochani rodzice  :yes:

----------


## MMark.

Bardzo ładnie Wam wyszedł ten strop. Widać, że profi robota. Zima niestety nas dopadła, co zrobić, ja też muszę przezimować z samymi ścianami, nie dam rady dachu już zrobić.

----------


## walec7_7

Świetnie to wygląda! 
Nie ma co szaleć, szkoda zdrowia. Lepiej trochę odpuścić, jest jeszcze masa innych rzeczy które wymagają planu, a tym pójdzie szybciej. 

Ja zimowałem z ścianami, Ty masz chociaż strop to Ci nie leje do środka  :big tongue:

----------


## Kamil_

Łapcie filmik:
https://youtu.be/X3EvTeyGTSY

----------


## Kamil_

Ufff...
Wreszcie wybrałem model alarmu do mojego domu (na razie do zabezpieczenia garażu).
Dwa dni i rozpykałem wszystkie funkcje - jestem bardzo zadowolony.
W przyszłym tygodniu montuje go w blaszakach. 

Wybór padł na polskiego producenta SATEL.
Centrala to SATEL PERFECTA 32 WRL (czyli 32 wyjścia oraz możliwość współpracy bezprzewodowej np piloty).
Dla mniej wymagających polecam PERFECTA 16 (16 wyjść bez wbudowanego nadajnika radiowego).

Starter PLAYa kupiony za 5 zł, doładowałem za 25 zł - wykupiłem pakiet neta 6GB i myślę, że starczy na długo. Jest to jedyny operator gdzie nie trzeba co miesiąc zasilać konta. 

Mam kupione wszystkie kable do programowania, więc jakby ktoś chciał, abym mu skonfigurował do pierwszego podłączenia to piszcie.
Resztę konfiguracji zrobicie zdalnie bez kabla.

----------


## e_gregor

Mam podobny zestaw. Niestety po kilku miesiącach pracy zaczęły się czeste fałszywe alarmy. Zazwcyzaj po nocach lub nad ranem. Najgorzej jak do zgłoszen z czujek ruchu zaczeły dochodzic alarmy pożarowe. A wszystk oz godnie ze sztuką zrobione. Przewody porzadne alarmowe a nie zwykła skretka. Wszystko prowadzone w peszlach z dala od elektryki. Na razie mam skonfigurowane na esemesy ale strasznie mi  zżera kasę przez te alarmy. Jak mam jedno zgłoszenie z czujki ruchu to ignoruję to jeśli nie pojawia sie ponowne naruszenie lub naruszenie z innej czujki. 

Też mam kabel. Możesz mi wysłać na maila zrzut ekranu z tej strony konfiguracyjnej gdzie sie ustawia komunikację przez neta? Będziesz używał aplikacji na smartfona? Byłbym wdzięczny bo tego nie rozkminiłem i tak mi trochę czasu brakuje a bym wyłaczył powiadomienia sms i przeszedł na aplikację

----------


## Kamil_

Jakie masz czujki pewnie oryginalne SATEL?
Ponoć na nich dzieją się różne cuda - ja mam Boscha.

Zadzwoń wszystko Ci powiem. Ogólnie ja mam kartę PLAYa SMSy mam za darmo, telefony za darmo tylko internet pożera, ale naprawdę mało.

Tak mam sterowanie:
- pilotem bezprzewodowych
- SMS
- komunikatami głosowymi
- aplikacją mobilną przez telefon
- manipulatorem

Pomyśl o monitoringu - dostajesz alarm, wbijasz na kamerę i widzisz co się dzieje.
Ja mam jeszcze dorzucony mikrofon, jak będziesz miał alarm dzwonisz na centralę i słyszysz jak mówią "HENIEK kur** bierz wyrywaj szybciej te kable miedziane"  :big grin: 



Zobaczymy jak sprawdzi się w garażu. Tam przeciągi są, zimno - obawiam się fałszywych alarmów. Najwyżej założę czujki DUALNE.

----------


## karster

Nie zartuj, ze kupiłeś kabel do programowania, chyba, ze mowisz o przejściowe za 10 zl z allegro. Tyle mnie on kosztował, mam dwa: 5mb i 1,5mb a potrzebujesz go raz... potem konfigurujesz perfecta soft przez np serwer satel i masz całą dalszą konfigurację zdalnie.

Perfecta control jest dziadoska. Nie mozna na niej polegać ale da się włączyć/wyłączyć zdalnie alarm, sterować wyjsciami i podglądać wejscia. Mi bardzo sie podobała gdy z telefonem w ręku i laptopem biegałem po pokojach, rozpoznawałem i nazywałem po imieniu czujniki.

PS. To żeś se operatora wybrał :/ wszelkie problemy ludzi z alarmami związane z siecią właśnie dotyczą tego kretyńskiego operatora (wiem bo mam). O problemach z play wyczytałem z elektrody.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Kupiłem dedykowany kabel: https://www.montersi.pl/usb-rs-kabel...l-z-komputerem
Nie lubię robić dziadostwa, dlatego korzystam z oryginalnego przewodu  :smile: 
Tak wiem, używałem go może 2 minuty, aby zaprogramować kartę GSM i później łączyć się zdalnie przez serwer SATEL'a  :smile: 
No cóż, jestem instalatorem anten, może zajmę się też prostymi alarmami to mi się zwróci.

Tak wiem, z PLAY są problemy bo korzysta z sieci roamingowych, jak na razie śmiga super  :wink: 
Jako jedyny miał internet ważny długo (wszyscy mają 30 dni).
Kumpel co zamontował już XX tych centrali mówił, że nie ma żadnych problemów. Wyłączyć PIN, pocztę głosową i śmiga!
Skonfigurowałem, aby wysyłał mi SMS'a jak saldo karty spadnie poniżej 8 zł. W razie czego mogę doładować.


Miałem kupować INTEGRĘ, ale i tak nie wykorzystałbym jej możliwości nawet w 10%.
Na Perfekcie zrobię wszystko co chcę (timery z podlewaniem ogródka, załączanie światła, otwieranie bramy itp). Czujki zalania i automatyczne zakręcenie zaworu wody w razie awarii  :smile:

----------


## karster

Dzięki za miłe skomentowanie mojej samoróbki  :smile:  zapewniam Cię, ze nie jeden oryginał chciałby być tak solidny  :wink: .

----------


## MMark.

Ja też mam playa w centrali od roku i jak na razie działa jak należy wszystko. Powiadomienia i sterowanie sms też...

----------


## Norbi89

Za akurat zainwestowałem w Integre może i na dom jednorodzinny za dużo bo ma poziom zabezpieczeń akceptowany nawet przez niektóre banki ale co mi tam  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Nadal czekam, aż zima odpuści:



Sąsiad obok (deweloper) planuje ogrodzenie.
Z racji tego, ze dobrze z nim żyję mam sobie sam wybrać co tam chcę dać od wspólnej strony i koszty podzielimy.
Planowałem wstępnie słupki i siatkę, bo te ogrodzenia panelowe to trochę lipa gną się itp...
Jakie macie doświadczenia? Chciałbym coś około 150 cm wysokiego.

----------


## Daniellos_

Panelowe gna się, ale tylko wtedy gdy ktoś na nie wchodzi  :smile: 
Albo jak huragan rzuci na nie trampolinę dzieciaków jak i mnie  :wink: 
Za to prezentują się nieporównywalnie lepiej od siatki.
U mnie są panele 130+20 podmurówki z prefabrykatów. Panele najtańsze w ocynku z LM, a galanteria betonowa z olx

----------


## karster

Wybierz panele z drutu 5mm to się nie będą wyginać. U siebie dałem dość dobre z allegro z 4mm ocynk + powlekane w cenie chyba 75zl/panel 153cm wysokie i oczko 5x20cm. Też słabe nie są jak tanie marketowe, niestety nie ma nic za darmo.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

A słupki jakie do tego dałeś? 60x40x1,5?

----------


## karster

Słupki 2mm. Kupione w lokalnym, największym w okolicy składzie ze stalą. Ocynk, po 10,70 za mb.

----------


## Kamil_

Jakby ktoś chciał mam na handel cały zestaw alarmu:
https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vi...14250#17814250

Na razie nie montuję więc szkoda, aby leżał.

----------


## agb

Co tu taka cisza?  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Melduje gotowość do pracy...
Od listopada nic się nie działo...

Powoli wystartowałem ze ścianą kolankową...
Pogody brak  :sad:

----------


## Kamil_

Tak to wygląda na tą chwilkę:










Patrzcie jak to wszystko się rozwija. Deweloperzy jadą z koksem. 2 bliźniaki powstały wręcz w miesiąc czasu (10-15 osób tam buduje).
Tam to budowa idzie, szybki narożnik, sznurek i pustak jeden po drugim bez żadnego pierdzielenia się  :smile: 
Proste projekty, prawie w ogóle podciągów, lanych nadproży i innych cudów  :smile: 

Zdjęcia z początków:

----------


## Kamil_

Deszcze deszcze i raz jeszcze deszcze...

W piątek z samego rana pojawiło się światełko w tunelu, od razu rzuciłem zaplanowane prace i ruszyłem na budowę.Działałem do późnych godzin wieczornych i efekty było widać gołym okiem. 







Wczoraj przyszedł czas na pierwszą warstwę w garażu, tak tak zeszło trochę, bo pomiary, pozimowanie, układanie cudowanie... Ale wymurowałem na dwóch bocznych ścianach. Pogoda dopisała udało się dokleić jeszcze 1 warstwę. W garażu dojdzie jeszcze 10 cm wyżej (muszę bloczki przeciąć na pół)







Czekam na okno pogodowe i ściągam teścia. On będzie walczył ze zbrojeniem ja dokończę murowanie (max jeden dzień potrzebuję jeszcze)  :smile: 


P.S - sorry za logo w zdjęciach, ale dopiero teraz zauważyłem.

----------


## Kamil_

Będąc u jednego z klientów (deweloper) zobaczyłem, że mają oryginalną piłę do cięcia bloczków  :smile: 
Zagadałem czy jest możliwość docięcia paru sztuk pustaków, ponieważ na ścianę kolankową wychodziło dokładnie 2.5 warstwy.
Oczywiście nie miał nic przeciwko temu... Powiem Wam maszyna pierwsza klasa - szło jak w masło.

Została mi tylko ściana szczytowa do skończenia. Czekam na pogodę i ściągam teścia Andrzeja do szalunków i jedziemy z koksem.
Mój ojciec też ma tam trochę wolnego wygospodarować. 
Byłem w tartaku potwierdzić mój termin, który miałem na listopad zeszłego roku heh  :smile: 
Przypominałem się kilka razy, wczoraj zawiozłem ostateczne wymiary i drewno ma być za tydzień. 
Dobrze, że tego pilnowałem, bo normalne terminy teraz są około 1-2 miesięcy oczekiwania.

----------


## aiki

Ja mam czekać 1,5 miecha na małe zamówienie.

----------


## sebus243

Przeczytałem cały dziennik. Świetna robota, będę wpadał tu częściej. Mam ppytanie odnośnie zalewania słupów itd. jakie proporcje betonu stosujesz ?

----------


## Kamil_

Do zalewania słupów i nadprożu używałem gotowej zaprawy firmy Dublet
http://dublet.com.pl/szczeguly.php?pid=49&kategoria=5

----------


## Kamil_

Dzieje się  :smile: 
Więźba dojechała w błyskawicznym tempie  :smile: 
Razem z  łatami i kontrłatami wyszło prawie 15 kubików.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Drewno od Szymka?  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Nie  :smile: 
U Szymka to zalezy jak ukrainiec ma chęć do pracy, kupowałem u Galińskiego (na początku wjazdu do Chrząstawy).

----------


## aiki

Przełoż te belki bo się powygina pod własnym ciężarem.
Przekładki zawsze jedna nad drugą.

----------


## Doli.

Ostatnio byliśmy na długim spacerze i Wojtek pokazał mi w oddali Twój dom. Nie sądziłam, że to tak blisko  :smile:  

Jak już jest drewno na więźbę to super  :smile:  Sam robisz dach, czy zlecasz?

----------


## Kamil_

Można powiedzieć, że robię sam.
W sensie ja mój tata, teściu oraz przyjdzie wujek, który ma o tym pojęcie.

Właśnie szykujemy się do wieńca - jutro wrzucę fotki.
Zbrojenia gotowe zostało złożyć szalunki.
Upał daje popalić dlatego dzisiaj byłem o 4:30 na budowie i o 21 skoczyliśmy (w południe schodziliśmy ze słońca).

No tak w lini prostej mamy może 2 km  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Od środy ruszyliśmy do przodu tak jak pisałem.
I efekt widać gołym okiem. Jednak 3 osoby na budowie to 6 rąk do pracy!
Wykonaliśmy wszystko i to prawie jeden dzień wcześniej niż planowałem. Dzięki temu spędziłem sobotę na porządkach, które cieszą oko!
Wcześniej nie było na to czasu - były pilniejsze sprawy.

Zostało tylko wstawić szpilki do murłaty, ale to dopiero w poniedziałek (muszę rozmierzyć sobie krokwie, aby szpilki nie wyszły w ich miejscu  :smile: 

Co tam więcej pisać? Fotki mówią same za siebie:

----------


## karster

Czy spawanie zbrojenia rdzeni z wieńcem znosi konieczność wykonywania "elek"?
Jaka jest wysokość między pierwszym prętem zbrojenia wieńca a bloczkami? Chodzi o otulinę betonu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Tam ponoć nie trzeba Elek, dlatego nie dawałem.
A spaw jest takie moje wymyślenie, aby podniosło zbrojenie do góry.


A jak Wy robiliście?
Na bank nie dorzucę ich tam, a mój mentor budowlany zolw82 mówił ze tam się nie daje tego wiec nawet tego nie rozważałem  :smile:

----------


## Regius

Ja u siebie dawałem L-ki, ale to był chyba raczej przerost formy nad treścią.

----------


## Kamil_

Rozmawiałem z kierownikiem, mówił, że nie potrzeba, bo druty wchodzą w środek i to na 25 cm   :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Wieniec zalany!
Poszło sprawnie, operator pompy jakiś nieuprzejmy takie tempo narzucił ze cali pochlapani byliśmy...
W sumie mieli godzinne opóźnienie, może dlatego tak gonił.
Temperatura dała nam w kość.
Forumowicz zolw82 wpadł z pomocą za co mu ogromnie dziękuje.

Czas na dach - oj to będzie wyzwanie....
Z dachem ruszamy 24 czerwca.
Do tego czasu chce podgonić trochę w firmie i przygotować wszystko do rozłożenia więźby (wylać słupy lukarny, domurować trochę szczytów, osadzić nadproża okien)...

----------


## Kamil_



----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

No stary, zalewać wieńce w taki upał... szacunek!

----------


## _arek_

Też w tamtym roku laliśmy wieniaszek a z nieba lał się żar, także wiem jaka to przyjemność... Nie nadążylismy zacierać po zalaniu tak szybko wiazało...   Po robocie to wygladalismy jak zombiaki od tego słońca   :big lol:

----------


## walec7_7

Rośnie w oczach  :cool:

----------


## Slawskip

piękna robota, jeszcze chwila i będzie dach  :smile:  

skąd brałeś szpilki do murłaty? kupiłeś gotowe, czy sam przygotowywałeś?

----------


## _arek_

Szpilki normalnie samemu się ogarnia, pręt gwintowany z nierdzewki albo ocynk i dospawać kawałek żeby się nie obrócił  tworząc  *T* i gotowe.   Ewentualnie jakieś 2 nakrętki skontrować z dużą podkładką  i też będzie OK.

----------


## Kamil_

https://allegro.pl/oferta/kotwa-do-m...450-8099069762

----------


## Kamil_

*Oj to był mega ciężki poniedziałek-środa, ale o tym niebawem.*
Na początek muszę uzupełnić zeszły tydzień  :smile: 

Po zalaniu wieńca przyszedł czas na ściągnięcie szalunków:
























*Kolejnego dnia domurowałem z ojcem kawałek lukarny oraz zrobiliśmy szalunek i wylaliśmy dwa słupy:*




I tym sposobem byłem gotowy na kolejny etap czyli dach  :smile: 
Jak wiecie, na początku miała mi to robić firma, ale im bliżej roboty tym ciężej u nich z terminem, w sumie cena też już musiałaby być inna bo to rok temu dogadywane i takie pieprzenie.
Ostatecznie stanęło, że dach robimy samodzielnie (stały skład ja, ojciec i teść) z pomocą wujka (cieśli/dekarza - który już nie ma swoich pracowników, bo robi mniejsze rzeczy typu altanki, tarasy, zadaszenia) + na wnoszenie krowki załatwi się jakiś kumpli  :smile: 

Wszystko zaplanowane wujek mieszka około 150 km umówiliśmy się na poniedziałek.
Jak powiedział tak było - 7 rano wujek dojechał.

----------


## Kamil_

Jak wiecie to przez ostatnie 3 dni mieliśmy takie upały, że temperatury dochodziły w cieniu do 39 stopni!
Dało nam to strasznie w dupę...!
No, ale co zrobić wujek przyjechał (a czas go bardzo ograniczał) - trzeba działać. Oczywiście około 13-16 nie siedzieliśmy w pełnym słońcu tylko regenerowaliśmy siły pod stropem  :smile: 
W skrócie wyglądało to tak:

PONIEDZIAŁEK:
Wujek wpadł z samego rana - jedziemy na budowę (ja, ojciec, teściu, wujek).
Od razu pyk oglądamy drewno, sprawdzamy wymiary, wujek coś tam mierzy, układa, odpala piłę motorową i tnie  :smile: 
Tempo było takie, że nawet nie miałem kiedy robić zdjęć...
Wujek zrobił pierwszą krokiew, dał mi heblarkę oraz frezarkę powiedział co i jak i cały dzień w pełnym słońcu heblowałem i szlifowałem około 60-70 elementów (końcówki krowki, całe krowkie, końcówki murłat, płatwi). Nie wspomnę o tym, że frezarka to nie jakaś tam marketowa co waży 1 kg tylko kawałek ciężkiej maszyny, którą naprawdę było czuć w rękach. 
Oczywiście teściu i tata również nie siedzieli tylko targali te ciężkie klocki drewna gdzie im wuja kazał  :smile: 


Czas spędzony na budowie 7-21:30
















Czas spędzony na budowie 7-21:30

WTOREK:
4:30 pobudka szybkie śniadanko i na budowę.
Wujek nie tracąc czasu oddelegował nas do malowania:




I wreszcie pierwszy element konstrukcji czyli murłata na swoim miejscu:




Z płatwią nie było tak łatwo - kawał belki (18x25 cm). 
Wiedziałem, że będzie z nią problem, dlatego wcześniej umówiłem się ze znajomym deweloperem, aby wpadł swoją zabawką i nam pomógł.
Do całej akcji dojechał również kumpel Krzysiek, sąsiad Seba oraz mój szwagier Szymon. Było to około godziny 17-18. 
Emocji trochę było, ale wujek panował nad wszystkim. 






No i lecimy z krowiami. 








O 22:30 wyglądało to tak:





Czas spędzony na budowie 5-22:30  



ŚRODA:
Standardowo pobudeczka około 4:30 śniadanko i ruszamy na budowę.
Niestety tata musiał jechać do pracy, ale za to szwagier zobowiązał się zastąpić brakujące czwarte ogniwo.
Wrzuciliśmy krokwie nad garażem, dorobiliśmy jętki oraz zbudowaliśmy lukarnę.
ETAP SKOŃCZONY










PODSUMOWUJĄC:
Jestem bardzo, ale to bardzo zadowolony. Wuja fachura,  jego doświadczenie widać na każdym kroku. Jednak jak ktoś robi coś całe życie to nie może nic zaskoczyć. Najbardziej jestem pod wrażeniem, że wszedł pomierzył coś, wypytał o szczegóły typu jak chce mieć wysoko w pomieszczeniach itp, rozrysował sobie coś na kawałku drewna, cyk pyk... I wszystko, ale to dosłownie wszystko spasowało na dachu. W projekt rzucił okiem tylko jak zamawiałem drewno i powiedział co mam zmienić (dołożył mi płatwie w garażu, zwiększył grubość belki kalenicowej z 8 na 10 cm). 

Chciałbym bardzo podziękować mojemu ojcu oraz teściowi. Mimo naprawdę swojego wieku i mega, ale to mega upałów pracowali na 100%.
Dodatkowo podziękowania dla mamy, teściowej, mojej kobitki oraz siostry - za zapewnienie sytego posiłku oraz licznych przekąsek.
Oczywiście wujkowi za prowadzenie tego etapu budowy również!
Szwagier ze stłuczoną kostką również dawał z siebie 100%, mimo, że czasami, aż zagryzał zęby bo widać było bolała.
Dzięki wielkie!


No cóż, a co ze mną?
Powiem Wam tak, jestem bardzo, ale to bardzo dumny i zadowolony z tego etapu.
Kosztowało nas to bardzo dużo energii, zdrowia, zmęczenia, spocenia, małej ilości snu. Ale robota jest tak zrobiona, że nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. 
Wreszcie widać pełen zarys domu. 

Przez parę dni muszę podgonić w firmię i jadę ze ścianami szczytowymi. A jest co robić. Muszę zrobić i zezbroić 4 nadproża okienne oraz jedno nadproże drzwiowe. Wyciągnąć 3 ściany szczytowe, wymurować ścianki działowe, aby zalac słupy podtrzymujące płatwie. Docieplić wieniec, wybudować komin systemowy, wylać podest pod cegłę klinkierową oraz wybudować komin z klinkieru.
Roboty mega dużo....

Stan na dziś:

----------


## Laczak

Miałeś mega upały i daliscie radę. I to jeszcze w jakim stylu. Piękna robota, do tego szybka i zorganizowana. Aż chce się oglądać takie zdjęcia. Gratuluję kolejnego etapu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Kawał świetnej roboty. Widać fach. Całej ekipie wielkie gratulacje.

----------


## Doli.

Łał, w taki upał, w takim tempie i taki kawał dachu postawiliście  :smile:  Mega szacun za taką pracę!  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

w tych upałach robić dach  :eek:  za to po zdjęciach i opisie widać, że wykonaliście kawał dobrej roboty. Jak są chęci i prawdziwy fachowiec który pokieruje ekipą, to aż miło popatrzeć na efekty. Brawo!!!  :wave:

----------


## walec7_7

No no, kawał dobrej roboty! Jak się ma pomoc w postaci osoby z takim doświadczeniem to robota aż się pali w rękach  :smile:  A i reszta osób to tak idzie. Wygląda świetnie, możesz być dumny  :wink:

----------


## dez

Rewelacja, pracy ogrom, a satysfakcji jeszcze więcej. Gratulacje, zwłaszcza że tempo niesamowite.

----------


## Kamil_

Dziękuję za komentarze...
Trzeba pchac ten wózek dalej - od przyszłego tygodnia ruszam z murowaniem szczytów  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Teraz zacznie się robota bez efektów wizualnych. Twardy bądź nie Miętki

----------


## Slawskip

pokrycie dachu to jednak jeszcze spory efekt wizualny, pomimo tego że dom już do góry nie rośnie.  :cool:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

A potem ocieplenie, klej z siatką, tynk na elewacji, rynny i całe ubranie dachu (a nie tylko dachówka), okolice domu aka podjazd, potem płot - cała masa kolejnych etapów jest "widoczna". Już nie wspominając o tym co w środku - posadzki, tynki, malowanie, wykończenie (dosłownie).  :big grin: 

Kamil, szacun za to co żeście odwalili. Szok, to mało powiedziane.  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

ale czemu go straszycie ? :smile:  teraz to już jest bliżej niż dalej. Tak na prawdę reszte prac już można robić samemu, bo konstrukcji dachu nidy rydy w pojedynkę.
Dobra robota, ciśnij dalej.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nikt chyba nie ma zamiaru go straszyć. Chodziło mi jedynie o to, że etapów gdzie widać efekt jest znacznie więcej.

----------


## Kamil_

Spokojnie - po stropie już chyba mnie nic nie załamie heh  :smile:

----------


## sebus243

> Spokojnie - po stropie już chyba mnie nic nie załamie heh


Ja właśnie stropu boję się jak ognia... na razie nie myślę bo to mnie przeraża ale już bliżej niż dalej 

Kawał dobrej roboty żeście odwalili  :cool:

----------


## aiki

Strop to dużo czasu reszta z tego zagadnienia to pikuś. Może jeszcze moment zalewania podnosi adrenalinę.

----------


## pawel250

Cześć. Doczytalem do konca subskrybuje dziennik. Jak ja bym chcial miec juz ten etap. Jak dobrze pojdzie to dopiero za 2 miesiace. Teraz mam poziom zero.

----------


## Kamil_

Małymi krokami do przodu - trochę mam w firmie zaległości, ale po godzinach (lub przed) razem z ojcem coś rzeźbimy  :smile: 

Na dobry start trochę pustaków musimy wnieść na strop. Uprzedzę, wcześniej nie wkładałem palet ponieważ nie było szczytów i podczas układania więźby rusztowania robiły jako tymczasowe podparcie. Po prostu nie chciałem utrudniac roboty wujkowi i sobie  :smile: 
Dlatego teraz trzeba się przemęczyć  :smile: 








No i murujemy, aby zalać trzpienie podporowe płatwi, muszę wymurować również trochę ścianek działowych. Robi się maly sajgon, ale stabilnie  :smile:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

"Ale mam tez pytanko do scianek dzialowych na poddaszu czy sa stabilne? czy laczysz je jakos z dachem
na parterze sa zlapane piana do stropu...."
Imho nie powinno się ścianek działowych łączyć z dachem (dach pracuje i z czasem osiada, ścianki nie).
Na górze kotwi się je do ścian nośnych.
Ta pianka na ścianach na dole, to wypełnienie szczeliny dylatacyjnej - na pewno nie "zakotwienie" do stropu.

----------


## Dulin7

Ja tez z pytaniem o stabilnosc scian. Widze ze miales troche trzpieni i miedzy nimi scianki nie zwiazane z niczym. Czy te scianki przed zalaniem rdzeni nie kiwaly ci sie na boki?tzn  przy docinaniu na wymiar nie widac bylo ze lekko sie kiwaja? Ja mam wlasnie docinac i jak zaczalem od gory to widac ze sciana sie buja tak jakby wpadala w rezonans i wykonuje ruchy. Przy sznurku to dobrze widac. Wystarczy tez od gory stuknac ja kilka razy dlonia i tez wpada w takie drgawki. Pytam oczywiscie o sciany nosne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kamil_

Co do ścian działowych to nie łączę ich z dachem. Będą docięte na wymiar. Tak samo ściany nośne kończą się około 2 cm poniżej krowki i będą docieplone 20 cm styropianem.

Działówki są w miarę stabilne (wiadomo jakbym przed zalaniem trzpieni kopnął w nie mogłyby się przewrócić), jak przyjdą nadproża to całość się usztywni, wszystko pokażę na fotkach niebawem  :smile:

----------


## Dulin7

A co ze sztywnoscia nosnych ?zaobserwowales takie zjawisko kiwania drzenia gdy sie w nie udezy albo docina na wymiar?

----------


## Kamil_

Hmmm, jakoś się temu dokładnie nie przyglądałem. 
Wiadomo jak masz ściankę która ma np szerokość 1-2 metry i wysoką na 14 warstw to jak pukniesz to możesz nawet możesz przewrócić  :smile: 
Bo drgać będzie  :smile: 

Będę miał chwilkę to nagram Tobie krótki filmik jak to u mnie wygląda  :smile:

----------


## Dulin7

Ok filmik przyda sie :smile:  bedr musisl jakos ustabilizowac te sciany do wycinania

----------


## Regius

> Co do ścian działowych to nie łączę ich z dachem.


Myślałem, że te rdzenie/słupy schowane w działówkach będą podpierać płatwie. Muszę przyznać, że budowa wygląda bardzo profesjonalnie, zazdraszczam samorobnej więźby (nie widziałem zbyt wielu samorobów na forum, którzy samodzielnie wykonywali prace ciesielskie przy więźbie).

----------


## Kamil_

Słupy lane będą podpierały płatwie, ale same działówki (skosy) nie będą dotykały więźby.

----------


## dkamilb

Działówki do samej więźby nie są najlepszym rozwiązaniem...coraz więcej osób w ścianach zewnętrznych szczytowych zostawia miejsce na ocieplenie. Jak dla mnie fajne rozwiązanie. 
Malo osob wykonuje samemu więźbe bo rzadko kto ma prosty dach, sporo koszy, lukarny itd. Ja miałam 4 kosze i komin na łączeniu 2 połaci, niby prosty A nerwy zszargał, aż musiałem poprosić o pomoc. Dla  laika ciężki temat nawet 2 spadowy. Ładna robota, gratulacje xD  tylko zrobiłbym dodatkową impregnacje, nie mam zaufania do impregnacji w tartaku, widziałem jak ona z reguły wygląda.

----------


## Kamil_

Mała aktualizacja  :smile: 




















I z cyklu znajdź różnicę:

----------


## Laczak

Była ściana.
Nie ma ściany.

----------


## Kamil_



----------


## Laczak

Ile masz w planie styropianu na górze ściany szczytowej? Po zdjęciach wygląda, że dosyć dużo.

----------


## Kamil_

20 cm  :smile:

----------


## Dulin7

Widze ze sporo rzeczy zalewasz z betonu z wora mozesz cos o tym napisac? Czy taki beton b30 jest podobny jakoscioqo do betonu z betoniarni? Tez ma w sobie grubsze kruszywo?ja mam kilka trzpieni w projekcie i tez sie zastanawiam czy by nie zalac ich przed wiencem  bo jednak troche sie boje zalewac wszystko na raz z pompy gdzie ten beton ostro napierdziela a u mnie slupy sa w takich miejscach ze sa czescia oscierzy okiennych a wiec szalowanie z 3 stron. Co u kogos czytam to chyba nie ma takiego co by mu tych slupow nie wypchnelo. Jak wypchnie do zewnatrz czy wewnatrz to pol biedy ale jak by wypchnelo w kierunku okna to bedzie lipa straszna. Co na to Twoj kierownik budowy?

----------


## Laczak

Żeby słupa szalowanego z 3 stron nie wypchnęło w kierunku okona wystarczy dać z 2-3 stemple (lub coś tego typu) w poprzek okna. Tak, żeby z jednej storny zapierał szalunek, a z drugiej opierał się o przeciwległą stronę okna.

----------


## Kamil_

Kierownik budowy nie ma z tym problemu, nawet sam proponował, żeby takie słupy lać na dwa razy. 
Beton z worka nie ma grubego kruszywa, ale jest naprawdę mocny. 
Ja jestem zadowolony z tego.
Wiadomo beton towarowy to beton towarowy.

----------


## Dulin7

I tak wlasnie chyba zrobie. U mnie te slupy to nawet nie wiem po co sa bo to parterowka 11.34x8.04 i dluzsza sciana ma co 3 metry slup i tak obie sciany. Konstruktor tlumaczy to tym ze sciana dluga i nie przewiazana zadna sciana konstrukcyjna przez srodek a wiec moze miec racje. Niektorzy w parterowkach nie maja scian nosnych ani rdzeni a domy sie nie wala a wiec tu z rdzeniami z troche slabszego betonu na pewno gorzej nie bedzie. Dzieki za odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

ja u siebie mam parterówkę 14,00 x 10,54 m w środku nie mam żadnych ścian nośnych (za to każda ściana nośna będzie miała chociaż jedno przewiązanie z działówkami. Mam tylko wieniec. konstrukcja dachu i stropu - wiązary. Dodatkowo rozmawiałem z moim tatą (jest kierownikiem budowy) na temat takich słupów i mówił, że dobrze jest zalać je na raz, ale jak zalejesz na dwa razy to też się nic nie stanie, byleby ciągłość zbrojenia była i beton był dobrze zawibrowany co by to zbrojenie ładnie otulał.

----------


## Kamil_



----------


## Kamil_



----------


## walec7_7

Co tu pisać, pięknie, estetycznie i fachowo  :big tongue:  A porządek pierwsza klasa  :cool:

----------


## Laczak

Sprzątasz przed robieniem zdjęć czy u Ciebie zawsze taki porządek?

----------


## Kamil_

Staram się sprzątać w każdą sobotę lub po zakończeniu jakiegoś etapu.

----------


## aiki

Wkurzy Cię to gdy po dachu oknach i wszystkim posprzątasz idealnie a dzień później będziesz rył bruzdy pod instalację.

----------


## Kamil_

Jak będę miał ten dach i okna to mogę nawet błoto wywozić z posadzek...  :smile: 
Po prostu czekam na ten moment!

----------


## Laczak

No jak się ssz osiągnie to jakiś taki spokój człowieka ogarnia. Polecam  :smile: 
Kiedy dalsze prace przy dachu?
Okna już zamówione?

----------


## Kamil_

Okna zamówione już pół roku temu.
Prace na dachu ruszą, jak przygotuję szczyty i komin  :sad: 
Muszę wymurować działówki, bo w nich mam lane podpory płatwi, dlatego trochę zabawy jest....
Czyli jeszcze trochę.

Pogoda się ciut zepsuła, ale działamy:

----------


## Kamil_



----------


## _vviktor_

Ciekawa ta Twoja więźba. Jak dobrze widzę to część jętek masz pod płatwiami a część nad. Tak było w projekcie czy celowo wprowadzałeś jakieś zmiany?
Pytam bo sam rozważam przełożenie płatwi  z "nad" do "pod" jętki. Ciekaw jestem jakie argument za tym mogą przemawiać.

----------


## Kamil_

W części nad garażem dałem nad, aby zyskać wysokość pomieszczenia, ponieważ w projekcie nie było płatwi pośrednich (była tylko kalenicowa) i wujek powiedział, że to lipa i trzeba dodać dwie, a z tej kalenicowa zrezygnować.

Ponoć jetki nie maja większego znaczenia  :smile:

----------


## _vviktor_

Znalazlem bardzo ciekawy artykul. Ty zdaje sie juz wybory masz za soba ale moze sie przyda innym zagladajacym do Ciebie. Mi niezle zamieszal w glowie.
Dodatkokwo obrazek ukazujacy znaczenie jetek.

----------


## aiki

> Ponoć jetki nie maja większego znaczenia



O Panie to żeś pocisnął wszystkim projektantom teraz.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Wg tego artykułu moja konstrukcja dachowa może świecić przykładem - wszystko co można było, jest źle.

----------


## Kamil_

Chodziło mi o to czy, że bez znaczenia czy jętki nad czy pod płatwiami  :smile:

----------


## Doli.

> Chodziło mi o to czy, że bez znaczenia czy jętki nad czy pod płatwiami


No własnie ponoć ma znaczenie, nie tyle dla jętek co dla płatwi, bo jak są nad jętkami to stanowią dodatkowe obciążenie konstrukcji nie zwiększając nośności, a jak są pod, to o ile są wsparte słupami, to stanowią wsparcie dla konstrukcji. Tak ja to rozumiem. I gdyby nie to że mieszkamy i jest fajnie, to można by się załamać po tym artykule  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Pod płatwiami to jętki - siły ściskające.
Nad płatwiami to kleszcze - siły rozciągające. 
Albo odwrotnie.

----------


## Kamil_

Dzieje się....
Musze uzupełnić zaległości...

Murowanie, murowanie, zalewanie wieńca szczytowego, płatwi....












Wieńco-nadproże własnej konstrukcji - oj będzie na 100 lat  :smile: 




Oczywiście dzień już krótki, po zalaniu odczekać trzeba było parę godzin i ładnie zatrzeć czyli praca w nocy:















I kolejnego dnia jedziemy dalej:



Wszystkie, ale to dosłownie wszystkie pustaki na strop wnosiliśmy ręcznie (nośne i działówki).
Zostały ostatnie 2 palety , które udało nam się wrzucić przy okazji wizyty maszyny u sąsiada:




Jak zwykle konkretne zbrojenie nadproża ściany nośnej:







Zabezpieczenie płatwi przed zalaniem betonem:




Dostawa porządnej podbitki (wyprawa 100 km, bo wszędzie gówniane podbitki z dużą ilością sęków. 
A tutaj gość sam robi od zera. Decha 2 cm!



Wybór kolorystyki rynien:






I powoli do przodu  :smile: 










Reszta zdjęć jutro  :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

skąd brałeś podbitkę? też mnie to czeka i właśnie szukam dobrej drewnianej podbitki.

----------


## Kamil_

Za Miliczem.
Cena 25 zł m2 - dam Ci namiar jak znajdę  :smile:

----------


## _vviktor_

> 


Przemalowałeś żuka na biało  :big tongue:  ?

----------


## Kamil_

Mam nadal żuka + tego starego busa co na zdjęciu oraz kupiłem jeszcze jednego  :smile: 
Więc flota jest OK  :smile: 

Wracając dalej to malowanie podbitki.
Najpierw bezbarwnym impregnatem później raz kolorem po montażu pomaluję całość jeszcze raz.

*Wielkie podziękowania dla mojej mamy i siostry za pomoc, bo sam bym chyba to tydzień malował!!*

----------


## Kamil_

Cztery i pół dnia roboty dachu za nami  :smile: 
Ogólnie skład: Wujek, Ja, Teściu, Żółw82 + dorywczo tata i mama (malowanie desek zaopatrzenie)
Szczegółowa relacja niebawem.

Tak to wygląda:

----------


## _vviktor_

Dachowka prezentuje sie swietnie! Co to za model  i jakiej firmy?

----------


## Doli.

Wygląda jak nasza Z-Jacobi  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Dachówka to Braas Topas 13V kolor angoba antracyt  :smile: 

Taki kompromis płaskiej (krzywej) ze standardową falistą.
Dla mnie genialna  :smile:

----------


## jmolski

powodzenia!!! ja tez duzo zrobilem samemu, a potem czynnie pomagalem ekipie, wiec wiem z czym sie zmagacie.bedzie dobrze!!!

----------


## Kamil_



----------


## Kamil_

Uprzedzając pytania  :smile: 

Okna dachowe będą
Spusty rynien będą po elewacji
Nadproże lukarny i szczyt lukarny będzie  :smile: 
Montaż okien, który był przestawiany już 5 razy odbędzie się 28.10
Brama garażowa czeka również na montaż
Drzwi wejściowe też czekają  :smile: 
Ogólnie wreszcie zaczyna to wyglądać jak dom!

----------


## Doli.

To coś Ty taki zmartwiony, skoro już się na głowę nie leje?  :big grin:  Gratulacje, świetna robota  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Bardziej zmęczony i zamyślony czy pogoda dopisze, aby ułożyć wszystko bez stresu.

Teraz mam już luz  :Smile: 

Od przyszłego tygodnia zaczynam szykować otwory okienne (obrobić klejem, zaciągnąć siatkę) pod Montaż okien.

----------


## pawel250

W jakim celu robisz obrobke okien ? Pianka czy tasma nie złapią gazobetonu bez obrobki?

----------


## aiki

> W jakim celu robisz obrobke okien ? Pianka czy tasma nie złapią gazobetonu bez obrobki?


pewnie ma być idealnie.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Taśmy lepiej trzymają kleju do styro, niż samego gazobetonu.

----------


## pawel250

Wiec moze wystarczyloby zagruntowac? 
Trzeba bedzie przeanalizowac temat. Moze napisze do producenta tasm. Wiem ze sa tasmy illbrucka. Cos jeszcze ?

----------


## Laczak

BK zagruntowany po przetarciu ręką się pyli. Przez to taśmy mogą nie trzymać wystarczająco dobrze. Lepiej zaciągnąć otwory klejem do styropianu. 
Są jeszcze taśmy firmy Soudal.

----------


## Kamil_

Tak jak przedmówcy napisali, w celu lepszej przyczepności oraz w nadprożach mam XPS, który muszę zaciągnąć siatką i klejem więc przygotuje fachowo otwory  :smile: 

W piątek montaż drzwi wejściowych  :smile: 
Jutro biorę sie za szykowanie otworów (muszę jednak poszerzyć o parę cm).
Wrzucę kilka fotek  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Dzień Dobry. Z niecierpliwością czekam na fotki. Wygląda super.

Pozdrawiam
Ryś

----------


## Kamil_

Znowu zaległości  :smile: 

Po zrobieniu dachu przyszedł dzień, który lubię najbardziej.
Cała sobota dla mnie bez ciśnienia i presji. Na spokojnie zrobiłem sobie porządki i pooglądałem dotychczasowe osiągnięcia na budowie...









Przyszedł czas na pierwszą (a tak na prawdę trzecią, bo do tej pory geodeta i koparkowy jedyne firmy) ekipę na mojej budowie.
Ale zanim oni to musiałem przygotować otwory.










Wejściowe:
*Wikęd Prestige Thermo Lux, wzór 26 D w kolorze antracyt gładki z doświetlem bocznym, przeszklenie lustro weneckie, poszerzenie klinarytowe 25 cm, klamka Tahoma, wkładka Kl C, ciepły próg*

Kotłownia:
*Wikęd Optimum Thermo , wzór 26 D w kolorze antracyt gładki, poszerzenie klinarytowe 25 cm, klamka Tahoma, wkładka Kl C, ciepły próg*

Oczywiście podczas montażu byłem cały czas i kontrolowałem wszystko  :smile: 
Nie chciałem dopłacać 500 zł do szczelnego montażu i montaż ten wykonam we własnym zakresie stosując preparaty Soudala (Jabol dzięki za doradzenie), ale o tym będzie jeszcze post...
Ogólnie byłem zadowolony w 100%. Byłem, ale o tym dalej.














Wszystko super pięknie.
Wpadam na budowę pocieszyć się raz jeszcze drzwiami, wchodze świecę komórką i...    i.... godzinę później wysyłam maila do szefa firmy co montowała mi drzwi:


"Witam.
Jednak mam zastrzeżenia i to mocne.
Czy to łączenie doświetla z drzwiami ma wyglądać tak kiepsko?
Strasznie rzuca się w to oczy.
Nagrany film specjalnie dla Pana:


Dla mnie takie coś jest nie do przyjęcia zwłaszcza, ze jest to najwyższy model drzwi.
Czekam na odpowiedź. "

Oczywiście dostałem info, ze spokojnie widocznie śruby łączące doswietle z ramą się popuściły...
Myślę sobie ta ciekawe. 2-3h po montażu jak nawet nic nie tykałem.
Nie tracąc czasu zapytałem w "internetach" i już wiem co poszło nie tak. Drzwi z doświetlem się skręca, ale wyciągając szybę doświetla i łapie się tam wkrętami z dwóch stron nie tylko jednej i to od strony zamka! Pięknie opisane jest to w instrukcji, ale po co robić to porządnie jak Bóg przykazał. Pewnie większosć klientów nie patrzy na takie detale, ale nie po to płacę i wybieram najwyższy model, aby mieć takie coś...!

Wyciągnąć szybę, nawiercić wiertłem, wkręcić wkręta z dwóch stron i temat zamknięty.
Zadzwoniłem do szefa, przyznał mi rację, że tak powinno być to zrobione. Ekipa przyjedzie wyciągnie szybę i dokręcą to tak jak ma być i szpara zniknie  :smile: 
Można było zrobić tak od razu, ale po co? Chociaż naprawdę kumaci byli niewiedza czy lenistwo? Tego nie wiem... Maja być 12.11 
Bierze się renomowanych monterów, a wszystko trzeba samemu pilnować.

Ale ogólnie jestem bardzo zadowolony, na żywo ta "szparka" nie jest tak widoczna.

----------


## _arek_

Nieźle to już wszystko zaczyna u Ciebie wygalać.  Fajnie złapać chwilę oddechu - u nas teraz o dziwo brak nawet sekundy haha. Rozpoczęte kilka prac i tak sobie skaczemy w zależności od pogody i ciemności panujących na dworze  :smile: 

Za chwilę i Ja będę "męczył" się  z drzwiami wejściowymi, mam do ciebie pytanko odnośnie klinarytu. Czy to co jest u ciebie to zwykłe bloczki klinarytowe gładkie z każdej strony, czy jakoś specjalistycznie od frezowane pod drzwi ?? Kupowałeś, je razem z drzwiami czy gdzieś osobno.Musze czymś podbudować pod drzwiami i tak się własnie zastanawiam na bloczkami klinarytu.

----------


## Kamil_

Klinaryt był kupowany razem z drzwiami. Jak widzisz wyżej przy wejściowych jest dzielony, ponieważ drzwi mają inny "profil" niż doświetle.
A musi to ładnie pasować wszysto do danego profilu okna/drzwi.


Po drzwiach nadszedł czas kończyć to na co nie było czasu wcześniej.
Czyli lukarna i jej nadproże  :smile:

----------


## Miror

Hej nie boisz się że drzwi zostaną uszkodzone przy nastepnych pracach ? Też zamówiłem drzwi i np. Tynkarze odradzali mi montaż. 
Ps. Powodzenia przy kolejnych pracach wszystko wygląda super fachowo, jestem na podobnym etapie.

----------


## Doli.

Ja też miałam docelowe drzwi od początku SSZ i przetrwały. Po prostu były zamknięte a ekipy wchodziły bramą garażową (tymczasową; docelową zrobiliśmy dopiero jak ocieplaliśmy budynek czyli przy ostatniej ekipie bez nadzoru).

----------


## dez

Konstruktorem nie jestem, ale to zbrojenie jest imho grubo przesadzone  :big grin:  w projekcie tak miałeś czy dodałeś coś od siebie?

----------


## Kamil_

Nie boję się. Drzwi podczas tynków dobrze zabezpieczę, zreszta będzie robił to szwagier więc spokojnie  :smile: 


Po drzwiach przyszedł czas na okna.
Zanim montaż to musiałem przygotować otwory. Jak na złość brzeszczot w aligatorze strzelił (moja wina, za mocno nagiąłem)....
No cóż, trzeba machać ręką:




Po docięciu otworów, przygotowanie pod szczelny montaż czyli obrobienie otworów klejem do siatki oraz na nadproża (docieplone XPSem) siatka + klej.
Zeszło trochę i nie zdążyłem zrobić nadproża nad lukarną oraz jednym pokojem (ale na szczęście montaż był rozłożony na dwa dni).



Montażyści umówieni na 9 rano. A za oknem -5!!
Myślę sobie super, cały czas było po 10-15 stopni na plusie akurat dziś musiało ziębić.
Na szczęście ekipa postanowiła poczekać z pianowaniem do końca prac, aż temperatura wskoczyła na plusowe temperatury.
Oczywiście sam szef mimo dodatniej temperatury dowiózł zimową piankę  :smile: 
Taśmy również nie zostały wyklejone tego samego dnia...





Chociaż raz przydały się odpady budowlane czyli drewno:







I tak minął pierwszy dzień montażu okien  :smile: 
Miałem dzień na dokończenie prac i dokończyłem zaciąganie klejem + domurowałem kawałek ściany szczytowej na lukarnie:



Poniedziałek rano, pogoda już dopisała bezwietrznie i ciepło, oknoplast dokończył montaż całości  :smile: 












Wtorek! Pogoda również rewelacyjna - kolejna firma i montaż bramy  :smile: 
Żeby było trudniej, montaż w niestandardowy sposób czyli w świetle bramy (spokojnie nadproże było wcześniej podniesione wyżej, oraz otwory boczne też poszerzone):
Brama Horman, napęd Supramatic P 1000N (model wyższy od E) + fotokomórki + blenda:

















Czekam jeszcze na kumpla z oknami dachowymi  :smile: 





No i mam wreszcie SSZ!  :wave:

----------


## Kamil_

> Konstruktorem nie jestem, ale to zbrojenie jest imho grubo przesadzone  w projekcie tak miałeś czy dodałeś coś od siebie?


Akurat miałem resztki drutu to dorzuciłem (heh zresztą jak do każdego)  :smile:

----------


## agb

Montaż bramy na 2 cegłach jak u mnie. Po miesiącu można było nogą kopnąć i wyszły  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

W sumie można już je zabrać, bo służyły tylko i wyłącznie do poziomowania bramy.
Na szybko jeszcze ułożyłem na sztukę pustaki po całości, aby jakieś zwierzę mi tam nie wlazło.

Muszę tam wylać jakiś monolit (tak wiem mega mostek termiczny), ale nie mam innego pomysłu na to  :sad:

----------


## Marek.M

> Muszę tam wylać jakiś monolit (tak wiem mega mostek termiczny), ale nie mam innego pomysłu na to


Może XPS?

----------


## chilli banana

gratki SSZ
pięknie się prezentuje  :smile:

----------


## pawel250

> Nie chciałem dopłacać 500 zł do szczelnego montażu i montaż ten wykonam we własnym zakresie stosując preparaty Soudala


Chodzi Ci o tasmy paroprzepuszczalne ?
Czyli na drzwi naklejales sam? A co z oknami tez samemu?
Za szczelny montaż na tasmach u mnie chcą doplaty 2000zl. Ile kosztują te tasmy soudala?

----------


## pawel250

http://www.wsk.audiobas.pl/budowa/drzwi_3.jpg

Masz dokladniejsze zdjecia tej obrobki? Jakie tam sa warstwy? Wyglada jakbys przyklejal gazobeton na styropian grafitowy.

----------


## Doli.

> http://www.wsk.audiobas.pl/budowa/drzwi_3.jpg
> 
> Masz dokladniejsze zdjecia tej obrobki? Jakie tam sa warstwy? Wyglada jakbys przyklejal gazobeton na styropian grafitowy.


Moim zdaniem to jest łata wyznaczająca pionowa linię cięcia. Kamil wyrównywał wnęki okienne.

----------


## Kamil_

> Chodzi Ci o tasmy paroprzepuszczalne ?
> Czyli na drzwi naklejales sam? A co z oknami tez samemu?
> Za szczelny montaż na tasmach u mnie chcą doplaty 2000zl. Ile kosztują te tasmy soudala?


Na drzwi nie wyklejałem żadnych taśm, bo chcieli za to 500 zł.
Dlatego zrobię to sam używając:

Na zewnątrz: SOUDAL PŁYNNA MEMBRANA SOUDATIGHT HYBRID 600ml
Do wewnątrz: SOUDAL PŁYNNA MEMBRANA SOUDATIGHT LQ BLACK 4,5 kg

Przy drzwiach nie ma sprawy, ale powiem Ci do okien dopłać te 2000 zł bo będzie tam trochę zabawy z tym.
Drzwi są małe więc sobie szybko to zrobię we własnym zakresie, ale na oknach byłoby bardzo czasochłonne.
Niebawem zdam relację jak to będę smarował.

Zobacz film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVZ4Ujrf6ug&t






> http://www.wsk.audiobas.pl/budowa/drzwi_3.jpg
> 
> Masz dokladniejsze zdjecia tej obrobki? Jakie tam sa warstwy? Wyglada jakbys przyklejal gazobeton na styropian grafitowy.


Jak słusznie zauwazyła Doli, musiałem poszerzyć otwór drzwiowy o 3 cm dlatego przykręciłem sobie łatę z dwóch stron jako równą prowadnicę do cięcia  :smile: 



Drzwi poprawione - jest już bajka! Zrobili tak jak prosiłem (a raczej jak producent nakazuje) i jest bez szparki  :smile:

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Okna mam identyczne, bramę też z szerokimi łączeniami, bryła domu też podobna. Kamil idziesz w dobrym kierunku. Pozdrawiam serdecznie
Ja mam prąd w środku w 90% wykonane, jutro zaczynam odpływy kanalizacji, itd. Chyba dogonisz mnie pod koniec, bo już czuje Twój oddech na plecach. Też poszerzałem otwory pod okna i równałem, ale dało radę.

Ryś

----------


## Kamil_

RysiekWLKP oj raczej nie ma opcji - opornie to idzie wszystko  :smile: 

Z racji tego, że deweleoper obok powoli oddaje domy do użytku przyszedł czas na płot od wspólnej strony.
Wybrałem płot panelowy, wydłużone słupki do 250 cm (musimy podnieść ciut teren), siatkę oczko 5 mm, łączenie podmurówki w systemie blachy.
Oczywiście całość na połowę dzieląc (i tu naprawdę szacunek, deweloper mimo, że on wybrał na swoją część siatkę oczko 4 mm oraz betonowy system łączenia podmurówki to kazał dzielić wspólną część na pół mimo, że wybrałem wyższy pakiet).
Oczywiście na miejscu w lokalnych firmach koszt takiego płotu to 130-150 zł metr.  Dlatego znalazłem ofertę z firmy BETONEX, która była znacznie tańsza.
68 zł metr bieżący z siatką 5 mm. 

Do pomocy miałem dwóch GRUZINÓW - powiem Wam naprawdę robią porządnie - wręcz lepiej niż sam bym to zrobił. Patent z tą wylewaną "stopą" to jest właśnie ich. Bardzo usztywniło to całość. Oczywiście dodatkowo na mojej stronie dospawałem "uszy" do słupków, aby było lepiej.
Zdjęcia wyrażają więcej niż 1000 słów dlatego zobaczcie i oceńcie sami:








































Wreszcie zacząłem działać coś z tym moim prądem.
Zacząłem prace od WLZ. A tutaj jak zwykle pod górkę. Jeszcze przed budową dobry kumpel załatwił mi prawie za flachę przewód 5x16 mm2.
Jeszcze nie mając projektu wymierzyłem sobie, że potrzebuje około 20 metrów. Dorzuciłem 5 m w zapasie i załatwił mi odcinek 25m.
Problem w tym, że skrzynkę postawili mi nie z tej strony co planowałem. I suma sumarum brakło. Nie chciałem robić dziadostwa i sztukować, dlatego zakupiłem nowy odcinek tym razem w hurtowni. 33 metry prawie 900 zł  :smile: 
OK no to kopiemy. Sobota - jadę z rana. Zimno jak nie wiem, wbijam szpadel i myślę sobie. No kur.... przecież ja się tutaj zajadę!
Decyzja - zamawiam minikoparkę. Odkopałem tylko kawałek przy fundamencie i skrzynce, aby nic nie uszkodzić podczas prac operatora.
Zbieg okoliczności biorę telefon w rękę, a tam na Fejsie kumpel wrzucił ogłoszenie, że kupił minikoparkę i ogarnie temat.
Szybki telefon i umówiliśmy się na wtorek:













Podczas jego prac wpadłem na pomysł, aby od razu wykopać rów pod przyłącze wody. 







Kumpel ogarnął wszystko bardzo szybko. Skasował przysłowiową stówę dałem jeszcze na flachę i temat z bani  :smile: 
2h roboty -  a szło mu to naprawdę bardzo sprawnie.


Zasuwę przyłącza wody w granicy działki miałem zrobioną przez "fachowców", którzy robili całą siec wodociągową. 
Dokopałem się do niej i znalazłem taki widok. Oczywiście złączki skręcane, a nie elektrooporowe. Telefon do szwagra hydraulika co robić.
Mówi, że olać i zostawić i dołączyć się ze swojej strony elektrooporowo. Myślę sobie, a co to za różnica, ze jak dam z jednej strony elektrooporowe, a tamto zostawię zwykłe. Albo robić dwa skręcane, albo dwa elektrooporowe. I znowu wychodzi moja nadgorliwość. Odkopałem całość i zakupiłem odpowiednie kolanka, których szykałem 2 dni  :smile: 
Szwagra na dwa zgrzewy nie opłacało się ściągać tyle km, dlatego wpadł mój kumpel z podstawówki i ogarnął mi to szybko i sprawnie. 

























Nie pozostało mi nic innego jak zakopać to wszystko  :smile: 
Tym razem ambitnie bo ręcznie  :smile: 



















Zostało jeszcze trochę, ale to dokończę w tym tygodniu  :smile:

----------


## pawel250

Niezle ci poszly te przyłącza. Ja wlz 30m kopalem chyba miesiac na raty szpadlem.

Jaka bedzie dalsza procedura z przylaczem wody? Podobno wymagane jest płukanie i pobranie próbek wody do badan pod nadzorem inspektora z wodociagow. U nas przy rozbudowie wodociagu tak robili. Nie wiem tylko czy przy przylaczach tez trzeba to robic. 
Generalnie u nas w Warszawie za przylacze wody i kanalizacji biora 2 x 3000zl. A i tak jest to bardzo dobra cena. Generalnie trzeba miec wtyki w wodociagach zeby to gladko poszlo. U nas glowny wodociag w drodze prywatnej juz ponad pół roku odbierają.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> Niezle ci poszly te przyłącza. Ja wlz 30m kopalem chyba miesiac na raty szpadlem.
> 
> Jaka bedzie dalsza procedura z przylaczem wody? Podobno wymagane jest płukanie i pobranie próbek wody do badan pod nadzorem inspektora z wodociagow. U nas przy rozbudowie wodociagu tak robili. Nie wiem tylko czy przy przylaczach tez trzeba to robic. 
> Generalnie u nas w Warszawie za przylacze wody i kanalizacji biora 2 x 3000zl. A i tak jest to bardzo dobra cena. Generalnie trzeba miec wtyki w wodociagach zeby to gladko poszlo. U nas glowny wodociag w drodze prywatnej juz ponad pół roku odbierają.


No jak było kopane pod przyłącza łopatą to szacunek, jak widać da się. Ja tego nie robiłem, linię kanalizy robili w drodze i się załapałem jak sprzęt i ludzie byli na miejscu.
Ja do wodociągów jeśli chodzi o przyłącze mam papier z pieczęcią firmy wykonawczej, jeszcze geodeta musi jakaś mapę zrobić i wtedy wodociągi przyjeżdżają założyć licznik na wodę. O jakiś badaniach nie słyszałem. Geodetę wezmę aby zaraz mi zrobił mapę strukturalną czy jak to się nazywa do odbioru domu, bo takowa ponoć tez potrzebna. Ma być tam również kabel prądowy i wszystkie przyłączenia razem na mapie.
Akurat pod prąd kopałem też z teściem i na wodę i kanalizę spasowałem.

Pozdrawiam
RYŚ

----------


## aiki

Zasypane łopatą, kopane koparką.

----------


## klaramow

Bardzo ładnie wam to wyszło. Sporo zaoszczędziliście że dużo robicie sami.

----------


## kocbeat

Kamilu jak tam budowa? Już mieszkasz?
P.S. Czekam na referat odnośnie multiswitcha do satki

----------


## Kamil_

Żyje, żyje!
Elewacje dłubię...

Zawsze mnie zastanawiało, dlaczego w pewnym momencie ludzie porzucają robienie fotorelacji  dziennikach  :big grin: 
Brak czasu i chyba wypalenie zapału...
Ale ciągnę do przodu.... W wolnej chwili uzupełnię dziennik.

----------


## kocbeat

> W wolnej chwili uzupełnię dziennik.


oks czekamy :wink:

----------


## SKIP GROUP

Fajna sprawa, dziennik prowadzony od 2017, można wiele się nauczyć - czekamy na efekty końcowe!  :smile:

----------

